# 5dpo, AF due 5/12, want to wait this out together? :)



## DobbyForever

Good morning!

Let's start this off with some good old fashioned intros and symptom spotting hehe. I just wrapped up a painful tww only to find... I ovulated two weeks late! So I am back for two round 2. I have early pregnant symptoms but have had them for weeks. Pretty typical when I O late so not letting myself get excited. I did get some stabbing pains yesterday and my temp plateaud so hoping that's a good sign. :)

Testing... around the 12th. I will warn I am a poas addict so I will probably start testing early. I am going to try to only use the first signal tests. I spent so much money on frers the last two weeks. I have one gold digital left sp I refuse to use it until I am sure it will read yes +. And I can get free urine tests at the Kaiser clinic, just takes like 12 hours to get results which I hate.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well think I will be testing about the 12th too. To be honest I should have o'd week before last but surge was Monday first time I have ever come out of sync but I blame getting on a plane and stressing lol. Think af will be due next Sunday. I thought yesterday I was going to come on as I should be due normally as had cramps yesterday and now it's a twinge on one side which I got on my first pregnancy? I thought I was pregnant last month as few sick had twinges and was 6 days late so my plan is not to get to giddy this cycle lol how long have you been trying? X


----------



## Emiloo

Can I join you please? I am 1dpo and AF is due 14th but will start testing from the 12th :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi Sunshine and Emiloo! Thanks for joining me! I know the only thing that keeps me from going off the deep end is venting on this forum haha.

Sunshine, that is tough. It's hard when you've had those random cycles and not been pregnant. I know I went through similar situation with a couple 40+ day cycles from a cyst. The worst was having the cyst gave me symptoms close to pregnancy so dhadhuias. But stay positive! Pun intended

This is still technically our first cycle. We were pg in Dec/ Jan, but lost that little bean. We decided to get an IUD because we weren't emotionally ready. Then, we took it out mid cycle right before O so I guess that delayed my O a couple weeks.

Emi, what brand are you planning on testing with? Do you think you can hold out that long? :)


----------



## Oldermummy78

Can I join in too :flower:
I 3dpo and sorry tmi :blush: had a glob of stretchy red in my mooncup aching like hell and nothing when I wipe 
Just recently had mirena removed so think it brings the o forward ? Or either way from my actual cycle day if I discount the removal bleed was 10days ago
Unsure why this is unless the ewcm I had the other day, was pre warning of ovulation and the red glob was ovulation? I'm cramping like crazy now and my back aches and right boob hurts? Is this ov pain/sunptoms for some?
I never ever had this usually I get a few pains when ovulating in the past pre mirena


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey OM! Of course, join join! The more, the merrier! Wish I had some insight about the Mirena, I had the non-hormonal Paragard. Do you do any temping at all? I know you are supposed to start Day 1, but I started really late in my cycle. Which ended up working out fine since I Oed so late. Just nice to have some insight into what my body is doing. Is the cramping on one side? It could have definitely been O pains and some O bleeding. If it was, I have read good things on forums about really noticeable O pain/ spotting meaning a higher grade eggs and a higher grade egg has a better chance of implanting.


----------



## mimomma86

Hey! I'm hoping I can join you? I'm 4dpo today. This is our first cycle. I am temping, tracking cm, and cp. I typically have very long cycles (45-50 days), so AF would be estimated around the 24th. Well there's no way I'm waiting that long! lol. I decided to use an OPK to (hopefully) help me conceive asap, and it came back positive on CD20 (4/29) and the two days following were negative. So we BD'd O-2, 0-1, and O. Had a spike the day after O and it slowly dipped down until today it went below the coverline. I have heard this can be the 2nd surge, but I'm waiting to see what tomorrow's temp will show because today I have been cramping on one side. FX and baby dust to all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome!! Wow, that's such a long cycle. I'm sure you got used to it and it just feels like the norm. Good luck with the OPKs! I never had much luck with them. I kept getting almost positives and then when I got what I thought was positive I didn't get the temp rise after. So I gave up on them. I'll be keeping my FXed for you! Please, do keep us updated on your temps.


----------



## SilasLove

I belong here! :haha:

I'm 5dpo and I don't normally symptom spot but I am EXHAUSTED! Ugh. Its almost torture to be awake right now. I had back pain today from very little exertion... Also I have TONS of EWCM today & it was just sticky/very little like two days ago... :wacko: So not sure what to think.

AF is due May 12th (my birthday) but I won't test until the 13th (probably).


----------



## moonstar_004

ttc #2, 6dpo, supposed to get af on may 12th. still thinking if i'll poas, since last cycle, af showed at cd 32. i'd still like to join the bandwagon though. :)


----------



## KBurke14

hiiiii! I am about 6dpo. My AF is due on the 11th but I plan to test on the 8th ... I desperately want that BFP so I can share the news in a cute little way with my mommy on mother's day! I'm the oldest and this would be her first grandchild. I also just got off BC about 1 month ago.

I am excited to be starting this journey but anxiety is the WORST.


----------



## moonstar_004

by the way, i'm not temping and i just based my ov from clearblue test kit(the regular one). tested on:

cd11 - negative
cd12 - positive - i know the instructions indicate that i could stop testing after this since it means i'll be ovulating 24-48 hours later, but since this ttc #1, i still tested couple of days after
cd13 - positive
cd14 - positive
cd15 - negative

fertilility friend put cd15(april 29th) as 1dpo.


----------



## ms sunshine

How would you announce it kburke? Im 36 this year so I know your supposed to go the docs at 6 months of trying and I really don't want that lol. Im glad I was pg last month though as my due date would have been around my sons birthday and Christmas be too much at once lol I know I have ov as I looked at my graph from when I was pg with my son and it's the same temp as the mo so just have to see if it all works. Had cramps like af again this morning but I have a constant twinge on one side had this last month and I know I had it when I was pregnant first time round but I guess it could be anything. Just glad I have def o as would be gutted if I didn't have a chance. Sorry to hear of ur mc dobby x


----------



## KBurke14

well my mom has already decided that she wants to be called Mimi lol So I ordered this shirt that says "best Mimi ever" :) sooooo I am hoping I can give her that on Sunday and not in a panic looking for something else!


----------



## Emiloo

I have got some cheapies, cheap dip sticks, FRERs and digis haha, so I think I'm set!! This is my 6th cycle so got alot of hope in this one!!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hey Dobby forever 
Thanks so much
I started out here not to bothered but now I am obsessed ! Oops and I know I don't need to test because i always find out with morning sickness but I really want to join and test, I'm now officially obsessed and a new poas addict!
I have been filling in a journal after mirena just for future use for myself with my cycles and symptoms and for anyone after who will go through similar after mirena to compare :thumbup:
I am getting very confused mixed messages with my body atm I don't know if and when I ov but I'm going to say either day 4 or 1 today :shrug:
Lots of symptoms but I'm presuming they are full on because my body was allowed to prepare for pregnancy this time after removal of iud
So when's the earliest we can start testing? :happydance: if I go from the later date from my ewcm 
No temping whatsoever 
Eeek anyone else terrible I feel I will be sorry in advance! 
Hoping there's lots of :bfp::bfp::dust:


----------



## Wmelon77

I'm due May 15th. I normally have very short cycles (like 23 days). I'm starting 2 think I have a very short leutal phase because this cycle I continued 2 use OPK's after I got the smiley (Clearblue Digital). I've now had +O 3 days in a row now. If I haven't yet released an egg and my cycle is due the 15th, that's very short. But I bd in hopes that I will finally get my BFP after almost 3 years of trying. GL 2 all the ladies!!!!


----------



## mimomma86

DobbyForever said:
 

> Welcome!! Wow, that's such a long cycle. I'm sure you got used to it and it just feels like the norm. Good luck with the OPKs! I never had much luck with them. I kept getting almost positives and then when I got what I thought was positive I didn't get the temp rise after. So I gave up on them. I'll be keeping my FXed for you! Please, do keep us updated on your temps.

temp did dip below coverline yesterday at 4dpo then came back above today and I have been having weird stabby twinges on my left side. Thanks for fx'd! Hope this is it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi! Sorry, I got swamped yesterday so I couldn't check until just now. To all the new ladies, welcome!

KB, that is so adorable! I bet your mom would absolutely love that!

I can't remember who asked about earliest testing. Countdown to pregnancy has all of these great tickers. You can go by this:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php

If you know when you ovulated, I like their implantation calculator because it tells you the EARLIEST you can test and show positive
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/implantation_calculator.php


----------



## ms sunshine

Apparently I'm 9dpo so looking at the calc today would have been a good day to poas but off to bed now and I've just peed lol oh well. I like to wait to see if I'm at least late gives me that little bit of hope haha mind last time I was pg i got negs for two weeks of being late


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, my last pregnancy I tested at 8dpo in the afternoon. But anything before AF should be taken with a grain of salt. Were your levels low or did you just ovulate later than you thought that time? Also, if you do poas in the am do update :) I started po my first signals. I have like 40. Haha. It's like how you can takes shots of water out of a shot glass and get a satisfaction out of it. I just need to pee on a test lol


----------



## moonstar_004

Wmelon77 said:


> I'm due May 15th. I normally have very short cycles (like 23 days). I'm starting 2 think I have a very short leutal phase because this cycle I continued 2 use OPK's after I got the smiley (Clearblue Digital). I've now had +O 3 days in a row now. If I haven't yet released an egg and my cycle is due the 15th, that's very short. But I bd in hopes that I will finally get my BFP after almost 3 years of trying. GL 2 all the ladies!!!!

I had 3 consecutive days of ov + as well, but got a circle on the 4th. Did you still test after the 3rd day?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm have you been tracking O before? Just because you are due 5/15 doesn't necessarily mean AF comes that day. I know my lp is 13/14 days from previous charts. Or maybe you O really early? Although my cycles are always 27/28 unless something drastic happens so I don't have any reap insight. But I hate opks


----------



## moonstar_004

Dobby, are opks unreliable? This cycle is my first time using them. Ttc #1 we were just sort of winging it, so decided to use opk this time. My cycles can be 27-32 days. Most of the time it's 29 though. 

Anyway, I'm thinking I'm out this time. Been having my usual af symptoms of fatigue a week before, lower back pain & heavy feeling in lower abdomen.


----------



## DobbyForever

They just never worked for me. I would get a ton of almost positives or multiple surges. So I would rather temp. Esp since I wake up at the same time for work, and weekends I just fall back asleep after. :) you're not out until AF shows. Early pregnancy symptoms and pms symptoms are annoyingly the same haha. But timing is never an issue. SO usually has a high drive. This month has been stressful at work so we haven't been all over each other. As for me, I get insatiable around O, so if I BD those days it usually ends up being 24-48h before I O anyway. So I'm less concerned about predicting O as I am about confirming it/ anxiously watching my temps post O


----------



## mac1979

Can I join? AF is due for me around the same time. As far as symptom spotting I have had some tiny cramps and yellow snot like cm when I wipe. I don't remember if I had that with my son. I am only temping because it is hard to do opk's while my toddler stares at me when I pee.


----------



## Smille24

Hello ladies! I'm 7dpo in my 3rd cycle ttc. I plan on testing on the 9th but af isn't due until the 12th. I've had cramps the last 2 days and my bbs are tingling this evening. I really don't want to look into it bc when you're ttc you notice EVERYTHING. 

Oldermommy- I used mirena for 3 yrs and it took a very long time for my cycles to return to normal. My cycles use to range between 40-90 days so I know I wasn't ovulating. I'm sure each case is different but don't get down on yourself if it takes a couple of cycles.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't know why the peeing toddler comment made me laugh as hard as I did. Haha :) hopefully those are good signs! But yeah we notice everything in the tww


----------



## mimomma86

DobbyForever said:


> I don't know why the peein...g toddler comment made me laugh as hard as I did. Haha :) hopefully those are good signs! But yeah we notice everything in the tww

haha that is funny! my 7 yr old tries to follow me still if he isn't paying attention to what i'm doing. I go in the bathroom and turn around to see him. I'm like "ummm buddy I'm gonna go potty now. I got this one by myself dude thanks" haha. Kids funny. I definitely notice everything. My most prominent sign right now is that I am usually a very nice, calm person...even when I was pregnant with my son, it was like it made me even more calm. But the past two days I swear I wanted to bite people's heads off and chew them for breakfast. My poor OH I was so grumpy :growlmad:


----------



## DobbyForever

mimomma86 said:


> But the past two days I swear I wanted to bite people's heads off and chew them for breakfast. My poor OH I was so grumpy :growlmad:

Hhaha me too! I was a b* to SO all day yesterday. He went riding with his friend and didn't text me they were running two hours late. And then he didn't text me when he got home. I was like WTF I WAS HUNGRY AND YOU WEREN'T HERE AND I JUST EFFING ATE BECAUSE YOU DIDN'T TELL ME YOU WERE COMING HOME RAGE. Then, I cried and flung myself on the couch like a child. He just stared at me and said, "I'm going to let this slide because I know you're hormonal, but there was a more constructive way you could have said all of that." And as a smart man, he fed me schwarma and got me pink berry hahaha


----------



## SilasLove

:haha: 

I'm pretty chillax today surprisingly. I think relaxing this,cycle has helped a lot.


----------



## moonstar_004

my SO is the one symptom spotting haha. we're fairly new at this ttc, so there's a lot to google. when i tried to hug him last night before sleeping, he gently removed my arms because my palms(and feet!) were too hot. i actually tried to ignore it even if that is new to me as well. and it's like a lightbulb went on inside his head and started googling about it! as for me, i'm still calm and trying not to think about all the tiniest signs. :) 7dpo now.


----------



## KBurke14

at first I was symptom spotter/google queen lol that's actually how I found this site. For now Im pretty calm... yesterday I noticed a little spotting so that made my little heart flutter thinking it may have been implantation bleeding but idk...today I am 8dpo! made my hubby go pick up dollar store tests so I can test a little bit more :)


----------



## ms sunshine

I am obsessed with symptom spotting I am constantly googling symptoms. Annoyed with myself today though I either spiked in my temp today or it was the same. I was half asleep and thought wow that's a good temp. Then I put it in and said I t was impossible to be that high think it was 59c lol so I re did it ten mins later as give up trying to go back asleep and said 36.1 but I sure it had a 9 at the end. I know it doesn't seem high but my pre ov temp is quite low. So don't know if to be excited or just me. That's the worst thing about temping is waking and debating do you temp now or sleep but you any get back to sleep as all you thi k is about taking your temp drives me nuts. I even have the bbt calculator open on my phone ready for when I was up earlier than when I normally temp lol. Anyone going to test early?


----------



## KBurke14

heaven forbid I don't get my BFP this month I think I am going to chart my BBT next month... it seems very interesting. I've taken my temp this past Saturday and yesterday and one was a 98.8 and 98.6 ... I am guessing that is kind of good of course I'm sure it would help to know what my normal temp is haha. 

SN: My back is freaking killing me! Idk if it has anything to with pregnancy of lack there of but I am in a lot of pain. Had to sleep on heating pad the other night. Trying to drink more water to see if it helps but sheesh.


----------



## moonstar_004

that's my plan too, i will be temping next month if af arrives this cycle. but i really hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Thanks Dobby will take a look at those links :hugs:

I laughed too at the peeing while toddlers there, lol!! I always remember my then 3 year old daughter in the public toilets with me somewhere and asking what's that, I knew what she meant I just didn't want to admit to myself, so I said what sweety while trying to cover myself with my top or pants! That hairy thing what is it mummy ?? :blush: nothing I will explain when your older! :wacko: lol that worked and i swiftly changed the subject , we washed our hands and got on our way :dohh:
Now I always cover up so not anything can be seen, it's like pants sat on the toilet with me now if my toddler is ever in with me!



Smille24 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm 7dpo in my 3rd cycle ttc. I plan on testing on the 9th but af isn't due until the 12th. I've had cramps the last 2 days and my bbs are tingling this evening. I really don't want to look into it bc when you're ttc you notice EVERYTHING.
> 
> Oldermommy- I used mirena for 3 yrs and it took a very long time for my cycles to return to normal. My cycles use to range between 40-90 days so I know I wasn't ovulating. I'm sure each case is different but don't get down on yourself if it takes a couple of cycles.


Oh wow really ?! Sheesh this may be a long road then , but I'm enjoying it for he moment so will be fun all the same :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi girls well today I'm feeling queezy, but looked up on the links and wouldn't have even implanted yet according to the charter thingy
So wouldn't even have symptoms yet must be coming down with something.
Though I did get a pack of ovulation tests and even though the ewcm was Friday and white creamy cm today im getting this on the opk?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moonstar_004

Oldermummy, just wanna share my experience with clearblue digital opk & test strips opk. When I got smileys on digital, i also got dark test lines in the strips. When i got just a circle in digital, the test line on the strips were very faint. I'm guessing the faint line just means it detected a higher amount of hormone but not really a surge.


----------



## Oldermummy78

So this could tye with the ewcm last wk could just be wearing off? Sorry I haven't a clue with these.


----------



## mac1979

So, I have the mother of all backaches today, though I think it's probably because my toddler was clingy yesterday and napped on me, or all the yard work I did over the weekend is catching up to me.


----------



## Oldermummy78

mac1979 said:


> So, I have the mother of all backaches today, though I think it's probably because my toddler was clingy yesterday and napped on me, or all the yard work I did over the weekend is catching up to me.

Could be the gardening, but does it usually bother you when you do gardening? My back is weaker anyway but I do feel softening ligaments in my back today


----------



## DobbyForever

Opk - I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it's obviously positive. On the plus side, the one time I had a second, clear positive on an opk late in my cycle I got a bfp with the same cup of urine. But in the spirit of all sharing, I did end up with a cp that time. I don't think those two facts are related.

Temping - I keep my BBT thermometer right next to my alarm. So I hit the alarm off, put the therm in my mouth, and literally take my temp with my eyes closed. When it beeps, I use my phone to read it, put it in FF, and go back to sleep for another 20 minutes hahaha.

Honestly, if we don't conceive this cycle I might put my paragard back in. SO and I were talking to real estate agents and my mom mentioned she's been planning to sell one of her properties to help us with a down payment. So now SO and I are having a Holly/ Alex from What to Expect moments of "Do you want the house or the baby?" "I want the house FOR the baby!" discussions lol. But it would be nice to move and not be pregnant in the process and nest!! ahhh dreams


----------



## ms sunshine

No chance of you being pg already is there? Ligament pain for me was a bit later on and your feeling sick and when I was pg i used to poas on the opks for a laugh as it would show up faintly after a few weeks of being pg and extremely dark by third tri. Might be worth a test? X


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh that's a tough one if it was me I'd try and have both but I'm crazy lol we moved when my son was 2 months old


----------



## Wandering

Hi :hi: I'm a bit late to this thread but AF is due for me on 12th May so I'd love to join in the chat!


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome Wandering! Of course you can join! When do you think you are testing/ any symptoms?

Also forgot to chime in that back pain sounds promising!

Sunshine, you are a super mom! That sounds like a task, but I'm sure the move was well worth it. :)

As for me, I better be pregnant. I am assessing my students in reading today. I kept getting nauseated during the test. One student looked at me and straight asked, "Mrs. Brown, are you okay? You sound like you're about to throw up on me. And if you are, I would like to know so I can move out of the way." LOL!


----------



## Wandering

DobbyForever said:


> Welcome Wandering! Of course you can join! When do you think you are testing/ any symptoms?
> 
> Also forgot to chime in that back pain sounds promising!
> 
> Sunshine, you are a super mom! That sounds like a task, but I'm sure the move was well worth it. :)
> 
> As for me, I better be pregnant. I am assessing my students in reading today. I kept getting nauseated during the test. One student looked at me and straight asked, "Mrs. Brown, are you okay? You sound like you're about to throw up on me. And if you are, I would like to know so I can move out of the way." LOL!

I'm not sure..I just ordered some IC's that will probably arrive tommorow but not sure if it would show up that early!? I might wait and test at the weekend :shrug: I had heart burn today for the first time actually, but im sure that's a later pregnancy symptom so don't know what that's about!

Ooh nauseas a really good sign! When do you think you'll be testing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Technically I've been poas since like CD 17. Since I realized I had a late O, I just pee on Walmart cheapies. I don't get broken heartened over those ones. It's the frers that gut me both emotionally and financially. I promised myself I wouldn't buy any frers this cycle at all, but with this nausea I'm really tempted to get a pack on the way home and test in the am. I got a bfp on a frer last time at 8dpo about 48 hours after I first got mild nausea. I just know if I break the seal with frer I will want to test every fmu and if I'm not pregnant that's like $50 down the drain


----------



## mimomma86

DobbyForever said:


> Technically I've been poas since like CD 17. Since I realized I had a late O, I just pee on Walmart cheapies. I don't get broken heartened over those ones. It's the frers that gut me both emotionally and financially. I promised myself I wouldn't buy any frers this cycle at all, but with this nausea I'm really tempted to get a pack on the way home and test in the am. I got a bfp on a frer last time at 8dpo about 48 hours after I first got mild nausea. I just know if I break the seal with frer I will want to test every fmu and if I'm not pregnant that's like $50 down the drain


Ooh dobby i hope that's a good sign! Fx' for you!!!


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, I got my first ever bfp from a dollar store test, showed before my frer (I used the same urine sample). I'm sticking with those for this time around. My boobs hurt too today, they didn't this morning though.


----------



## KBurke14

well my hubby came through with the dollar store tests so I tested this morning when I got off and BFN... I was expecting it tho lol Plan to test again this morning when I get off.

I have spotted any new symptoms but still having back pain and a weird feeling in my belly like a twinge I guess you could call it.


----------



## KBurke14

how many dpo were when you got the BFP?



mac1979 said:


> Dobby, I got my first ever bfp from a dollar store test, showed before my frer (I used the same urine sample). I'm sticking with those for this time around. My boobs hurt too today, they didn't this morning though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww thanks ladies. I went to bed at 6pm haha

TWW confessional: I went to bed super early so now I have to go to the party at 11 p.m. But I don't want to go party because I want to save all of my pee for the morning pee tomorrow. but I'm kind of scared I might let the bed lol #twwtestingproblems


----------



## Oldermummy78

No don't think there is a chance i could be pregnant already..I would be very suprised if I was, I think I am overlooking my symptom spotting with me newly off the coil
Though it is strange how I got a line on the opk first time I took it , but it could be the tests they may just pick up on that at all times, at least if I carry on for today and tomorrow I will see it want off or not and know for next cycle 

Wow Dobbie here's pma for you and really hoping that it's your sticky bean in the making bring on the Morning sickness!

Fxd for you and baby :dust::dust::dust: for all the ladies , wonder how many we will get this mth x


----------



## moonstar_004

at 8dpo still feeling very warm, palms are on fire, geez. increase in creamy/lotiony cm too.


----------



## ms sunshine

I've had a massive spike in bbt this morning might have had one yesterday but messed the reading up so hoping I get another one tomorrow as that would be a really good sign excited but dreading it too


----------



## Emiloo

Ooooh good sign Dobby!! I would be tempted to test too.. nothing for me yet but only 4dpo!!


----------



## Wandering

8dpo here...if my IC's arrive today then I'll be testing later x


----------



## KBurke14

im 8dpo today and I plan to test in a few hours when I get home :) ... hoping for something but won't be surprised with a BFN!


----------



## KBurke14

a question for everyone and I hope this doesn't make me look/sound stupid :haha:... I am very new to this ttc thing as well as all these signs and symptoms to look for... anywho how do you check your CM? is it like discharge? :wacko:


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah it is discharge you get an increase as u o and my God when ur pg in 3rd tri there is bucket loads lol nothing prepares you for it. For me it did start a few weeks in and you just notice in your underwear. Maybe someone has a better way of testing maybe? Do you have any other symptoms today?


----------



## KBurke14

not really... its 445 AM where I am... I work overnight... around 1 ish I ate my dinner and at 330 I was at BK ordering an entire meal lol ... I have had an increased appetite lately [which also comes with my AF] ... I'm just going through the motions I think ... at this point I was my BFP or AF :/


----------



## KBurke14

want*


----------



## Oldermummy78

Good luck for the testing girls today! :dust:

I think I'm out I waited for smu and got a darker line again on my opk test
Then I had mooncup with a bleed in it not a lot but not little either 
Nothing when I wiped strangely enough

But I lost most my symptoms today and feel more af aches

I find the best way to test your cm is a softcup/ mooncup it's just in there to see then instead of having to dig around lol x

Yesterday's with today's 10am test at the end..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Oldermummy78

KBurke14 said:


> not really... its 445 AM where I am... I work overnight... around 1 ish I ate my dinner and at 330 I was at BK ordering an entire meal lol ... I have had an increased appetite lately [which also comes with my AF] ... I'm just going through the motions I think ... at this point I was my BFP or AF :/

Same Hun, it's annoying when in limbo x


----------



## Oldermummy78

Just watching on the TV about women having new babys for older toddles and how to introduce them with a present from the new baby, and to give the time or include toddlers in everything as after all they are all a family 

It's so sweet and a great idea


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oldermummy78 said:


> Good luck for the testing girls today! :dust:
> 
> I think I'm out I waited for smu and got a darker line again on my opk test
> Then I had mooncup with a bleed in it not a lot but not little either
> Nothing when I wiped strangely enough
> 
> But I lost most my symptoms today and feel more af aches
> 
> I find the best way to test your cm is a softcup/ mooncup it's just in there to see then instead of having to dig around lol x
> 
> Yesterday's with today's 10am test at the end..

Update can't stop peeling and no more blood :wacko:
Oooppsy Sorry for being a post hogger!


----------



## mac1979

KBurke, I was roughly 12 dpo but got a dark line almost immediately. I had to wait for the frer to show. I would have tested before if I knew that nausea in the evenings was my version of morning sickness. Couldn't eat after 3pm for 3 months or I would get sick.


----------



## newstage

Ok so yesterday evening and tomorrow all day, I've been feeling cramps in the stomach which makes you feel uncomfortable. Also I'm a bit dizzy - I still went to work normally - it was not something that I couldn't cope with. 

We bd 4 days before ovulation, and then we did not do it again as I had an infection. 

Could the symptoms mean something? Or is it maybe just a virus?? Today I am 7dpo.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woe this thread exploded while I slept haha. I have a hard time keeping track of who said what on my phone.

The cm and temp rise sound promising!!! And I hope your cheapies come Wandering so I'm not the only one peeing on cheapies. We are all really early though :)

No idea what a moon cup is, but maybe it was some blood from implantation that didn't make its way out? Fx

Nothing exciting on my end lol


----------



## ms sunshine

newstage said:


> Ok so yesterday evening and tomorrow all day, I've been feeling cramps in the stomach which makes you feel uncomfortable. Also I'm a bit dizzy - I still went to work normally - it was not something that I couldn't cope with.
> 
> We bd 4 days before ovulation, and then we did not do it again as I had an infection.
> 
> Could the symptoms mean something? Or is it maybe just a virus?? Today I am 7dpo.

7 do is around time of implantation roughly. One of the first signs I had was being dizzy had that more than nausea in the first few weeks so fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ms sunshine

DobbyForever said:


> Woe this thread exploded while I slept haha. I have a hard time keeping track of who said what on my phone.
> 
> The cm and temp rise sound promising!!! And I hope your cheapies come Wandering so I'm not the only one peeing on cheapies. We are all really early though :)
> 
> No idea what a moon cup is, but maybe it was some blood from implantation that didn't make its way out? Fx
> 
> Nothing exciting on my end lol

I have one cheapie left over from last month but I'mdying to use it. I might buckle tomorrow morning and use it though if my temp is high again


----------



## DobbyForever

I have total line I this morning. I thought I saw something come up right away, but not that usual pink line that shows when the test is still processing. But now I don't think I can see anything and I'm just going crazy and it's wishful hallucinations =/
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-06-06-16-13.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 32









Screenshot_2015-05-06-06-16-07.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## DarlingMae

Okay, I'm so new here! First post so take it easy on me lol.. Today I am 5dpo and hubby and I were not ttc, but he "oops'd" once in me about 7 days before my predicted O. I wasn't worried because in everything I've read, it's impossible to get pregnant that early and my cycle is exacto every month. Well, My ovulation cramps were worse than they've ever been and yesterday I had cramps that were really bothering me all day. Today, my breasts are very tender. My AF isn't due until 5/15. I plan on taking my first test on 5/10 and I will post results here.


----------



## DarlingMae

If what I felt yesterday was implantation pains, then it looks like maybe I'm 7dpo? Meaning I ovulated a couple of days early which would make a BFP very possible this month. I don't track ovulation because we are not actively ttc, but I sure felt the O pains. I just have an app that tells me when I'll get my AF every month and it is always accurate. I begged for another child for 4 years before I gave up. I knew he'd mess up eventually. So this is pretty much my only chance as I'm sure he won't do it again. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome DarlingMae! You said he finished on you, did you mean in you? It is possible to get pregnant anytime semen finds its way inside of you whether he finishes close enough to your vaginal opening or (preferably) inside of you. And yes, some sperm can live up to 7 days long. I think I read a study though (but don't quote me it was a while ago) that said sperm longevity has every bit to do with the man and not the sperm itself. So rather than any man might one day make a sperm that lives 7 days, it's more a single man tends to have healthier, longer living sperm. As far as living inside of you, that has a lot to do with your body and whether it is even creating a friendly environment for sperm to thrive at that time in your cycle. So yeah you can Google it and find stories of women who DTD 5-7 before a confirmed O and still managed to get pregnant, but the stories are obviously much more rare. For me, I've never gotten pregnant that far out in advance. Months I end up pregnant, I've DTD 24-48h coincidentally before O.

I would caution you to be optimistic. Early pregnancy symptoms can be caused by a plethora of things. Hell, I thought I was pregnant two weeks ago for sure and I hadn't even ovulated yet. So on the one hand, I have to be realistic and tell you it's possible but not to get excited. On the other, I am a firm subscriber to you aren't out until AF shows.

And on a not minding my own business side lol, if you want a kid THAT much. It sounds like you and hubs need to sit down and revisit the conversation. Did he just give up because it was too challenging to get pregnant? Or does he legit not want kids? Is he worried about finances? Get to the root of why he is hesitant, and if you can provide a solution maybe he'd be more willing to try again. He was trying once, right? Best of luck!


----------



## mac1979

Today, more snot like yellow cm and boob pain. Hoping this is a good sign, still waiting for Sat to test though.


----------



## DarlingMae

> And on a not minding my own business side lol, if you want a kid THAT much. It sounds like you and hubs need to sit down and revisit the conversation. Did he just give up because it was too challenging to get pregnant? Or does he legit not want kids? Is he worried about finances? Get to the root of why he is hesitant, and if you can provide a solution maybe he'd be more willing to try again. He was trying once, right? Best of luck!

Thank you for the warm welcome :)



We have a 6yo dd and he has a 12 yo dd from a previous marriage. He is happy with two and VERY stubborn. My dd was a product of another one time "oops" and from what he's told me it was the exact same scenario for his first dd. I'm thinking he has super swimmers. lol We have had the "talk" many times and it always ended in me being very upset. I'm not on any BC as I told him if he doesn't want any more then he should get fixed. I'm stubborn also ;)


----------



## Smille24

mac1979 said:


> Today, more snot like yellow cm and boob pain. Hoping this is a good sign, still waiting for Sat to test though.

I've been having snotty cm too and tingly sore boobs, but my bra helps a little. I get sore boobs every cycle but I'm hoping and praying that I will get a :bfp: this week. I'm tempted to test tomorrow I'll be 10 dpo but I'm too scared.


----------



## Smille24

DarlingMae said:


> And on a not minding my own business side lol, if you want a kid THAT much. It sounds like you and hubs need to sit down and revisit the conversation. Did he just give up because it was too challenging to get pregnant? Or does he legit not want kids? Is he worried about finances? Get to the root of why he is hesitant, and if you can provide a solution maybe he'd be more willing to try again. He was trying once, right? Best of luck!
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome :)
> 
> I meant to say "in me" :oops:
> 
> We have a 6yo dd and he has a 12 yo dd from a previous marriage. He is happy with two and VERY stubborn. My dd was a product of another one time "oops" and from what he's told me it was the exact same scenario for his first dd. I'm thinking he has super swimmers. lol We have had the "talk" many times and it always ended in me being very upset. I'm not on any BC as I told him if he doesn't want any more then he should get fixed. I'm stubborn also ;)Click to expand...

If he doesn't want more he should either use protection or get fixed. He can't get mad at you if you do end up pregnant. ..it does take 2 to make a baby.


----------



## mac1979

DarlingMae said:


> And on a not minding my own business side lol, if you want a kid THAT much. It sounds like you and hubs need to sit down and revisit the conversation. Did he just give up because it was too challenging to get pregnant? Or does he legit not want kids? Is he worried about finances? Get to the root of why he is hesitant, and if you can provide a solution maybe he'd be more willing to try again. He was trying once, right? Best of luck!
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome :)
> 
> I meant to say "in me" :oops:
> 
> We have a 6yo dd and he has a 12 yo dd from a previous marriage. He is happy with two and VERY stubborn. My dd was a product of another one time "oops" and from what he's told me it was the exact same scenario for his first dd. I'm thinking he has super swimmers. lol We have had the "talk" many times and it always ended in me being very upset. I'm not on any BC as I told him if he doesn't want any more then he should get fixed. I'm stubborn also ;)Click to expand...

He needs to get fixed if he doesn't want any more kids. I got my husband to agree to #2, but we will stop there. I couldn't be a sahm to three kids.


----------



## DarlingMae

He needs to get fixed if he doesn't want any more kids. I got my husband to agree to #2, but we will stop there. I couldn't be a sahm to three kids.[/QUOTE]

If I did somehow end up pregnant, I would be happy as I always said I'd have two of my own. Number of children has been the only thing we disagree on. He is an amazing father and having myself grown up in a broken home with a dad that didn't care, I appreciate having him in her life more than anything. 

I am wishing for BFPs for everyone on this thread! 
:dust:

Update for today: my breasts are mildly sore. Cramping is gone, but I have a *warm* feeling in my lower abdomen. AF is now due in 9 days. With my ds, I experienced period like cramps right up until a week after my AF was due.


----------



## DarlingMae

I meant dd not ds.. sorry


----------



## Wandering

DobbyForever said:


> I have total line I this morning. I thought I saw something come up right away, but not that usual pink line that shows when the test is still processing. But now I don't think I can see anything and I'm just going crazy and it's wishful hallucinations =/

I think I might see something Dobby!? Have you re-tested? How many DPO are you? x


----------



## Oldermummy78

newstage said:


> Ok so yesterday evening and tomorrow all day, I've been feeling cramps in the stomach which makes you feel uncomfortable. Also I'm a bit dizzy - I still went to work normally - it was not something that I couldn't cope with.
> 
> We bd 4 days before ovulation, and then we did not do it again as I had an infection.
> 
> Could the symptoms mean something? Or is it maybe just a virus?? Today I am 7dpo.

I have this moat the time usually one of the first signals apart dizziness for me

Good luck sounds promising :thumbup:


----------



## Oldermummy78

DobbyForever said:


> I have total line I this morning. I thought I saw something come up right away, but not that usual pink line that shows when the test is still processing. But now I don't think I can see anything and I'm just going crazy and it's wishful hallucinations =/

I don't know why but something's catching my eye! Fxd for you :dust:


Btw mooncup is a menstrual cup there fab wouldn't be without one x


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to agree with everyone, if he knows you're not on BCP then it's his responsibility to either use protection or get snipped. I mean, what does he think is going to happen? Even if you two are using the pull out method, eventually you will get pregnant statistically speaking.

As for me, no I haven't retested. I'm 8dpo so it's still super early. I might retest after work today, but I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## ms sunshine

Let us know if you retest. When I zoom in thibk I can see a line but could just be because I'm on my mobile


----------



## Oldermummy78

Absolutely keep us posted Dobby! I would be holding my pee as long as possible and re testing tonight if i was you :happydance:

Ditto oh needs to wear something or vasectomy time! 

Well no more bleeds today not even a spec, though very achy in my lady bits very unusual, also I noticed my uterus is very very low like my hubby must feel it most deffinatly when we are :sex: 
Worryingly though I have read a few mirena story's and feel nervous now as they are a few saying the mirena messed up they're cycles :wacko: so maybe should prepare that this actually could be a long long road for me and hubby 
Need to keep on the positive side of things though, I enjoy the before bit the excitement of this mth will we do it, and the waiting till pregnant so need to focus on the fun side of Things for now :thumbup:


----------



## DarlingMae

OH wears condoms always. TMI alert: This month's mishap happened in the shower and we didn't have one available... 

I'm not complaining. This is the first chance I've had for #2 in 4 yrs so I'll take it. 

The odds are not in my favor, but I am here to see if anyone else is having symptoms like mine. I look forward to reading updates on everyone's journey this month!

I'm going to try my hardest to wait until Sunday to test


----------



## Wandering

:bfn: for me this evening. I am only 8dpo though, so wasn't expecting much!


----------



## DobbyForever

8dpo is super early. :) I'm trying so hard not to drink anything. I'm so thirsty and I have to pee! UGH


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sorry Hun but 8dpo is still very early

Hold well Dobby! Waiting for your test Fxd for you :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I'm like staring at the clock waiting to go home. My meeting was cancelled, but I am contracted to be at school until 2:45. But my boss is in a meeting until 3 so I'm tempted to just leave hahahaha. I come in early all the time anyway haha. UGH

Got bored so I was playing with my pic some more. I tried to line my squinter up with the line on the book. I was off by a bit. And I can totally relate to the zooming in on the mobile. I always see lines on tests (mine and others) when I zoom in on my phone
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-06 14.03.01_resized.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wmelon77

moonstar_004 said:


> Wmelon77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due May 15th. I normally have very short cycles (like 23 days). I'm starting 2 think I have a very short leutal phase because this cycle I continued 2 use OPK's after I got the smiley (Clearblue Digital). I've now had +O 3 days in a row now. If I haven't yet released an egg and my cycle is due the 15th, that's very short. But I bd in hopes that I will finally get my BFP after almost 3 years of trying. GL 2 all the ladies!!!!
> 
> I had 3 consecutive days of ov + as well, but got a circle on the 4th. Did you still test after the 3rd day?Click to expand...

I actually tested the 3rd day a few hrs afterwards w/ a different brand 2 see if something was up. It came out negative so I felt a little indifferent.


----------



## Wmelon77

DobbyForever said:


> Hm have you been tracking O before? Just because you are due 5/15 doesn't necessarily mean AF comes that day. I know my lp is 13/14 days from previous charts. Or maybe you O really early? Although my cycles are always 27/28 unless something drastic happens so I don't have any reap insight. But I hate opks

I use OPK's and 3 different apps 2 track my cycle. They're normally pretty accurate. Off 2 days at the most, but I know in Dec I had AF on the 6th and again on the 20th! I can't figure out why they're so short. But I ovulate every month and I've been pregnant 3 times. Hmmmm....


----------



## Smille24

Oldermummy78 said:


> Absolutely keep us posted Dobby! I would be holding my pee as long as possible and re testing tonight if i was you :happydance:
> 
> Ditto oh needs to wear something or vasectomy time!
> 
> Well no more bleeds today not even a spec, though very achy in my lady bits very unusual, also I noticed my uterus is very very low like my hubby must feel it most deffinatly when we are :sex:
> Worryingly though I have read a few mirena story's and feel nervous now as they are a few saying the mirena messed up they're cycles :wacko: so maybe should prepare that this actually could be a long long road for me and hubby
> Need to keep on the positive side of things though, I enjoy the before bit the excitement of this mth will we do it, and the waiting till pregnant so need to focus on the fun side of Things for now :thumbup:

I hope Mirena doesn't mess up your cycles. It is very disheartening especially when the dr tells you that you can ttc right away. Mine were a mess for about a long time and I felt hopeless. I wish I would've known about bnb a long time ago to help me through it.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Wandering said:


> :bfn: for me this evening. I am only 8dpo though, so wasn't expecting much!




DobbyForever said:


> 8dpo is super early. :) I'm trying so hard not to drink anything. I'm so thirsty and I have to pee! UGH




DobbyForever said:


> Thanks. I'm like staring at the clock waiting to go home. My meeting was cancelled, but I am contracted to be at school until 2:45. But my boss is in a meeting until 3 so I'm tempted to just leave hahahaha. I come in early all the time anyway haha. UGH
> 
> Got bored so I was playing with my pic some more. I tried to line my squinter up with the line on the book. I was off by a bit. And I can totally relate to the zooming in on the mobile. I always see lines on tests (mine and others) when I zoom in on my phone

Something is still catching my eye on that test Dobby! When I close in I can't really see it but further away something's there. :dust::happydance:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Smille24 said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely keep us posted Dobby! I would be holding my pee as long as possible and re testing tonight if i was you :happydance:
> 
> Ditto oh needs to wear something or vasectomy time!
> 
> Well no more bleeds today not even a spec, though very achy in my lady bits very unusual, also I noticed my uterus is very very low like my hubby must feel it most deffinatly when we are :sex:
> Worryingly though I have read a few mirena story's and feel nervous now as they are a few saying the mirena messed up they're cycles :wacko: so maybe should prepare that this actually could be a long long road for me and hubby
> 
> 
> Need to keep on the positive side of things though, I enjoy the before bit the excitement of this mth will we do it, and the waiting till pregnant so need to focus on the fun side of Things for now :thumbup:
> 
> I hope Mirena doesn't mess up your cycles. It is very disheartening especially when the dr tells you that you can ttc right away. Mine were a mess for about a long time and I felt hopeless. I wish I would've known about bnb a long time ago to help me through it.Click to expand...

I know hunni I hope not too, but to be fair we only ever hear about the horror story's people unfortunately don't feel as compelled to write about the amazing story's as much ! We shall soon see good luck :dust: there's an official ex mirena thread somwhere come join us! 

I am actually starting to cramp central Low down and today on and off slightly achy lady bits (haven't noticed this before?) so I think body is gearing up for af


----------



## DobbyForever

Hmm interesting. No idea! Some women just have shorter, or in your case super short, LPs.

As for the mirena, I'm sorry to hear that. I stopped taking bcp a couple years ago. When I got off the last time, it just threw my body for a loop. I got a cyst, my cycles took forever to regulate. I decided no more hormones. So it was pull out and condoms for the last two years (I am soooo anti-hormones when it comes to my reproductive system now) until we started ttc. Then FINALLY my gyn was like well why not get a paragard? It's 99.9% effective and doesn't have hormones. You can pull it out and ttc right away. So I went that route.

I won't be able to test again until tomorrow morning. My urine wasn't concentrated enough by my standards to use such expensive tests haha. And then I drank my weight in water.


----------



## mac1979

Add super emo to my symptoms. Cried 3 times tonight 1. The killed a mountain lion in town. 2. The found a one year old in a dumpster. 3. I saw a commercial thanking nurses.


----------



## Smille24

DobbyForever said:


> Hmm interesting. No idea! Some women just have shorter, or in your case super short, LPs.
> 
> As for the mirena, I'm sorry to hear that. I stopped taking bcp a couple years ago. When I got off the last time, it just threw my body for a loop. I got a cyst, my cycles took forever to regulate. I decided no more hormones. So it was pull out and condoms for the last two years (I am soooo anti-hormones when it comes to my reproductive system now) until we started ttc. Then FINALLY my gyn was like well why not get a paragard? It's 99.9% effective and doesn't have hormones. You can pull it out and ttc right away. So I went that route.
> 
> I won't be able to test again until tomorrow morning. My urine wasn't concentrated enough by my standards to use such expensive tests haha. And then I drank my weight in water.

I am anti-hormones as well after the crap I've been through. You don't realize how it effects you until the aftermath.

Good luck in the morning!


----------



## Disneymom1129

:wave: Hi everyone, can I join? First cycle TTC #2. My AF is due 5/13. This TWW is dragging :wacko:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hi Disney :wave:
Tww is on one hand exciting and the other a complete nightmare Hun 
Good luck anyone testing today please post for us poas addicts! 

:dust:


----------



## ms sunshine

Well got a bfn this morning only 11 dpo so maybe a bit early had a spike yesterday don't know what that could mean temp was slightly lower but still high so still hopeful. My lp is normally 12 to 14 so af could be any day now


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh Ms sunshine theres still some time left yet some people don't get there :bfp: till after af was due ! While there's no :witch: there's still hope! :dust:


----------



## Smille24

I tested this morning on an ic and got a bfn. I'm only 10dpo but I have no faith that it will happen for me. After isn't due until the 12th so I know it's too soon.


----------



## ms sunshine

well I have spotted today :( no cramps but got feeling af will arrive in the morning. I didn't have loads of hope this month as to run up to o we were packing and flying back home from hols so we only got one shot at it just weird I got that bbt spike yesterday and today temp still high maybe that happens sometims before af, not sure.... all will be revealed in morning I guess x


----------



## DobbyForever

Well BFNs for me all morning. Had a disappearing line. The dye ran, a clear line was forming, and then it just vanished. So that's not good. Only have 1 frer so back to cheapies until Monday


----------



## mac1979

Had a temp drop today and have been craving chocolate...don't think it is going to be my month.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Mac and Sunshine. Hoping your temp goes back up for Mac and af stay away for both of you.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh no lady's keep the faith till :witch: arrives! :thumbup:
I took a test before, why I don't know :wacko: I just felt I needed to! Lol so took a superdrug test and of course :bfn:


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! My name is Kaity and I was hoping to join you for the next few days. My DH and I aren't TTC #2 until Jan of next year at the earliest so I'm not 100% positive where I am in my cycle. AF should be due either Sunday or Monday which would put me at 10/11 dpo today. 

(DS hit submit too early lol...Editing to finish) 

I wasn't really thinking about possible pregnancy until last night. I mentioned to my DH that I have been feeling nauceous for the last 3 days after every meal. He looked at me and was like "you're pregnant aren't you?!" I started thinking about it more. It seems unlikely but is always a possibility. 

My DS just turned one and I'm not sure that I'm ready for another yet! So either way is a blessing...if I am than it's a new little one and if not, gives me more time with just DS.

So symptoms..
-I've been getting motion sick in the car which is highly unusual. The only time I've gotten it before is on the water or if I read in the car (which I haven't been).
- nauceous after every meal this week
- increased appetite since Sunday
-have had a few times where extreme tiredness comes out of nowhere...super heavy eyes etc. Actually took a nap Sunday which I haven't done since the end of last year
-abdominal tightening/very light cramping off and on (very well could be imagining)

I haven't been monitoring CM or anything so not sure if has been increased or not. I also don't temp. No sore boobs (burning nipples was first sign with my DS). However, I'm still BFing so nipples are long past being sensitive. We are just starting to wean so bbs are sore from slight engorgement as body adjusts

I tested with a BFN this morning on an expired FRER. DS didn't implant until 12 dpo with a BFP on 14 dpo so Im not counting myself out yet.

Turned into a novel..sorry! Just mixed emotions and needed to get it out! Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

kksy9b said:


> Hi ladies! My name is Kaity and I was hoping to join you for the next few days. My DH and I aren't TTC #2 until Jan of next year at the earliest so I'm not 100% positive where I am in my cycle. AF should be due either Sunday or Monday which would put me at 10/11 dpo today.
> 
> (DS hit submit too early lol...Editing to finish)
> 
> I wasn't really thinking about possible pregnancy until last night. I mentioned to my DH that I have been feeling nauceous for the last 3 days after every meal. He looked at me and was like "you're pregnant aren't you?!" I started thinking about it more. It seems unlikely but is always a possibility.
> 
> My DS just turned one and I'm not sure that I'm ready for another yet! So either way is a blessing...if I am than it's a new little one and if not, gives me more time with just DS.
> 
> So symptoms..
> -I've been getting motion sick in the car which is highly unusual. The only time I've gotten it before is on the water or if I read in the car (which I haven't been).
> - nauceous after every meal this week
> - increased appetite since Sunday
> -have had a few times where extreme tiredness comes out of nowhere...super heavy eyes etc. Actually took a nap Sunday which I haven't done since the end of last year
> -abdominal tightening/very light cramping off and on (very well could be imagining)
> 
> I haven't been monitoring CM or anything so not sure if has been increased or not. I also don't temp. No sore boobs (burning nipples was first sign with my DS). However, I'm still BFing so nipples are long past being sensitive. We are just starting to wean so bbs are sore from slight engorgement as body adjusts
> 
> I tested with a BFN this morning on an expired FRER. DS didn't implant until 12 dpo with a BFP on 14 dpo so Im not counting myself out yet.
> 
> Turned into a novel..sorry! Just mixed emotions and needed to get it out! Best of luck to everyone!!

Hi kksy :wave:

They do sound promising symptoms hon! Can't wait to see more posts of tests I love them completely realised how much of a poas addict I am in the last 2wks :lol:

:dust:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Where is everyone today so quite x


----------



## mac1979

I'm trying to recover after spending the morning at a children's museum with my 21 month old. So exhausting.


----------



## ms sunshine

Building Mega structures with my 2 year old for him to knock down with his digger lol he finds it hilarious. He's more into the destruction bit really


----------



## Oldermummy78

Aww :happydance: kids xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

My 3 ye old was sent to bed because he wouldn't eat his tea 
Little monster was shattered from nursery and hadn't had a nap so think he was playing up. Although he's always tired without a nap, but starting full time school in September so needs to get used to it :sad2:

Strange aches like very mild contraction type cramps with back aches :-/


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah my little guy has finally gone asleep. The worst thing he has learned to say is more so rather than three stories ends up 8 lol but now it's mummy's TV time no battle for the remote and can eat chocolate without having to smuggle it in and pretending to cough when I take a bite lol


----------



## Oldermummy78

ms sunshine said:


> Yeah my little guy has finally gone asleep. The worst thing he has learned to say is more so rather than three stories ends up 8 lol but now it's mummy's TV time no battle for the remote and can eat chocolate without having to smuggle it in and pretending to cough when I take a bite lol

:haha: yes I have done that plenty of times 

We need our me time though for sure to feel at least half normal :coffee:


----------



## SilasLove

I haven't posted much, maybe just my intro post I think. But I'm 9dpo and not testing till the 13th if AF doesn't show on the 12th (my birthday!) 

I'm thinking I am out this cycle & it will be my last cycle "TTC" ...going to go for a more relaxed, ntnp approach for a while. 

I had really sore bbs with my chemical last month and nothing like that this month. They were sore and very veiny so I am thinking no egg had been had this go around. Its our 5th cycle TTC #3 and I am losing focus on things that matter. I have been blessed with two beautiful children and despite another or not I have been very lucky and I need to be happy with that. I think after one year and no pregnancy then we will write off a third completely. I'm feeling sad about these decisions of course, but I am really hoping we will get our third blessing in the next 7 months.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Silas I really hope you get that eggy this mth honey :dust:
But you do right in taking a more relaxed approach, this is pretty full on 24/7, I'm exhausted already by everything always on my mind!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey KK! Those do sound promising. And I wouldn't use expired tests. They are expired for a reason. Retest in a couple days with a new test? FXed!

Silas, hugs hugs. I hope this is your month as well.

Super jealous of everyone's kiddos. Although, I spent the day with "my" 23 kiddos. I really do love my students since I don't have my own yet. I was making copies and one of mine was helping her mom nearby. She came up to me and gave me post-it's she fashioned into the shapes of a heart in a larger post-it rolled up like a bouquet holder that she decorated. It said From N to Mrs. Brown, I LOVE YOU! and then she gave me the longest, biggest hug. I almost cried. She wouldn't let go. I wanted to tell her I love her, too. But it's not something I say to my students unless it's like love ya! see ya later! and even that I keep to a minimum

If you want to read the rantings of a psycho peer (aka me) I posted a vent not he pregnancy test forum about my clear blue advance digital that read not pregnant and then I took it apart for fun and saw three lines
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...se-likes-rip-apart-digitals.html#post35440637


----------



## mimomma86

Oldermummy78 said:


> Where is everyone today so quite x

Have been busy working and running around while feeling extremely hot(it's 83 here but I swear it's like 100) and nauseated (yay!!??) 8 dpo with a dip in temp today. Hoping to God it goes back up tomorrow!!


----------



## Smille24

I've been working outside after running erands. I had to pick up breakfast items so my DH can (fxd) make me breakfast in bed for mothers day...wishful thinking. Then got my DD off the bus, rushed to make dinner and ran out the door for soccer practice. 

I tested today 10dpo...bfn. after isn't due until the 12th so I have time but I just don't feel confident.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

Silas- :hugs: I hope the more relaxed approach will bring you your BFP 

Dobby- What a sweet story! Tells what a great teacher you must be :) Sorry about the frustration with the test...hope it gives you a clear answer soon

I wasn't sure if an expired test would still be ok or not...it expired last month and was a "use it or toss" thing and felt sacrilegious to toss an unused stick :haha: ...Doing a bit of research I found that it will still work, but the sensitivity will start to decrease so won't work well as an early test. Will test again Sunday if no AF. Had nausea from lunchtime on pretty much all day. Got a short break from it for about 30 minutes before dinner but has been in full force since. If I'm not pregnant, I sure hope this goes away soon!


----------



## Disneymom1129

Thanks for the welcome :). I am going to crack and POAS tomorrow morning. I've been unbelievably weepy today and I am someone who never cries. I will be testing 6 days before AF is due and I have the FRER that can detect that early SO THATS A GOOD ENOUGH REASON FOR ME! Not getting my hopes up though since it's so early. I'll post the test here for line spotting.


----------



## mac1979

I'm getting a little woozy this evening. When I was pregnant before, my morning sickness was in the evening. It could just be my mind playing tricks on me since I want so badly to have another baby. It could just be dehydration too, I had a busy toddler today.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh my gosh! I'm going to see your poas post next Dobby ! 
Here's hoping for a thread full of :bfp: 
Sending you girls lots of :dust:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Poas looks promising to me Dobby but with what other post said it confused me so maybe do another fmu on another sensitive test? 
Good luck hon :dust:


----------



## Emiloo

Thats so sweet, Dobby.. I am a nanny so the kids I look after (who I have looked after for nearly 5 years now) are also "my" kids haha. Its lovely when they say I love you because its such a personal job that Im allowed to say it back and mean it :) they're twin girls who are now 5 and their brother is 3. Love my job, mummy in the making!!

Yeah I wouldn't open a digital, would be scared of getting my hopes up lol but hope you do get a BFP soon!!

I am 6dpo today and starting to get nervous as I want it soooo bad now. Don't want to move onto cycle #7.

Good luck everyone, want to see a BFP on here soon!


----------



## ms sunshine

Well slight af this morning should be heavy but not and temp still up very weird. Just going to keep an eye on my temp as it should have gone down now. Anyway got my fingers crossed for someone to get their bfp today x


----------



## moonstar_004

10dpo - :bfn: 

i think i'm out.


----------



## Emiloo

FX its IB ms sunshine! 

Still got time, moonstar!


----------



## ms sunshine

What's ur lp moonstar thibk you should have a few more days to get that bfp x


----------



## moonstar_004

my whole cycle varies, 28-32 days. 32 cycle days last month, but this usually happens like twice a year. this is the first cycle i used opks, and got + on cd11, 12 and 13. negative on cd 10 and 14. FF put my 1dpo on cd14. so i guess lp is 14-18 days?


----------



## ms sunshine

Well you have a few more days to go I didn't get my bfp first time round for two weeks after af was due I just had a slow increase in hormones I tested the day after I spent all afternoon in bed with nausea and bam bfp. I had a sneaky suspicion i was pg as my temp were still high but just wouldn't show on test lol drove me nuts


----------



## ms sunshine

What sensitivity does everyone for hcg test think mines quite high 25 just looking at some cheapies online not sure which ones to get


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Emi, cute! Totally agree. I was pre-law, but I actually wanted to love my job. Switching to teaching was the best thing I ever did. :)

You ladies aren't out until AF shows in full force! 

Wish I could suggest cheapies, but I am too impatient to buy online haha

I always take my digital apart. You used to be able to with FRGD and get reliable readings despite what the Internet said. But FR has really gone down hill.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel bad feeling this, but I just found out how much hubs and I would get as first time home buyers. We could actually afford a pretty decent starter home. We love in SF Bay where small apartments in even shady neighborhoods start at 450,000. So part of me is starting to hope thus isn't my month. Ugh I feel like a terrible person for saying that but I just feel so out this cycle or that my eggie didn't implant the right way

Edit: pretty sure little egg did not implant correctly which I heard to be an issue post iud removal. Took my last cbad. Cracked it open. My lines are much more faint, almost not visible.


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, if I could get a California price for my house here I would sell it in a heartbeat. Houses there cost a fortune, especially compared to Nebraska. I still have a bit of nausea this morning. Boobs still sore but don't know if that because I keep poking them to see if they are sore.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Anyone feeling cramping as in stretching type feels in womb? That's exactly how I'm feeling, I remember this feeling when was pregnant but been so long since I had a 'proper' cycle that I'm not sure if it happens or not, I don't remember this though? Been having it since yesterday but today more. 
No other symptoms to report today 

Oh Dobbie you know your getting you :bfp: when your saying this mth you could cope without! :lol: it's typical ! 

Girls that tested we are all still early so don't think your out just yet 

I love how you girls that work with children call them 'my children' it's adorable and so nice that you care for them 

I always worry with mine in school and nursery that they wouldn't be looked after how I would , but you girls restore faith


----------



## ms sunshine

That's what I had in my first pg like s trench or pinch feeling so is a good sign x


----------



## kksy9b

Good morning ladies! How is everyone feeling today?

I was tempted to test this morning but held off. Feeling pretty good so far today..no symptoms to report. My DS had a rough night sleeping and spent most of the night in bed with me. We are a bit sluggish today because of it but it's still been a fun morning playing. Hoping the weather holds for this afternoon so we can play in his new water table he got for his birthday!


----------



## Disneymom1129

My BFN this morning at 8 DPO. I'm going to wait for a missed period before I test again. With my daughter I tested the day AF was due and it was still a pretty light BFP so idk why I even bothered today. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1826_opt.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mac1979

I'm holding off on testing until tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha right this will end up being my month now that I'm not obsessing. I know, SO was talking about moving to Portland since we could literally afford a mansion up there. It's crazy. There's a plot of land, not even a house on it, selling for 1.2 million a couple miles from my parents' house. It's INSANE. I saw a single family home in a high crime area for 650k! Stupid California lol

Um idk I normally am super sensitive to hcg and I usually produce much more than this. I know every time can be different, but I have this gut feeling I'm out. 

Bright side! It's teacher appreciation week and I am swimming in delicious food today. ALTHOUGH one kid thought 400 praying mantis eggs was a clever present... x.x

I'll keep testing on my cheapies, but not buying anymore tests. Going to use the free tests I get at the hospital and have one done Monday if AF isn't here. If that's neg, I'll know I'm out


----------



## mac1979

Wow, $650k is slightly less than my dream I found on Zillow the other night, in one of the best school districts here in Omaha.

If it was a boy who brought you the eggs it probably was a clever gift in his eyes. What grade do you teach?


----------



## Oldermummy78

ms sunshine said:


> What sensitivity does everyone for hcg test think mines quite high 25 just looking at some cheapies online not sure which ones to get

The ic I got are 25 so quite strong also, think you have to be quite near :witch: for them to work?


----------



## kksy9b

Hope everyone is having a nice day! My DS and I have been having fun just playing at home. He is napping now and when he gets up we are going to break in his new water table!

Been feeling off and on nauceous for the last 2 hours and more tired than usual. Like I said earlier, DS had a bad night of sleep so that's contributing. I am SO tempted to test since I have one more FRER in the cabinet. It expires in June so I feel like I HAVE to use it this month since we will be extra careful until next year if it's a bust. Can't let those things go to waste lol

Does anyone have any fun weekend plans? We are going to a friends house for dinner tomorrow. Mothers day will just be spent at home..maybe go out to lunch or something.


----------



## SilasLove

10dpo and feeling crampy. 

Not sure if they are AF cramps yet or not, but I feel out for this cycle anyway.


----------



## Oldermummy78

7dpo and really wanting to test and find out it's frustrating 
No plans for is weekend except working for a few hours tomorrow


----------



## kksy9b

Took a test and was a BFN...I knew it would be as it was the 4th or 5th pee of the day after a 2 hour hold. I'm either 11 or 12 dpo....Was about to toss and then held up to the light and I swear I see a very VERY faint shadow. Could either be the beginning of a BFP (tested yesterday FMU and was very negative so would expect barely anything there if this was the case), an indent line or line eye. BFP is least likely TBH so I'm going with one of the other options. Tried to get a pic but doesn't work

Probably won't test over the weekend and will wait for Monday unless AF comes (due either Sun or Mon). Who knows though...pretty sure I have a digi floating around somewhere leftover from my DS testing spree...if it doesn't show Sunday I may bust it out lol


----------



## Disneymom1129

I've heard you can see the antibody stripe if you hold it up to the light, just fyi :flow:


----------



## mimomma86

9dpo with a 2nd temp dip yesterday and light cramps. It's making me nervous:-( I don't remember cramps like this with DS


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh try post the pic we can invert it for you? :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

Disneymom1129 said:


> I've heard you can see the antibody stripe if you hold it up to the light, just fyi :flow:

I figured than an indent/evap was a possibility. It came up within the time limit or I would write it off completely. :shrug:

This is honeatly the beat pic of it I can get. I'm leaning toward indent..it is so faint IRL I can't tell if there is any color. It's still so early. I tried inverting it and I didn't think you could see any better. Let me try to upload...


----------



## kksy9b

Hopefully this works..its always hit or miss for me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Disneymom1129

kksy9b said:


> Hopefully this works..its always hit or miss for me

I think I can see what you're talking about. More near the top though? How many DPO are you?


----------



## kksy9b

Yes at the top. IRL you can see the whole line faintly. 

I'm not completely sure on DPO-since we weren't trying this cycle I wasn't tracking. I think AF is due on Sunday or Monday which would put me at 11/12 DPO. My DS was a late implanter at 12 DPO with a BFP at 14. So I don't feel out with it being so faint. Also yesterday was completely negative so at most it is a 24 hour HCG buildup if bean implanted yesterday. We will see


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey everyone! Popping in late today. A coworker hosted happy hour at her place and we just started gabbing away. I cheated after all of my BFNs and had a weak mojito. I almost threw up after. So hopefully a good sign? But meh.

Nobody is out til af rears her ugly face!!!

KK, I think I see what you are talking about. I know lines that early can be hard to photograph, but I would really caution against holding frers up to the light. Honestly, the brand is going downhill. I've peed on honestly thousands of frers. You used to be able to hold them up to the light, count a line no matter how late it showed up, crack open the case and not get an evap, the stupid antibody strip/ running pink dye was barely noticeable... I'm really starting to hate the brand. Was that your last one though? I would think if you're not getting more for a few days if it's a true line it should darken up nicely. :) FXed. Getting excited to start seeing some BFPs here even if they aren't mine


----------



## Oldermummy78

Kksy I can see it but I. Can't it's one of them where you look to hard it's not there anymore , but there's something catching my eye when I look at it! Good luck hope it's your :bfp:

Dobby wow threw up after mohita! Got to be a :bfp: in the making there!! Good luck I await your later tests girls!

Well I'm out woke up this morning most of the cramping stretching feeling gone, and small blood come away so think this is :witch: rearing her ugly head 

But I'm good with that I started this whole process relaxed, ended up obsessed before I actually wanted to be, and I hadn't even had a proper cycle yet so this will be good to see if it's back to normal
Though originally wouldn't have been due on till 21 but with early ov expected to be earlier 
Good luck girls hope loads get your :bfp: 
:dust: to you all


----------



## DobbyForever

Joining you in the AF is on her way club. Huge temp drop today. I feel mildly hungover which is so bizarre. I am a lightweight, but not when I ate that much and had one drink with so little alcohol


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hmmm mines gone completely away again, I really don't know what to think, my Opks are getting slightly darker again bloody mirena my hormones must be all over the place! 

Your still in Hun though till she's here! I'm not to up on temp drops is that just before af I take it? Hangover feelings after a small drink...still snds promising to me

X


----------



## mac1979

Well I got really sick last night after dinner after feeling nauseous most of the afternoon. Did a dollar store test this morning an nothing. But I think if my temp drop 2 days ago was implantation then I may not have hcg built up enough to show up. All I have are cheapo tests and am saving my digital ones for later. I really hope this is my month...I'm so impatient.

Dobby, how many dpo are you? Your drop could be late implantation, it isn't below the coverline yet.


----------



## kksy9b

Mac- your chart is looking promising--Good luck!

Dobby- Like Mac said, you could have a late implanter. Fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow!

Oldermummy- I hope she stays away completely for you! 

AFM, feeling this morning like I'm out, not sure why- feel pretty confident that the line yesterday was an evap even though it showed up in the time limit. While I think I would prefer not to be, it is always disappointing. Talked with my hubby this morning. We are going to continue to revisit the idea of trying for a month in January and if we decide not to, then the latest would be July of next year. I know the time will go quickly, but it's been fun getting to obsess these last few days and will be kind of sad to not have that for another year. I'm a bit all over the board with my emotions with all of it lol. 

No nausea this morning but it's been primarily hitting me in the afternoon this last week. Have been having some abdominal twinges and cramping but I feel like those are more in my head. TMI- have had diarrhea last night and this morning. Maybe it's just a bug moving through? IDK. I'm out of tests so may get one tomorrow if AF doesn't show but definitely by Monday (when I think she is due).

Hope you all enjoy your weekend!


----------



## DobbyForever

OM hugs. I wish I had insight. I hope your hormones sort themselves out soon! The endless love-hate battle with our hormones. Somedays they are miracles and others they just suck.

Mac, that's definitely a good sign! It took me ... about 40 hours after a mild nausea moment after dinner/ about 12 after I threw up at the smell of dog food. And that pregnancy I had hcg out the wazoo. I was over 5k in the early 4 week, knew when I Oed that month, had an u/s... so I wouldn't stress. Definitely try to hold out and retest! FXed!!!!

I'm 11dpo. Idk. I feel AF incoming. Everything feels more pms than pregnant. I've accepted it's not my month. Almost to the point where I might be sad actually to see a BFP. I have high anxiety so once I make a plan that I am super excited about and it changes then it takes a day or two for me to accept the change. Haha which is so great with kids, right? Just hanging out at my coworker's new place really reminded me how much I want to have a house before my baby, and i'm arguing with my parents because they won't let us do any DIY projects on the house I am renting from them. Plus, I would have been due at the end of Jan. We really should have timed it better anyway so I can be due in the summer.

KK, keep us updated over the weekend/ Monday!


----------



## ms sunshine

hi guys! hope you have a temp rise tomorrow mac sounds promising! kksy9b it looks like a line at the top but not bottom , hope next ones a bit more stronger!! Well Dobby even if u have your nice house toddlers destroy it lol my living room was decorated last yr and my son has done me a nice picture in green crayon lol he was so proud. its supposed to be one of those washable ones but nope not come off. But sounds like if u didn't get ur bfp this month u can get the house u would love.... well im definitely out massive temp drop and full on af. im still getting weird twinges on my left which is odd and no af cramps. don't know what the twinges would be just trying not to be neurotic about it lol. but surely someones got to get a bfp out of us all so got my fingers xd for you guys x


----------



## Oldermummy78

ms sunshine said:


> hi guys! hope you have a temp rise tomorrow mac sounds promising! kksy9b it looks like a line at the top but not bottom , hope next ones a bit more stronger!! Well Dobby even if u have your nice house toddlers destroy it lol my living room was decorated last yr and my son has done me a nice picture in green crayon lol he was so proud. its supposed to be one of those washable ones but nope not come off. But sounds like if u didn't get ur bfp this month u can get the house u would love.... well im definitely out massive temp drop and full on af. im still getting weird twinges on my left which is odd and no af cramps. don't know what the twinges would be just trying not to be neurotic about it lol. but surely someones got to get a bfp out of us all so got my fingers xd for you guys x

Ooop! Little monkey :lol: my son drew some lovely pictures all over our hall i hadn't realised for a while because i just kind of walked in and straight past with the shopping or kids or whatever, then i caught him doing it and turned the light on and low and behold all over the lower half of our walls were now covered in biro beautiful circles of all sizes! :haha:
Fxd for the :bf: for someone x


----------



## Smille24

ms sunshine said:


> hi guys! hope you have a temp rise tomorrow mac sounds promising! kksy9b it looks like a line at the top but not bottom , hope next ones a bit more stronger!! Well Dobby even if u have your nice house toddlers destroy it lol my living room was decorated last yr and my son has done me a nice picture in green crayon lol he was so proud. its supposed to be one of those washable ones but nope not come off. But sounds like if u didn't get ur bfp this month u can get the house u would love.... well im definitely out massive temp drop and full on af. im still getting weird twinges on my left which is odd and no af cramps. don't know what the twinges would be just trying not to be neurotic about it lol. but surely someones got to get a bfp out of us all so got my fingers xd for you guys x

I loathe the "washable" markers...they are more like permanent markers lol. My DD decided to draw all over our TV once when she was 2 or 3. My DH almost had a heart attack but luckily it was dry erase. I hope after stays away.


----------



## Wandering

Hey guys, I posted this on my journal but didnt get much response so will post it here too. I took this at 9dpo and I think I can see something? but honestly not 100% sure, I keeping seeing it then not! FX'd for all of us!
 



Attached Files:







pt.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh no my hubby would go mental if our son drew on the TV :haha: thank goodness it came off!! 

Hey wandering I can see something v faint yes! What tests are they? I have posted a number of times and got no reply and...it's heartbreakingly awkward lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Wandering, I think I see something as well even on my cell phone

Lol yeah I taught Kinder, 1st, 2nd, and 5th so kid mess is nbd. Plus, I have an 8 month old rottweiler Australian shepherd mix who is so destructive. I'm just a planner so if the plan is have a baby, I get sad when I don't get pregnant or lose it or things change. If the plan is to buy a house and I get pregnant, I'll be sad. Just temporarily but extremely. Like SO'S tires were done an hour early today and it just killed my day


----------



## Smille24

Oldermummy78 said:


> Oh no my hubby would go mental if our son drew on the TV :haha: thank goodness it came off!!

He went a little crazy until he realized it wasn't a sharpie lol. Men and their tvs lol.


----------



## kksy9b

Wandering- I can definitely see the start of something! FX it is the start of your BFP!


----------



## mac1979

Got sick again tonight, going to test again in the morning as I drank a lot of water today. We went to the zoo and did a lot of walking, then we had an early Mother's Day dinner as we are supposed to have storms all day tomorrow. My son and dog will be inside all day with little chance to go outside to blow off steam, not fun. :nope:


----------



## mac1979

My son at the zoo today, I have to show the cuteness to everybody.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150509_025.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kksy9b

Mac- he so sweet! Sounds like you had a nice day- also sounds promising with being sick (isn't it crazy how when you want to be preggo you welcome things like this lol). Good luck for the morning!

AFM, felt nauceous on and off this afternoon but not as intensely as previous days (makes me think a bug this past week?). Got pretty emotional tonight, which has been common since my cycles regulated pp the night before AF starts. So preparing myself to see the witch in the morning. Oh well...I think it is for the best so mentally preparing myself. Hubby is giving me a relaxing day tomorrow for mothers day so will give me some wallow time lol. I know its not over until she shows, but emotionally easier to expect AF to show. 

Wishing everyone continued good luck!


----------



## Wandering

Yay! I'm not getting my hopes up as I have zero symptoms and I know IC's can be a bit dodgy. I'll re-test later today! 

Adorable Mac! I hate those days where you're stuck inside with a hyper toddler haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, too cute!!!

Happy Mother's Day to all the super amazing moms in thus thread!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Happy Mother's Day everyone! I hope that you all get the very best gift this year with your BFPs!

No AF yet for me! Will test tomorrow morning if still not here...


----------



## Oldermummy78

Happy Mother's Day lady's that have it today :hugs:

Gorgeous picture of little one Mac 

Hope your all having a nice relaxing Sunday 
Xx


----------



## kksy9b

DH wanted me to test today so took a CB Digital with SMU after a little under 2 hour hold. Came up not pregnant. I've heard some are not as sensitive but definitely feel out now. 

Any other testers for today??


----------



## Oldermummy78

Kksy how many dpo are you honey?
Cbd from what I seen here aren't that good at picking up early pregnancy
Best with a frer or 10miu test

Good luck keep us updated :dust:


----------



## kksy9b

AF should be due today or tomorrow. I'm getting some time to myself today as a mother's day gift from hubby. If she doesn't show I'll probably run out and grab a more sensitive (and not about to expire like all of mine have been!)test for tomorrow. I'm usually not a POAS addict but this time I just want to pee on everything lol.

Wandering- have you tested again yet?!


----------



## ms sunshine

well I don't know what to think. I had a 1 day af, not even that heavy, normally its like 6 days first 2 really heavy. h I realised today ive really messed up... from when I started charting didn't realise straight away I was using my sons oral thermometer not my bbt one. so on the day of my temp dip I had actually swopped to the proper bbt one. I just tried them and they give really different results. I probably am out but its just weird I have had one day of af. feel bad as had a few glasses of wine last night. got no hcgs. is it possible to have 1 af day and still be pg? im going to have to use both thermometers in the morning and see whats going on. I would have thought the thermometers would be nearly the same bbt has an extra number I know but it was a degree different


----------



## Oldermummy78

Good luck Dobby :bfp:

Good luck wandering :bfp:

Good luck kksy :bfp:

Good luck girls that I missed hope you get your :bfp: v soon

Ms if it's unusual for you maybe it was a breakthrough bleed and you are in fact still in for the chance of a :bfp: 

Oh I need to see tests girls :wacko:

I have taken more opk and they are getting slowly darker again after being extremely light! I have had to go out and get another pack today because I am so confused , the cm isnt following suit but I don't suppose it always will? :wacko:
Wish I had opk from the second my mirena was out now


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah that extra hundredth of a degree def shows up on charting. FXed for you all!

SO got breakfast lol. But he did go to a dinner last night with my parents and their friends so i didn't mind spoiling him today. He's been especially good since i snapped at him the other day.

As for me, i feel neutral. I don't feel pg, but i don't feel af yet. My temp is unreliable today, but it did drop below my cover. So i should start spotting today or tomorrow.

And digis are far less sensitive. I like fr gold digitals. I got a pregnant result with a blood test of 7 just hours before. Poas website has it listed as been pretty accurate between 7-10hcg


----------



## Disneymom1129

kksy9b said:


> DH wanted me to test today so took a CB Digital with SMU after a little under 2 hour hold. Came up not pregnant. I've heard some are not as sensitive but definitely feel out now.
> 
> Any other testers for today??

I tested today and BFN. Obviously a little disappointing but trying not to get discouraged since it isn't over until AF shows up. She's due by Thurs. 

Happy Mothers Day everyone!! Whether you've got kids or fur babies as long as you're a motherly figure today is your day :flower:


----------



## mac1979

Happy Mommy's Day to those with human babies and furry babies.

Forgot to temp today, took a test this morning, BFN. Now having AF type cramps and a little ewcm-like discharge, not quite as stretchy, but close. It was to the point I felt like I started AF at Wal Mart. Think I'm out this month.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Happy Mother's Day lady's xx

Mac I had cm not as much but stretchy and little cloudier tonight 
I'm sure if your feeling 'wet' too that's a good sign? 

Here's hoping we start seeing these lovely double lines tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey ladies! Stay positive!

As for me, got my AF cramps and sure enough went to the potty and there she was. It's been 3 days coming, so even though she's here a day early and I really thought it could be our month... I know there's a greater plan for my life and one day it will include gorgeous kids of my own. SO is taking extra special good care of me today and I have two adorable fur babies so I'll just be happy for now.


----------



## mac1979

I'm going to give it a few days before I test again. Maybe I will Wednesday. Seeing negatives gets down and I'm feeling a bit emo anyway. I really think AF will be showing up soon, have had cramps and a headache almost all day.


----------



## DarlingMae

AF isn't due until Friday, but I still think I'm out. I've been having pms symptoms all day. Crying, anger, not so much cramps, but that *feeling* in my uterus. This has been such a crazy cycle. I've never just wanted to start my AF so bad to get the disappointment over with already. :sad2:

Happy to see that a few of you are having better luck though!
:dust:


----------



## moonstar_004

started AF spotting cd 25 & 26(12 & 13dpo). I'm out.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: to those that had AF show. I hope that the next cycle (or whenever you are hoping for) will bring you your BFP!

Hopefully in the next few days we will see a couple :bfp: show up!

AFM,no AF and no typical AF symptoms! I think she is due tomorrow so will test in AM if not here. If that test is a negative then I will call myself completely out this cycle. Was a bit nauseous again this afternoon so who knows :shrug:


----------



## KBurke14

hey loves! I've been MIA these last few days -_- ... buttttt I am happy to report that this past Friday the hubby and I got a :bfp: omggg we have been :cloud9: all weekend... the shirt I ordered didn't make it on time but I did manage to find a pack of bibs that said "Grandma loves me" and gave it as a gift to my mom. She was sooooo excited she cried. I am praying for a H&H pregnancy, as well good news all week from you wonderful women. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay!!!! KB that is so exciting!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!


----------



## moonstar_004

Congratulations KBurke!!!


----------



## mac1979

Congrats KBurke!!


----------



## KBurke14

thank you Dobby! :)


----------



## KBurke14

thank you guys Mac, Moonstar & Kksy :)


----------



## Smille24

Congrats kburke! H&H 9 months.


----------



## moonstar_004

fx to all who will be testing in the next few days! :)

as for me, i'm still bummed, but at least i know i still have my regular cycles and we get to try again. :) we will be seeing a doctor after af, just to probably help us out and check if everything's in order.


----------



## DarlingMae

KBurke14 said:


> hey loves! I've been MIA these last few days -_- ... buttttt I am happy to report that this past Friday the hubby and I got a :bfp: omggg we have been :cloud9: all weekend... the shirt I ordered didn't make it on time but I did manage to find a pack of bibs that said "Grandma loves me" and gave it as a gift to my mom. She was sooooo excited she cried. I am praying for a H&H pregnancy, as well good news all week from you wonderful women. :)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congratulations Kburke! Happy and healthy 9mths :wohoo: I almost shed a tear at the giving grandma bibs bit to her that's so lovely and on time for Mother's Day too :hugs:

There has to be another 1 at least surely :shrug:

Dobby you get your house ! :happydance:

Sorry girls that the wicked :witch: showed already but onward and upward don't let that b*tch get you down!

Today I feel nada!

I don't know if I'm due on soon or next week so will keep taking the opk for now and leave testing till Friday as that's the earliest it would show up of its the later one

I don't 'feel' pregnant though whatsoever 

Good luck to those still in the running for a :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## ms sunshine

Aww kburke congratulations so happy for you x


----------



## ms sunshine

Mac are you testing again soon? U had so many signs I was sure you were pg. Weird about the opks o mummy. Tbh I used an opk this morning as I have no hcg but it was quite dark I k ow it doesn't mean too much but I never have a dark line after af and I def have stopped af after 1 day. I still have twinge on left hand side and unsettled stomach. Going to buy hcg later just to rule it out as I bought red clover tablets and u can't take them pg. Probably just my body being weird after o being so late so not expecting much but never had a 1 day period in my life.


----------



## kksy9b

Tested :bfn: this morning. AF should start today so I'm going to count myself out. If she doesn't show up then I will chalk it up to a wonky cycle while I'm still BF'ing. I wish the rest of you ladies the very best of luck!


----------



## mac1979

Temp dropped to near my coverline today. DS had a rough night last night, so I had to spend most of his night on his floor so he would sleep. He has a hardwood floor, so there wasn't any cushion. I at least keep a pillow in there now. I expect AF today or tomorrow.


----------



## ms sunshine

aw mac hope your son feels better.

I gota bfn im relieved to be honest as I drank a lot the other night and I would be panicing up to the first scan. don't understand the pos opk this morning but maybe im just hormonal lol good luck to the rest of you and to the ones who are out lets hope next month is our bfp x


----------



## Oldermummy78

Your still in the game girls in my eyes!

No af so there's still a good chance!

Hmm wonder what the opk s are about!?

Took 3 so far today and each got darker, I had a sharp pain an hour ago in my right side ( I'm presuming as if ov) and took the 3rd opk wothin 10 mins and it was almost as dark as the last 1? I thouht would be at its peak :shrug:


----------



## kksy9b

:witch: showed up so officially out. The line from the other day must have been an evap. I was a little disappointed but more okay with it than I thought. Next year is much better timing for us so the wait continues. I really really hope that the ladies still in this month get their :bfp: in the next couple days!!


----------



## Wandering

AF showed up this morning boooo :growlmad: On to the next month!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww sorry ladies! We had so many promising symptoms. The love-hate of symptom spotting. AF definitely reared her fat head in full force today after some light bleeding yesterday. I'm convinced I had a cp though. TMI, my blood is bright red, stringy, and I have passed a LOT of clots. Very weird bleeding for my usual AF and reminds me a lot of the bleeding I had (not just the flow and consistency, but a milder version of the pain) from my mc back in Jan. Oh wells. I get my house! Well, now I have to wait for the market to be more buyer friendly. So is more bummed out than I am. Hard to be sad when you have a class full of cuties and a host of fur babies and insect babies to tend to.


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw can't believe u guys are out as well. Don't know what it is about opks either I did another and it's not as dark but the first was like positive. I might do another in the morning. Although af was one day I had a few days of spotting so surely couldn't have o again that's not until nearly end of may my cycle is 32 ish days. I keep getting a stab on the side.hope it wasn't o as not even tried don't want to be out already for the next cycle. Would be yucky while I'm spotting lol


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hey girls so sorry so many af showed up today :nope:
:hugs:
I am not 9/10dpo

I am officially ov today or soon! :wacko:

Body played tricks on my but thank goodness I started testing with Opks when I did as now I have my first ever positive opk and all the symptoms to go with ! 

I had :sex: last night should i wait till tomorrow night or go both? What would you girls do?


----------



## Smille24

DobbyForever said:


> Awww sorry ladies! We had so many promising symptoms. The love-hate of symptom spotting. AF definitely reared her fat head in full force today after some light bleeding yesterday. I'm convinced I had a cp though. TMI, my blood is bright red, stringy, and I have passed a LOT of clots. Very weird bleeding for my usual AF and reminds me a lot of the bleeding I had (not just the flow and consistency, but a milder version of the pain) from my mc back in Jan. Oh wells. I get my house! Well, now I have to wait for the market to be more buyer friendly. So is more bummed out than I am. Hard to be sad when you have a class full of cuties and a host of fur babies and insect babies to tend to.

I'm glad you're OK with it. Buying a house b4 baby is a wise decision but I'm sure either way you would've been ok with it. GL in your home search!


----------



## moonstar_004

Oldermummy78, we personally dtd everyday for 3 days when I had a smiley on my opk. but most recommend every other day though. i'm guessing if SO could handle, go everyday! :D


----------



## moonstar_004

moonstar_004 said:


> started AF spotting cd 25 & 26(12 & 13dpo). I'm out.

14dpo today and had a bit of bright red bleed this morning when i peed and on tp. put on a pad and thought this is already af in full force, 27 cycle days compared to last time's 32. 

was expecting bad cramps too as this always, always go with my period. nothing has happened yet, and not a single drop of blood on my pad. there's brown discharge on tp though.

:witch: is teasing me!

EDIT: so i didn't realize that what i had was pink bleeding, and not bright red. i had to google images of pink bleeding(not a pleasant sight i tell ya). still no full blown af for me. but i did have pink bleeding on tp twice today though.


----------



## mac1979

Temp drop below coverline today. Just want AF to stay away until after Zumba this morning. Anybody want to stick together through this cycle for a support group type thing?


----------



## Smille24

Af was due today but my temp stayed elevated. Bfn this morning so I'm out.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: to everyone that AF has gotten this cycle. I wish you the best for next cycle! And congrats again to the :bfp: that KB got!


----------



## Oldermummy78

DobbyForever said:


> Awww sorry ladies! We had so many promising symptoms. The love-hate of symptom spotting. AF definitely reared her fat head in full force today after some light bleeding yesterday. I'm convinced I had a cp though. TMI, my blood is bright red, stringy, and I have passed a LOT of clots. Very weird bleeding for my usual AF and reminds me a lot of the bleeding I had (not just the flow and consistency, but a milder version of the pain) from my mc back in Jan. Oh wells. I get my house! Well, now I have to wait for the market to be more buyer friendly. So is more bummed out than I am. Hard to be sad when you have a class full of cuties and a host of fur babies and insect babies to tend to.



There was so many positive sounding symptoms even I was getting them by the tonne and I hadn't even ovulated!! So strange :confused:

That deffinatly doesn't sound right Dobby maybe get checked out make sure it wasn't a mc in case any things stuck


----------



## Oldermummy78

moonstar_004 said:


> moonstar_004 said:
> 
> 
> started AF spotting cd 25 & 26(12 & 13dpo). I'm out.
> 
> 14dpo today and had a bit of bright red bleed this morning when i peed and on tp. put on a pad and thought this is already af in full force, 27 cycle days compared to last time's 32.
> 
> was expecting bad cramps too as this always, always go with my period. nothing has happened yet, and not a single drop of blood on my pad. there's brown discharge on tp though.
> 
> :witch: is teasing me!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: so i didn't realize that what i had was pink bleeding, and not bright red. i had to google images of pink bleeding(not a pleasant sight i tell ya). still no full blown af for me. but i did have pink bleeding on tp twice today though.Click to expand...


Sounds good news maybe our threads 2nd :bfp: time! 
Keep us posted hope this is it for you


----------



## Disneymom1129

AF is due tomorrow for me. I tested yesterday and BFN. Not testing today and not until she's late which I'm to the point where I am expecting her because I am not having any symptoms of pg. Countdowntopregnancy.com is saying AF is due Thurs so I may even give it til Friday before I test again (IF the :witch: stays away!)

Sorry to those she got, and congrats to the BFPs :)


----------



## Oldermummy78

mac1979 said:


> Temp drop below coverline today. Just want AF to stay away until after Zumba this morning. Anybody want to stick together through this cycle for a support group type thing?

Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## mac1979

AF came during Zumba...fortunately I was prepared. Stupid period.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sorry to see the wicked :witch: got you too Mac


----------



## Smille24

mac1979 said:


> AF came during Zumba...fortunately I was prepared. Stupid period.

Oh that stinks.


----------



## SilasLove

Alright ... I am 14dpo today, or possibly 12dpo. I tested yesterday and was a stark white BFN with fmu. Today is my birthday, so I refused to test and I only have digi's anyway. I had some spotting on CD31 which would have been either 11dpo/9dpo. ( 2nd possible DPO going off when I FOR SURE ovulated last cycle - didn't do any OPK's or temping so only going off average ovulation day for this cycle) ... 

I am not holding out much hope for a BFP, as just 2 cycles ago I was 5 days late before AF showed up. But, started getting tender BBs yesterday, and they are a bit worse today. My one and only symptom this cycle really so far - and it could just be signalling that AF is coming. But, this is where I stand today. If AF doesn't come - or any cramps that signal AF - I will test tomorrow with fmu, but I only have digi's so I am not sure if I would even get a positive or not if I am only 13dpo ... who knows. (The joys of ttc!)


----------



## moonstar_004

@Silas tested with fmu at 15dpo today too, stark white. Not even a hint. Still no AF. But my longest LP is 32 days. Today is just 29th. My shortest is 27(which happens more often), so I figured I'd test.


----------



## SilasLove

Ah, crappy AF.

I have an average 33 day cycle - sometimes longer/shorter. I keep track with an app, but its touch and go. They aren't regular. I used to be able to say that I will get AF between the 20-25 each month. But, after Mirena they have been crazy. I was starting around the 20th, but I have already moved up in to the teens of the month to expect AF. Don't I miss those predictable cycles!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sending :dust: to you girls 
who is left to test then ? I'm back to 1dpo ugh 
But at least I know for deffinate where I am now


----------



## Smille24

Af is 1 day late but I'm holding off to see my temp tomorrow b4 I waste another test.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh smillie! I don't know how your managing but be better to test tomorrow with fmu for sure!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Smille24

Oldermummy78 said:


> Oh smillie! I don't know how your managing but be better to test tomorrow with fmu for sure!
> 
> Good luck :dust:

I've had cramping on the right side for 2 days but yesterday my test was negative. I'm almost certain I didn't O later but I'm afraid I did. If that's the case the only other dip was 5 days after O and I know it's possible but unlikely sperm lived that long. I didn't have any fertile cm around that time so I'm confused. I'm either 16dpo or 11dpo.


----------



## Oldermummy78

If it's a negative tomorrow take it as you ov later and wait a few days 

Fxd for you x


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey! Sorry, work has been CRAZY! Dumb end of the year assessments haha. Except it makes me feel like I did actually teach something to watch their scores go up. :)

OM, I had that, too! I hated it!!! But at least you're still in this cycle even if it's a long one. FXed! I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow since my MS hooding ceremony is on Friday and I didn't want to wait until Monday. Dunno how much good that appointment will do me, but my bleeding is almost done.

Sorry whoever got the witch in zumba, but love that you do it! Looks like tons of fun!

To those of you still hanging in there, keep on hanging!

Semi related b* fest: SO and I parted ways for Mother's Day. Evidently, his mom sold all his baby stuff without talking to him about it! She said she accepts the older brother's decision to not have kids, and our decision to not have kids because she thinks SO isn't emotionally ready because of his recent diagnosis. But in truth she is just pissed I put in an IUD and (in a polite way) basically told her it's our decision. So she sold everything! Crib, his toys, his clothes, and didn't even ask if he wanted it! He was so hurt, but he didn't say anything. I'm not allowed to say anything. But s*** like that would never fly in my family. I probably wouldn't have used it anyway because I was a princess (only girl for two generations so I don't understand hand-me-downs). But still. I thought that was a b move.


----------



## SilasLove

Well ladies, I took a digi this morning and it was negative. AF still hasn't made her appearance yet, but at this point I expect her too. I will only test if AF doesn't show by ... maybe Sunday/Monday or later. I can't be sure yet. I only have 1 test left and it is a digi so I'm going to hold on to it for now. 

I did get dizzy on two separate occasions today, which was weird. My bbs are still tender - but once again could just signal the start of AF.


----------



## Smille24

DobbyForever said:


> Hey! Sorry, work has been CRAZY! Dumb end of the year assessments haha. Except it makes me feel like I did actually teach something to watch their scores go up. :)
> 
> OM, I had that, too! I hated it!!! But at least you're still in this cycle even if it's a long one. FXed! I have an appointment with my doctor tomorrow since my MS hooding ceremony is on Friday and I didn't want to wait until Monday. Dunno how much good that appointment will do me, but my bleeding is almost done.
> 
> Sorry whoever got the witch in zumba, but love that you do it! Looks like tons of fun!
> 
> To those of you still hanging in there, keep on hanging!
> 
> Semi related b* fest: SO and I parted ways for Mother's Day. Evidently, his mom sold all his baby stuff without talking to him about it! She said she accepts the older brother's decision to not have kids, and our decision to not have kids because she thinks SO isn't emotionally ready because of his recent diagnosis. But in truth she is just pissed I put in an IUD and (in a polite way) basically told her it's our decision. So she sold everything! Crib, his toys, his clothes, and didn't even ask if he wanted it! He was so hurt, but he didn't say anything. I'm not allowed to say anything. But s*** like that would never fly in my family. I probably wouldn't have used it anyway because I was a princess (only girl for two generations so I don't understand hand-me-downs). But still. I thought that was a b move.

That would p*$$ me off too. She could've talk to him about it. I swear people do things out of spite. What you choose to do with your body is your choice. If having a child is what you want, do it. If you want to prevent bc it's not the right time, you don't need her approval. My mil is always making comments about us not having a baby yet, but she doesn't know we're ttc. I tell her it's none of her business. My mom gave away all of my kid items such as books and barbies which I had totes upon totes of. I was upset. My DD could be playing with them and it was sentimental.


----------



## moonstar_004

af got me late yesterday. on to the next cycle!


----------



## newstage

AF came to visit last night! Back on CD1!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Dobby! No way that's awful!!! I am suprised he hasn't said anything to her what a complete b***
I ditto what the other lady said, completely up to you what you say and do with your timing for children, think it's fab your going to get settled into a lovely home will most likely come naturally if you take your iud out when your moving in it can happen anytime while you keep busy. Are you sure you want iud messing up your cycles though? 
Silas ands promising I take dizzy as a sign I felt like I was wearing glasses that were slightly off focus , like when you looked down it was like the ground was slightly higher than it is!? Went for an eye test and everything :dohh: 
Then found out I was pregnant about a week or so later, but when your on bc it's the last thing on your mind !

Sorry lady's who wicked :witch: attacked new cycle though new things to try hey girls..

Back to 2dpo and everything's in sinc with the right timing now, so this is good and yes dobbie it's seeking a very long cycle , but kind of like two try's in one as I see it lol even though the first try wasn't real (not that i knew at the time) just glad my body is appearing to do what it's supposed to be doing so far 

Trying temping i only ordered my bbt thermometer Tuesday and it was here Wednesday! :happydance: So swapped the digi (checked and it's .1 out so just altered previous temps , anyone else temping?


----------



## Smille24

Af showed very early this morning. I guess my temp is still high from my cold.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Gosh I feel like I have to wait forever for mine now :lol: 
Sorry smillie the wicked :witch: got you


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: to the ladies that AF showed up for. FX for your next cycle!


----------



## mac1979

I don't temp the first few days of my cycle, I bleed heavily and use the restroom right after I wake so I don't stain the sheets. I will start back in a couple days though.


----------



## SilasLove

Well, AF is still a no-show so going to test tomorrow morning. I go back to work on Saturday from vacation and decided I would much rather deal with a :bfn: as home then at work when I will already be miserable there.

I keep thinking I have cramps but then I just pass gas :blush: but I am trying to stay on the fence so that I am not just really disappointed when I get a :bfn:, you know? Need to prepare myself. 

Sorry to those the :witch: got :hugs: 
Wishing everyone the best going forward.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Good luck silas keep us updated :thumbup:

It's hard when we symtom spot and try to tell ourselves we are prepared for a bfn but i am dreading seeing it for real 

Need to keep positive lady's and optimistic that it will happen when it's meant to 

I think I'm relaxing but actually it's on my mind loads :shock: i woke up every 2 hours First night as I was so conscious to temp the following morning :wacko:


----------



## SilasLove

I think a lot about it too, but my dreams are crazy! 

The other night I dreamed we had a baby girl .. she was crawling around everywhere and the kids were playing with her. A very nice dream, and I had it all night long.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww, yeah. Every BFN sucks. Even the ones you take just for your records. Ugh.

As for me, I was watching my praying mantis nymphs hatch the other day and I decided... f*** everything. I want the house and the baby. And I just really don't want that copper monstrosity back in my uterus so we aren't "trying" but we aren't using anything so he's to hoping a relaxed approach works.


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck Dobby! Relaxed will do well, I think.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck Dobby! I hope doing more of a NTNP approach will bring you your BFP :flower:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh that's the best news Dobby so pleased for you that you chose that

I won't ever have an iud again 

I was certain no more baby's in our house I was going on happily merrily on our way dh has wanted a baby since our last was under a year old :lol:
But we found out his dad is terminal hasn't long left and it just changed my perspective slightly, and made me realise before its to late i want more , and to show my father in law give him something to look forward to,plus got me thinking in the future if (God forbid) ((touches wood)) my ds was to ever get sick then he would have a full sibling that may be able to help 

Sorry bleak I know just got me thinking when we found out, we haven't known too long makes you look at the world with different eyes.


----------



## Smille24

I am anti IUD after having one. I'm glad you made the decision to let things happen.


----------



## mac1979

I'm never getting an IUD again. I hated that thing. It's good that you are letting things happen as they may, you deserve to have everything you want. 

Oldermummy, I have the same reasoning for having a #2, if/when something happens to DH and I, we want him to have somebody to lean on.


----------



## Emiloo

AF came for me yesterday... so much for my "good feelings" for that cycle!! Onto June!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

mac1979 said:


> I'm never getting an IUD again. I hated that thing. It's good that you are letting things happen as they may, you deserve to have everything you want.
> 
> Oldermummy, I have the same reasoning for having a #2, if/when something happens to DH and I, we want him to have somebody to lean on.

I was an only child it's the worst ever 
I was determined to have at least 2 children they need to grow up with people there own age o was around adults all the time not ideal really


----------



## Oldermummy78

Emiloo said:


> AF came for me yesterday... so much for my "good feelings" for that cycle!! Onto June!!

Sorry emiloo she got you!

The best thing about wicked :witch: is it's the start of a fresh new cycle 

Good luck this cycle hon


----------



## Oldermummy78

How are you girls today? I'm 6dpo today 
No symptoms


----------



## mac1979

I finally stopped bleeding yesterday. I decides to take evening primrose oil this cycle, I got pregnant with X the first time I took it, so decided to try my luck with it again.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Good luck Mac :thumbup: best to stick with what has worked for you before :happydance:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Had cm with a tiny pin prick of pink in it fxd it's implantation 6dpo today!


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! I'm still waiting for AF (6 days late). Having lots of pregnancy symptoms, but tests are negative. Could have ovulated later than I thought but only time will tell. :shrug: 

Ooh I hope this is implantation oldermummy!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Silas thanks honey me too :happydance:
No symptoms today no sore boobs no twinges :shrug: was excited to see the tiniest pink spot last night and now nothing whatsoever :confused:

Hoping you get your :bfp: silas there's no other way you could be so late!!

Did you have to wait for your :bfp: with your other 2?

:dust:


----------



## SilasLove

No I didn't ...got them fairly early but missed my period both times (wasn't TTC with either). I got a faint line on a frer today but doesn't seem to have a lot of color. :( idk. I haven't tried a digi - too nervous.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Maybe implanted later ? 

Oh silas!! Post it please for the poas goers amongst us!!

:happydance: hoping this is the start of your :bfp:


----------



## SilasLove

Here you go :flower: 
I'm always up for extra eyes on these tests :haha: 
This is the same test.
 



Attached Files:







20150519_053541.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 18









20150519_053604.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Oldermummy78

Is there a shadow of a line on the upright pic?


----------



## SilasLove

I see lines on both, and its really faint but has some pink to it ...

I took this one today after 5 hr hold ... its not making me feel any better.
 



Attached Files:







SAM_602144.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sure I see something try one with fmu over next 2 days or hold till Friday of possible 
Good luck :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Of course I have to test tomorrow FMU :haha:


----------



## Oldermummy78

I would be the same ! Good luck hope you get that lovely :bfp:


----------



## mac1979

Silas, did you test again? Right now I'm just waiting to ovulate.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey! Didn't realize this thread was still alive. Sorry!!! Silas, pretty sure I see the line. When are you retesting? FXed.

SO and I haven't had time to BD so we have been all over each other since Thursday. Literally, BDed 10x since Thursday night. He's upped his workout and eating so he's full of testerone. He actually started running out of semen haha. Too bad it's on the earlier end of my fertile period. We might BD tomorrow, but we're hanging out with fam on Monday.


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, DH and I were like that pre-baby. Now, I'm trying to get us back to at least 3 days a week. We are converting Raptor to a big boy bed (taking the rails off the crib) tomorrow, so tonight may be the last chance to BD without the fear of little eyes appearing next to the bed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Noooo don't say that!!! I'm hoping it actually ups his drive. He's into unconventional things. So dtd with a sleeping (or awake) kiddo in the other room would turn him on. Like if we order delivery he will intentionally start dtd in the living room when it's around delivery time. He likes to make them wait then have me open the door all sweaty and with BD hair. Sorry tmi haha. Not excited to see all this go out the door when I'm too preggo or a crying baby can't wait. I know people say if you like your sex life too much to hold off on kids, but I'm not going to ever stop loving it.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Lol Mac little eyes next to the bed

Yes we are like that...my 9 yr old used to sleep walk oh was barely pimping for fear someone may pop in and I wanted to listen to footsteps :haha: 

Oh the things we do

Good luck this cycle dobby :dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I know I have walked in on my parents at 4. Didn't know what was happening haha. Good times. My stepdad locks their bedroom, but I have woken up with nightmares and gone to knock on their door and could totally hear their porn. His actually. My mom isn't into porn haha

Thanks. My temp was 97.98 this morning, but I haven't temped since thursday so :shrug: I actually wonder if I Oed yesterday because looking back through my cycles I have had a number of 22-25 day cycles.

Also, confused. If my period starts 13dpo, is my lp 12 days or 13 days? Some sites say 13 and FF says 12


----------



## mac1979

FF may call the day before your period as the last day of your lp vs the day your period starts. I had a masve temp dip today, so I either O'd or I was just cold. Tomorrow will tell.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Dobby i would say 12 days the first day of af is usually day 1 again?

Mac get to :sex: already girl! :lol:

I'm quite gutted I can't join prob for next 6weeks now :sad:

Dh goes away on his course on Friday for 6 weeks ugh!

Hoping some more :bfp: to be seen when I get chance to come back in with you


----------



## DobbyForever

Bummer! Is it for work? :(


----------



## mac1979

We BD'd on Wednesday night, Friday night and last night. Will give DH the night off and then we will BD tomorrow night, depending what my temp is tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

BD anyway! I'm a bad influence. 

SO literally had a bruise on his little friend this morning and strained his bicep. Not that it stopped us today haha. Thankfully, we're splitting ways again for memorial day and then work is a ball of stress for him so he can rest until next weekend. Maybe haha. But whether or Oed yesterday or end up Oing tomorrow or Tuesday, I think DTD literally 15x from CD 11-CD 14 has us covered. Any sperm that was in him is in me. I just worry because we hit all the right days last cycle and that didn't get us anywhere.


----------



## SilasLove

The :witch: finally showed for me so CD2 now. One last month of TTC and then going to NTNP (probably....)


----------



## ms sunshine

Hey guys didn't realise this thread was still going has there been any other bfps? I'm back again about 4 or 5 dpo. I dunno if it's too early for signs but felt sick last two days even a bit car sick yesterday. 

dobby well if your 15 times doesn't work then I have no chance. Lol me and dh used to be like that but as soon as my son started to teeth sleep deprivation took over


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha, right? Ugh. I had a scary dream last night. It was weird. I fell asleep with SO, woke up and just knew I was pregnant, but when I rolled over to tell him he was totally different. He looked different (incredibly unattractive) and he was a total ass. I think I'm just scared of how the baby is going to change things. I've waited my whole life to have a baby. I feel like I had a cold feet moment. =/


----------



## ms sunshine

Lol yeah I got cold feet thinking of having my second. My son is going through terrible twos and that with a new born just sounds scary but I know it will be worth it. Either that or my husband will find me rocking in the corner one day lol


----------



## Oldermummy78

Dobby he is away for 6 weeks :-( 

I'm desperately talking him round though he needs to be here when I ov

Still awaiting confirmation of af after the spot of pink earlier today when wiped! :grr: stop [email protected]@@@ng with me already :witch:

Good luck this cycle girls


----------



## ms sunshine

well i dont know whats going on with me. my temps show that i o'd 6 days ago but got another positive opk and a neg hpt. im off to the docs anyway later so im going to ask her why im getting pos opks right through my cycle so bit worried it cant be normal. and i have mega cramps today like o cramps so im just confused. if im late o-ing then i have no chance as dh has flu and well unless he just lays there while i have my way it aint happening, and i guess that wouldnt be romantic lol. my temps are higher than normal just hope i have o'd. i read constant opks is a sign of pcos but surely they would have seen i had that when i had my scans in first pregnancy - i had a few emergency scans and they checked my ovaries. really stressed. i think i stress myself out more asking dr google and theres probably nothing wrong.

is he far away mummy78 hope hes able to come back in time


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol about having your way with sick hubs. Hope he feels better and I trust temps over opks. I hate them.

I'm pretty sure I had a slightly early O on Sat (CD 13 instead of 15) because Sun and Mom were 97.8 and today was 98.3 which was the same pattern as last month. Pre O is more like 97.4 then post O was two days of 97.8 then up to over 98


----------



## SilasLove

My period is being bipolar right now, so if that is any indication of how this cycle is going to go. :nope:


----------



## mac1979

I think I O'd sometime today, I am so drained. I actually fell asleep while watching post dinner cartoons. I always run out of energy when I O, anybody else have that happen to them.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well feeling optimistic today my temp has gone super high. Higher than normal after o maybe it's just summer kicking in who knows. 

Mac I feel like that right up to af the closer af gets the worse I feel


----------



## Tmilian142

I am on day 3- DPO and I am soooo exhausted and tired. This morning woke up with back pain and mild cramp like symptoms . I got positive OPK on Saturday and Monday- both times hubby and I had sex. 

Now just waiting until AF is due 6/7 to take a test. I hate waiting!!!!! 

Hubby and I have been TTC for 3 months now. I hope this is the month! 

:dust: to everyone! Sending positive vibes to you all!


----------



## ms sunshine

Hi t milian. Yeah 3rd month for me too. Are you trying for your first or do you guys have kids already x


----------



## Tmilian142

Hi ms sunshine, this is the first child for both us. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome, Tmillian! Join the madness. :) Fingers are crossed we see some BFPs in the next weeks.

AFM, I have a yeast infection. Doc said to skip the prescription stuff and take an otc one, but either would be fine. Ugh!!!! I'm just glad end of the school year is keeping me from obsessing.

Also... way to go, Warriors!!!!


----------



## ms sunshine

Well hubby has given me his cold.... Hard to take bbt when i can't breathe nearly suffocated. Hope my son doesn't get it. Hell hath no fury like a poorly 2 year old.


----------



## mac1979

Well, just started my period...16day cycle, last month was 44 days. I'm calling my doc for an appt when my toddler goes down for a nap, my cycles have been all over the place since I got the mirena out.

I woke up with a sick baby this morning...vomit in the crib, refusal of breakfast, then a diarrhea filled diaper. Somebody isn't starting swim lessons this morning like he was supposed to.


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh not a nice way to start the morning hope he feels better. If your doc doesn't give you anything you want to look up red clover blossom capsules my cycles after bcp were all over the place and it sorted it out so I had proper cycles. A herbalist recommended it to me


----------



## SilasLove

So I had my obgyn appointment today - and honestly it was kind of a bust. I didn't really get any answer, but I also had to see someone who I don't normally see. We talked a good 30 minutes or so and the only thing she was talking to help me was either taking progesterone (Provera) for 10 days to try and reboot my cycle so that I may not have such long cycles, or to go on BCP for 3 months and see if my cycles would be better after getting off of BCP. :nope: I wasn't really willing to do either of these, and the Provera was just a suggestion of something we COULD do because she didn't really want to do that either. So her only legit suggestion was to do OPK's every day post-period and only DTD every other day. I explained that I don't want this to be job for us, and I don't. But she basically said that I may have to do that in order to have another baby. 

Needless to say, I finally just left. I do take what she said in to consideration, but its just not something I haven't already been trying. I did OPKs Jan-March every months and only got a +opk on CD22 in February. We had a chemical that month, and yes that seems promising but I didn't get +opks at any other time - so did I not ovulate? Was I taking them at the wrong time? I asked about possible vitamins to help me with cycles/ovulation/etc and she basically said there was nothing. :shrug:

Anyway, I made another appointment with my regular obgyn - the one who I had with both my previous pregnancies and who delivered Madelyn. Personally, I don't know why I even went today. A nice lady, but I didn't feel like I resolved anything and she kind of seemed like "oh what the heck" about my periods being irregular and that I was almost 2 weeks late this month. I mean - I know there isn't some easy fix, but I am sure there is some sort of steps I can take in order to get a better chance of pregnancy ... either way, I guess I will feel better if both of them tell me the same things. What do you all think, am I being a bit irrational?


----------



## DobbyForever

So sorry to hear about the illnesses! :( Hope everyone feels better soon.

Silas, you are not irrational. You are well within your rights to be frustrated. I'm glad you are seeing your regular gyn. Hopefully she will know your situation better and have some actual advice to help you! I have heard of missing your surge if it is super short on OPKs. But I only used them for one cycle, and I hated it.

Already back to 5dpo! Got some monist at 7 day for my yi. Had some stabbing cramps earlier and couldn't help but get hopeful. I also made three cheese fondue for dinner since SO has to work late and does not share my love of it. I never end up eating it all, but today I ate every last drop AND 3/4 of the loaf of sourdough (that's 12 ounces of bread I ate!). The scary thing is, I'm still STARVING! It's not like I didn't eat lunch. I even ate my lunch 25 minutes late. 

Random: One of my students innocently asked me, "Have you read '5 Shades of Grey'?" HAHAHA he didn't know what the book was just heard it mentioned on the radio because "Love You Like I Do" was playing.


----------



## ms sunshine

silas - hope you get better answers from your reg obgyn, hope theres something they can do to help. do you take temps? i have read that some ladies lh surge is over and done that quic they miss it on opks but they have o'd and they could only tell from bbt. fingers x'd for you

lol dobby i once saw a granny reading 50 shades of grey on a bus, its an image i dont need grannies having kinky sex uugghh.

well feeling all crampy today ff says its dpo 7 but i reckon its 8 think it just moved it as i wasnt doing any of the other signs like cm. annoying if thats my body saying nope not pg all ready i had a few days left of being optimistic. 

does anyone else bbt? got a question for you. if i wake early i take my temp so long as ive been asleep for 3 hrs, thn i use a calculator so all my bbts are at the same time. but today i took it at 2am. then i took it at 7am which is when all my temps are done for and the 7am was drastically lower, but i woke up between 2 and 7 probably every hr as my lil dude isnt well. broken sleep will that make the temps a lot lower than the first one? im guessing it would.


----------



## mac1979

Sunshine-I've noticed that when I have to get up a few times with my little guy during the night then my temp is a lot lower than usual too.


----------



## ms sunshine

Ah right that's OK then I will carry on using my early temps. Hows your little guy is he feeling better


----------



## DobbyForever

I temp as long as I get 3 hours. Anything and I skip for the day (which is why I am missing two temps right around O). But I do notice the less I sleep, my bbt is higher but not drastically. I really suggest avoiding calculators. If i wake up at night I take a temp before getting out of bed, write it down, and temp again on time. Usually, my BBT is unaffected BUT I don't get up so =/ I just hear using a calculator isn't good. 

On bbt, my temp is up to almost 98.7. Usually I hover around 98.4 post O. Do you think it's because I started my yeast infection treatment yesterday?


----------



## ms sunshine

Not sure I just googled it and on other forums they said it lowered their bbt so I would see what they are tomorrow if it's the same or higher I would say it's your hormones as yeast meds act quick


----------



## SilasLove

I don't bbt ... But I really should start. I have to be at work at 6am and I usually hit snooze for almost an hour before making myself get out of bed. Not sure I'll reach over and take my temp :haha: this is just an excuse ...and I don't have a bbt thermometer.


----------



## mac1979

ms sunshine said:


> Ah right that's OK then I will carry on using my early temps. Hows your little guy is he feeling better

He's eating fine, just have really runny diapers, he had 4 in one hour earlier...no gym for me again.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh Dobby 5dpo already! :happydance: 

I'm hoping to have just the one tww this mth :haha:

Cd4 very light period , and looks like it's about to finish...never in my life have I Had such a light period?! My lefty is still being and quite sore too

Can you imagine what they will be like with a :bfp:

I have 2 sad teens in my house tonight both been cheated on by there boyfriends :cry: bless them, wouldn't go back for the world , not easy being a teen

sticky :dust: for anyone with :bfp: and good luck for any testers :thumbup:
next Sunday I'm going to :sex: as much as possible :happydance: I have 2 mths before dh goes away now :wohoo:


----------



## SilasLove

Oh Mummy how horrible for your girls :nope: 
I definitely would never go back either - not missing anything there. I hope your girls start feeling better and realize that they are much better off without those scum boys.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, hope the LO is back to 100% soon!

OM, that stinks. All of my boyfriends minus SO have cheated on me. It baffles people and baffles me, but whatever. They are somebody else's problem. The silver lining is your girls found out! I was engaged and literally about to fax the deposit form over for my destination wedding when I found out my ex was cheating. I was able to call them and have them shred the paper before my card was charged. That's when i realized it's a blessing to find out than be with a d***. It's a lot of why I love SO so much. He may be an Aspie, but because he has no fear/ concept of hurting my feelings he is brutally honest. If he were to cheat or even start to think about it, he would just tell me.

This stupid yi medication makes the itching unbearable for like 5 hours. UGABDSJA For funnies since I have so many walmart cheapies (Was this the thread were I posted my cart full of tests?) I POAS and got zilch lol. As to be expected.


----------



## ms sunshine

OM - hope your girls are feeling better sounds like a few tubs of ice cream are needed.

dobby sounds like you had a very lucky escape, cant believe you found out as you were sorting your wedding!

not feelin as optomistic today. had a lot of cm but i get that before af sometimes. and then i keep getting pressure near cervix in the middle and i just think i get that a few days before af. hate the last few days. first half of tww im like yay got cramps woo hoo temps up, and the next wk i just dread seems to go on forever. got a bfn yesterday and im going to resist poas until day af is supposed to be here... a bar of chocolate is calling to cheer me up


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks, Sunshine. :) I think the guilt of lying to me for the rest of my life got to him. Thank God. I am sorry to hear that you think AF is coming but just remember you are out until you're out.

Symptom spotting at 7 dpo: queasiness the last couple of days, irritability (but that's work stress haha), my girls look good (but they usually do before O and then until af shows), bloating... the usual. The not usual but I saw with my last pregnancy: really bleeding gums (although truthfully my oral hygiene care fell to pieces of my m/c, but typically i can expect the front to bleed a little but this is like all over and quite a bit) and really distinct veins near my pelvis (super obvious, super blue). BFNs this morning, nothing to even squint at. But it's still early so not giving up hope just yet! Attached last month's chart and this month's chart. This month's chart was lazy hahaha. I set the cover line and O date. CD 12 seemed too early, but CD 13 seemed acceptable since I have had a lot of 25 day cycles in the past. I also had cramping that day. I just was so sleep deprived any temps I took the days before would have been so off. We're talking one hour of sleep those nights.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-30-06-38-11.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2









Screenshot_2015-05-30-06-38-21.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah my gums bled when I was pg. Your chart this month looks really good it looks like mine when I was pg think I still have it so will post if I find it. I read if you have three definite levels of temps going up good sign ur pg


----------



## ms sunshine

My Ovulation Chart

sort of similar with the temp increase at 24 28 and 30


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks for the comparison! I'm trying to keep my hopes in check, but the only times I have a bbt of 98.6 is either I'm sick and running a fever later or pregnant.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well fingers x'd for you. 

So how is everyone this weekend?


----------



## DobbyForever

I had training for my summer camp yesterday. Ugh. 8-5 for things that if they were more organized could have been more like 8-2. Oh well. I have to spend all day working in my classroom, but excited to cuddle up with SO and the puppies for game of Thrones and salem.

I'm tempted to test, but I only have one gold digital leftover. I have my first signals. This is morning 3 I have a 98.6 bbt and yesterday my back was killing me for no reason. I'm not sick, so I feel like all signs point to pregnant with an implant on 5dpo so where the eff is my bfp?! =/


----------



## ms sunshine

Game if thrones love that show so addicted. 

I couldn't get bfp for 2 weeks of being late. Was so annoying. I hope you get it. When is af due? Mine is tue. So will test then only have a few hpts. Did poas opk which I know doesn't mean anythingbut got strong ppositive in fact it was stronger than the main line. Forgot what it's called you know what I mean. I never recovered from baby brain lol. I've got such apressure in my cervix like need to pee pressure which I didn't get in first pg to much later so I don't thi k it's a sign. I dont want to get my hopes up really. 

Baby dust to everyone 1st of June tomorrow so hope we get some June bfps! X


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm hitting my I can watch it or not watch point tbh. I officially stopped caring about half the characters hahaha. But it is a good show.

That sounds good! I had that happen once and ended up getting a positive pregnancy test with the same urine! People said that sometimes that can contaminate but I tried a little mini experiment when I wasn't pregnant anymore to prove that my positive was a true positive. I love your patience!!!

My AF is technically due Friday or 13dpo. So I am still 5 days before. I just have always tested early and last time I tested a day and a half after implantation. But I did have more symptoms and had a ridiculous amount of hcg that pregnancy. So maybe I shouldn't compare everything to that. It just sucks because that time it was 6dpo I felt implantation and 8 dpi I had my pos frer and fr gold digital. And here I am with nothing but BFNs everywhere


----------



## ms sunshine

Well tested got bfn also did opk and the line is super dark. I thi k it must be hormones around the time for af maybe. Bit more achey not completely like af pain but don't know might turn into it


----------



## ms sunshine

Well looked at hpt and I'm either going crazy (which is quite possible) or there is an extremely fainting like a shadow where it should be. Maybe I'm going line blind as is know where it should be but when I put it in bright light can't see it only on normal light as in other by window. I keep thinking it's not there and I'm nuts but my eyes go back to it. I took photos don't think u can see it I've even zoomed in on the pic. So don't know. My belly is achey so I will test tomorrow if af not arrived. Today's going to be along day


----------



## ms sunshine

these are the orig tests and just done another with a super faint line like a shadow so now i am pooping my pants.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ms sunshine

sorry for hogging the thread but these are the pics from 2nd test im sure i can see it better here. my temp is still up, i went light headed (but i have had a cold but im not normally like that if im ill and im actually getting better)no af cramps but back ache and a bit achey so i dont know i dont want to get my hopes up. can anyone else see owt :headspin:
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 10









4.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

You are not a hog silly. I see it in the second pics of both posts :) Yay! !!


----------



## ms sunshine

Really I was thinking I'm nuts. I actually sat under the dining table trying to get it out th e light. My son thought it was hilarious. Well going to test tomorrow again I want a clear bfp before I'm excited so glad you seen something. Can't believe it if I am I just excepted it probably didn't work


----------



## DobbyForever

This is the bs I had to deal with today and yesterday with the new frer comfort grip. Very deceptive line. Yesterday was nothing but indent and today looks like a cruel evap in <5 minutes
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-01-06-10-12.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 16









Screenshot_2015-06-01-06-10-05.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for quality they are screen shots of pics otherwise the phone won't let me post it


----------



## ms sunshine

Is there a faint line though could be my phone need to look on laptop have u tried opk? I got a negtwo days ago but very strong opks. Im sure there's a line u sure it's evap? Can see it on left one


----------



## mac1979

I hope you guys have your BFPs. As for me, I am still waiting for my period to end. The whole week it has been light...almost too light for a tampon but needs something, and I hate pads. I don't know if we are going to really try this cycle or not since my doctor visit is the 17th. I am still temping since the more information she has the better. I have our trip to LA next week to keep my mind off things at least.


----------



## SilasLove

I can't really tell on the tests ladies - my eyes wont focus properly today or something. :(

I am CD9 and extremely moody. Of course I will just blame that on my DH and not so much on my lady business. I have been in a terrible mood all day and work was horrendous so that didn't help. 

Feel like I am over it all right now. :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

There's a definite indent line on my test. It wasn't photographing well and I have to screenshot pictures to post which drastically lowers the quality. I think I tried to line it up with something. But in person you can see it to standing up or an arm's distance. It was pink for about 5 minutes (assuming the dye just pooled) but dried white. It is beyond irritating.

Dunno if this helps. Light enhanced, baby bottle pointer, and zoomed in. Again quality stinks since I can only upload screenshots so this is a screenshot of a screenshot.
 



Attached Files:







2015-06-01 14.17.18_resized.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ms sunshine

think i can see a line at the top and bit at bottom just middle not as clear. in fact im pretty sure i can. what are you going to do test again in the morining see if you can get a darker line?

ive got one test which i can do in the morning so i hope mines a bit clearer even if its a bfn least i know for def.

mac yeah least if you have your temps it will help speed things up or sometimes you have to temp and then go back again

sillas hope youve chilled out sounds like a pretty bad day, have you tested yet or you holding out for a it closer to af due?


----------



## SilasLove

I got bfn's and AF came - so now just on CD9 of a 37 day cycle. :wacko:
I'll be testing again around June 30. Seems like forever away.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww it seems far now, but the 30th will get here soon :)

I'm always peeing on sticks. I have a problem. Lol. But mine is a definite bfn not even anything worth wasting an expensive test. Also a little disheartened as I am having pain pain and my temp dropped .05 this morning into the 98.5 range

Sunshine, can't wait to hear/see tomorrow's update


----------



## DobbyForever

My puppy just ate my bb thermometer... dhsai;dhalsubdka


----------



## ms sunshine

Lol can't believe your puppy did that. 

Oh thought you said dpo 9 sillas, got ovulation on the brain. 

Well a little down. I am sure I seen a mega weak keep line and now today's can't see owt even after an hr and that was morning pee so thought there would be something. My temp went down . 1 degrees c but that is not too bad that's hardly anything . My temps are still high and af should be here today as of yet no af cramps. Just hope that it was not a sign of if there was a bean it wasn't a sticky one. Feel bit guilty as I kept getting waves of worry last night I didn't have a very good pg kept having emergency scans and was really stressful I wasn't even on work most of it. And the birth wasn't straight forward and I was worried and thinking did I want to do that again in case I went through that again. Obviously I would it's what I really want but I know it sounds stupid but feel bad for the bad vibes sort of speak. 

Well I don't have more tests opk still positive got some coming in groceries being delivered later lol I'm going to try and test tomorrow as hopefully if anything is happening hormones will be stronger then. Think I will just pee on opks throughout the day to make me feel better lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey, don't feel bad. Just remember I had a dream where I flipped out when I found out I was pg and my whole house vs baby thing. It's natural to worry and you are justified. Hugs


----------



## ms sunshine

Well bfn still I should have waited thought because it was a different brand it might have showed. Got one left. Im Going to try and leave it as long as I can. Still had symptoms today nausea. Keep smelling citrus but super strong makes me ill. Cramps loads of cm no af cramps though so no news is good news I guess. Baby dust to all x


----------



## DobbyForever

AF was due for you today, right? Got my fingers crossed for you! The smells and nausea are good signs! How long are you holding out? I have one clear blue advanced left and a bunch of first signals. I want to wait it out until at least Thursday to use the CB, but I am so impatient. If I didn't have a staff meeting today, I would go to the clinic to pee for free to satisfy the urge of peeing on a non crap stick. But I don't know if I can make it in before they close. And it'd probably be neg anyway. Going to pee now and so I can have a 2 hour hold at least, I drank a lot at lunch


----------



## SilasLove

Well I wanted to start my opk's today but they haven't arrived in the mail yet. :(
So now I am hoping I don't miss O and can't catch it when the test arrive. 
CD10 today - so hoping the come in the next couple days at least. 

Wishing you two ladies the best and BFPs!!!


----------



## ms sunshine

yeah im officially late, they say lp can be 2 days out max so i suppose the latest it could be is thurs so im going to use opks to make sure theyre still strong positives and try and hold out until fri or sat as surely it should be something happening then. if that still doesnt work i will buy a digital maybe on mon then to docs tue for bloods. normally after o pain which goes on for a while i have a few days before af pain starts so i should feel something, but my cervix is that tender or the muscles or something there i cant cross my legs without feeling discomfort. well weird. but nothing right now makes me think af is on its way. i wonder if its these cheapies they worked last pg


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw, boo on the late opks. BD BD BD!!! I don't remember if you temp?

Sunshine, stay hopeful! I'm hoping we just test positive late.

AFM, I had the smallest spotting. I'm wearing pads in case any of my yeast meds leak out throughout the day or night. I had the smallest, lightest pink area and I swear when I wiped I had a little dryish light pink. But I threw it in the toilet out of habit and the second wipe was clean. Not sure if maybe I implanted late or if it's from pushing the applicator in too hard two nights ago. BUT I got some of the oldish frer (stupid comfort grip) and a new BBT. Afternoon temp was only 99.1 so no fever so hoping the high temps at 10dpo are good.

Edit: Waiting on the doctor's urine, but I probably won't get that until like 3 am haha. All my home tests were :bfn: made an appointment with a gyn (mine is, of course, on maternity leave) tomorrow because i'm still "yeasting" as SO likes to say r_r

Edit again: I'm so tired, I just shot a bunch of hydrocortisone up my vagina instead of the monist at. Been on hold for 10 minutes with the advice nurse and can't find anything on the internet. Worst part, when I pulled the applicator out it definitely had blood on it. So I guess I'm out this month.


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh no hope not! Apparently I was talking to someone and you can still implant up to 9 days sp maybe it's blood fom that. Your temps are still high though so maybe break through bleed


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh no hope not! Apparently I was talking to someone and you can still implant up to 9 days sp maybe it's blood fom that. Your temps are still high though so maybe break through bleed


----------



## ms sunshine

Well my opks first thing were still positive but not as dark figured I'd go get some more tests (cheap version of frer) and got bfp. Can't believe it I've ran through all the emotions and although quite terrified am really excited it took a yr and 3 months roughly first time round. It's a faint line but can clearly see it so just got to tell hubby going to do it in person as he will probably be in shock. Hell I'm still in shock lol. With it being faint should I test again in a few days make sure it's dark?


----------



## DobbyForever

There's my temp drop. 98.19. I did go to bed with wet, cold hair but idk if that would cause a .4 drop. Sigh I was so sure this was our month. First sig and frer both neg. Seeing my gyn to ask about why my yi hasn't cleared, the bleeding, and if my netheryeaya is affected by the hydrocortisone


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!!!! You can of you have a test. I would push for betas at the doctor's over hpts though


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats ms sunshine!! Do you have a pic so we all see?? I would definitely test again in at least 2 days and call your doc etc. Are you going to tell him straight out or find a fun way?

Sorry about the temp drop Dobby :hugs:

I'm still silently stalking you ladies and wish you all the best in getting your BFPs!


----------



## ms sunshine

I got. 4 drops right through mine. I read in this fertility book which I read before first pg that once ur pg ur tips go crazy. I got a bfp my temp went right below cover line I spent days thinking that's it I'm going to mc and nothing. Have you had any more spotting today. It probably could effect ur bbt as u loose ur heat from ur feet and head so I thibk there's a very good chance it would effect it but a temp drop doesn't mean a fall the time from my own experience. Over two days my temp has dropped about. 3.


----------



## mac1979

Sending sticky thoughts ms sunshine!! I am still waiting to stop spotting. It is getting aggravating. Right now my child is sleeping on my lap. We went to Dunkin donuts and he fell asleep on the way back.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, that's adorable!

Sunshine, also sending sticky thoughts! Any ideas on when you'll be booking appointments?

AFM, I have been to the potty 4x today. I'm light headed, exhausted, nauseated, lower back hurts. So basically, PMS lol. Around 11am I wiped and had another small thing of blood. Very light pink and mixed in with my natural juices (for lack of better wording). But nothing on my pad and nothing any other time I have wiped. I've never had this before, but then again everything is normal until it's not normal. I did notice it after rI had some stabbing pain again. Anyway, my appointment is in an hour and a half so I'll have some answers as to what this mystery pain is.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies - congrats sunshine!

I am still waiting on opk's in mail. My kids are leaving for grandma's house in AM and then will be gone until Thursday - but I leave on Sat evening for my mom's as well and then come back Sunday evening - so DH and I could be apart during O. Not that I will know either way. :growlmad:


----------



## DobbyForever

So office visit summary:
1) Accidentally applying hydrocortisone internally instead of yeast infection medicine is nbd. Yeast infection is gone though :)
2) My mystery pain is that SO evidently bruised my cervix during our BD marathon this cycle lol (he's really proud of himself r_r)
3) My ovaries and uterus look good and healthy. She said my left ovary looked thin so she's sure I ovulated this month (because it's not like I already knew that from my temps). She did do a pregnancy test for good measure, and it was neg.

Weird things: She said I should expect my period in 7 days. I didn't have a chance to process what she said until I was driving home, but if my period was due in 2 days with spotting starting tomorrow then wouldn't she have been able to see that?  And as for the blood, she can't think of why I would be bleeding. She thought maybe a bladder infection, but even admitted I am not experiencing any other bladder symptoms so it doesn't seem the likely culprit.


----------



## ms sunshine

Sillas - hope it comes in post how annoying. 
Hubby said to retest and get a stronger line before docs so probably do it on Sunday and go doc mon. By the time he came home from work you could still see the positive but it had faded. I'd does say to bin after 4 hrs so will be nice to show him a stronger bfp. 

That's weird dobby doesn't make sense can you ring her and ask or do you need an appointment?dont understand why 7 days. Would she be able to tell from a scan if u were pg already thought it would be too tiny, I've still got hope. Bleed could be breakthrough if af doesn't arrive tomorrow. 

My son took over the bed last night can't believe a little boy can take up all the bed


----------



## DobbyForever

Awesome well don't forget to share your lines with us, too :)

I broke down yesterday. Poor SO. I try to keep him blind to the process since he has too much stress and I don't want sex to turn into a chore, but I just unloaded on him. I emailed the doctor and she wasn't any help. My bbt is down to 97.51 so I'm expecting af today or tomorrow. Doc is pretty sure the bleeding is from my bruised cervix which is probably from when I put my applicator in funny a few days ago or from SO weeks ago.

I hate that I have had so many accidental then lost pregnancies, and now that I am trying I'm not getting pregnant. :(


----------



## ms sunshine

Well I don't know what's going on my opks aren't as dark so I didn't the other hpt and can't see a line there might be a super faint one idk. Hubby is buying some digi to use one tonight and one in morning and I've got the doc ringing me in the morning too. Feel a bit heart broken. I dont feel bad got usual cervix cramps cm some palpitations which I got in first pg. Not as dizzy but not been put today. Just a little scared. 

My dad died on Xmas eve just gone so I don't know how I'd cope with this. 

I shouldn't have done the test it was 3 hrs since a big drink I just needed to wee so didn't see the harm. My lines yesterday were faint so maybe it watered it down. I think there's a mega faint line. Just feel a bit heart broken


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs try not to get too upset. If you had a bIG drink on a three hour hold It may not have been concentrated enough. I'm a worry wart so I say if betas are easy to get then go for thay


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just hoping this is my cycle. I have read it takes about three months to get your lining good to go post iud and Chinese gender says this month is my last boy month for the year. Just hoping that's what the fates have in store. And a March due date still means I could come back post spring break to wrap up the year with my kids


----------



## kksy9b

I was predicted girl on the chinese charts and had a boy :) I hope it is your month, but don't feel like you have lost all chances at a boy this year if it isn't....it's still 50/50 :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

I left my appointment today feeling better, and with some possible plans. So I am happy I went back.

Basically, my dr said that if she sent me to a fertility specialist the first thing he would say would be that I need to lose weight - and the second would be that I haven't been trying long enough. The guidelines for them are under 35 - 1 year and 35 and old - 6 months. Basically, I am too young. BUT she said that if I come back at my 9 months TTC (2 months from now) and I have lost 10-15 lbs she would try a low dose of Clomid to help try to speed things along - given of course I can lose the weight and while losing the weight I don't get pregnant. She said even a 5lb gain/loss can mess up your ovulation. I go in on my CD21 because she wants to do some blood work to see if I am ovulating or not. So that is June 13th I do believe. So, at this point I know what I NEED to do. She also says she thinks I have a mild case of PCOS.

Basically, 5 years ago when I conceived our last child I was 20lbs lighter than I am now. Since I had no issues then the idea is that if I lost this extra weight then I would definitely be more likely to conceive again. Heck, its worth a shot. I mean - its better than taking BCP for 3 months. And it definitely wouldn't hurt to lose the extra weight I have put on - depressing, no doubt but probably what I need anyway.

So, at this point that is where I am. If I can do what I need to do then I do have another option IF I don't get pregnant on my own. So, we will see. 

Dobby - sorry you're feeling this way :hugs: I hope this is it. I got pregnant so quickly with my "oopsies" that I am having a hard time accepting that the one time I am trying to get pregnant it just isn't happening like that. It sucks.

Sunshine - good luck honey!! I hope this is it. GL with the digi's!

Also, got my opk's in the mail today so will start testing tonight. :p


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, I'm sorry you are having a rough time conceiving. If it helps every single chart/old wives tale said I was having a girl and I have my baby boy.

I'm wondering if I may have a thyroid issue. I am exhausted in the afternoons physically I feel like I've lost 10 lbs but the scale says different. So exasperating.


----------



## ms sunshine

Digi says not pregnant only managed 4 half hrs sleep but not making excuses I don't understand still light headed signs and cramps but not af cramps and no af. So guess I'm off to the docs see what they say


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck sunshine :hugs: I hope you get good news.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: i hope that you get some answers from the doctor ms sunshine


----------



## ms sunshine

Thanks guys I'm feeling but better as just found out that cb digi has a high sensitivity it's 25 and what I got bfp on is 10. So going to get a few cheapies whilst out at docs see if that shows up anything just waiting for them to ring


----------



## ms sunshine

doctor was shocking. told her i got bfp, and told her about other tests. asked her what should we do now, she said stop being anxious and enjoy it. it was probably the sensitivity of the tests being higher. she said enjoy being pregnant and test again in a week...... wtf???? excuse the language but seriously?? being told not to stress when your stressed is pretty annoying but being told by a doctor when you need help, well.... she said the tests they do are the same you get in shops... i thought what about blood work. so ignored he crap advice bought more tests, im leaving it to develop but i can see i faint grey line its the same brand you guys could really see much on from other day all i could afford ive gone through so many this week. but the sensitivity is 25, hope the line develops a bit more. my opks are hit and miss dark and quite faded, i guess my hormones are all over. i know not everyone gets positive opks when pregnant straight away from what ive read so to stop stressing myself out ive just got to say no af no nasty cramps still pg. this test is from the other day and the sensitivity was 10 and you can def see a line. im just going to try and relax and if i dont get anything stronger by thurs i will try and speak to a different doc...

dobby you are officially late today has the spotting stopped fingers crossed for you, would be lovely for it to be your month , must be so heartbreaking to go through so many mc's 

sillas, at least you got some answers and its good to know what to aim for. Though hopefully you will get a nice suprose before then

mac do you have many low bbt's? in uk if you have quite a few 35c or below (dont know what it would be in f) its a sign of thyroid issues
 



Attached Files:







20150603_115657b.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mac1979

My low temp is usually around 97.5, which is a bit lower than when we were ttc with Raptor. Right now I'm focusing on our trip to Anaheim Sunday and the 5 days I will have alone with the toddler when we get back. I'm gonna go loopy if the weather still sucks then.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well that is so frustrating! =/ would the doctor not run bloods or you just didn't ask? I'm sorry. Hugs

It's definitely the witch. The spotting was much lighter than my usual spotting, but this period is lighter. I'm ok though. I hit a low point emotionally on Friday. I lashed out at everyone who matters to me. My mom, my closest friends, and even SO. My mom unconditionally loves me and so does my very best friend, but SO is having a really hard time overcoming the really effed up things I said to him.


----------



## ms sunshine

Nah she wouldn't do them said to take a test next Fri. Im Going out my mind lol. I can't get any more lines. I've read early pg hormones are up and down although they increase. No cramps or af still. Would have thought since its 5 days from bfp I would have had af if bean didn't stick? No idea how that works. I still feel pregnant so it's confusing. Had 10 miu bfn but could only hold for an hr and a half but was hoping there would be something. 

Hope you and your hubby are ok. I know ttc can really drive you nuts did for me when trying for first. I hope you and your hubby can sort it out you guys so really solid so maybe it will take a bit of time. I know he probably understands it effects you badly but I don't think a guy an fully understand what it feels like. And it does drive ladies nuts. We tried for a yr and 3 months every month I cried and the longer it took the worse I felt and I'm sure I took it out on my hubby. To be honest I sort of blamed him for making me retest the day after bfp gone from happy to miserable just because he wanted to see the word pregnant on a digi. Im just presuming that if it was a delayed mc it would have started by now. 

Big hugs it will happen x


----------



## DobbyForever

That sucks. Friday feels like so long from now. Biggest hugs. I hope it sticks. The having to pee every hour sounds promising though.

Yeah, well. He hasn't been home since Thursday night. I said some really cruel things, and he tried to get me to stop. I brought his mom into it, and you know how men get about their moms. He said he could have handled anything I said, but the moment I started talking about his mom was when he wasn't sure he should forgive me. We talked a little on Friday and late last night (from 9 until 4 am), but his therapist told him to leave me. So he doesn't know what to do. I'm hoping he just needs time and space to cool down. I did talk to his mom, and she was sweet about the while thing. Didn't even rat me out for calling.


----------



## ms sunshine

Can't believe his therapist said that not her that would have to live with the decision either. Hope he understands everyone screws up. Hope he calms down and comes home, let us know what happens


----------



## DobbyForever

My therapist thinks his therapist is dumb. She said it's not a therapist's place to make recommendations of that kind, especially since I am 99% of the time the most positive influence and source of unconditional support. Idk. He seems calmer today. I'm hoping he'll come home tonight. Is it bad that I'm like as long as he brings his butt (ok, his penis) home by ovulation?

Update: he is watching the warriors game with friends then coming home. He told his therapist he isn't leaving me, so they are now working on him getting over it, trusting me again, and then we can start talking baby again. I triggered his PTSD so she was none too happy. But she doesn't make his choices for him and I'm working on my abandonment triggers so we'll be back to awesome soon. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## ms sunshine

yay so glad you guys are okay. hopefuly by o everythings back to normal (that made me chuckle... lol) 

thinking my bfp might have been am evap maybe no idea what one looks like, but someone on another board said it looked like it. dont mind if it is i got a late bfp last time. if bean hadnt stuck i would have thought i would stop feeling sick/light headed but its throughout the day randomly every day. waiting sucks


----------



## DobbyForever

It really does. I don't like your doctor. You're a week late tomorrow. She should do a beta.


----------



## SilasLove

Sunshine - I hope you get some answers soon.

Dobby - I am glad you and OH are working things out. TTC/NTNP takes such a toll on us women. Its one of the hardest things I have ever done and sometimes I want to give up and other times I just take it out on the people I love. We all say things we don't mean. GL x


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks, Silas. I just lost it. I've kept my issues in check for years, but something about this last AF. It just hurt so much. We're getting back in step. I feel like I should wait to try, but if we don't get pregnant this month then we have to stop trying for three cycles. I can't miss the last chunk of school. =/

In TTC news, I got some clearable digital opus. Excited to start peeing on those tomorrow.

Silas, where are you now in your cycle?


----------



## SilasLove

I'm on CD16 and getting nowhere. (bottom is todays) :( 
I do have ewcm but only a medium amount so perhaps it will happen soon. I don't know. I got on June 13 to get my blood drawn to see if I am/not ovulating so my OB knows where we stand with that. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







20150608_181634.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes, yeah those lines aren't even close. =/ But if you see ewcm then hopefully it picks up and you get your pos opk this week. Just saw that you put yourself down as testing the last day of June. That'll be me, too!


----------



## ms sunshine

Well took my temps again today just to see what's going on not done it for a while and they are even higher. 19 days of high temps. So why can't I see two lines..... At least there is a chance all is ok with temps being high. 

Silas mine are like that and then the positive comes out of no where so fingers crossed it's soon. 

hope it's your month dobby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah 18 days of high temp usually indicates pregnancy. Can you see a different doctor? =/

Thanks! I hope so, too!


----------



## ms sunshine

I've missed the appointments for today but I might give them a ring tomorrow I only have 1 10 miu test left so don't want to use it too early. Yesterday I used a 25 miu and bfn. If it hasn't worked I just want af to come so I can carry on trying


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I hope you get answers soon. Preferably in the form of a bfp :)


----------



## mac1979

Hey everybody, I took a break from BNB while on vacation. We had a blast in Disneyland and our beach trip. I didn't take my temp the whole time there since I just wanted to relax and have fun with my guys. We BD'd last night for my birthday and on Saturday night before we left. Yesterday and the day before I had gobs of EWCM the past few days so maybe this cycle my body is working better. Here is hoping what we did was good enough.


----------



## ms sunshine

sounds like you had a great time mac!

well decided to leave docs until fri but thought i would use my last cheapie and i think i got faint lines you might have to turn brightness down think camera made it a bit brighter than it was and it makes line like paler. but im pretty sure there is one what do you think i followed instructions to minimise chance of evap. got a 10miu for tomorrow then i ring docs either way. im a week and a half late now. these tests were completely white last week and week before an uber pale line but you could only see it at an angle other wise looked white so was probably just the stupid indent line maybe. it is very pale and i can see it just but these tests are 25 miu and i used one either sun or mon and it had nothing so wouldnt expect a massive dark line (although would be nice) very anxious about tomorrows test
 



Attached Files:







abc1.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7









a1.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5









abc2.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ms sunshine

Actually you probably won't see it on the photos wish u could upload a larger file on here you loose so much quality. But apparently because I saw the line straight away can't be an evap... We shall see tomorrow when I retest nervous and excited!


----------



## DobbyForever

I think you coveted your bases, Mac. FXed!!!

Sunshine, I'm glad you can see a line. Hang in there! Hugs

Afm, heatwave is over. SO and I aren't perfect so I'm not being my usual pushy self about sex. But, pretty sure I can seduce him today and Sunday and maybe Tuesday. I just have no idea when I will O. In my two cycles since getting my Paragard out, I have Oed on CD 28 and CD 12. =/


----------



## DobbyForever

I got my first flashing smile :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Well had a bit of spotting on and off not a lot but making me not as optimistic. I was thinking by now I should be getting a better positive on a normal test. Im not in any pain but I guess will see in the morning. I did have a lot of bleeding with my first cervical erosion so who know maybe it's that my cervix has really been hurting for a week . Sort of ready for bad news but who knows


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I hope you get some good answers tomorrow. I'm glad you're trying to keep yourself open to all possibilities, but try not to think the worst. Be keeping you in my thoughts and def update us


----------



## DobbyForever

UGH!!! I got c-blocked by his stupid brother who was a stupid a-hole to his wife so she threw him out AGAIN and now he is crashing with us for the night like GTFO I'm trying to have a baby over here!!!! And it's my fault because SO was going to tell his brother no and I just had to say but he's your brother and doesn't have anywhere else to go. WHY?!?1dhaoi ;dhaiok dnik


----------



## ms sunshine

It's not good news full af. I knew there was something off I got lines then no lines then super faint line yesterday and it should have been dark by now. Horrible as it is I'd rather it happen now than later on. 

Lol dobby you will have to do sneaky bding or kick him out for an hr lol


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, you could still BD you just can't be loud. Finally had a temp rise this morning. First time in 3 months I've ovulated if my temp stays there.


----------



## DobbyForever

Love you ladies! Drama with his brother is a you know what killer for so many reasons. I let them have guy time and DDed for my friend instead. Today is another flashy smile and I told SO it's on today. Like pulling out the outfits and toys, brother here or not the BD is happening. My temps are all over this month. =\ ideally, I get a solid on Sunday. I'm just wondering if I'm looking at another short cycle

Sunshine, are you still seeing the doctor today? Hugs. I'm sorry the witch showed up. Did your temp drop?

Mac, yay! I hope it stays up and you Oed. Hope you dtd Fxed!


----------



## ms sunshine

Good luck Mac! Hope you have o'd

Dobby tv on LOUD might help lol. 

Yeah went the docs because i nearly passed out twice today. First time i thought it was weird but twice freaked me out but apparently all is good bp and heart rate fine. She checked for ectopic pg but was ok. She did test there and nothing showed knew it wouldn't as i had tested too. She said not to test for 4 weeks after af is late so i don't stress. Haven't told hubby or he would want to do that and thats not happening lol but my docs dont do blood tests for 4 weeks after af is due how crazy. Didnt temp this morning though as i take it during the night i wouldnt sleep. But at least i can try again soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh, the noise is not the issue. My house. You deal with it. SO just has zero libido around his brother. His brother is a reminder of how bad Aspergers can be, and they haven't proven there isn't a genetic component. So when he comes around and runs his stupid mouth (last week it was telling MIL to f*** off) it just makes SO rethink kids and then he gets stressed because he feels it's his job to clean up after his older brother. Swoot! But I have been stroking his ego all morning while he is at work. Just got a text I can expect fun when he gets home. Hehe

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. Rest up! Take care of yourself. Make this a you month :)


----------



## DobbyForever

SO came home early from work. And instead of :sex: we talked. He doesn't want to try this month. He doesn't know when he is going to want to start trying again. He's going hiking/ camping with friends, and even if he clears his mind and comes back and agrees to try we'll most likely have missed this cycle. There is not enough wine in this house for me to process this.


----------



## comotion89

oh no, what were his reasons? sorry I've been lurking for a while ....


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: I'm sorry dobby. Maybe taking the month off and getting your relationship back in order will be a good thing. Talk,heal and focus on each other. Hopefully by next month things will be better and you can try again :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. In a nutshell:
- he's still hurt from what I said. He's at least out of the anger stage, but he says he still feels like anything he is on pins and needles waiting for my abandonment issues to be triggered again. And it gets worse every time. He needs time.
- He's back to wanting to get a geneticist or whatever involved because he's worried he is carrying mental illness and I'm a carrier of bipolar (my grandfather has it and 3 of my uncles have it, but my dad and my brother don't)
- He thinks the tech bubble will pop in December and houses will be cheaper shortly thereafter so the house thing came out.
- his family doesn't think he'll be a good dad
- I'm not tenured (irrelevant honestly)
And anything after was valid but dumb. And frosting on the cupcake? Guess whose ex-girlfriend called? Right as he was saying this. Yup. Normally, her calling does not bother me. I know what she did, it was years ago, and I know what I give him so she can get over herself. But omg the self soothing was a challenge yesterday


----------



## DobbyForever

And to be graphic, I think there's a he just doesn't want to DTD component. I've tended to his needs since our blowup, but not in ways that make babies. Obviously I'm baby frustrated, but I'm at the point where I am sexually frustrated. SO is extremely affectionate. He is not very intimate. He JUST started talking to me about his family problems and what he and his therapist talk about. Anyway, he made a passing comment about how dtd the way babies are made is incredibly intimate and I really hurt him so he is not ready to be that intimate again. Meanwhile, day 3 flashing smile taunts me.


----------



## ms sunshine

i think its just a time thing. to be honest me and hubby had a right argument and he said he doesnt want another baby. then the test we both saw a pink line (before it disappeared the next day) he was excited, and now that theres no chance of baby he is determined to try for another. just took time but it doesnt help you much when its o time...

to be honest i can understand he is worried things being passed on but even if there were no family history issues there could be something else its just one of those unfortunate things that you have to hope for the best and deal with if there is a problem. but on a positive from your experiences and history you guys could give a child the best support if its needed a lot of people are just in the deep end with no experience at all. do you think he might be saying these reasons to try and get you to agree on waiting, especially mentioning the house as he probably feels if you agree he might not feel so bad for saying no. is this his final answer or is he still thinking? you must feel so gutted right now hugs. hope you guys get to sort something out.


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, could you go to a therapy session with him once to have someone help mediate a conversation between you two? Getting an opinion from the outside may help things between the two of you. It sounds like both of you are struggling for different reasons.


----------



## DobbyForever

We've hashed out communication, but he's stubborn. In his mind, we're young. I have 10 more years before we having to worry about age factoring in. So he doesn't understand why waiting hurts me so much. That's part of his Aspergers. He would never let me near his therapist, but he might come to mine. Idk. I'm scared to pee on my opk. I have a feeling it will be solid, he comes home tonight, and it's going to kill me that we aren't dtd.

- jk day 4 of flashing smiles. Honestly, I think he's just scared of being a bad dad. We go through this insecurity of failing every step we take: when we started dating and not just having sex, when we became bf/gf, when we moved in, when we talked about marriage and I compromised, when we first started talking about kids. I see how he lights up when he talks about his future sons and daughter, but he is terrified he will emotionally damage them or raise the hellions we see running around in the Silicon valley these days. And God knows he won't listen to me when I say he will be a good dad, especially with his therapist and his mom running behind me saying otherwise.


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry Dobby - seems like such a frustrating experience. I hope he'll come around soon and you can try again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks, Silas. It's just draining. Thankfully, my friend had planned a girls day yesterday so while SO was off having guy talk with his friends in the mountains I got to go have girl talk with my girls painting plates and tea cups and sipping mimosas (or just orange juice in my case). Have you ovulated yet? Or are you still waiting?


----------



## Flueky88

DobbyForever said:


> We've hashed out communication, but he's stubborn. In his mind, we're young. I have 10 more years before we having to worry about age factoring in. So he doesn't understand why waiting hurts me so much. That's part of his Aspergers. He would never let me near his therapist, but he might come to mine. Idk. I'm scared to pee on my opk. I have a feeling it will be solid, he comes home tonight, and it's going to kill me that we aren't dtd.
> 
> - jk day 4 of flashing smiles. Honestly, I think he's just scared of being a bad dad. We go through this insecurity of failing every step we take: when we started dating and not just having sex, when we became bf/gf, when we moved in, when we talked about marriage and I compromised, when we first started talking about kids. I see how he lights up when he talks about his future sons and daughter, but he is terrified he will emotionally damage them or raise the hellions we see running around in the Silicon valley these days. And God knows he won't listen to me when I say he will be a good dad, especially with his therapist and his mom running behind me saying otherwise.

Sorry you and DH are having some issues. I hope that he will come around for you. I can't believe his therapist said that. I'm in the same boat as you with the CB advance ovulation, I also had my fourth day of flashing smile this morning. Oh well, I'm trying not to stress about waiting for my LH surge because stress will delay even further. This is my second cycle off of birth control. I'm just enjoying BD with husband and trying to think that it'll happen when it's supposed to. Although, I'm hoping sooner than later. Well, here's to hoping we both get a solid smile tomorrow and some babydust :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey flueky! Thanks for the support. He's having lunch with his dad and brother so he is either going to come home on a high because they worked stuff out or he'll come home super low. My therapist cannot believe some of the stuff his therapist says, but she's biased in my favor haha. And his therapist had good stuff, too.

But yeah solids tomorrow! I'm not sure what is going on with these shorter cycles or light periods, buy as long as my lp stays at 12 I am ok with 4 less days in my cycle haha. How have your cycles been since you got off of bcp?


----------



## Flueky88

DobbyForever said:


> Hey flueky! Thanks for the support. He's having lunch with his dad and brother so he is either going to come home on a high because they worked stuff out or he'll come home super low. My therapist cannot believe some of the stuff his therapist says, but she's biased in my favor haha. And his therapist had good stuff, too.
> 
> But yeah solids tomorrow! I'm not sure what is going on with these shorter cycles or light periods, buy as long as my lp stays at 12 I am ok with 4 less days in my cycle haha. How have your cycles been since you got off of bcp?

Fingers crossed he'll come back on a high. I just didn't think therapists were supposed to be so negative, more supportive than anything. Shows what I know about that :wacko:

Well I stopped bcp 4/25, had first period 5/30. So 36 day cycle, I didn't track ovulation at all. I did notice about 2 weeks before AF I had some lower abdominal cramping that were similar to AF cramps. It was really light though, only 3 days too. I'm only on my second cycle. Trying to stay optimistic but not stressed. I had read some women waiting months before first period so that made me feel better about only being a week later last month.

I feel a lot better too doing OPKs. I was going to try to temp, but I got sick on cycle day 5, lovely sinus problems so I figured I'll just wait on that. I'm hoping to ovulate by the middle of the week. I'd love to announce pregnancy on the fourth of July. It's one of my favorite holidays. I thought about telling the in-laws I was going to shoot fireworks off for the baby (my SIL is about 4.5 months pregnant) and "accidently" shoot two off instead of one. 

Sorry, I rattle on too much. Fingers crossed for those solid smileys and to get in :sex: We could be tww buddies :hugs:

How long have you been trying? This is number #1 for you as well?


----------



## DobbyForever

That's so cute with the fireworks!!! I got off and on bcp for years. Clockwork 32-34 days first cycle off then regulated to 27 days thereafter. So hopefully your body pulled a Tay Tay and looked at those bcp hormones as just went shake it off! ;) you can still probably temp tbh and use averages. You are just looking for patterns anyway. I don't temp every day until about cd 8 ish. I know when I Oed last month and I didn't temp the day of O or day before. My temps this month are wonky as well since we had a heat wave, so lots of random high temps. It all just ends up working out though. Somehow. Lol. Yeah, this would be baby number one but pregnancy number 4. We got preggo back in mid December using condoms. Our condom broke, I got plan b, and I still got pregnant. First he panicked, then he came around, then I lost that pregnancy so we got the iud since I was a mess. We took it out about two and half months ago.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I was on the pill for 9-10 years straight. That gives me hope. I decided to pretend I'd have a 32 day cycle when I was planning to start my opk, I figured somewhere in between (28-36) was a good guestimate. I feel more normal, different than I was on the pill. I'm hoping it's a good sign as well as getting first flashing smiley on cycle day 13.

I may temp when I wake up tomorrow, I don't have a bbt though. I hear ya about the heat, it's supposed to be in 90s all week and it's so humid here in northeast TN.

I'm so sorry to hear about mc. I never realized how common they are until I researched when stopping the pill. I thought I was pregnant on pill back at end of March/first of April and that's when I realized I was ready and DH had already starting thinking of names. I felt crushed, but decided to stop the pill at end of the pack. 

DH, he just got acceptance letter for PTA program and it's made him a little more reluctant about ttc, however, I know we can do it and are ready. He's not been refusing :sex: thankfully, and even asks me about my opk results each morning. 

I'll be thinking of you and praying for :dust: for the both of us. Thank you for the advice and support, Dobby :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Your flashing smiles started cd 13 or you are cd 13 now? I think it's definitely a good sign. Just keep in mind that the flashes are for estrogen rise whereas the solid is LH. :) I know what you mean about the timing. Buying a house is our comparable situation. But there's never a perfect time to have a baby. My mom's boss says, "You'll find a way to make it work." I know timing wise this is our last opportune month. If i was due 3/10 I could come back mid to late August and wrap the year up. Being due in mid April would really stink sub wise. But I have to be first hahaha. One step at a time


----------



## Flueky88

First flashing smiley was cycle day 13. Currently cd16. I'm a nurse so timing doesn't really matter for me. DH has hinted he'd rather me get pregnant next month for April baby. I'm an April baby as well as FIL and MIL. I'll just be happy whenever :) I will be eagerly awaiting our test results


----------



## DobbyForever

Cute! See, I'm selfish. I'm already annoyed slightly that SO's birthday is the day before mine. He was born at 11:59pm, too. So his mom argued with the nurse because she insisted his birthday should be the next day since it just has a nice ring to it. I'd be really excited if we get solids together. Is that weird? Haha. Even if SO doesn't BD today. I shot myself in the foot and told him I wouldn't try to seduce him so it would be one less thing to worry about today. I need to stop opening my big mouth!

Well, SO has no idea when he will be coming home. He said things did not go well, and they are still hashing it out. So. Fml.


----------



## Flueky88

No cause I'm really excited too thinking about us getting our solids haha. Well DH he is wanting to BD tonight so that shouldn't be a problem. Thankfully, he has a pretty high drive, he loves bd daily. Sorry, tmi. 

I'm sorry SO didn't have things go well. Maybe he'll want to BD to destress? That's what I'll hope for you. I'll let you know sometime tomorrow if I got my solid. I'll have my fingers crossed for us for solids and bd. 

This may be inappropriate if so, don't answer. Have you had sex any with the flashing smileys? We did Thursday, Saturday. Hopefully, today. Again, I'm sorry if I'm overstepping boundaries. Just trying to stay positive for us :)


----------



## DobbyForever

No such thing as inappropriate here. We haven't BD since I last Oed. Things with his family and work have had him on the verge of breaking down, so our 15x in 3 days marathon last month was the last time we had vaginal sex. We've had the kind of sex that does not lead babies twice this week. But he's so far gone. He told me to back off which is like one more word and he's going to explode. I wouldn't be shocked if he didn't come home tonight, and I'm leaving for work at 6:30am so waiting up for him isn't happening. =/ my plan was to BD every other day starting with the first flashing smile then the solid and day after.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh, Dobby, I'm sorry he is in such a hard place. I hope he ca sort things out so you two can get back to normal. I couldn't imagine DH not coming home. I'd be so crushed. I get mopey if he has to work late. I'll be praying for you both. You are so strong. :hug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Well that's what I get for deciding to spend my life with an Aspie. Oh well. Hugs. He can't control it, I can't control him. Just self soothing. Attached are my up and ups I just went to buy. One of my old TAs was there and we're keeping hush that we're trying. Bright side, even though the cat is out she gave me a 50% discount on the opks haha. If i had known wouldn't have bought the cheap ones! Lol jk but anyway just barely negative so wouldn't be shocked to see that stupid solid smile tomorrow. Sigh. I was so sure this was going to be our month.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-14-18-16-31.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Flueky88

True. He is lucky to have you. You must be very patient. Oh, that's great about 50%, your right too bad it wasn't more expensive ones. Yeah it looks very close to positive. So I bet you will not gave to deal with the flashing smiley. I don't have any other opks. Just see what I get tomorrow. I'll let you know, dear, although it may be later in day before I get on tomorrow. Have a good nights. I'll be sending positive waves your way :)


----------



## DobbyForever

You're so sweet. I'm no saint, he has stuff he has to put up with as well. He is coming home, but he has made it very clear that there is to be no sex tonight. Just beer, our Sunday night lineup, our furrbabies, and cuddling with me. So on the one hand, I'm glad that I'm back in the good enough graces to be a stress relief. On the other, hot yoga pants and a low cut tank top? HAHAH If I can get him to momentarily go primitive, I can get sex. This is so terrible. I just don't want to tell him about the flashing smiles. I swore to myself I wouldn't involve him in any bbts, opks, or hpts unless it came back that I am positively pregnant. I don't want sex to become something we do to make a baby.

Anywho! Night night! Def update tomorrow. I take my clear blue with fmu so I'll update in the am if I wake up early enough. I'll confirm with up and up with fmu and afternoon urine.


----------



## Flueky88

So glad he came home :) that's a start. We dtd last night, was really optimistic for my solid. Unfortunately, still flashing. Oh well, DH won't be disappointed, hehe. Fingers crossed you get your solid and SO will come around :)


----------



## ms sunshine

well if the yoga pants fail dobby get him drunk, handcuffs and have your wicked way lol 

hope you guys sort it out. tbh i cant even tell hubby when im gong to o as he says the stress of knowing puts him off as its too clinical so know what you mean. plus the amount of money i spend on hpts and opks he can live without knowing lol

was he in a better mood now dobby?

mac and silas are you guys in the tww?

fingers crossed for you flueky how long have you been trying ( you might have said but there 3 pages might have missed it lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

The yoga pants work every time. ;) we dtd twice, but he pulled out so idk. It's a step in the right direction. Cb gave me a flashing smile, and the test line is so light. My up and up looks positive though. Same test just one at 4 m and one at 5. Should I put pos opk on o via and ff? Way too tired to work ugh
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-15-05-59-01.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 4









Screenshot_2015-06-15-06-18-33.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mac1979

I thought so, but I'm not getting crosshairs on my chart confirming I O'd so who knows. I'm just looking forward to seeing my doctor on Wednesday to get this hashed out. I'm wondering if my issues with O'ing have anything to do with the fact I can't shift this weight no matter what I do.


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah i would dobby looks pos to me. Well sometimes day after you still have a chance so you got today and tomorrow to try i guess. 

Have you had any temp rise at all mac? Hopefully iys a case of its not happened yet or maybe its your hormones from 1st pg. Hope you get some answers let us know what they say


----------



## Flueky88

That looks positive to me too, Dobby. Maybe I'll stop by dollar store on way home and get cheap opks. Glad SO was feeling better.

:dust: To us all


----------



## mac1979

I had a temp rise for a couple days but it is back to 97.9 this morning. Its aggravating.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. We're going to the gym tonight and when SO takes his pre-workout it's like taking viagra haha so I brb washing my super short spandex shorts and bringing out the low cut krav tank top. :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Are you in with a chance this month dobby? Ivr got about another week before o after last month but am taking these prenatals so hoping they make any bean sticky this time. And going to try and not drink. Dont drink much anyway cant handle a toddler with a hangover lol just want better lucky this month


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't know tbh. My cb are still flashing smiles, but my up and up had a dark pos yesterday and a lighter positive today. My temp is up slightly, but nothing significant. It's been a bad month for temping. Shrugs. No bd. Dog went to the er and so and I fought at the gym.

CD 11 I took my temp an hour late. CD 12 I only slept 2 hours. The other white circles were heat wave nights. So my chart is essentially useless lol atm
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-16-07-36-21.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SilasLove

Still haven't o'ed yet myself, but I was sick the last 2 days with 102F temp and crap so who knows when I will o or not. 

Dobby - I hope you caught the egg despite him pulling out. Sorry OH had so much going on and sorry about your mc. 
Sunshine - sorry about how things worker out with last cycle :hugs: GL xx

Flueky - Welcome! GL x

Mac - I'm sorry. I completely understand your frustration.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes, sorry Silas! Are you feeling better?


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, sorry your puppy was sick. What happened? We have to take our dog in for another tumor removal.

Silas, I hope you are feeling better. 

I'm on day four of elevated temps but FF still isn't confirming ovulation.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac that is weird. Are you thinking of manually overriding it? She got a foxtail in her eye, but it fell our $220 later lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Hope your feeling better silas... 

What dogs do you guys have? Ive 3 rescues 2 collie jack russel crosses and a ginger giant looks like a tiger with his brindle stripes and he is definitely part alsation. 

Mac just looked at ur chart on the link i would guess u o'd but u missed a few days and u probably would have had temp dip then as u def are getting an increase. Hopefully the doc will let you know if you did tomorrow 

Well me and dh had a right stupid argument one of those over nothing but gets really harsh. Apparently things need to change before we have a baby but all was ok an hr ago and now its all s**t. Regretting the not drinking at the mo lol it will blow over just hate stupid arguments


----------



## Flueky88

SilasLove said:


> Still haven't o'ed yet myself, but I was sick the last 2 days with 102F temp and crap so who knows when I will o or not.
> 
> Dobby - I hope you caught the egg despite him pulling out. Sorry OH had so much going on and sorry about your mc.
> Sunshine - sorry about how things worker out with last cycle :hugs: GL xx
> 
> Flueky - Welcome! GL x
> 
> Mac - I'm sorry. I completely understand your frustration.

 Hope you feel better soon Silas, that's awfully high temp. I have mild UTI right now. I think from :sex: daily. Its only for three days my antibiotic so hopefully it wont interfere with things. I had day 6 of flashing smiley this morning >_< . Anyways, best of luck on ovulating.

Dobby, sorry to hear about poor doggy. That's weird about CB flashing but I know you had a positive opk on the other brand. Hmm, makes me wonder.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry to hear that Ms. Sunshine. Hugs. I hope things cool down. I am with you in the where are my drinks club. But it's like you said, it'll blow over. Hugs hugs hugs.

We have two dogs, two cats, and a snake. Thankfully, he's an animal nut like me. I have a sable Sheltie that is 5 and I, shamefully admit, bought her through a backyard breeder after my first pregnancy loss and a failed dog adoption. The second is an Australian Shep/ Rottweiler mix that we adopted a week before Christmas. And by we, I mean me hahahaha. He was so pissed I adopted her, but then he came home and was like ok she is freaking cute.

Flueky, boo! I know that feeling! Been there, treated that! Haha. Did you let them know you were ttc? I'm sure you'll be fine though. The dog is fine. She's still rubbing at it, but not showing signs it's in there.


----------



## Flueky88

DobbyForever said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Ms. Sunshine. Hugs. I hope things cool down. I am with you in the where are my drinks club. But it's like you said, it'll blow over. Hugs hugs hugs.
> 
> We have two dogs, two cats, and a snake. Thankfully, he's an animal nut like me. I have a sable Sheltie that is 5 and I, shamefully admit, bought her through a backyard breeder after my first pregnancy loss and a failed dog adoption. The second is an Australian Shep/ Rottweiler mix that we adopted a week before Christmas. And by we, I mean me hahahaha. He was so pissed I adopted her, but then he came home and was like ok she is freaking cute.
> 
> Flueky, boo! I know that feeling! Been there, treated that! Haha. Did you let them know you were ttc? I'm sure you'll be fine though. The dog is fine. She's still rubbing at it, but not showing signs it's in there.

It was kind of embarrassing. It was this old male doctor too. Haha. Yeah, I made sure I let him know. I think only 3 days, I should be fine anyways. I love my little furbaby, can't stand when something is wrong. She'll look so pitiful. Oh well. I think DH and I are gonna chill out tonight and watch TV. I'll update tomorrow on opk. How are you and SO, Dobby?


----------



## DobbyForever

We're ok. Ish. He's said at least three times this week that he feels like everything is falling to pieces at work and with family, so he just needs me to keep putting the cray in a box and be there when he needs me/ give him space when he needs it. Tonight is a space day. I honestly think the instability with his family and work is just too much pressure on him, but he doesn't know how to share the loss with me.


----------



## Flueky88

DobbyForever said:


> We're ok. Ish. He's said at least three times this week that he feels like everything is falling to pieces at work and with family, so he just needs me to keep putting the cray in a box and be there when he needs me/ give him space when he needs it. Tonight is a space day. I honestly think the instability with his family and work is just too much pressure on him, but he doesn't know how to share the loss with me.

I'm sure it must be hard. Its bad enough when one is failing. Glad you can be there for him. Sorry things didn't work out last night. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. Thanks. Just trying to self sooth. Getting pretty good at it haha. Which is why things are getting better with SO. He can see how much better I am at it, which allows him to focus on himself and his issues. I asked him today what I can do to help destress him, and he just smiled and said to keep doing what I'm doing. But you know, whatever will be shall be. He's not going anywhere, I'm not going anywhere, and neither are my ovaries and uterus so. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Flashing smiley...grrr.


----------



## ms sunshine

A snake omg lol had a friend who had snakes and spiders freaked me out lol . More the spiders theyre evil. 

Ah sounds like things are getting better just a shame he is having family and work problems at same time. Yeah we are ok now think he is stressed from work from doing over time and then he is doing shifts which he doesnt want to do but not got much choice. Just does my head in that he would use having a baby ir not to win an argument


----------



## SilasLove

Men :nope: 

I think when our OH's think of babies they probably think more of the $$ signs than the joy. and that's okay, because someone has to. I mean, not always I am sure but I bet it sits on the back of their mind and eats at them until they are stressed and vulnerable and then it just comes out like a bomb in all the wrong ways, you know? I know my DH is a mess when stressed out and would probably say something stupid like not having another and of course its going to hit you where it hurts because if he isn't willing then obviously you can't really have another ..
Sorry sunshine. I'm sure he will come around and apologize especially if you think its due to stress.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed. I picture The Backup Plan movie where the guy is making pancakes and freaking out about baby costs. SO and I make enough to live comfortably with a kid OR a house. So I know that kills him. Too dang bad! You'll love your baby and it'll all work out. The bills will get paid and there will be food ;)

My snake is a ball python. He is incredibly sweet. Has never snapped at anybody. My mom says she won't babysit our baby if I don't get rid of him though. =\

And my temp was 97.68 today with a flashing smile so no O for me. The positive up and ups are fading though, but still are near posutive. Reminding me why I hate them.


----------



## mac1979

Went to the doctor today and found out I have PCOS. I'm starting on metformin and hopefully that works for me. At least this explains why I can't shed this weight no matter what I do.


----------



## Tai86

hey ladies...please help. Oh BD the morning before ovulation. im 6 days late but negative hpt!!!all my igns point toward pregnant!!!! Thre nights ago i SSWORE up and down im starting AF but never came......What do you guys think?also lotion/white discharge(sorry TMI)


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, I am so sorry to hear that! Hugs!!! But at least now your doctor's know so they can help you properly. 

Tai, are you sure of when you ovulated? And by sure I mean confirmed with temping? You could have ovulated later than you think or you could just be taking longer to build up hcg. In any case, if you test negative tomorrow I would call your doctor. I know my gyn advises to test the day of, then again a week later, and if it is negative both times then to come in. If that exam yields nothing, they stop worrying unless your af is Mia for three months.


----------



## DobbyForever

SO and a I had an amazing chat which ended in some very sweet BD. :) I'm back in the game! If i stop getting stupid flashing smiles.


----------



## Flueky88

How is everybody today? 

Mac, I'm sorry to hear that but glad Dr figured it out and hopefully now you can get your bfp.

Dobby, that's great :)

AFM, I had 8th day of flashing smiley. I will test tomorrow, but I don't think I will test anymore this month. Will just wait for AF if that elusive solid smiley never comes. It'll be alright though :)


----------



## ms sunshine

woo hoo dobby

mac did she say how long it will be before it helps you o? hope you are in with a shot this cycle.

yeah men silas. he's a lot better now i think. probably didnt help last cycle getting bfps then no bfps. they dont do blood here so early so the the doc thought i was just late but after showing her my chart she said was probably a chemical so that probably didnt help. he said he was ok but he is a bottler. looks like he is working nights tho next week whe im probably o'ing so when he is sleeping in the afternoon im gonna have to wake him while my son naps so hes going to feel a bit used this cycle lol


----------



## SilasLove

The Dr called this morning with the results from my cd21 bloodwork. My progesterone level was .7 and so I am starting clomid next cycle. Everything else came back normal so they believe PCOS is the culprit. Not sure if this is a for sure diagnosis or not but I am glad I have some answers and a plan. I'm out this cycle for sure though since I haven't ovulated. 

Mac - kind of in the same boat as you right now :hugs: glad your getting some help.


----------



## ms sunshine

glad you found out silas, at least you can start a fresh next cycle and you should o now you're on clomid


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs everyone. Post and run, sorry. 8th day of flashing smiles. Temp dipped again tonight, but could be from leaving two windows open. I am so fatigued. Blah. I have to buy a new box of cb digitals r_r


----------



## mac1979

Silas-did they offer you metformin or are you going straight onto clomid? My doc said we could do clomid but I would risk multiples so we are just trying to regulate things first and see if that helps me. I did O this cycle and we BDd two days before so there is a chance. I am 7 DPO today.


----------



## SilasLove

We are going straight to clomid which surprised me as well. I was thinking I would be offered metformin first but not the case - it was only mentioned once but never offered. :shrug:


----------



## Flueky88

DobbyForever said:


> Hugs everyone. Post and run, sorry. 8th day of flashing smiles. Temp dipped again tonight, but could be from leaving two windows open. I am so fatigued. Blah. I have to buy a new box of cb digitals r_r

9th day of flashing for me. I used last test stick today. I'm going to give up this month. I'm either not ovulating, haven't yet, or had a short LH surge. Either way I'm just not fooling with it. Time to wait for AF and hope my body will straighten itself out. 

Fingers crossed for ALL of you ladies and lots of :dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky88 said:


> 9th day of flashing for me. I used last test stick today. I'm going to give up this month. I'm either not ovulating, haven't yet, or had a short LH surge. Either way I'm just not fooling with it. Time to wait for AF and hope my body will straighten itself out.

Me too! I was so sure today would be solid. If I have a usual 28 then I should O tomorrow. But nothing but flashing. The worst part was my up and up was a clear positive right away. The control line was way darker the entire time the test was drying and then when it was done. My temps are still low. I am using my second clear blue thing in the afternoon so I have one holder for fmu and one holder for afternoon urine. The one I took yesterday afternoon looked almost positive when I pulled it out. The ones with fmu are so light. Shrugs. So and I have plans to BD tonight anyway (I hate that his sex drive and this ttc has made us have plans to have sex....) before we each head off to our parents' for the weekend.


----------



## Flueky88

DobbyForever said:


> Flueky88 said:
> 
> 
> 9th day of flashing for me. I used last test stick today. I'm going to give up this month. I'm either not ovulating, haven't yet, or had a short LH surge. Either way I'm just not fooling with it. Time to wait for AF and hope my body will straighten itself out.
> 
> Me too! I was so sure today would be solid. If I have a usual 28 then I should O tomorrow. But nothing but flashing. The worst part was my up and up was a clear positive right away. The control line was way darker the entire time the test was drying and then when it was done. My temps are still low. I am using my second clear blue thing in the afternoon so I have one holder for fmu and one holder for afternoon urine. The one I took yesterday afternoon looked almost positive when I pulled it out. The ones with fmu are so light. Shrugs. So and I have plans to BD tonight anyway (I hate that his sex drive and this ttc has made us have plans to have sex....) before we each head off to our parents' for the weekend.Click to expand...

Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing the flashing b***h. You give me hope that it may just be the opk itself. I'll just BD for fun and wait for AF. I guess I'll plan another 36 day cycle. I'll test if I'm late. If its not my month, it'll be okay. Have fun tonight ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha not taken the wrong way. I honestly think maybe I started my test too early since I started based on the 24 day cycle. So the holder detected a natural rise in estrogen versus my gearing to O rise. But that's just a theory. In any case, I haven't Oed yet. Just glad I am temping!


----------



## Flueky88

Yes, I wish I'd have been temping. Maybe I can remember in the morning. I may have also started too early. I was just worried if I started on cycle day 16, I'd miss it. In any case I don't think I'll do any opks until next cycle.


----------



## DobbyForever

The gyn filling in for mine said to stop temping and using opks and just have sex every other day from CD 10 to CD 25, and if I don't conceive by October to call her. Meanwhile, my afternoon Target was negative and my Clearblue is an empty circle. And SO forgot his boss' last week is next week so he has to go out with coworkers tonight. He'll be home late and we have breakfast plans, but he needs to head to his parents' for Father's Day and is too stress, tired, and sick (he came down with a cold yesterday) to DTD before he goes.


----------



## DobbyForever

And day 10 of the never ending opk confusion. SO and I dtd twice last night when he came home loaded. Boys will be boys. r_r waiting for him to wake up so we can go out for breakfast. He's so cute when he's sleeping :) sleep now! You won't be able to sleep in soon haha
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-20-07-56-07.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SilasLove

Awesome Dobby! I hope this did the trick. ;) 

I'm ready for AF to start lol, so I can go ahead and move on to my next cycle. Taking clomid cd3-7.


----------



## Flueky88

SilasLove said:


> Awesome Dobby! I hope this did the trick. ;)
> 
> I'm ready for AF to start lol, so I can go ahead and move on to my next cycle. Taking clomid cd3-7.

I hope clomid will help you, Silas! I hope you get your bfp and its a sticky bean. Isn't so weird wishing for AF to show? I hope I don't have to wait too long this cycle for her.


----------



## Flueky88

I just wanted to do a bit of a stupid update.

So I felt really down yesterday morning getting that flashing smiley face and feeling like a failure about not ovulating. Had a long day at work and was starving so we went out to eat Chinese. My fortune was "Remember three months from this date. Good things are in store for you."

I know it's silly, but it made me feel better. Not that I believe it per say, but a reminder that it can take time and not to feel so impatient. I just wanted to share this and now you all may laugh, lol


----------



## SilasLove

No laughing flueky - I would be like "this means something!!" :haha:

At least you got out of your mood, that's all that matters. Sometimes it takes something this simple to help you remember that although it sucks, you do have time.


----------



## mac1979

Huge temp spike today of 98.6. Probably because the A/C stopped working last night, I woke up a hot sweaty mess this morning as temps here have been around 100 during the day lately.

Flueky-I'm a big believer in signs showing you that you are on the right path. Yo got that fortune for a reason.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, you are in good company!!! I had a fortune cookie that said something about a new person coming into my life that I would just love. :) I kept it.

Silas, I know that feeling. It is wretched. I hope the b shows up soon so you can move on to the next cycle. Hugs

Mac, lame. But maybe it's a combination of O and the heat? I forgot where you are in your cycle. But yeah the heat wave messed up my chart, just glad it happened my first week.

Afm, FINALLY got my solid smile. Had some O cramps yesterday and the day before out of my right ovary which makes sense since gyn confirmed I Oed out of my left last cycle. Just hoping we're ok DTD 48 hours before O. My temps were low so O is happening today for sure.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-21-08-21-23.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SilasLove

I hope it was enough Dobby!! 

I'm so jealous of your +opks lol. GL xx


----------



## mac1979

I'm pretty sure I Od about 9/10 days ago. I just temped for funsies and its 98.34 so I'm guessing it was the heat. Fortunately, I'm one of few who has almost no side effects from metformin. Just a bit of gas but that puts me on a level playing field with DH now.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks for the support girls. I was worried, I'd be thought of as crazy but I was wrong. 

Silas, Looking forward to seeing if clomid does the trick for you.

Mac, I've got my fingers crossed for you. When are you testing?

Dobby, so happy you got your solid smiley! I actually felt like doing opk to see if I would, but I'm saving them for next month. 

AFM, nothing much. I was super hungry yesterday. I was hungry like every 2 hours. Today it is better. I was starting to think AF was coming. I am just gonna be a cheerleader for you ladies right now :)


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks Flueky ...AF has to come first, lol. We will see when she decides to drop in. Hopefully earlier and not 2 weeks late like last cycle :wacko: 

When is AF due flueky??


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, are you sure you're out?

Excited for our thread to start posting test pictures. :)

Surge is still ongoing so thinking I caught the beginning of it. I have 4 more up and ups so going to test tonight, tomorrow in the am, afternoon, and pm with those. I have to admit seeing the solid smile is almost as much of a high as a bfp
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-21-12-41-03.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ms sunshine

Well guys unless i o early again i have ages to wait annoying as i would normally have o'd now. Fed up waiting. Worried my temps are off with the heat so just hope i will tell when i o. Gonna start with opks tomorrow and hope i o soon. Hate waiting lol but I keep thinking that i am getting slight twinge of o pain so am hopeful


----------



## Flueky88

Silas,This is second cycle off bcp and first cycle was 36 days. So assuming same length July 5th. I hope your cycle isn't too long. I hate waiting for AF. What day do you think AF will show?

Dobby, I'm not 100% but I just don't want go worry about if I'm ovulating or not this month. However, I think I will test cycle day 37 if no AF. So July 6th. I will be so anxious waiting for your hpt results. I did remember to take my temp this a.m. It seemed a bit high 98.7, I may try to temp rest of cycle. 

Ms sunshine, good luck! Hope you O soon and get started in tww.


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed crossed for you both that you O soon!

My temp was up from 97.2something to 97.68 but my temps have been all over the place from the heat wave/ sleep deprivation. I also had this warm feeling near my right ovary last night. SO stayed at his parents' last night. My bil is effing up my baby making chances again and stressing SO out. Was hoping to get a bd in tonight for good measure, but unlikely. Best case scenario my last BD was 44 hours before O, worst case 68 hours. Not the worst odds, but we will see. I have 6 Walmart cheapies left, 2 old style frer, and 2 frer gold digitalis. Crazy me will probably start testing at 6 dpo with the cheapies
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-22-09-51-01.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mac1979

I'm 11 dpo, just almost threw up trying to toke a bite of a wrap just like one I loved last week. It my be metformin causing nausea though. No other signs for me though. Going to wait until 15 dpo before I test.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, I hope that is good news!!! Fxed!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks, Dobby. Honestly, I'm just hoping AF won't take too long to show up. I've accepted that its unlikely I will ovulate this cycle and I'm okay with that. I've read it can take 2-3 months to get on track after bcp and I'm just not lucky to revert back quickly. I'm looking forward to next cycle and hope I will ovulate then. Sorry, bil is messing up BD plans. I'm pretty fortunate don't really have that issue. Just worried DH will pass kidney stone again soon or have surgery again to have it removed. I'm forcing the fluids and lemonade on him. Hope you get your bfp next week!

Mac, I hope that's a good dig for you and not side effect. Fingers crossed! Keep us posted. :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah it took me three months to o after bcp really freaked me out. Think i will o this week with cm and medium colour line on opk. Fingers crossed mac that it is a pg sign.


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah I've decided to take mentality it'll take a year to get pregnant and so if it happens earlier great. If not, I don't feel as devastated. I'm hoping I will ovulate again next month though. I should probably temp.

I hope you ovulate this week. So you can start tww! Fingers crossed and :dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Post and run... I was bored on my break at work so did so good, old-fashioned obsessing.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-06-22-14-16-06.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Flueky88

This literally made me LOL, Dobby :) 

You know its ironic how people get pregnant by accident and its hard when you are trying.


----------



## mac1979

I just told DH of we are out this month next month we are BDing in the backseat of the car as it seems to work for high schoolers all the time.


----------



## lovebabyhopes

mac1979 said:


> I just told DH of we are out this month next month we are BDing in the backseat of the car as it seems to work for high schoolers all the time.

Or the jacuzzi. Can you believe anyone gets pregnant in the jacuzzi? LOL I was scared to take a luke warm bath for my entire first pregnancy..


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I used to be one of those people, too. Honestly, worried SO's bodybuilding supplements are messing with his soldiers. =\ couple more cycles and I might bring it up. He's not going to like it on so many levels.


----------



## SilasLove

I have no idea when AF will really arrive but based off a 37 day cycle AF is due July 9 :( Seems so long away. 

Dobby I love it! Looks like something I would do! Hope you don't have to bring up that convo with OH. 

I got accidentally pregnant with my first two and for the one I am planning it seems to be taking forever.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol thanks! Between that and my shopping cart of first signals... Sometimes I feel a bit crazy


----------



## Flueky88

My first month ttc, I bought 5 pregnancy tests at dollar store and lady says, " I hope you aren't buying all of those fore yourself." Yeah, made me feel kinda crazy, gotta have some cheap tests before pulling out the expensive ones.


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, if you can post a pic of his supplements I could let you know. DH is a pro at those and I know a good deal too.


----------



## DobbyForever

He takes a whole crap ton of JYM. For sure creatine and protein powder. And pre-workout. He has so many bottles and I never know which ones he uses, but those three for sure. His testosterone was out of control last month hence the bd marathoning last month and the month before. He was off them this month because of an injury to his bicep, and he only takes them on workout days. He says it might explain why his sex drive is so low this month. He is back on them this week though.


----------



## mac1979

Pre workout, creatine and protein are safe. If he takes anything that s a "testosterone booster" it can decrease his sperm count.


----------



## DobbyForever

Phew! Thanks! But he may have added testosterone. He was talking about his levels being up which made him extra aggressive in bed. I wasn't complaining, but I was thinking about his sperm. He's too manly. He'll get offended if I bring up that his sperm count may be an issue. And he is way into his bodybuilding to give up any supplements, especially with another 10 years of childbearing years ahead of us. Ctyvtyvghv. He is so distressed right now, but he won't tell me what happened at his parents'. =\. I told him I feel helpless to help him. His response? Because there isn't anything you can do to help... All matter of factly. He is such a butt.


----------



## ms sunshine

ugh im an idiot, i have nearly dark line on opk and just found out only have 1 left AAGGHHH i never run out whats happened im tooooo obsessed to run out! so got some on speedy delivery hope it comes tomorrow. have to search my "stash" to see if any fell out of the bag into my box where i keep all this stuff. can go store as sofa shopping later. need one that is toddler and dog proof, if there is such a thing lol

well you could always swop his testosterone stuff with a placebo dobby lol men eh. found out why we had massive argument other day and why he said no more kids(which hes changed his mind about now) it was the anniversary of his mums death, which i find out about as he posted it on fb. bizarre eh. i never remember that sort of thing, but instead of talking about what he is feeling he picks an argument with me, and opens up on fb. does my head in. but at least all is back to normal now.


----------



## mac1979

Temp this morning was 98.58. Either slept with my mouth open (which I never do) or I'm out with an 11 day luteal phase.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't think I Oed yet which is bizarre. I had the cramps and it's been 48 hours since my solid smile. =/ uggggh so confused. I know my temp rises slowly after O but not this slowly. No idea what is happening. SO is in a funk so DTD tonight is not happening

Mac, why does that temp mean you are out? It is still quite high.

Sunshine, so sorry to hear about hubby. Men are weird like that sometimes. It's not as easy for them to open up 1-1 and they bottle things.


----------



## mac1979

I mistyped it was supposed to be 97.58.


----------



## DobbyForever

:( hugs sorry to hear that. Hoping it goes back up!

I'm starting to feel out before my tww even starts. Sigh. Really hard to stay positive. This O is kicking my a** though. Back ache, fatigue, irritability. Blah


----------



## ms sunshine

would u guys take any notice to an opk reading after an hr or so? the top opk was yesterday and is nearly the same colour as test line and todays is pailer. But i looked at yesterdays after 5 mins was dark but not pos but didnt check again for a few hrs and it was nearly positive so dont know if it is like hpt were you ignore the result after 20 mins or what ever. only asking as i thought todays would have been darker. i now ive not o'd as no temp dip or rise on my bbt. my new opks still not arrived so hope they do tomorrow as have none left
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mac1979

I've noticed mine always look darker later on, I would ignore it. 

Temp still low today, looms like I'm out, AF should arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not familiar with that brand, but I know the Target OPKs say to ignore a negative after the time limit. But it's okay to look at a positive after the time limit. If and only if you checked within the time limit to determine if it was negative or positive.  Weirdest instructions ever.

Mac, hugs. I'm so sorry to hear that! Treat yourself to something special this week and baby dust for the next cycle.

AFM, FF seems to think I Oed Sunday night. I looked back through my charts, and my slow temp rise doesn't seem to weird actually. But I only got 5 hours of sleep, so I don't know if I my .2 rise today was from that or my classic 3dpo .2 rise. Shrugs. In any case, SO and I managed to get down and dirty a few times last night. Poor guy is stressing the f*** out. He opened up a tiny bit, but no details. I really feel for him. And then I feel guilty because I don't think he can emotionally handle me being pregnant until things get sorted with his family. But I want to be pregnant. My cousin brought her baby yesterday dbauldgasiul baby fever.


----------



## ms sunshine

well hopefully af wont show mac and ur temp goes up. 

ahh right that makes sense then if my opks dont come tomorrow should be ok as it might be a few more days before o in that case. 

it might make him feel better dobby once ur pg sometimes it pulls you back together. me and hubby were extremely close during the pregnancy as it wasnt an easy one and made us stronger people... might give him something to look forward to rather than worry about work and family problems maybe. my niece and brother has aspergers so i know its not always straight forward as that tho


----------



## DobbyForever

thanks, Sunshine!

I have to read this story to my campers, saw this, and thought it looked like a classic egg being fertilized picture. My coworkers think I am nuts and that my "ovaries are in tick tock overdrive" hahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry to hear that mac :hugs:

Dobby, I see it too!! I hope this is your cycle. :)

AFM, I've been really tired. I seriously went to bed at 8 p.m. It wasn't a bad day at work. I've been tired and really hungry past couple days. So, I think AF will arrive soon. I hope she does and I can start a new cycle :)


----------



## ms sunshine

right... well annoyed opks havnt arrived. also confused as to whether i have ovulated or not.... can anyone check my chart? 
My Ovulation Chart

on cd12 is where i didnt check the opk. these opks are poop worst ive ever bought. if its positive it goes patchy after a few hours and im pretty sure if its negative they go a bit darker. on the cd12 its patchy and im not sure if its positive or not. when i left after five mins it was nearly positive but reading the instructions you're supposed to check after 20 mins. i next look an hr or 2 after as i was playing with my son and completely forgot. on prev months positive opks look like this after a few hrs. i have had a few o stingy pinches and achey pains. i sort of dismissed the opk as it was negative next day but today my temp is up and a few days ago i had a small dip. the temp could be because its hot i guess but not any hotter then prev nights. so i dont know. is that dip dippy enough to be a pre o dip? these opks really irritate me im going to have to look for another brand. also if i have o'd will ff work it out from my temp and put the line in or does it only do that if you use opks?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine, that's a tricky chart. I know a rise in C is only .2 so CD 11 looks like maybe, but I would leave closer to cd 13 with the ewcm and lack of positive opk. But we would need to wait a couple more temps to confirm. I use target up and up, you just get a lot of bear positives like you have seen. I figures out why I had so many flashing smiles, but honestly if you're willing to dole out the cash I do like cb advanced. Most people use wondfo ovulation sticks from what I have read


----------



## mac1979

As of last night I'm officially out this month. Time for another try. Going to try OPks and vitex this cycle.


----------



## ms sunshine

hugs mac. yeah lot of ppl say vitex is good for pcos

thanks dobby. so annoying that ive ran out of opks and just wish i had remembered to check the one the other day. well i guess i will see the next few days if its another increase or not. might get the cb next cycle in case i have o'd. hate not being able to poas :grr:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Mac. I hope the vitex and opks help!

Sunshine, I love that emoji. Hahaha. Sorry your opk situation is frustrating. :( Hopefully, there won't be a next cycle because you O and get a bfp.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well i think my temp is up. 2. Say think because i took it early. Ive been using the calculator as all my temps are at different times because of ds. And thrn a fee hr later i took it and its about . 4 lower. I've put down the higher one as i think the lower is from my son thrashing about when he hopped in bed. He was too hot and couldn't sleep so helped me to stay awake with him... Hmm tired mummy today. Now im wide awake hes asleep. So i guess it might be higher might not.


----------



## ms sunshine

well opks arrived hurrah. and its positive. hubby said we didnt have time to bd today as he is coming off night shift and then we are going out and then he is going out with his friends but going to have to pounce before he wakes up lol im confused by my chart cm is nearly dry now only bit sticky pretty sure ive ovulated and its probably just the surge is still on going. cant go off my temps as ive been such a bad sleeper and its so hot. i also had a a small spot of blood 2 days ago didnt have a clue what it was and then i thought maybe its o spotting ive never had it before .


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm could just be o spotting. Can be a sign of a high quality egg if I remember correctly. FXed!

Ff tried to change my O date, but I know my truth.


----------



## ms sunshine

What dpo is everyone and who is still left for this cycle.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am either 5dpo or 3dpo. Bd was timed better for 5dpo so hoping that's right


----------



## Flueky88

I'm cycle day 28, I feel like AF will be here in the next couple of days. I've been so tired, hungry, and moody. I hope she comes soon so I can look forward to next cycle.

Good luck catching that egg sunshine.

Dobby, FX for you. Keep us updated. 

Sorry mac :'(

Silas, how are you? AF yet?


----------



## SilasLove

I am CD34 or 37 IF AF wants to come on time.
She definitely didn't come early. 
But DH had to go out of town for work so I am okay with that since we don't know when he will be getting back here. We will visit him, but not sure how any DTD will happen in a hotel room with two little ones. :haha:


----------



## ms sunshine

When are you guys going to test if af doesn't arrive? Am just hoping for another temp increase in morning got my fingers and toes crossed then it will be third high bbt


----------



## Flueky88

Silas, I imagine that would be very difficult for DTD. I hope it comes whenever timing is good for you :) I'm crossing all I can for you too!

Sunshine, I think I will test either July 4th or 5th if AF hasn't shown by then.


----------



## DobbyForever

They have to sleep at some point JUST KIDDING

I am already peeing for fun. Not using the real tests until 8 dpo so 3 more days


----------



## Oldermummy78

Good luck girls :dust:


----------



## ms sunshine

Well ff says i have finally o'd and im 3dpo woo hoo


----------



## DobbyForever

Woohoo! Welcome to the dark side!

I had a crazy dip, almost a whole degree, today. Nothing should have caused that. Hoping it is a good sign


----------



## SilasLove

GL ladies xx

I'm feeling a little crampy so thinking AF may be coming. She is due July 6th I do believe. (Really never know though.)

I have had sore breasts and they have had this burning sensation - doesn't feel very good. I know I didn't ovulate so its AF related I guess but never really had the burning sensation before.


----------



## ms sunshine

dont know whats going on with my chart bbt has dropped to the coverline. i know it wasnt as hot last night and its meant to be cooler tonight too... and then heat wave next week so i think my chart is not going to make sense this month. and then i let my son get in bed last night as i thought i might sleep longer while hubby is working, and he ended up taking up two thirds of a kind size bed! hes only 2. anyway crampy as hell today i thought id got away with it last few days.

thats weird silas never had that myself.

fingers x'd its implantation its the right dpo for it. have you any symptoms?

hey older mummy hows things?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahah! I can relate to your son. I had a queen sized bed in college, and I used ALL of it. The first sleepover with SO, he commented that if we ever moved in together we need a king sized bed hahahaha. 

Sorry about the sore boobs, Silas. I have never had boob pain even when I was pregnant. They are just to small! hehehe

My body is weird. Been exhausted, bit of nausea, so moody, SO BLOATED x.x, my motherly instincts kicked in. Like I am just very protective of my body all of sudden. I've had nausea before (honestly anytime I have a cycle longer than 27 days my body can't handle the hormones and I get all sorts of sick), but this time I had it and my immediate reaction was to get ginger ale. My temp was up a bit, so interested to see what it ends up doing. BFNs this morning with fmu and smu. Don't know if I want to bother testing tonight. I'm bummed out about this concert.


----------



## SilasLove

Sounds promising though Dobby. 

I really just want my next cycle to start. DH isn't going to be away as long as originally thought so AF can come anytime now and I will be fine with that. I'm so impatient.


----------



## Flueky88

FX for you Dobby, still so early.

Silas that's great he wont be gone as long :)

I'm also waiting for AF. DH made me test yesterday, wasn't fmu. He wanted me to drink a beer with him last night. I only drank one just in case, but I'm pretty sure it'll be AF for me. 

Sunshine, sorry your chart is going to be wonky :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky88 said:


> FX for you Dobby, still so early.
> 
> Silas that's great he wont be gone as long :)
> 
> I'm also waiting for AF. DH made me test yesterday, wasn't fmu. He wanted me to drink a beer with him last night. I only drank one just in case, but I'm pretty sure it'll be AF for me.
> 
> Sunshine, sorry your chart is going to be wonky :(

Thanks! And I'm going to ditto the other comments. I am so, so tired. I just want to eat my cookies, brush my teeth, and sleep. New camp tomorrow so we have to start an hour earlier. x.x

Here is tonight's bfn.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-06-28 at 9.46.43 PM.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ms sunshine

Well my temp is back up hope the dip was a good sign. Just exhausted today could just sleep.


----------



## DobbyForever

We should boycott life and just sleep lol. I am so exhausted. 

My temp is hovering around 98.1. I don't like it. Usually I am closer to 98.6 if pregnant


----------



## ms sunshine

Well im 7 dpo and apary fron thr occasional cramp no symptoms. And ive had a massive dip4 dpo and small dip 6 dpo. But massive anxiety today having a filling in my wisdom tooth. I hate dentists.


----------



## DobbyForever

Not gonna lie, I had a panic attack when they numb my mouth. My mommy had to come hold my hand and they had to drug me with laughing gas... best part, a guy from my school was volunteering there so he witnessed all of if x.x so awk


----------



## ms sunshine

lol makes me feel better. my mum came with me and waited in the waiting room. if i had to choose dentist or giving birth, giving birth would win...


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha glad things went well. :)

I am getting a blood test after work. I am hoping I just implanted at a low hcg so a urine bfp is taking too long. I am trying not to get my hopes up, but it's hard.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh so I caved and got the vip on ff. 9/10 charts like mine based on post p temps were pregnant. I overlaid my charts and this cycle is noticeably different omg I am nervous
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-07-01-12-07-15.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, sorry yk hear about your anxiety over the dentist. I'm like one of the weirdest ppl on the planet and love how clean my teeth feel afterwards. I know, insane. I've got my fx for you. When do you think you will test?

Dobby, please let us know your results tomorrow. I'm really excited for you!


I'm still waiting for AF. I was having symptoms like she was coming and now I'm not. I had the weirdest thing happen though. I felt pinching from my cervix. Ya know like when you have a pap smear. Never had that feeling before other than during pap. Hmmm, maybe I am insane as stated earlier about dentist. I'm thinking I will test this weekend if AF doesn't show. Today is cycle day 33. I'm ready for AF or BFP (this would be better).

Hope you ladies have a good evening :)


----------



## ms sunshine

When do you get results dobby? 

Fingers x'd your chart looks promising. Looks like implantation. 

Flukey well hope that is good sign. That was one of the things i noticed at about 4 wks pg with first. I couldn't get bfp for 2 weeks after af was due but things like that made me know i was pg. 

Not sure when im going to test. Ladt monthbwas total anxiety. Think i got s faint line which turned into chemical so i dont want to test to early. My doc knows i get anxiety and shr said not tontest for 4 weeks after af was due. Lol i coukdnt cope with that so going to leavr it for 1 to 2 wweeks of being late. So not this weekend maybr weekend after at earliest. Last month by now i was ill and crampy this month nothing. Only weird thing is when i got og first time i had the weirdest dreams and i dont know if its a sign or the heat but my dreams have been really vivid. 

Sorry about my typing had to turn auto correct off ad its crazy but i think my typing is worse lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Also hoping it is a good sign and you get a bfp this weekend, Flueky.

Sunshine, hugs. Vivid dreams are also a good sign. Hang in there! And even with my autocorrect on I have a bunch of errors.

I just had it drawn an hour ago. It gets transported to the nearby hospital, has to be analyzed, and records updated. I have to call, but there is a 24 hour number. I will call around 9pm. If I got lucky, it might get done early. But most likely have to call in the morning. Frer was another bfn though


----------



## SilasLove

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-today-should-take-my-digi.html#post35753695

Check this out for me ladies?? I unexpectedly got it today while just taking a test to appease my poas addiction. :wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay!! Congratulations!!! Do you know how sensitive that test is? Free gold digitalis are like 10 and people say good things about the weeks estimator


----------



## SilasLove

They are 25mlU...I may go buy some different tests tomorrow but I will go ahead and use my reg digi I have as well as another ic. I'm currently doing a hold lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Excited! I think if it is that obvious on a 25 it should work on most digitals :). Excited to see it!


----------



## SilasLove

I wasn't brave enough to do my digi :haha: the 2nd test looks the same as the first tho.


----------



## DobbyForever

Are you thinking of doing it tomorrow? :)


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, tomorrow with fmu. DH won't let me wait any later, plus I need to know where I stand lol. I'm so terrified of seeing "not pregnant" though!! And my DD broke her arm last night and I was in the xray room with her...didn't think there was any chance I was preggo because I didn't O :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awe poor DD! Hope she is feeling better. I am sure you are fine since. :). Excited to see your digi!


----------



## DobbyForever

Absolutely gutted. Blood came back totally negative. SO just left for the weekend, too. Why is there no champagne in my house?


----------



## kksy9b

yay! Congrats Silas!! Hope that you get your "pregnant" in the AM. I think some digi's can be 50 on the sensitivity as an FYI so if it doesn't come back positive but no AF, I would definitely grab another one and wait 2 more days :flower:

Still silently stalking you gals and wish the best for you all!


----------



## mac1979

Go Silas, hope you get a positive digi tomorrow.

As for me, I'm just waiting to ovulate, taking my metformin and Vitex and hoping it works.


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, oh I hope so too. Maybe I just ovulated later after I gave up. A girl can dream ;)
It is hard to see bfn's. I'd imagine a chemical would be really hard. I kinda want to tomorrow but I think Saturday is better ideal. I will wait patiently for your test. Keep us posted :) and yeah autocorrect can suck big time!!

So anxious for you Silas. Praying and FX!! I'll be checking thread in a.m. :) 

Dobby I'm sorry sweetie, but its not over til AF shows! Maybe you haven't implanted yet? How many dpo are you again?

:dust: to us all


----------



## DobbyForever

It came back negative. They aren't supposed to say anything but the number, but the b**** nonchalantly said, "It came back as 1. That means you are not pregnant." Worse still, the doctor has to message it to me tomorrow so sigh


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks kksy9b!

Mac, hope you will O soon so you can get closer to your bfp!

Dobby, I was typing my.post and after I posted I saw your post. Aren't you 11dpo now? It could be possible you haven't implanted yet. Sometimes its 12dpo. Are you going to wait til AF is late? I'm still hoping for you.

Well I'm off to bed, so sleepy. Was on call last night and got called at 1230 a.m. Then home around 240 a.m. Try to fall back asleep and woke up at 6 a.m. for normal day.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am 10dpo, ff thinks 8 but who knows. I am having a shitty night. SO'S family hates me apparently and finally owned up to it. Sigh


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: :hugs: i'm sorry dobby about the bfn and your SO's family


----------



## Flueky88

:hug: I'm so sorry, Dobby that's really awful. I wouldn't give up just yet on a bfp. Every pregnancy can be different. As far as SO's family that's awful. You'll be in my thoughts and I hope today will be a better day.

I have a question. So soul running a humidifier effect my temp, if I did bbt (kinda holding me back from trying)?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. They are just having their own shitty problems and lashing out at me. Idk what to think anymore about my body. It was hot, but cooled down. I was a little restless, buy shrugs. My temp is still high. So confused. AF is due in two days with spotting tomorrow. My temp should be decreasing by now not rising. Watch me just be sick.


----------



## ms sunshine

flueky not a 100% sure but if its on most nights it should be ok i always try and do the same thing in a cycle to keep it consistent. do you have any other symptoms yet?

dobby is that whats been wrong with SO? with stress with family. so sad. i thought you got on ok with his mum thats sad. how does he feel about it? hugs x

silas any news yet got everything crossed for bfp

i had wrote a longer post but my mobile decided to delete the whole lot grr lol

ive still got no symptoms really. i didnt have any with my first pg so not overly worried, but my chart is weird can anyone look? My Ovulation Chart

did i o later than it thinks? i dont think so as i had 3 higher temps before drop but so weird how i had 2 drops its still an elevated temp so i guess its not bad just not had it before just hope i o'd when ff says as i dont think we bd enough then. just dont know what it could mean


----------



## Flueky88

Truly sorry my dear. I am so blessed and truly loved by DH family. His ex was a nightmare and that helped me get in good graces easy. They always say how much happier he is since we got together. I couldn't imagine them putting me down and how awful that would make me feel. 

Our bodies can be frustrating. I kept feeling like AF was coming then I quit having those preAF symptoms. Just that weird pinching cervix very briefly yesterday. I don't want to test until cycle day 35. Maybe you could test Saturday or Sunday? I hope your not getting sick.

Silas, have you taken your digi this morning?


----------



## DobbyForever

I would peg that as your O day. I have a lot if charts that dip around 3 or 4 dpo. Not that drastically, but I have seen others that do.

As for the humidifier, also no idea. Consistency is good so if you can suffer through this cycle without it. But =/ not sure

Their family is falling apart because the foundation of it was never solid. Well, his mom.and I talked behind his back. She told me never to tell him. I wanted to because we don't keep secrets in my family, but she said it would also affect her relationship with him. Guess who decided to open her mouth and throw me under a bridge?


----------



## Flueky88

Sunsine, I've not really had any other symptoms. Last week I kept feeling like AF was coming any time, this week I haven't. I did have a little dizziness when walking Tuesday. 

I may order a bbt for next cycle just in case. As well as some IC opks. I'd rather be prepared for next cycle (if I'm pregnant oh well)

I don't really know much about charts as I've never started it, sorry not much help :(


----------



## Flueky88

I may have it a little farther away from me. I have terrible allergies. 

That hurts. I don't like to keep secrets either. People can be so nasty sometimes. It hurts when you trust someone and they crush you like that.


----------



## DobbyForever

At the end of the day, if his family didn't lie to each other all the time I wouldn't be caught up in this bs. This would never happen in my family, and I am totally being judgey. My fam bam might get heated and be dysfunctional, but we are honest and loyal.


----------



## SilasLove

I'm just shocked but so happy today!!
 



Attached Files:







20150702_094355.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! Congrats!


----------



## mac1979

Woohoo Silas!! :thumbup::hugs::happydance::dance::yipee:


----------



## DobbyForever

I need to stop taking my prenatal on an empty stomach. x.x


----------



## Flueky88

So happy for you Silas :):):)

Now you don't have to even start clomid!


----------



## ms sunshine

wooo hoooooo silas cograts so happy for u xx


----------



## kksy9b

wahoo!!! congrats!!!


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks ladies. xx

Dobby - I never take prenatals on empty stomach either. Definitely always regret it if I do. :(.


----------



## ms sunshine

Flueky is af late for you?


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, I'm honestly not 100%. This is 2nd cycle off bcp. My first was 36 days. Today is cycle day 35. So I will say not quite late yet. I think I will test tomorrow because I'd love to announce during fireworks tomorrow night. If bfn, I'll still enjoy the pretty fireworks :) 

I'm not expecting to see bfp but you never know. I'm not really feeling like AF I coming though. No cramping, no headaches. 

How are you doing, sunshine?


----------



## ms sunshine

well im 10dpo and have cramping today. i just dont feel pg and after the stress of last month i dont too mind. with saying that im not out until the witch shows but i dont mind either way. last month i had every symptom and this month ive not really had anything since the first o pains. got a feeling af will show on monday and thats fine ive had a chilled out month and i will go back to my baby mad obsessive self next cycle lol. let us know what happens with your test fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Flueky88

BFN, this morning. Stark white so I didn't take a picture. It I fine though cause I had already accepted tho before test. I hope AF doesn't take too long. I want to start a fresh cycle. 

If I was to get my pg this month, I'd have an April baby, and I'm an April baby so that would be nice.

Well I hope whatever you want to month happens. I hear so many people get pg when they relax, don't really try. Keep us posted how you are doing :)


----------



## DobbyForever

My temp drop finally came. :sad2:


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry ladies xx 
I'm telepathically sending my luck/baby dust to each of you. xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas, I love your profile pic. Super cute!

I really need a hug. Stark white bfn but there was a crack on the window right where my test line should have been so I thought there was a line :cry: I just don't understand


----------



## SilasLove

Cyber hug sweetie :hugs:
I truly hate being let down like that, it is the worst. :(

Just know you have me rooting for your bfp. xx


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like every cycle just teases me more and more than the last. Last cycle my temp didn't drop until the day before instead of 2 or 3. This chart was picture perfect. I feel whiney, but it isn't fair for my body to taunt and tease me like this.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm so sorry Dobby. :hugs:

Thanks, Silas. When is your first appt?


----------



## SilasLove

Dobby :hugs:

My first appt isn't until July 22.


----------



## DobbyForever

Huuuuuuuuuugs.

Awesome! That's just a few weeks away. Are you getting an us that day or just doing bloodwork?


----------



## Hopeforjoy

Good Morning Ladies,

So today i'm 6 DPO i have had really creamy CM since 1dpo. Today it looks like its a little yellow in color. Also my Cervix is Very High and I think Firm. Not to sure cause its really hard for me to reach it. TMI sorry. 

Anyones else have this problem??

Baby dust to all


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi! No such thing as tmi here. I don't check my cervix, so can't help you there. Sorry!


----------



## ms sunshine

depends how yellow is yellow it can be an infection or if its pale yellow its normal as cm changes to stop you from getting pregnant outside of the fertile window. so goes a bit yellow. i dont check my cervix either id ask dr google lol


----------



## ms sunshine

hugs dobby ive had 2 small drops in bbt expecting big drop tomorrow. so know the feeling, it sucks


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. Yeah I get a small dip .1-2, then a .4-.5 drop with spotting, then a final .4-.5 and af. So the temps on point but my body seems to miss the memo. Not even a speck of blood and I have been super active today.

Sunshine, if we get our drops and periods tomorrow we should indulge ourselves in wine and sushi.


----------



## ms sunshine

well af due tomorrow my temp went up but sometimes mine goes down either on the day or day after af so im pretty sure im still out. my belly feels bloated and sore. i felt like that when i was pg but was much later on when i was gigantic so pretty sure its more af related. feel like reaching for that chocolate so another sign. well just want it to hurry up so i can get on with the next cycle


----------



## DobbyForever

You're not out until she shows. Meanwhile, I'm re-declaring out. Temp is at day of full bleed low so we'll see what happens. There just isn't any way this is bouncing back up and shocking me with a bfp


----------



## ms sunshine

well you never know.... im to be honest would have liked bfp but wasnt pushing it this month so if its bfn then im just going to take it and maybe just eat a bit better and try and relax and hope its next cycle. but what does wind me up , and this is a bit of a rant .... is some women who can pop kids out like theres not tomorrow, theres one where i live she has 4 , and she has lost them all to the father in court as she never looked after them while he was in work, so they had their kids taken off them and now hes awarded them. she used to let the baby walk round in just a nappy and she would never know where they were, she borrowed money for take aways and neighbours fed her kids. he left her to get his kids back. shes with someone 8 years younger and just had another baby. i mean hopefully she has learned a tough lesson but some women like that can just get pregnant without any effort. annoying. if af shows got 2 cycles before i go the docs so hope it happens before then.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I'm sorry you have to witness that and for her kids. I have a cousin whose mom and husband coddled her so she popped out 3 kids she didn't take care of. Then, she cheated on him and left him and had a 4th with this new guy. But he doesn't bend to my cousin like my bil did so she actually has to take care of her daughter now. Btw, of her three kids she only took her youngest daughter when she left because the other two looked more like their dad so she didn't want them. Ugh

Bfn and temp down some more. Still no blood. Honestly, SO is with family the next two weekends so she can keep playing keep away. Set me up for better bd timing lol. But this was the last good timing month


----------



## SilasLove

Sunshine - That drives me crazy too. I work a fulltime job and only make a little more than,my cousin who draws money off her children for their "disabilities" and can't seem to handle anything they do. Whereas I would feel blessed if I had the option to stay home with our children.
I have lots of cousins who pop out children like a candy machine and they don't work, or have their own houses etc. How ridiculous. :nope:

I hope your bfps happen soon xx


----------



## DobbyForever

I am officially out. Just had some icky, mucusy, brown spotting. AF is probably gearing up to rear her ugly face tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. But that is what a glass of cab is for haha ;)


----------



## ms sunshine

Ahh at least you can get on with the next cycle. Confused by my temps took one duting thr night and it went really high up took another andit had gone below cover line. Can only think i kept waking but cant remember. I know aidan my son talks in his sleep Think my temp is just teasing as belly still feels crampy expecting spotting today


----------



## DobbyForever

I noticed my temp peaks around 1-3 am. It's weird. I think it must have to do with my remaining cycles. I go to bed at 9-10 and then my temp drops, peaks, slowly drops, but that last 4-5 it plummets. But shrugs

Woke up with AF. It really hurts but I expected this was going to be a lousy bleed after my short one last cycle and the long lp


----------



## SilasLove

It will happen ladies! Look at me, I wasn't even supposed to ovulate and maybe the relaxing and weight loss is what did it, I'll never really know I don't think.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. You are so sweet. I meant it physically hurts. Emotionally, I'm over it. No point dwelling. Being pissy and whiney and laying in bed all day sulking isn't going to suddenly make me pregnant. The cramps are just so real. They are usually pretty bad (I do a lot of teaching from a chair on CD 1), but this is a whole new level of discomfort x.x


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry dobby. I had some bleed when I wiped around 7 p.m. Last night. I still haven't got AF yet though. I wish she'd go ahead and show so I could move on. Cycle day 38, ugh


----------



## mac1979

Still waiting for O here. I've notices that my temps are about .1 lower than they have been for any cycle I've ever temped and way more level so maybe it is the metformin or the Vitex, whatever it is it seems to be working. I may buy another thermometer today just to be sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man, sorry Flueky. Has she shown yet?

Mac, are you temps always so static?! Mine are all over the place


----------



## Flueky88

I noticed I had some brown spotting when I got home. So I imagine she'll be here tomorrow. I may need a glass.of wine when shows ;)

I hope this is your cycle Dobby :)


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, this has only been since I've been taking metformin, they were all over the place before, even when I conceived X, they were all over. I'm wondering if it is the metformin or Vitex.


----------



## ms sunshine

yeah i remember your chart mac thats amazing how quick its worked.

well im confused this cycle - i dont trust these opks, but i am pretty sure i o'd when i think i did as i dont always get ewcm so was suprised when i did and there was a definite thermal shift in bbt even if i didnt use the calculator each night when i did it at 2am was getting hotter. but 13dpo no spotting and no cramps. the cramps yeseterday went from being there for a while to on and off and today nothing. i did an opk as i realised if i was wrong i would have o'd about 2 days ago. its cd26 and i normally have a 33 day cycle. i cant see how i can get the bbt wrong unless it was the heatwave but my temps still up even though its cooler last few days. maybe if you have a weird cycle like i did last month it can make you o earlier i dont know. ever since i skipped o'ing one month my cycles have been weird. the cramps i had were at the bottom of my stomach not the side like o pain. well i have mega urges to poas but im going to resist as last month i drove myself nuts so will see how i go for the next few days if i get passed cd33 then i will probably test the weekend that follows


----------



## DobbyForever

How are everyone's temps fairing today?

My gyn gave me encouraging words and reminded me that my uterus is young and healthy and not to be discouraged. She was pretty excited that my last lp was 14 days versus my usual 12. I feel like I'm bleeding heavily, but when I check it's normal/light. I think my period will be over by tomorrow night. lolol wishful thinking


----------



## Flueky88

FX sunshine. 

Dobby, hopefully it'll be over soon.

AFM, good ol AF came this afternoon. So cycle day 1. Still on fence about bbt. I co think I'll buy some cheap opks since those CB advanced digital are so expensive. I may just lurk a bit on boards and check on you guys. I hope my next cycle will be shorter, I know it could have been worse though. Good luck ladies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah think stink. I spent $100 on 20 cbs and some frers and ttc stuff the other day. Ugh


----------



## mac1979

Well, judging by the gobs of cm that showed up today O should be in a few days... and my husband is out of town Thursday-Sunday. Hopefully O waits until he comes back.


----------



## Flueky88

I could use some advice. So I thought I started period yesterday cause I saw a dime size amount of reddish pink blood. I put tampon in. Last night I took out and barely anything there.it was brown too, like about 5% of tampon had anything. Now, nothing overnight or this morning.


----------



## ms sunshine

Any chance of implantation? Maybe you have o'd later than you think. Either that or break through bleeding i had it when i was pg. I would do another hpt and if its neg maybe you are in the tww. Either way it sounds like a good sign


----------



## Flueky88

Mac I hope the timing works out!! That stinks if he's gone during ovulation.

I quit doing opks June 19th, didn't temp either. So it is possible. If I was implantation I should have a positive by Saturday so I think I'll wait to test then. Thank you for response sunshine! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## ms sunshine

No symptoms really. Went slightly light headed but could be anythibg but ff has said my chart is triphasic which apparently can be a sign but i just dont feel pg. Temp still up. Have got a twinge every now and then which could be where its implanted.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh how exciting! I hope you get your bfp when you test. I have heard people knew something was off cause they didn't have symptoms and they were pregnant. Well keep us posted. I'll update if AF shows, still no more spotting since yesterday. 

Well my best friend from out of town is coming down and I think we are gonna good off and play with sparklers. I'm still a kid at heart ;)


----------



## kksy9b

Flueky- fingers crossed for you that she stays away! I'm back in the TWW with you all...we are apparently anti protection lol. I have very similar to you...we DTD at 12dpo, started spotting. Picked up to a light-moderate spotting, mostly brown with some pink on 13dpo...never enough to fill a tampon or pad. Then on 14dpo, had one tampon that was covered, but not full if that makes sense, with red. Figured it was AF (also had bad cramping all wknd that needed motrin to control). And then it just disappeared! No spotting, no cramping, nothing! I'm 18dpo today and going to test either tomorrow or Saturday if she hasn't shown. Will call doctor on Monday if its negative.

Edited to add that I have zero pregnancy symptoms as well...so I'm thinking weird cycle??


----------



## Flueky88

kksy9b said:


> Flueky- fingers crossed for you that she stays away! I'm back in the TWW with you all...we are apparently anti protection lol. I have very similar to you...we DTD at 12dpo, started spotting. Picked up to a light-moderate spotting, mostly brown with some pink on 13dpo...never enough to fill a tampon or pad. Then on 14dpo, had one tampon that was covered, but not full if that makes sense, with red. Figured it was AF (also had bad cramping all wknd that needed motrin to control). And then it just disappeared! No spotting, no cramping, nothing! I'm 18dpo today and going to test either tomorrow or Saturday if she hasn't shown. Will call doctor on Monday if its negative.
> 
> Edited to add that I have zero pregnancy symptoms as well...so I'm thinking weird cycle??

FX for you. I still haven't had anything else. I'm also wondering if I could have had spotting from ovulation. I feel wet down there. I haven't felt like in a long time. Maybe my body is sorting itself out. Let us know how it goes. I am not really having symptoms either. I had some mild nausea but I think I was nerves. DH is upset with me, but that's another story.

Sunshine, Dobby, mac how are you ladies today?

:dust: to all of us


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw flukey hope ur ok hugs. I felt sick earlier after a coffee same thing happened yesterday, but that's the only thing really. And tired so tired all day. Apart from that no signs really.

Lots of cm is a PG sign so you never know.

Let us known the result kk will have fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mac1979

DH just left and wont be back until late Sunday. My OPK started getting darkish today too, thinking I may O while he is in Vegas. We BDd last night and the night before, but I still think I gonna be out this cycle for some reason.


----------



## SilasLove

GL flueky & sunshine!! 
Sorry you're feeling that way Mac!! GL xx


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies! tested BFN this morning on a FRER digi that was leftover (SMU 3 hr hold). After looking it up online though, I guess they are known to not be very reliable? I'm not sure. still no AF. Have seen an increase in CM starting to turn EW. Could be AF getting ready to finally show or could be a good pregnancy sign (with DS I had a lot of CM in the days leading up to BFP). It's annoying how all the preggo signs are also AF symptoms! In theory, if I implanted Sunday (when I had the red blood), there may not be enough hcg for a digi (sensitivity is 50). If AF not here in AM, I might save FMU in a cup and go grab a test...otherwise will wait for Sat....aahhhh! Now I remember how maddening the TWW is! lol

Any news from you gals?


----------



## ms sunshine

mac hope you o later today or tomorrow as you still have good chances. his soldiers can last about 5 days ..

kk yeah its a bit early so you could still get bfp.

hows things with you silas have you many symptoms yet? 

well temps still high for me no real symptoms just tired cramps but not af cramps occasionally nothing really happening. if i get passed tuesday then i havnt messed up my temps. cant see how i could have done its not rocket science lol but i just dont want to get excited after last month , but they do say after cp you are extra fertile. i actually dont know how ive not tested tbh by now last cycle i had done about 50 lol


----------



## kksy9b

Ms sunshine- exciting that your temps are still up! What dpo are you? And I'm. 19 dpo today so definitely not early ;) I think I'm just having a wonky cycle this month


----------



## ms sunshine

Im 16 dpo but will probably test at the end of next week or week after. My doc said to leave it for 4 weeks of being late so i dont get anxious but think that would drive me nuts lol


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks, sunshine. I buttered DH up and we are fine now. Should be a better day. I hope that's a good sign for you. That's great your temps are still up. 

Silas, thank you :) your appt was yesterday wasn't it? How'd it go?

Mac, I'm sorry. I hope you are wrong and the timing ends up working out.

Kksy9b, those bfns can be maddening! Its cruel when she AF is late and you see that stark white. I hope you get a bfp next time. FX. I hope mine isn't just a wonky cycle.

AFM, AF still hasn't shown. I dreamt she showed. It made me feel as if it probably is a crazy cycle. I will still test tomorrow if no AF though. I went ahead and ordered some wondfo ovulation strips. I'll be broke if I have to keep testing with those CB advanced digitals. I guess I'm not feeling hopeful and just waiting for the witch. It'll be okay though, because its one cycle closer to a BFP :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Flueky you will probably get a bfp tomorrow now you have ordered opks lol fingers x'd


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck Flueky!! Like ms sunshine said, now that you've ordered more OPKs you'll probably get your positive :)

AFM, no AF this morning. I started getting increased CM last night but it gone today. I saved my FMU and if AF doesn't show this morning will run and grab a line test before my DS's nap. The one I took yesterday was a digital with a sensitivity of 50. Going to grab a less sensitive one and see what it says!


----------



## SilasLove

My appt isn't until July 22 unfortunately. Good luck tomorrow Flueky!! I hope all three of you get your bfps. :p


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry Silas. Been crazy and I must have been thinking of someone else, my bad &#128531;

Kk? Have you tested? AF still no show?

You doing alright sunshine?

I'm feeling nervous about tomorrow. I will let you guys know one way another. If its a bfn, I really hope AF shows up soon. If she does I will need some wine! LOL if not I guess I'll see if anyone at work is TTC and give it to them


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey ladies. Sorry I disappeared. Just trying to keep my ttc/wtt/ntnp/whatever the f*** we are doing now craziness to a minimum. So that means more time at the gym and less time on this site. I just don't have the strength anymore. I really hope everyone gets their bfps soon. I'll check in when I'm done having my pity party.


----------



## SilasLove

:hugs: Dobby 
Hang in there hon xx


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: dobby. hope things get better for you :flower:

Still no AF but wound up grabbing a less sensitive test and came back BFN. Officially counting myself out this cycle. I did lose about 12 pounds in the last month and I read that sometimes losing weight quickly can throw off your cycles :shrug: I'm just going to enjoy the extra non-AF days and go with it. Best of luck to everyone else! I'll still be stalking!!


----------



## ms sunshine

got a feeling im going to be out got a few sharp pains i get before af. we shall see i guess. couldnt tell about my temps took one after 2 1/2 sleep it was up took one several hours later and it was down - but hubby had robbed the blanket and i was freezing lol so having to disregard them today


----------



## mac1979

My temp was up a little this morning, but I think its because my 100 lbs dog was cuddled up to me all night long. He is a cuddler.

Who all is waiting on AF?


----------



## ms sunshine

Haha yeah my doggies are like that. Still no sign of the witch for me cramps gone and now got sore boobs they feel battered poor things lol


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry kk. 

Sunshine, glad to hear pre AF symptoms are gone.

Mac, wow that is a big dog! What breed is it? We have a Chihuahua that weighs 6lbs. She is adorable :)

Dobby :hugs: I'm sorry sweetie. Take all the time you need.

AFM. BFN this morning. So my first day of LMP was 5/30. I think I'll call my gyno Friday if AF hasn't shown by then. Have a good weekend everyone :)


----------



## mac1979

He is a boxer/german shorthair pointer mix. When DH is here he just kind of sits around, when DH is gone he goes all alpha male, it is cute.


----------



## Flueky88

I had a German shepherd as a child. I love them. If we ever get a fence around the house I want one. So protective of their family but not scary. Well I guess I better get ready FIL invited us to a tractor pull, I have no idea what that is. :S


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry flueky ...hope AF comes soon then. :(


----------



## mac1979

Flueky, tractor pulls aren't as fun as they sound, but my dad loved them and I have memories of going with him as a kid.


----------



## ms sunshine

what are tractor pulls?


----------



## Flueky88

Its hotter than you know what. I'm taking a break. Its where a tractor pulls a counterweight and they judge by how far the tractors make it. Irs okay, but would be better if not as hot. My boobs, oh my god my boobs feel nasty soaked with sweat. 

Thanks Silas :)


----------



## mac1979

Flueky, are you in the Midwest top? I was horrible hot today, and we have a heat advisory for tomorrow.


----------



## Flueky88

Nope, I live in TN. My dad lives in WI. I really like it up there, but the winter there, no thanks. It was 90 which isn't the worst but it was like 96% humidity.


----------



## mac1979

We are supposed to have a heat index of 100-110 tomorrow. Like in the mid 90s plus horrible humidity makes it feel like an oven. I'm staying in my nice air conditioned house and attempting to potty train my son.


----------



## SilasLove

I'm in Midwest Mac - absolutely miserable weather. Thankfully I work in the AC.


----------



## mac1979

Had a huge temp spike last night. If it stays up I O'd yesterday, which mean I could possibly have a vague chance this month, last time we BDd was Tuesday night and Wednesday night.


----------



## Flueky88

Mac that sounds absolutely miserable. Stay inside, no need to get out in that ridiculousness. I hope your temp stays up :)

Silas, you stay inside too! lol

Anything to report sunshine?


----------



## ms sunshine

woo hoo mac fingers crossed for you - hope the potty training goes well. my boy was doing really well then he got constipated and it hurt so the potty became the enemy. its taken ages to get him to trust it again lol

not much to report feel uncomfortable bit bloated and have hungers pangs so been pigging out at lot. if im not pg then i will need to diet lol and my poor boobs are too sure for a bra, but temps are still up. tbh getting nervous going the toilet as i started spotting on either 19 or 20 dpo last month and im 18dpo

hope everyones had a good weekend!:happydance:


----------



## mac1979

Its kind of to see where he is as far as preparedness. He likes sitting on the potty, but I don't think he knows what to do when he is there.


----------



## Flueky88

Sounds promising sunshine :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey ladies. Sorry, aside from being mopey I have been at the most incredible Google Apps for Education summit this weekend. :)

Mac, FXed your temp stays up and you Oed! :)

Sunshine, my dogs do the same thing. They are sweet and cuddly when I get home. SO comes home and is super Alpha. We just had a talk last night about how much he appreciates that I love how much of a man's man he is haha. But then if he leaves or goes anywhere, they starting vying for alpha x.x

Flueky, any news on AF or the much better alternative?

AFM, still in a bad mood. Started my opks today. I really suck as this not trying thing. I decided that if it doesn't happen this month I'm getting on bcp for a couple years. But SO's birthday is Thursday and mine is Friday. We have a big date night planned on Saturday since Kevin Hart is in town. So we are splitting ways to spend time with family, but having a romantic overnight Saturday. Which is also CD 14. And looking at my past bfp charts (all of which were one time BDs) they all had one thing in common: BD on CD 14 or 15. Chinese gender says girl though. Idk. We'll see.


----------



## Flueky88

Hey, Dobby, glad to hear from you again. That sounds like a nice weekend coming up. No AF hasn't shown. I'm resolved to test weekly on Saturdays until she comes or bfp. I'm on fence about when to talk to my Dr. I'm feeling down about things right now but DH was upset about his tuition for fall semester. I am feeling guilty about wanting a baby now (DH hasn't said anything). I'm thinking I may just see what happens. Sorry I'm feeling like a Debbie downer right now.


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, every chart I looked at when I was pregnant said I was having a girl, my little boy turns 2 tomorrow.


----------



## ms sunshine

dobby sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned fingers crossed for you. hope you do what makes you happiest it is heartbreaking ttc if it taking ages. it took a year and 3 months to conceive probably longer but i had issues coming of bcp, i had one af and nothing for 3 months but we were still trying and thinking i was pg for 3 months and having loads of blood tests. but towards the end i just give up and thought i was going to have to be referred to specialist so it became ntnp and i think the stress of constantly testing and temping effected my fertility because i temped and did opks when i got my o cramps but that was it just didnt do hpts all the time. and the month i conceived i had given up was drinking eating junk food and bam pregnant. spent nearly 2 years eating healthy and no drink and the month i didnt, it worked. so i know the bfns are horrible but it will happen x

how long have you been off bcp flueky? whats wrong with his tution? hope it gets sorted for you guys. ugh better go 2 yr old strop attack he cant do the letter o


----------



## mac1979

I got red cross hairs on FF for the first time since TTC today!!!! Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Sunsine. I been off for almost 3 months. I know it's my body adjusting, but very frustrating. His tuition has increased. All the new hugh school grads get to go to community college for free regardless of academic status. I do not agree with this at all. I think you should earn your scholarships. We already had the lottery/hope scholarship that was beneficial but you had to meet requirements. So now the students having to pay for their college are paying more!


----------



## Flueky88

Way to go mac!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay mac!!!

Flueky, don't feel guilty. There is never a perfect time to have a baby. Something will always pop up and throw you for a loop. You just gave to dive right in and know that your love for that child will male things work. :)

Sunshine, thank you for the kind words. I'm nervous about getting on bcp again after what happened last time, but I'm only 26. If I hold off on ttc a couple years and it takes me a year, I'd be 29. Which is honestly when I first imagined myself having kids. I just achieved everything so much sooner than I anticipated that I wanted my baby now.


----------



## Flueky88

Thank you Dobby. I'm sorry about your change in plans. Any chance you guys could do a ntnp approach? 29 still isn't bad though. I'll be 28 unless it takes longer. I hope you have a great week :) :hugs:


----------



## ms sunshine

yay good newS mac!

Flueky how annoying is that. hope it gets sorted some how. well i just hope your spotting is was late o and its implanted, fingers crossed!

Yeah dobby all you can do is do what makes you happy


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, yeah it's frustrating. DH worries more about money than me. It'll pay off when he's done with college. I hope that's what it was. Even if I don't get a bfp this cycle. I want my body back on track. I'm trying not to stress so it won't delay it even longer. Any symptoms for you?


----------



## ms sunshine

dunno not sure. im 19 dpo still high temps. i keep getting twinges at the top of my belly and sides, currently got twinges at bottom of my belly. so dont know what to think. the stretchy acheyness didnt start until about 6 or 7 weeks last time i think so dont know if its a bad sign or not. other than that not much else. im a week late as i o'd about a week early but if i hadnt o'd when i did today is the day i would have been due on so happy i made it this far. last cycle i made it to cd 35 before i started spotting, so 3 days to go and i might test this sat if no problems, or i might chicken out until the week after lol


----------



## Flueky88

So exciting :) I hope this is it for you sunshine. I will anxiously wait your test this week or next lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Got feeling im out. Woke up noticed boobs stopped aching so was a bit thinking thats a bad sign when you loose a symptom. Then chronic back ache took pain killers heat pads pains now bareable but had a string of blood in cm so expecting af. So its sad but always next cycle. Roll on friday so i can get the wine in


----------



## Flueky88

:hugs: Sunshine. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw thanks. Nothing else has happened so will know in the morning. But it will happen im not down or anything just dont want to stress myself out over it. Any other symptoms or anything for you?


----------



## Flueky88

Not really. I had a backache last night it was hard to fall asleep. I'm pretty sure it was from me working the 3-11 shift yesterday and I drove a LOT! Also, it hailed on me while driving. I took Tylenol for my back last night and haven't had pain today. I'm just trying not to stress


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah same here had back ache yesterday was killing me today nothing. Guess will find out whats happening soon enough


----------



## mac1979

My temp went up today, don't know how accurate it is though. We were woken up by our dog at 2 am, evidently a hose had burst in the downstairs bathroom and water was going everywhere. I could just imagine what would have happened of it had run all night. We got back to bed around 3:30 since my husband had to make a Wal Mart trip to get a hose. Anyway, the toddler woke me up around 6 when I took my temp. Also, the ceiling fan was off last night, so I roasted.


----------



## ms sunshine

it should be ok i think if you dont get enough sleep it goes colder than hotter or at least it does for me... you really didnt have good night mac least your dog alerted you mine would have just played in it.


----------



## Flueky88

Goodness, what a night mac! I'm glad the dog alerted you before it caused a ton of damage. Hope you ladies are doing well today.

I got my wondfo opks and the hpts they threw in there today. I tested for fun when I got home. It wasn't positive but I did have a line on it. I'm thinking I may test when I get home in the late afternoon. I'm in and out of people's home so I can't do midmorning or noon.


----------



## SilasLove

On the hpt flueky?!?


----------



## Flueky88

Stark white bfn. It's okay though, I was just having fun dipping strips in pee lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Lol still not tested im chicken. My temp has gone down slightly past 3 days but its still high. Well above the coverline. Back ache today again. No more spots so will test next week in case af starts this weekend


----------



## mac1979

My temp went up again, I woke up sweaty this morning. I am a bit crampy, feels more like AF cramps than anything else though.


----------



## Flueky88

Doesn't mean it's over, mac. Some ladies get bfps when they think AF is coming. I'm done with work early but not home. So I'll do opk when I get home. Hope its darker


----------



## mac1979

I'm only 6dpo so its weird I would feel AF type cramps.


----------



## ms sunshine

Coukd be implantation your the right dpo for it. Fingers crossed.... 

Af arrived finally had feeling since that rrally bad back ache so glad i can get on with the next cycle. I am wondering if i messed up i read early opks can pick up left over hormone from a cp. As for yhe thermometer think i need a nee one tested when i woke up used calculator above coverline tested again about r hrs later was below cover. 30 mins later af. Cant see the temp and af working that quick so has to be my thermometer. Im not going to use the calculator next cycle im just going to take my temp at 2 when i normally wake up. I had gut feeling i wasnt pg. Just glad i can syart again now and i didnt waste tests


----------



## Flueky88

Wow it does sound like you need a new thermometer. I hope this is your cycle sunshine.

Mac, I agree it could be implantation cramps :)


----------



## ms sunshine

have you started using your opks yet flueky or you going to wait to see if af shows first? yeah my opks are rubbish too i got a positive early which i thought was odd and had temp increase but i had another pos opk and cramps i thought i was going to get af but i think thats when i o'd just glad af arrived so i can have a glass of wine not had anything to drink in months. so looking forward to relaxing weekend. has anyone got anything fun planned? 

if your read it in time - hope you have a good weekend and u have o'd in time dobby fingers crossed for you this cycle


----------



## Flueky88

I used one last evening it was not very dark yet. I think ill use them daily unless AF shies. Maybe that was my AF due to annovulatory cycle. Nothing much fun planned. Going to see my mom and step dad and look at weed eaters lol. Gonna have to come up with exercise plan too. DH cholesterol was high and he is going to have to start pill to it. We eat pretty good, so I guess we need to be more active. It'll be better for us anyway. What about you?

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## mac1979

My back hurts today, but probably because I've spent the past two nights getting things ready for my son's birthday party tomorrow. It is Paw Patrol themed and I'm probably overdoing it but this and Xmas are the only 2 times of the year I can really bake.


----------



## DobbyForever

Post and run. Been super busy. I'm so sad. I got my solid smile yesterday afternoon and this morning. We dtd late Wednesday, but he is out of town tonight. We can't dtd until tomorrow afternoon. I'm pretty sure we're going to miss the eggie :(


----------



## SilasLove

GL Dobby xx


----------



## ms sunshine

no your in time hun men are lucky they last five days its us women that last 24 hrs so your in with a chance! fingers crossed for you dobby


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. My test this morning and this afternoon were blaring positive and I have cramps on my lower left side that kicked up about an hour ago. I'm Oing today or tomorrow for sure. It would be kind of cool if I Oed today and we catch it from Wednesday's BD. That way I could tell our baby that they were the best birthday gift ever :) Maybe the powers that be were planning a birthday conception all along.


----------



## ms sunshine

mac - paw patrol how cool my boy loves that. he loves dinopaws at the moment, his room is painted in in the night garden but im going to re-do as dinopaws dont know if you guys can see it over there but its dinopaws which he loves. hope he has a great party and birthday. did you bake his cake?

not up to much we are redecorating so just finding wall paper and stuff for the lounge and having a few drinkies with the hubby


----------



## mac1979

I baked his cake and cupcakes. The cupcakes are chocolate and the cake is shaped like a puppy paw and is tie dyed in the Paw Patrol colors. I'm also making food for the party too. I'm deciding whether to frost tonight. The heat index is still over 100 degrees here, and our A/C is having trouble keeping up so its warm in our house and I'm making buttercream frosting, so it can melt.


----------



## Flueky88

GL dobby! That would be a great present.

Sunshine, a fee drinks sound nice. Some wine would be good, hehe.

Mac, sounds adorable. My nephew loves paw patrol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I know I can Google it, but what is paw patrol? Lol

How is everyone today?

My temp dropped to 97.4 so I am pretty positive I will O today. Fingers crossed I O later in the day. SO and I can't dtd until this afternoon


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, it is a show on Nick Jr that a lot of littles are obsessed with.

Question, I got up this morning around 6 (normal) but didn't take my temp since the baby was crying. He hung in the bed with my husband and I for a bit then he got up with him. I took my temp and it was lowish (I was breathing through my mouth too). I slept for a little over an hour and just too mu temp and it was about .3 higher which is closer to what it has been, which should I use?


----------



## DobbyForever

Use the first one. I notice that once I wake up, even just 20-30 minutes later, my temp rises .1 to .2 degrees. Even if I just lay in bed and look at my phone or keep hitting snooze. I woke up early today at 5:30 so I took my temp then (97.40). At 5:50, I took it again after just laying in bed and it was 97.58. So I go with my first temp always.


----------



## ms sunshine

hey guys.... i was rough today hangover from hell lol 

wow cakes sound great mac i wish i could do creative cakes like that hope he had a great birthday.


----------



## Flueky88

Mac happy birthday to your little one. Hope he loves the party you've thrown him :)

Sunshine, I hate hangovers I had one last year. Too much jagermeister. DH was really great though. I'm a cheap drunk about 2 large glasses of wine and I'm done haha. Hope hangover is over with shortly. 

AFM, we bought a weed water at home depot. Forgot to collect urine for opk as they appear to be getting darker. I think I'll hold for about 2 hrs and test at 7. I think I'll chalk that spotting up to a weird AF due to not ovulating. I'm feeling hopeful about opk getting darker. One cycle closer to a bfp. Oh, my SIL has her gender reveal on 28th. I'm excited for her. Maybe I can rub her belly for good luck, haha ;)


----------



## ms sunshine

aww would be nice if you got bfp soon then as you SIL baby and your LO would be close in age. no my hangover lasted half the day. my son decided to bang things on the radiator and i realised how fun and painless sober is lol yeah im a bit of a light weight these days since having my little guy as i dont drink as much and im a wimp with hangovers lol


----------



## Flueky88

Her EDD is 12/10/15. So that would be nice to be close in age. Yeah they definitely aren't fun. Only had 2 but I hate them. Sorry LO decided to be noisey today. I have a faint line on opk. I think its about the same as yesterdays. It's alright just test again tomorrow and at least its not stark white :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I am so dumb. 3 hours of sleep and way too much drinking. I could literally see kevin hart spit when he annunciated, but fml now I will spend the tww wondering if I missed my egg cuz my temp is bull today


----------



## ms sunshine

ahh dont worry dobby you will be able to work it out tomorrow if its still high id assume it was good today, i imagine it will be. 

ah you're getting there flueky, least you know it will be in the next few days


----------



## DobbyForever

Well the problem is I was loaded. I woke up in that you're super warm alcohol state that I really don't trust my temp at all =/ it makes sense for me to have Oed and today to be 1dpo but I was kind of hoping today could be O day.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I agree with sunshine. I'm sure it'll be fine :)

Sunshine, line was maybe a touch darker than yesterdays test line. Plan to buy some grapefruit tomorrow. I've heard it's supposed to help with ewcm and I've heard a few say it helped them ovulate. I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## Flueky88

So DH had fast blood work Thursday and he was prescribed lipitor. I finally researched its effect on ttc. An article published by national institute of health indicated several problems with the sperm and even seminal fluid! He has only taken 2 doses. We are going to try fish oil and exercise (he was planning on that anyways cause he didn't want to take lipitor for long). I have him walking now. Sorry, just had to share.


----------



## mac1979

Flueky, BD'ing can be great exercise too.:haha:

I'm 9 dpo and craving sweets like no other, makes me think we are out of luck this month. :hissy:


----------



## DobbyForever

I second bd as exercise hehe. Walking is so nice. I remember walking as a family every night as a kid. :)

Mac, I craved chocolate my last bfp. So you never know!

Having mild cramps. Similar to last cycles of cramps before and day after. So we will see =\


----------



## Flueky88

Haha we BD'd before I made him walk ;) hehe

I hope its a good sign for you mac. I crave chocolate constantly. I always eat a few prices everyday, yup it keeps me from going overboard 

FX, Dobby!


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, with my son I hated chocolate and couldn't eat after 3 pm for the first 16 weeks, lost 8 lbs.


----------



## ms sunshine

Fingers crossed dobby. 

Hubby is off for two weeks when im due to o so should be easier this cycle no night shifts. 

Id have been gutted if i couldn't eat chocolate when i was pg lol i couldnt stand air freshners especially sprays. The worst was from about 6 week until 2nd tri i couldnt go in shops or id be sick lol was really weird


----------



## mac1979

Trying to not get excited but my chart is looking somewhat promising.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, agreed! Your chart looks great! When are you testing?

Oh man, but you know different pregnancies can have different food cravings and aversions. My coworker survived off of peanut butter jelly sandwiches her first pregnancy but hated strawberries. Her next pregnancy it was flipped. Turned out, her first child is allergic to strawberries (hence her sudden desire to be away from them) and her second child is allergic to peanuts! Crazy!!!

AFM, yesterday's spike was DEFINITELY an alcohol spike lol. I Oed, but the problem is now I don't know if I am 1dpo or 2dpo. Worst, the BD we had on the day of my temp dip was shower/ bathroom hotel DTD. So aside from the running water, SO was (in before tmi) in a devious mood so his little swimmers weren't deposited in places favorable for baby making. So we didn't have baby making bd until 12:30am-3am. DBGASUDGASU


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, do you typically get temps that high post O? Hitting 98.6 at 10dpo makes me think someone should be taking an hpt


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, glad DH will be off. FX things work out this cycle :)

Mac, I'm not a charter but from what I understand that does look promising!

Dobby, well hopefully things still work out. It just takes one. Also, I'm glad you at least confirmed ovulation :)


----------



## mac1979

AF is due Saturday so I'm testing then. This is my first month with a confirmed O since starting TTC in Dec. I looked back at my chart from 2012 when I conceived the first time and it looks a little similar.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine, other than BD do you have any plans for that two weeks?

Thanks Flueky! I know I should focus on the positive that I Oed. But dbadasbjd lol just wish I knew if I was out or if I should stress the next two weeks


----------



## Flueky88

I wish there was some way of knowing for sure too. You could say, "Yup I'm pregnant" or "I better wear a tampon in 12 days". As for me I'll be doing my ic opk soon. I've been awfully moody today. I got pissed when therapist grabbed the phone I was using to call patients so I went over to the unoccupied phone (where she had been sitting!). We had a meeting so I was feeling rushed to make calls and see all my patients. Poor thing, I didn't really say anything mean but my body language. :S


----------



## ms sunshine

Fingers crossed for you mac. 

Not too sute hoping to go to the beach and zoo if the weather is good and spending a few dayd decorating. Its also my nieces birthday 1st of aug my brothers 4th of aug and hubby birthday on the 13th lol so should be busy. 

Two of my dogs the collie jack russel crosses had a play fight and one of them has a nasty scratch right down his face and a bit swollen. Ive cleaned it up and put cream on but feel so sorry for him. He is sat in his bed with his teddy. Poor thing


----------



## Flueky88

That sounds fun sunshine. I hope you enjoy your time off with your DH. Poor thing, hope he feels better soon. Hope it stays infection free too

Opk still slightly darker than previous day. I'll take it :S just BD and have fun with hope of ovulating


----------



## mac1979

Threw up twice tonight, I have an frer for tomorrow morning. I'm either pregnant or getting sick.


----------



## ms sunshine

Ohhh its looking good did u get early ms with your first?


----------



## mac1979

Why can't I post a pic with my phone????


----------



## Flueky88

Bfp?? I'm not sure how I haven't tried to post pic yet &#128524;


----------



## mac1979

Pretty sure...


----------



## Flueky88

Yay, yay, yay!!! So happy for you mac :) happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## mac1979

Maybe this? Let me know if it works for you.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=435444


----------



## DobbyForever

Sounds fun, sunshine!

Mac, that is deffo bfp!!! Congratulations!!!! Yay!

Afm, feeling crappy. I definitely Oed Saturday. FF says my timing score is low when I take out the bds where SO finished elsewhere. Sigh


----------



## mac1979

My due date if I go by the day I O'd was my dad's bday, April 1. He passed away 7 years ago.


----------



## ms sunshine

Mac yay congratulations i thought from what you were saying it would be


----------



## ms sunshine

Dont be down dobby it only takes one out of the many swimmers to make


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, hugs. I am so sorry to hear that. I went through a similar moment when I was thinking about my test day technically being August 1st, which is when my dad passed. I lost mine 20 years ago, and it never stops hurting. Hugs hugs


----------



## mac1979

It would be his 70th birthday. I actually think it would be awesome if it happened then.


----------



## Flueky88

That looks like a bfp to me mac. Sorry to hear about your father's passing. It would be nice to have a baby brighten up a day associated with sadness :) also congrats again 

Sorry to hear about your dad too Dobby. There is still a chance too :)

AFM, nothing much. Bought grapefruit juice last night. Its so gross! I thought I might get sick. I hadn't tried even grapefruit since I was in high school (didn't like it then or now). I'll be taking opk shortly. I was training a nurse new to home health.


----------



## Flueky88

I think its the same as yesterday. Oh well. Try again tomorrow


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, don't worry about missing the egg. I BD'd two days before O and I still got a bfp.


----------



## DobbyForever

Grapefruit juice is disgusting lol

I think I missed it like BD too late. SO was so stressed last month that we haven't had bd that would result in a bfp until 3am on 1dpo.


----------



## SilasLove

Yay Mac!!

Sorry dobby - hope you defied the odds. Hope you get that bfp soon.

Flueky & Sunshine Hope you two get your bfps soon as well. xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas, isn't your prenatal tomorrow?


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats mac!!! H&H 9 months to you!!

Still cheering you gals on.. I know you will get you BFPs soon!

My AF never did show up but I think it was just an annvelatory cycle. Whether bf'ing was throwing it out or weight loss ( lost 15 lbs in a month)... pretty sure I o'd a few days ago so should be back on track now :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Swoot congrats on the weight loss! Glad you Oed! We can stress together


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks dobby! I've lost 45 since last April (includes pregnancy weight). Still have about 18 to go but getting there!

I am definitely not in for this month. I'm visiting my parents this week with DS. O'd here and no BD near it (kind of surprised me when it happened). But I will definitely root for you and hope you were able to catch the eggie


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Sorry to hear you are out though :(

Afm, had flutters the last two days but have an ache on my right side. Got my usual 5/6dpo dip. Nothing much else to say. How is everyone else? It seems quiet


----------



## mac1979

I'm still getting nauseous at night, found out throwing hamburger is the worst. Getting a couple cramps here and there but my tests are getting darker.


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats on weight loss kksy9b!

Dobby, I've got my fingers crossed for you.

Mac, I bet that is horrid. Very glad to hear tests are getting darker.

AFM, it has been a rough couple of days. Was on call last night. A nurse I worked with I the past died of cancer yesterday. Very surreal feeling. My opk was lighter yesterday, was taken earlier though too. Been a rough day at work too. So happy it's almost Friday. I had a beautiful dream last night though. I was pregnant and I was in preterm labor at 22 weeks (the month was August). I was threatening the Dr because he made me work even though I was high risk. I went on to deliver twins. A girl then a boy. They were so beautiful and the boy looked like my brother. They were healthy. I know that some details were impossible, but it was lovely to hold those two beautiful babies. *sigh * anyways I guess I better finish work then do my opk later. Take care ladies :)


----------



## ms sunshine

wow that was good to loose all that weight kksy9b!

sorry to hear about your colleague flueky so sad. hope your opk gets darker. do twins run in your family? i remember when i had my 20 week scan and the nurse said theres one and theres the other. must admit i nearly pooped myself as i thought she meant i had twins lol.

hope your appointment has gone well silas.

fingers still crossed dobby.

well nothing to report here not even doing opks yet too early. seen my therapist yesterday and she said i should reconsider ttc as i have anxiety. i know it is stressful at times and i had a weird cycle with tests but last month in particular i just went with it so she annoyed me a bit dont want to tell hubby as i dont want him to agree. i went there ok came out quite down - thought it was supposed to be the other way round!! my anxiety has nothing to do with ttc so im just going to carry on im doing better so dont know why it was even brought up


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah I still work with her mom. I just don't know what to say. No twins do not run in the family so I don't expect them. I would prefer one at a time too. That would freak me out if a nurse said that during ultrasound. I don't understand why it would be an issue. Stopping would probably cause more.


----------



## Flueky88

My opk is the darkest I've seen. I know its not positive but it makes me happy to see it so dark. I texted pic to DH, haha.


----------



## Flueky88

I couldn't resist, sorry ladies :blush:



Like I said, it's never been this dark. I've been testing about a week now. I'm hoping I will ovulate by end of next week. Also, the pictures doesn't seem as bright on laptop. It's even brighter and fuller than image shows


----------



## ms sunshine

Ahhh you're nearly there it looks very close


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks sunshine :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awe, Mac sorry to hear about the nausea but at least it is just proof of your bean. Have you told hubs?

Sunshine, I am so sorry to hear about your coworker. There is never a right thing to say. :(. I have anxiety as well. I can tell you trying to stop has made things so much worse lol. But your therapist is just trying to help.

Flueky! Looks good! Hoping you O soon!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Dobby, me too :) we got in some BD just go good measure ;)


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Ladies. I did have my appointment on the 22nd and we saw our little one - and their beautiful little heartbeat. Official due date is March 13th.

Sorry about your coworker Flueky.


----------



## ms sunshine

Wow that's lovely silas. Are you going to find out the gender or you waiting for a suprise.


----------



## Flueky88

Congratulations Silas that's wonderful. Thank you as well.


----------



## mac1979

DobbyForever said:


> Awe, Mac sorry to hear about the nausea but at least it is just proof of your bean. Have you told hubs?
> 
> Sunshine, I am so sorry to hear about your coworker. There is never a right thing to say. :(. I have anxiety as well. I can tell you trying to stop has made things so much worse lol. But your therapist is just trying to help.
> 
> Flueky! Looks good! Hoping you O soon!

Yes, I told him the same day I got the BFP. He is happy, bit he tends to respond to everything with humor. He said "I guess that means I have to clean the spare room.". We will need to move Raptor to the other upstairs bedroom (the larger one) and Raptor #2 (new baby) will get the smaller nursery.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay Silas! Any chance your pic is posted anywhere?

Mac, I hear you haha. I have many people, SO, included who respond with humor to everything. Both adorable and aggravating


----------



## ms sunshine

So how many kids does everyone want eventually in the perfect world scenario? For me I want at least one more, don't think my hubby wants more than that as he turned 40 . I'm happy with just having 2 but 3 would be cool.


----------



## SilasLove

My scan picture is in my parenting journal and that is where I will update from this point forward. 

I am on my third now, and definitely think I'm good. I forgot how sick you feel in the first trimester and I have never been this sick before in either of my other pregnancies. :( 

I hate to complain, but dang! Anyway, so definitely think this will be it.


----------



## SilasLove

Oh, and I also want to stay Team Yellow but I'm not sure I'll be able to. :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, I'm wanting 2 but if we have 2 boys or 2 girls we will try to third of opposite gender. If all 3 are same gender we will call it quits lol

I'm so happy for you Silas. I don't think I'll be able to be team yellow. I'm way too much of a planner. I'm getting excited about SIL's gender reveal Tuesday. I want to know so bad! Haha I'm hopeless ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Oh opk was same as yesterday so I will plan to BD this weekend and have fun.


----------



## mac1979

I am fine with two. Always saw myself with 4 or 5 but I got started late, and kids are expensive.

We will be finding out the gender for sure, I don't do surprises well. Its horrible, when I was a kid I found out how to open and peak at Xmas presents without anybody knowing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas, nice numbers and pic! I envy your restraint. It seems like a magical concept to wait until the day to know. :) afm I am getting a panorama done at 10 weeks. I say t is because of genetics but I just want to know asap

I want two, but SO wants three. He wants two boys then a girl, but every hypothetical he says is about a girl so we will see. I just want a bfp

Flueky, def have fun!

I have these random killer headaches today. Also had this strange backache at lunch when I sat on a curb. Also weirded out that three of my last four temps were 98.40 exactly. I took today's a second time to get a .02 degree rise because my chart looked weird


----------



## DobbyForever

Trying so hard not to read too much into this. I had my estrogen dip at 5 dpo, temp went back up, and now at 7dpo my temp dropped to the coverline.


----------



## ms sunshine

Fingers crossed dobby hope this is your month. It seems to be dragging to my o fed up seems like im on cd30 and its only 11 lol come on eggies lets go. Hows ur opk today flueky


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! Temp shot up to 98.62. So time will tell

Sorry this month seems to be dragging on. :(


----------



## Flueky88

Yes I agree it does seem to be dragging by. My opk yesterday afternoon seemed the same. So who knows. I did have fun time with DH and his family. Played a lot with my nephew and enjoyed that. He didn't want me out of his sight. :) just trying to be patient with my body and not focus too much on it. Hope everyone has a good Sunday. I'll be cleaning and possibly mowing.

Oh and Dobby glad your temp shot up :)


----------



## kksy9b

Looking good dobby!!!

Fleuky- I don't know a lot about OPKs but I hope you get a clear positive soon. Glad you had such a nice time with your family :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Family is a good distraction. I am cleaning and doing yard work as well! My backyard is covered in fox tails. So I'm turning the soil then dousing it in white vinegar before trying herbicides


----------



## Flueky88

Thank you kksy9b!

Dobby it is a good distraction. We had a doe decide to eat one of our tomato plants 2 weeks ago ate ALL the leaves too! I had to sneak on the site while taking a break ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha oh man! I definitely don't have wildlife. I have feral cats. Who leave behind their feral kittens. That my dogs are fascinated with. Luckily, they are raised around cats or I would have ten dead kittens by now.


----------



## Flueky88

Sometimes a cat or two show up. Not sure if they are outdoor/farm cats or strays. Last year we had like 5 on the platform for our slide in backyard. It was apparently the hand out spot. We have a couple of rabbits too. My Chihuahua is a big wuss so I have nothing to fear with her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw, yeah people around my area don't spay or neuter their pets for whatever reason and just let them wander so mine is definitely feral cats. If I call animal services here they immediately get put down so I have to trap them and take them to my mom's and pretend I find them there.

Been getting bfns and getting bummed


----------



## ms sunshine

Ah dont be down its really early. 

Luckily wildlife cant get in our garden one of my dogs has small dog complex and barks at everything even chases flies but if there was trouble he would run lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah my Sheltie barks like a typical sheltie, but she does not chase flies lol


----------



## Flueky88

Opk still the same. Ugh, I need to learn patience. Maybe meditation lol


----------



## DobbyForever

:( patience doesn't exist. Distractions do ;)


----------



## Flueky88

We :sex: last night. It helped cause I was feeling down about things. So I decided I would use up my CB advanced digital opk. I had open circle this weekend. Got a solid (non-flashing)smiley this morning :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Another bfn. :cry:


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry Dobby :hugs: :cries:

How many DPO are you again?


----------



## DobbyForever

9 lol but that secondary dip on 7dpo had my hopes up. I feel nothing like nothing at all so thinking I am out.


----------



## Flueky88

Still early sweetie. Wait a couple days if you can but this is too early to count yourself out :dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

You are sweet. I only have 4 tests left and I refuse to buy more. 1 frer, 1 fr gold digi, and 2 cb weeks. AF is due Fri or Sun depending on if we go back to 12 or 14 lp. Debating whether or not to skip testing tomorrow.


----------



## Flueky88

I would skip tomorrow. I know its hard, who knew how addictive peeing on sticks was


----------



## mac1979

I didn't get mine until 11 dpo for my first and 11 dpo for this one


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. Ty. My first two I didn't test until my missed period. The last one I got my bfp the night of 9 days past sex (Which would match up with tonight) but I had symptoms starting Saturday.


----------



## ms sunshine

I wouldn't be down hearted. I gave up the month i got my bfp and when i got it i looked back and realised i had no spotting or cramps no ms no sore boobs or back i would have thought it was mid cycle so you really can never tell


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you. I am just so sad today. Hormones


----------



## jbell157

Ohhh Dobby I'm stalking you! FX for a BFP this cycle!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. I'm nauseated at the idea of going to bed. I feel like tomorrow's temp could make or break this. I have a cramp like I have been biking too long on my lower right, but I haven't worked out in days. Super weird


----------



## Flueky88

Hmmm, that is strange. FX, Dobby! My wondfo yesterday wasn't quite positive. I'm going to test wondfo later this afternoon. It was the darkest ever though. So I imagine ovulation is imminent. Although, I know technically temping would be ideal for confirmation.


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed you O soon! What did the cb stick look like when you pulled it out?

Afm, I am down another .1 degree. I can lie to myself and say it is because I left my feet uncovered and the window next to my bed open, but the reality is I am probably just out. My timing was bad. I just thought that second dip meant something. Sigh. SO has to get three certifications for work which means working 10 hours at the office then 2-4 more at home for the next 6 months. So I guess I'll be going back on bcp or pulling out


----------



## Flueky88

I didn't even pay attention. I actually almost forgot to pee on it. Wish I'd peed in a cup instead. Oh well. If not positive later today I will just act as if my surge was caught in a.m. Monday and was short. 

Oh Dobby, I hate to hear that. That sounds really rough for SO. I hope things work out one way or another. Maybe just pull out and live dangerously ;)


----------



## Heatherga2015

fx for you Dobby


----------



## ms sunshine

Sounds like you're right and it was a short surge fingers crossed flueky.

It does make a difference when you have feet out of bed i did that a whike ago and it brought my temp right down. Hope it happens for you this cycle dobby shame if you cant ttc or ntnp for 6 months. Hopr it diesnt come to that. 

Nothing to report from me few cramps thought i mught o soon but nothing yet. My boobs keep getting really sore i dont know if that means o coukd be soon i dont even get that before af thats why i was so shicked i had it at end of last cycle. Anyone else get sore boibs before o? I moved some furniture few weeks ago and hurt the tendon and it hurt like by my arm put to chest so dont know if its that. Cant tell what it is.


Sorry for awful typing its the small keyboard on my phone lol


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine not sure. Mine haven't been sore but my nipples were SO itchy last night. I couldn't fall asleep. I've read both can be a sign of ovulation or pending. I guess it has to do with the hormones. My opk IC was still negative today. I'm will act as if I had a short surge Monday a.m.


----------



## jbell157

Sorry Dobby. That dip did look really promising!


----------



## kksy9b

You are still well above the coverline Dobby. KMFX that your temp was affected by other factors and will be back up tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Flueky88

How's your temp today, Dobby?

Any signs of O today sunshine?

Mac how are you doing?

Jbell, I see your ticker. Congrats!

Kksy9b, hope you are well.

AFM, I'm 1dpo today. I don't really plan to symptom spot. I have to work this weekend so that will help a bunch. We BD Saturday through Tuesday daily so we did all we could do and know I just have to wait and see :)


----------



## mac1979

I'm doing well, the fatigue is hitting now and keeping my morning smoothie down is difficult...so I'm normal for 5 weeks. I have my first appt on the 21st. I'm am using a certified nurse midwife this time so don't know if I will get an ultrasound.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm not to sure on how midwifery works. Honestly, I dint know how the schedules quite go for ob physician either. Well, I'm glad at least it sounds like things are bearable. 

Also I completely forgot to say earlier. My SIL is having a baby boy :) she was initially leaned towards girl but was happy either way. It drove my baby fever to mad levels seeing her ultrasound video


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey everyone! 

Flueky, I agree that it was probably a short surge. FXed! :) and that is exciting for your SIL. I spent all day with my cousin's baby and he is in this shy phase so he snuggles your face so you don't look at him lol

Mac, glad to hear all is well! Excited to see your us when you do get it done. 

Sunshine, I agree that sore boobs can be a sign of impending o. :)

Jbell and kk, you two are so sweet. Ty.

idkwtf my body is doing and I'm over it. I tested negative and I have an appointment to dye and highlight my hair today because I kept pushing it back since I had hope to be pregnant each time. So I am going. My gyn's mentality has always been what you do before your have detectable amounts of hcg has little to no effect, so I am going. Because I am not pregnant.


----------



## Flueky88

Aww how cute :) It's both fun and painful to be around babies. It can really pull at your "I want a baby and I want it now!" heartstrings. I'm glad everyone seems to think that I just had short surge. I mentioned in another thread too. I know I doesn't mean that I did ovulate but seeing that smiley and it not flashing felt so good. I only got that flashing witch last month. I feel like my body is at least straightening itself out. 

Oh I snooped about names last night. Just don't want her to use the name we thought of for a boy. So far we are safe.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I spent two hours shopping for the perfect 6 month old toy. Because, as a teacher, it had to be the perfect blend of fun and learning haha. But it felt so good to buy baby stuff and play with him. He is huge! 6 months and wears 18m shirts and 2T pants!

I also hear you on the names! I always wanted to name my son Kai and daughter Kairi. Then, my least favorite cousin named her son Kai! Name stolen. I was not happy. But Aidan and Aria have grown on me. Plus, SO'S family named their kids all As.


----------



## Flueky88

Haha, I'm like that with cards, I have to find the perfect one. He is a big baby. At least he isn't malnourished though :)

DH came up with Samuel and I want him to have middle name James. It sounds good with our last name. It is also my grandfather and brother's middle name (James). 

As for girl, DH was thinking Serina (from Sailor moon) and I was thinking Jade for middle name. Its a color and a gem like my first name, Amber. 

They would both have same initials but that doesn't bother me :)

And those are pretty names you have picked out :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Aaw, I love them! I love having the same initials as my older brother :). You didn't want to go with Usagi-chan? ;) sorry, I am a sailor moon nerd hehe


----------



## Flueky88

No, poor girl would really get it here in the south lol although I may nickname her that lol oh I am total sailor moon nerd too! I used to imagine I was a sailor scout when I was in middle school. &#127769; ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah I live in SF so you could totally get away with naming a kid Usagi or Mamoru. I love it! I have a Sakura outfit that makes me feel like Sailor Mars hehehe.


----------



## Flueky88

That's cool. I never cosplayed but I wanted too. I wanted to dress up as Sailor Jupiter.


----------



## DobbyForever

She is hands down the best scout :) I have cosplayed twice, two weekend event. Sakura, Ryu, and E Honda. I was going to do it again this year as Zangief and Elena (all street fighter) but decided that ttc was more fun than three days of drunken video gaming.


----------



## Flueky88

I don't really live near where they have cool events/conventions. I have always wanted but I always seem to schedule time off and use it to visit family in Wisconsin. I have taken a few long weekends to go to North Carolina, I really love it there in the mountains. Did go to Disney World last year for a week and LOVED it. Ttc can be pretty fun ;)


----------



## ms sunshine

hey guys no sign of o got a neg opk. worked out and its definitely muscles or ligaments or bit of both as im in soooo much pain. glad im not o'ing i wouldnt be able to bd i am broken lol ive got some good pain killers so just waiting for them to kick in. cant move my arm. its been a bit painful since i moved furniture a few weeks ago and i thought it had gone and now its worse than it was.

that is so weird though my son is called aidan and if he was a girl one of the runners up was aria (im a big fan of mass effect game dunno if you've heard of it but its one of the characters) though hubby wanted abigail..... im not a fan. i quite like freya as well, little unusual.

nice names flukey like the idea that if you lo is a girl you would both be named after gems that quite cute


----------



## ms sunshine

dobby just noticed your chart its looking good!


----------



## mac1979

Our son is Xavier Melvin. DH really liked Xavier and my dad's name was Melvin, so that was easy. I have no clue for this one though. Need to find something unique but not uncommon for a boy and a girl. I used to really like Adelaide Simone, but I'm not so keen on that anymore.

Speaking of cosplay, my husband really wants to join the 501st Legion as a Kashyyyk Stormtrooper. I want to be Sabine. We have been to events around here and our area, and our son... and I mean LOVES Darth Vader, and he used to have a Chewbacca costume.. We are nerds.


----------



## Flueky88

So glad we are nerds ,haha. Nerd power unite.

Sunshine, sorry to hear about you pulling a muscle or something to that effect moving furniture. Hope you get some relief soon. Loved Mass Effect. I traded the games in then could shoot self in foot for doing that. I liked liara and Garrett quite a bit. Not too fond of Abigail either sunshine. Freya, like from final fantasy 9? 

Mac its strange how our preferences change. I love Darth Vader too. I have a button at home that played the imperial march and has his mask breathing towards the end.


----------



## mac1979

You would appreciate these. The Chewbacca one is from Halloween, Boba Fett was a few days ago.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150726_021.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









635510617253121686.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Flueky88

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT MAC!!! He's so adorable too :)


----------



## mac1979

Thank you! I told DH we owe it to the world to make another cute baby.


----------



## Flueky88

This made me smile a big goofy smile &#128522;


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, how cute is he?! I love kids in costume. There was a toddler Chun Li holding hands with a toddler Cammy White at EVO. I almost died. Can't wait to hear the names you consider this time. :)

Sunshine, thanks. I think today was a false read from drinking last night. We'll see tomorrow. Sorry about your muscle! Take it easy. I did notice that your ticker said Aidan hehe. I know mass effect, but mine would be from pretty little liars haha

I second flueky's nerdgasm excitement :)


----------



## DobbyForever

And I am down to 98.01. I should spot today. Sigh. I had this awful nightmare last night, too.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie. I was really hoping this was your cycle. Maybe you could ntnp?


----------



## DobbyForever

Technically, this was me ntnp lol. I keep SO out of the ovulating loop. I am going to keep temping until my periods regulate or I get tired of it lol. I might do opks one more month because I have enough leftover for one cycle. Ctgmdnrsrtvhy SO is working from home but he is stressed. I got back from taking my car to get serviced and was surprised to see him up and workin. Tried to cuddle and suggest we go out to breakfast (eating out for breakfast is his favorite thing) and he was like I have too much work. Boooo less work more play!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm completely lost on the "nerd" conversation, but your little guy looks so precious Mac!

Just thought I would check in, make sure no one else is pregnant without me knowing ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Not yet :) lol thanks for coming back. I get sad when people get their bfps and disappear


----------



## SilasLove

Oh hon, I'm definitely not trying to disappear. Been sick and school is starting soon and my baby boy is starting kindergarten!! :( 

Plus, between work and trying to keep these two kids active and not bored lol. And I'm always so EXHAUSTED!!


----------



## mac1979

Got sick after dinner last night. While I was puking, ds came up and snuggled next to me. Looking back it was sweet, but I had to call for dh to come get him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I bet! Have you done your back to school shopping? kinder is so fun


----------



## ms sunshine

had a poo poo poo poo poo poo day. so bloody glad of negative opk, as im getting o cramps. last night some b*****d tried to break in. they tried the front door. my dog whinned (yeah great guard dog) but was enough for them to change their mind. i walked round the house checked about nothing assumed it was dogs knocking something over. ten mins later i hear voices and a thud at the back and then they smash the front window in. hubby works nights so had to call him and then get police round. they threw a brick and it hit a bin out back from outside the back garden as there is a security light so came in the front and smashed the window with a different brick. pretty sure we know who it is our neighbour we got in with really well then she get this horrible bf and he alienated everyone, they split up 3 weeks ago and all the people he fell out with us and 2 other houses in the area got their windows put through. he is a nut job i really dont know why she was with him at all, never mind for 2 years. hes being questioned by the police and they have the bricks for finger prints so we shall see. the only good thing is my ovaries have not o'd as sooooo not in the mood. (but if i o now it means last month i did o when i originally thought and i was 2 weeks late when i got af as there was nothing wrong with my thermometre so we shall see) i dont mind o'ing tomorrow as house is back to normal finally got rid of the broken glass etc , but plz plz plz ovaries HOLD ON TO THAT EGG!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Silas, so glad for you to cone back and check with us :) I finally got positive opk Monday so I'm in my tww. Sorry to hear you have been so tired. I bet it is hard knowing he is starting school soon. I understand that usually you feel better during 2nd trimester. Your only a month or so away!

Mac that is so cute of your ds. I'm sure he is worried about his mommy. Is he excited to be having a brother or sister?


----------



## ms sunshine

ohhhh sorry to hear about the temp dobby (just had to scroll back the page lol)

and uuggghh so glad i didnt get ms with my 1st pg i would hate that i just had really bad nausea sometimes more so when i was travelling. i cant cope being sick im worse than a 2 year old lol


----------



## Flueky88

Oh man sunshine that sounds like a day from Hades to put it politely. I don't understand some people at all. I'm glad you and family are okay though. I hope they get him and he gets more than a slap on the wrist. I hope you O soon now and catch that egg! ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg! Sunshine! That is horrible! I am so sorry!!! Your poor dog haha. I always tell myself that I hate to be the idiot that breaks into my house. My dogs may only be 20 and 40 lbs a piece, but they are extremely territorial and know how to use their teeth mercilessly when mommy or our den is threatened. I'm glad they have him in custody. It doesn't seem like a stranger. Breaking windows and being that persistent definitely seems personal rather than a stranger. Some random would have given up with the dog and knowing someone is home. That is such a stinky feeling though. Hugs hugs hugs!


----------



## ms sunshine

Thanks guys i know o is any day but im having a drink tonight its been a looonnngggg day. The other neighbour is a single mum with 3 young kids and glass every where poor thing


----------



## DobbyForever

Have a drink. Hugs hugs


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah you could definitely use a drink after that ordeal!

So, on my day off yesterday I kept doubting myself and CB advanced digital opk. I have tested everyday and I take pics. My IC opk was the darkest Sunday, and has been getting lighter since. So I'm finally feeling quite confident I did have true blue surge. 

I've been thinking since I missed it with the IC, I may foot the bill and pay for the CB advanced digital opk. Hope its not necessary though. 2dpo and looking forward to August 15th as I should have AF or BFP by then. I may lose will power and test earlier though.


----------



## mac1979

So...don't eat a salad if you think you may get sick...it isn't pleasant.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, here's to hoping you don't have to upgrade to the advanced because you get your bfp this cycle! And because they are mad expensive ugh, but I will say having the extra days heads up is nice.

Mac, you poor thing! I saw your nausea post the other day as I stalked the first tri forum which is like my new hobby hahaha. I like to look at people's ultrasounds. But yeah :( Are you taking anything for it from the doctor? Have you tried any preggo pops or things? The only thing that helped me was snacking all day on bland stuff. If my belly was not empty but not full, I was ok. Hugs! But it is just proof that a miracle is growing inside of you. Not that you don't already know how it all goes :)

So I went to my pound class tonight after avoiding it since my second temp dip. We do a lot of lunging and oblique work, so I was hesitant to do it if I was implanting since I read somewhere that those kinds of exercises can cause uterine contractions. Man, my body was hurting!

Overanalyzing, but my spotting looks like death. It's has this clots that don't look like clots they look like tissue and they are this really nasty brown color that is almost black. Like, I actually thought it was straight black so I (gross) smeared it on toilet paper. I feel like my IUD totally screwed with my lining. Or maybe it is super old tissue from my mc. I know I had issues getting it all out. AHFUAGFUABgu so gross


----------



## Flueky88

Oh Dobby, bless your heart. Maybe you should see GYN if it happens more , or at least call. I don't know a lot about IUDs or miscarriages. I hope whatever it is/was it is over and your body just took longer to expell and make you ready to conceive.

Mac, ugh, that sounds gross. I hope ms subsides.


----------



## DobbyForever

My gyn thinks I'm nuts. She (and about 4 other gyns hahaha I played the mom says no so go to dad while she was on maternity leave) have looked at my uterus probably every two weeks from the time I got my IUD out to Juneish. According to them, my uterus looks fertile and healthy. How the heck a uterus can look fertile I really don't know, but they said it so it must be true. The last few times I didn't ask about the tissue, but I do remember when I was first scheduled to get my IUD I wasn't allowed to because I had so much tissue left inside. He said it was hanging out by my cervix, so he was confident it would come out on its own but he did pull on it to see if some would come out. It did. Not without pain. Two weeks later, I saw my regular gyn but a new glob of tissue was there. She actually went ahead and pulled it out. So painful!!! And then she put iud in anyway despite their being tissue. She said it wasn't enough that it couldn't come out with the iud in or something. I think I got the all clear at some point the more I think about it. But who knows. I'm just ranting.


----------



## mac1979

Ps bands don't work, ginger ale hasn't worked, Prego pops haven't worked. Ginger tea works a bit but I hate the taste. I don't have an appointment until the 21st. Last time this went to about 16 weeks. Right now I'm wondering how I can be so bloated if I can't eat anything.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nooooo :( wish I had a magic solution for you. Can you get in sooner to get something for the nausea? Or are they not willing to do that.


----------



## Flueky88

Sounds painful Dobby!

Surely if you called mac they could prescribe you something or see you sooner.


----------



## ms sunshine

Bananas is good have you tried them mac.?

Ouch!! Just crossed my legs and shivered lol hope you're all right dobby.

Not happy. Going to check anf do anoyhrt opk later pretty sure its positive. Hubby grumpy had one argument. Having nive lunch out though so hope it helps the mood. Its noy ideal but i dont want to be out this early woukd depress the hell out of me. Hoping alchol works to get the mood going tonight. Wish me luck


----------



## Flueky88

Good luck sunshine! Go catch that egg!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I'm fine. I just whine a lot haha

Sunshine sorry you argued! Drinking is so hit or miss sometimes haha. I'm better off trying to catch SO when he takes his pre-workout. It makes the blood flow and part of his pre workout routine is to go take care of the boys so he is not distracted by them lol. I have a 50/50 shot then. Some days he is like no bd before gym it is exhausting and some days it is on like donkey Kong haha. I hate being on my period.


----------



## ms sunshine

alcohol worked woop just got to check my opk again later so its clear but if i am going to o at least i have a shot. hes been exhausted all week coming up to his break so i havnt bd at all so would have been out for sure. phew. im sure i must be as i had a sharp stab in my ovary as if it was a needle so its a good tell tale sign but not really had any cm


----------



## ms sunshine

does this look like positive opks? i know it needs to match up, the one on the right has faded as it was earlier the left is new but to me it looks like it could but these opks do the colour but it is speckled patchy so it makes me doubt (especially after last month). have to say im also debating on getting a monitor these opks confuse the hell out of me lol i wish there was an easy way or was one of the lucky gals who get loads of cm so you just know. i would normally o in about 6 days so it would be early again, o pain ties in with it being now... driving myself nuts... if i line up the test line with the other opks control line it does look the same. i wish i had got another brand of opks :shrug::nope::wacko::brat:
 



Attached Files:







opk 1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Hmmm they don't quite look positive to me. I like the monitors/ digital ones for that exact reason. No guesswork. Just infuriating smiles that do not only blink for two days


----------



## mac1979

Sunshine, those don't quite look positive yet. 

I can't stop eating...I finish something and I'm hungry again. I know I'm hydrated... but I'm gonna gain so much weight.


----------



## ms sunshine

lol yeah i have to do something opk lines are annoying. well has to be imminent o cramps are stepping up so any day now least im in the running . i miht get some of those cb digis and opks and use the digis when i think im o'ing so i dont waste too many theyre soooo expensive but better than going blind looking at lines lol


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed sunshine!

Mac, that sounds both awful and amazing. What kinds of food are you eating?


----------



## mac1979

I m craving mac and cheese and pasta dishes like no other. Last time it was all fruit all day long. I need that craving back.


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, it looks like they are not quite positive. I had the cheapy wondfos from amazon then started CB advanced digital. I think most ladies like the plain CB digital though. I like the advanced cause I use fmu, way more convenient to me. Also, I would have missed surge. I took pictures once test was ready so I could flip through my album. My DH thinks I'm hilarious having my tests recorded in my phone like that ;)

Mac, it'll be okay. Baby is probably very hungry after your nausea and vomiting.

Dobby, those flashing smileys are incredibly infuriating, no? 

AFM, I'm enjoying get done with work early. Stopped at Chick-Fil-A and got a salad, yummy :) I'm working the weekend and it should be a good distraction from tww.

So I have a question? It looks like its okay, but I thought I would ask......is it okay to :sex: in tww? DH will go crazy! He must have high testosterone. Alright, I'm embarrassed now &#128524;


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, adorbs. You can absolutely bd in the tww. :)

Mac. Yeah, baby likes carbs haha. A fruit craving would be much preferred. Maybe things will change? If not, you can lose the weight later. Just enjoy yourself

Afm.... I'm already over this menses. Be over!!! I feel like my body is making up for all the weirdly short cycles I have had lately.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, thanks. We BD last night, so it was kind of a late question. Now I wont feel scared it'll mess up implantation, etc. So, I just had to keep doing my IC opks until the test line was really faint or positive. It was super faint like my cycle day 12 one. I got positive cycle day 21 so I'm feeling reassured my body is back to baseline. I know I'm a little OCD, okay...more than a little. It was gut wrenching thinking I wasn't ovulating. I'm 90% certain I hadn't until now. So I just needed to keep poas til I felt better. Seriously, I plan to stop opks now. 

Do you guys know what your mom craved when pregnant with you? Mine craved potato salad. She said she was so scared because I didn't move or kick like my bro (chocolate cravings). I told her she put me in carb coma. 

Dobby, I'm nervous to get my old AF, pre-bcp. They were like 8 days with heavy flow majority of it. I hope it's over with soon for you.

Sunshine keep us updated on opks!

Mac, I can't wait for your 1st appt.

Silas, i hope you are doing well.

Kksy9b, I hope you are well. 

Sorry for long post. One more thing. I know dreams aren't really a sign but I had a dream I was pregnant and delivered a baby girl. It was hard waking up from that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Stop peeing on opks haha. I have 12 left so just enough for one more cycle then go for me.

My mom craved watermelon which is funny because in the old Sims you had to eat watermelon to increase your chances of a girl.

But my mom knew about me the night she conceived/before she conceived. My grandfather was moving to the U.S. finally, and he had a visit from his mother saying she would meet him there as a reincarnation. Less than a month later, my mom is pregnant with me. So I was always his favorite. My mom says I am scarily like her personality wise. She also knew she conceived a girl because her ancestors came to her in a dream. She was in her homeland, but it was all barren. She started digging in the dirt and found a ruby (my birthstone). Once she picked it up, the land sprouted into a beautiful oasis and her ancestors appeared beside her telling her that she would have a girl that would reshape her life in a positive way. Couple weeks later, she found out she was pregnant with me after missing one pill. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Yes ma'am! I put them up, haha. 

I love watermelon!! It makes pee like crazy though.

That is a beautiful story. I believe dreams can having meaning. I think mine was influenced by DH and i talking about once we have #1 when to start #2. I'm wondering if my twin area last week meant, I'd have a girl then a boy. Maybe I'm reading too much into it. Time will tell (once I'm pregnant).


----------



## ms sunshine

flueky i know the feeling when i came off bcp i didnt o for 3 months and i was scared to death you hear stories and tbh i didnt go back on bcp after having aidan i thought if i have an accident thats fine.

opks - god i hate this brand. oh have i said that once or twice lol now its barely there the test line. o pain gone. so i dont know. my temps still low so maybe it was the shock of the nearly break in playing with my body who knows. 

ohhh im going to eat watermelon would love a girl, doesnt hurt to try!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha you can, but it totally does nothing hehe

Yeah, I have until tomorrow to decide about bcp. I have been hormone free since late 2013. The last time I got off it took months to regulate after a giant cyst. I don't want to go through that again. Poor SO is as snippy as I was during my pms. I have never seen him so stressed at work :(


----------



## mac1979

I love watermelon still, and Ds LOVES watermelon


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm halfrican so I do love me some watermelon ;)

I decided one last cycle then I quit. Why? I have the opks. I am getting tired of temping, but work starts up soon so that will help. Chinese gender is back to boy hehe. A May due date works out insanely well. One last go then going to full on ntnp.


----------



## ms sunshine

yeah thats why i would never go back on bcp in case i dont work afterwards each to their own but it stressed me out too much.

awww hope your SO can destress a little dobby ... tbh i wonder if temping adds on stress, i stopped temping when i got pg, i literally did it two days before o and confirmed i o'd and then i left it a while and did a few more to get 18 days of high temps. but i know that i dont sleep properly as i know i need to temp. i think im just going to do a few more cycles of temps so i have a pattern of my cycle and stop. whats your temp like today?

whats your dpo flueky?

well had a few more stabby o pains so i guess its going to be any day now... c'mon eggs


----------



## DobbyForever

Temping didn't stress me out until this last cycle. I found myself so anxious trying to fall asleep and waking up several times. I think temping to confirm o then stopping sounds good, but I am an extremist. Either i temp the full lp or none of the cycle.

Hope those eggies stop being shy!


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, I stopped the pill 3 months ago so I guess I was pretty comparable to most ladies I've heard from. What brand of opks are you using? I don't think I'll ever go back on bcp. Oh and I'm counting myself 4dpo today. Hope you O soon, just try not to stress. Like I can lists to that myself, hehe.

Dobby, I'm sorry SO is so stressed. I'd avoid bcp at all costs, especially if you had trouble. I'd just let nature take its course until things are easier for SO unless you end up pregnant. That's just my thoughts on the matter. An April baby would be nice so we'd have same birthday month but if I have May baby my DH will be down with college until fall. So either way. 

Mac, hope you are feeling well today! Go get some watermelon lol!

Afm, I'm working. Took a break cause I was close to my home before seeing my next patient. Thought it'd be a nice lunch break to go home and pee at home too!


----------



## DobbyForever

I love that you come to this site on your work breaks :)

I am loving my last bit of summer. Monday I plan to go back to my classroom and start getting some work done. I want it cleared out and re-organized by my first teacher work day so I can just conference with my team. They do love to talk. Hehe.

I have to admit it is nice getting back to some higher intensity workouts without worrying if I'm messing with implanting or a bean. Today's classes were hula for an hour followed by a 30 minute intensity ab workout :) Tomorrow is zumba then yoga for my easy Sunday.


----------



## Flueky88

Haha, yeah it's nice to check on things if I get a break.
Hope it doesn't take long to get it all sorted. I used to be pretty religious about gym then I met DH and I got out of my habit. I'm out of shape but not overweight. I like walking though. Taking in the scenery.


----------



## ms sunshine

i used to work out for an hour and half nearly every day. have tried working out at home but i do press ups he either tries to get on top or goes underneath to pull faces at me when i go down for the press up he thinks its hilarious. sit ups he tries to sit on my stomach. hes like a personal instructor trying to make it more difficult. ive got a dance aerobic dvd which he does a little dance too. tbh it took me ages to loose the baby weight because of my hormones took ages to settle but now i just do yoga and pilates a few times a week.


----------



## mac1979

I love working out and have kept up my workouts since my morning sickness is in the evening. I lift (not heavy) and do cardio (jogging, elliptical) 3 times a week, Zumba twice a week and yoga and a barre class. My gym is awesome for childcare, only an extra $25 a month and I get 3 hours a day. That is my only time without ds and it is nice since I am a sahm.


----------



## SilasLove

Well, I'm fat. Haha. And I don't work out aside from a physical job and walking. I'm so out of shape it isn't funny. I have no excuses, other than laziness. :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Love it! I don't work out at home. The dogs get in the way. I go to the UFC gym and do classes there. :) Silas, nw. I used to never work out until krav. But I did krav as stress management more than to be in shape. Once my ex injured me, I couldn't do it anymore. Throw in the slow down in metabolism that women in my family get at 25/26 and hello 15 lbs in 8 months. I also packed on a lot of fat. SO says my body is still hot, but I have strategically not been fully naked or do the suck lol. I just don't like looking in the mirror anymore and I used to love it.


----------



## SilasLove

I have lost 13 lbs in about 2 months (give or take some there) and I just cut out soda and cut back on carbs. But 3lbs of that loss has been pregnancy nausea related, I do believe. Can't eat much, and feel crap if I do. But the last 2 days cantaloupe has been a huge hit so I have been munching on that.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I'm sure you are still hot. I've got what some describe as athletic build. Tall, broad shoulders and hips. Even at my fittest I never looked like a bean pole. I used to believe I was fat cause I never looked like those girls. Took me awhile to accept myself. My grandmother body shamed me as a little girl.

Silas cantaloupe sounds yummy too :)


----------



## mac1979

I used to train Brazilian jiu jitsu but then I got pregnant and I had to stop. I just workout when it is convenient for me at a regular gym. Now with not being able to eat at night, I'll be able to lose weight again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas and Mac, I'm sorry you ladies are having a hard time keeping food down :( Hugs hugs

Flueky, you're so sweet. I still think I am attractive, but what frustrates me if I'm about to be out of what is considered healthy body fat, bmi, and weight wise. SO really thinks a lot of my weight is muscle, but I disagree. It has really changed. Oh well! Thanks what the gym is for buahaha. I also am cutting out sodas and trying to eat healthier... but the beer! Oh man the beer is so good.... :( I can easily cut out the harder stuff, but getting rid of my wine and beer is tough


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah I'm sorry you two ate having trouble keeping food down.

Dobby, I wish there was a decent gym around here. I don't feel like driving 45 minutes for a gym. I guess I'm a touch lazy. I do enjoy Zumba on my Kinect though. I think doing a little weights with the cardio or switching cardio and weights is important. When I lived in bigger city before DH I loved the gym. It had an indoor and outdoor pool. No one was usually swimming outside just tanning so I usually had it to myself except when kiddos came in to swimming lesson. I had a guy tell me I made him dizzy going back and forth with my laps haha. Maybe he was hitting on me, I'm oblivious lol


----------



## Flueky88

Oh my biggest food weakness is sweets, particularly chocolate. I've not been craving it lately though. Maybe it was my hormones. I was pretty proud we only had Dairy Queen once last month and we only went then because it was Miracle Treat Day. Gotta support a good cause. I cut sodas ages ago. My other problem not enough veggies so I've been working on that.


----------



## ms sunshine

i love my chocolate!!! well just remember marilyn monroe was super hot and would now be considered overweight by todays standards. i used to be super skinny. then when i was working out all the time i couldnt get pregnant i dont know if it is the reason but i was obsessive so the doc told me to cut down. i used to do karate and train for tournaments around the uk but its not for me now. ive lost my baby weight but have a slight belly that i dont know if it will ever go but i guess was a present from having my son so cant complain too much. and i dont mind having the much bigger boobs lol it really upset me i couldnt loose the weight but now im happy just sort of excepted it if i loose more weight great if not my weight is just on the healthy bmi side - just lol. i remember everyone telling me oh the weight will fall off running round after a baby - its a myth lol. i just dont want to give up the stuff i like.

sounds a good gym mac wish ours had childcare. yeah i have the kinnect too flueky which i love until one of my dogs gets in the sensor and it thinks its me lol

think o is getting closer been having these cramps more often but now i got cm today. hope i get chance to bd dh not been in the greatest of moods. cant blame him really with whats going on

hope you guys morning sickness eases off


----------



## ms sunshine

Getting annoyed at nearly there opks its paler than yesterday. Been getting o pain for days now


----------



## ms sunshine

right done another opk as i think i drank too much earlier so this is a lot darker but on test strip its faded one side slightly and dark on the other what do you reckon positive??:shrug:


----------



## mac1979

You probably surged overnight if they are getting paler. O will be shortly I bet.


----------



## ms sunshine

sorry helps if i attach the photo lol
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flueky88

Almost there! I would test again this evening just in case. Then again, I'm a little OCD.

AFM, just not feeling great today. I'm not awful, just kinda tired and body felt stiff this morning. Been having a touch of nausea, the kind where you burp and it starts to ease. 6dpo today though so I think I'm just tired and in need of a day off which is Wednesday.

How are you ladies today?


----------



## maybebaby85

5 days from OVIA testing date... Have tested the past 2 days with standard BFN... I'm going to try super hard to wait..

No symptoms other than feeling tired, grumpy and just not myself in general..

Here's to seeing some :bfp: soon


----------



## ms sunshine

When is af due maybe? 

Ahh flueky my opk is paler lol i dont know i hate them. Plan to bd tonight hubbs still in ok mood. Brothers birthday tomorrow so might not get chance. 

On another note my son has left a path of destruction every where crushed food emptied salt on floor tipped milk thrown apples and pears on floor. My god. Hes normally cheeky but today he is crazy think he has a tooth that has come through but finishing its growth so it has made him a handful. Roll on bedtime


----------



## maybebaby85

AF due on the 9th..

Haha typical boy.. How old is he?


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been MIA lately. We were out of town visiting my parents for a week and then my nephew came to visit for a week. Been working on catching up on threads over the last few days!

Flueky- I think I was 6 or 7 dpo when I first started getting pg symptoms. So hopefully the tired and nausea are good signs!

dobby- sorry your SO is so stressed. Sounds like you have a great plan to try one more month and then NTNP. How long would it be until you would start TTC again (hopefully this next month is your cycle though and you wouldn't need to!)

Silas and Mac- :hugs: Hope that you are able to get some relief from the nausea!

ms sunshine- hope you get the chance to BD! My DS has had 4 teeth (last canine and 3 molars) come through in the last 2 weeks. The last molar will be through any day...so i can definitely sympathize with the crazy child from teething syndrome! LOL. Charles is melting down at small things but I'm trying to be patient...he is also getting over hand foot mouth :/. Hope it gets better for you soon!!

maybe- best of luck hun!

So I thought my cycles had sorted themselves out, but apparently not. I wound up only having an 8 day LP. Then AF would come on for a day, nothing for the next, restart heavier, disappear rinse and repeat for 6 days. Today is CD 11 and I'm already getting my estrogen surge for O'ing... The way I'm going, I'll be back on my period next week! Kind of frustrating but I know its from weight loss (down 21 lbs in 2 months, 52 total) and will sort itself back out in time. 

Wishing all the best for you gals and hope to see some wonderful BFP's soon!!


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine,, well maybe you missed the surge with opks. I'm assuming that was my case with IC. Hope you can BD so you can catch that egg! Wow he caused quite a messy it's amazing how little they are but how much of a mess they can make.

Maybebaby, good luck :dust:


Kksy9b, hope you had s good time and thank you, I hope it is a good sign. Congrats on the weight loss again! Hopefully your body will figure things out again soon. If this isn't my cycle I hope I'm on way to getting more regular at least.


----------



## ms sunshine

Hes 2 maybe and big trouble lol he has all the teeth o thought he was finished but he is a grumpy soul with a lot of drool at the moment so has to be teeth. 

No bd for me. Think ff has it erong i think i will o at end of week. Going to leave trying today as hubby is on and off in a mood it's just the stress of whats happened. Just got a feeling im going to end up being out without even trying this month. Dont think i have o yet with my temps not going higher


----------



## kksy9b

sorry ms sunshine. hopefully you O later in the week and DH is in the right mood. :hugs:

flueky- how are you feeling today?


----------



## ms sunshine

Well done on the weight loss kksy. Will your cycke sort itself out or yoi seeing a doc? That must be frustrating. 

Think your right flueky think i missed my surge opk very faint done two today will keep going to make sure think i must have o'd roughly when i had that very dark. O pain gone but got ewcm which makes me think ive not yet so gotta keep on going. Least i wont fret this cycle dont even know what dpo i am. Taking my temp during the night has made my temps crazy so cant even use my bbt to work it out. Do you have any other signs? 

Mac and silas hope your little bean is letting you eat now


----------



## ms sunshine

Sorry about typing its small keyboard on phone lol


----------



## kksy9b

I am going to give it a couple cycles to sort itself out before calling the doctor. We are hoping to start properly trying sometime Jan-April so need it back on track (preferably for a couple months) before that point.


----------



## Flueky88

Kksy9b, I had insomnia last night and my legs felt so restless. It was after midnight I fell asleep. That 6 o' clock alarm was dreadful. So I've been pretty tired because of that. Not really anything else. I know its early, but I feel doubtful about this cycle. Oh well, I should be grateful for positive opk. I'm looking forward to you ttc! This site is so wonderful. It helps me feel not alone (I have DH but nice to have other women to discuss with). 

Sunshine, don't worry I kept doing opks for several days after my CB was positive, haha. Can't be as bad as me. I would keep taking until you feel confident about stopping. It's what I did, I had to make sure that line was at least nearly nonexistent. I may test this weekend. We are going out to eat and I may want a glass of wine. 

Mac and Silas how are you ladies today?

What about you Dobby?


----------



## ms sunshine

How is everyone? Think im about 2 dpo i just o'd a few days after lh surge according to ff and cm. I am so exhausted always am after o just need sleep lol


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, glad to hear you O, so now the tww begins. FX for you!

I'm just feeling down about this cycle. No symptoms yesterday. So, I think it was just the progesterone. I guess I should be happy because I felt most likely PMS and I think I'll have my first proper AF but I'm just down. Oh well, hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## ms sunshine

well until af shows your still in, i felt like af was going to happen and then it didnt show when i had my cp 3 cycles ago so fingers crossed af doesnt show... when is af due?


----------



## Flueky88

I'm going to guess Wednesday that should give me 14 day lp. Thank you sunshine :) how is your LO? Causing lots of trouble?


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, due wed like yesterday or next week? Sorry I needed a break from the forums.

Sunshine, FXed! I feel you. I get so fatigued after O.

Afm, CD 7. Empty circle this morning. Might talk to my mom about a rent to own plan. We rent half a duplex from her in a neighborhood that has sucked. But a few tech companies moved in and now the neighborhood is changing. Might ask if we can work something out to buy this duplex and see what the city says abut re-zoning it into a single family home.


----------



## Flueky88

Next week. I know its early but just how I feel. I hope it works out for you, Dobby. Hopefully it goes smoothly too.


----------



## ms sunshine

Hope it works out dobby. 

Ah my little guy is full of beans. Its funny watching him develop as he has gone from playing with cars and just crashing to getting police and fireman toys and getting them talking to each other. Its so cute to watch. I love seeing the progress it's amazing


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw, adorable!

On the not adorable side of things, I accidentally left my CB opk reader on the table. I took a five minute shower, and the puppy destroyed it! I have two others, but I used that one for fmu the last two cycles and this morning. So frustrating.


----------



## ms sunshine

lol they always destroy the things we use. when we rescued my last dog he was estimated at 6 month and they little nutter ate the wire on my washing machine. i had no idea and turned it on and just seen a bright white light realised what he had done and luckily some how i was still here and it didnt explode.... puppies lol


----------



## Flueky88

Oh no, poor opk stick/reader. My Chihuahua doesn't really destroy things. Just move things when she's upset. It's pretty funny actually. 10dpo today. I've been pretty easily aggravated today, so I think AF will show up next week. Hope you ladies have a great weekend! :)


----------



## mac1979

My dog doesn't destroy much, he's eaten a couple stinky diapers from the trash (ew). 

My back hurts so much today, I think I yoga'd too much. It really sucks because I can only take regular Tylenol and that doesn't work. Still nauseous but able to eat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww. My dog trainer friend says it's typical puppy. Just bummed because my older dog outgrew it by 4 months, and this one is 10m.

I think I might not use opks this cycle. Debating if I even want to temp. I have missed the last two days


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Ladies! I haven't been around much - super sick and overwhelmed. :(

Wishing you all the best in your cycles xx

Dobby - taking a more relaxed approach may help you. I know everyone says that but it never hurts to take a "break" from all the madness.


----------



## Flueky88

OMG! So I took a pregnancy test and it was a BFN as I expected. Now for TMI, I wiped and had EWCM!! So I pulled out a IC opk and it was like 98% darkness of control line. Of course this was fmu too. So yeah, I guess my body didn't ovulate nearly 2 weeks ago. This happen to anyone? I was pretty happy this is first time I've had ewcm!!


----------



## ms sunshine

this has just happened to me... thought i o'd about 6 days ago. i had no cm. my temp hasnt gone up and i thought i just didnt o this month. and now loads of cm got a positive opk yesterday and today so now i am o'ing. ive read its more reliable to go by your cm than opks and thats the only reason i tested so glad i did. my temp not gone up yet but cm now gone so im expecting it to go up tomorrow. and im happy as managed to bd in time woo hoo. apparently you can use cm to know if you have realised an egg too. if you have a few days of cm and then it either dries up or turns off cream that you have released an egg, but if you have over a week of ewcm no egg was released.


----------



## mac1979

Flueky, that happened to me when I got pregnant with my Raptor, I was bummed because I thought I O'd when DH was out of town, turns out it was almost a week later. I actually O'd and conceived on the 7th anniversary of DH's stroke.


----------



## kksy9b

Awesome news flueky!! Get to the bd'ing!! This happened to me this cycle too...had near fertile cm a week ago that went away quickly. And then this morning was ewcm...sigh...out bodies sure do love playing tricks on us!


----------



## Flueky88

Thank you ladies! Will definitely treat this as me being fertile. Will continue opks now until it is positive. So glad I'm off this weekend ;)


----------



## ms sunshine

well had plans as brothers birthday so having a drink and i dont normally in tww so kinda glad i am only just o-ing as hoping it wont be too bad, but i guess my temp will be off in the morning, not sure


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi ladies! Sorry, I was stalking but didn't respond since I don't check my cm/ I try not to pay attention to any discharge unless it's something I need to see a gyn about. =/

I ended up going back to temping and OPKs since this is our last month and school is about to start. I didn't want the stress of not knowing if I was even in or not. I don't know if it's because I'm using a new holder or what, but I got empty circles yesterday and today. At CD 10, I should be on flashing smiles. So if this afternoon isn't flashing then I don't know. SO is so stressed at work so I'm giving him space. We don't have sex anymore. Not in ways that make a baby. I hate that it's scheduled, but he promised Tuesday he will clear his work that night for us to try. But at this rate who knows if I'll even be fertile.


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, I think you should be fine.

Dobby, that's okay. I don't check cm, but it was a bit obvious. I'm sorry things are not going well in ttc/BD world. 

My opk test line was pretty faint today and I didn't have any ewcm. So I really am not too sure what happened, may have hit my surge Friday but I didn't test so who knows. I'll just plan to see AF by end of the month I suppose.


----------



## mah0113

Hi! I am 5 dpo (almost 6 dpo since its 10:30 pm lol)...I havent temped this cycle so basing ovulation on the fact that I had my positive opk on Monday the 3rd, then ovulation pain on Tuesday the 4th. So I am hoping I did actually ovulate! 

Symptoms: funny feeling in tummy, pulling and twinges. I feel leaky and have lower back pain like AF is about to start (but, based on my post-baby cycle, AF is not due for another 17 days). I also feel sleepy but I am still breastfeeding my 17 month old, so exhaustion is par for the course.


----------



## ms sunshine

Hi mah im 4 dpo finaly got my bbt increases so i know i def o'd now (thought i had over a week ago). Not go any symptoms yet but heres hoping for a few more bfps this month


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi mah! Welcome! You may have noticed this thread is a bit old, so we may not all actually be 5dpo haha. But sunshine is about where you are! We're still happy to help you symptom spot/ try not to go crazy ;)

AFM, got my flashing smiles with fmu and afternoon urine so I'm perking up. It's CD 12 so I expect I'll get more flashing smiles tomorrow and solid CD 13 afternoon. In any case, knocking on wood I'm looking at a CD 13 or 14 O date this cycle since I'm probably only getting lucky tomorrow night.

Confession, I'm not even excited about trying this cycle. I don't even feel like I want to be pregnant now from all the the let downs. =/


----------



## Flueky88

Welcome, mah. FX crossed for you! 

Sunshine, some more bfps would be nice :)

Dobby, that sounds like a good attitude. Most people swear by that relaxed approach. 

I'm wondering if I'm having ovulation pains, right lower abdomen has been hurting on and off all day. Opks have been quite negative Sunday and today. I'm hoping that's what it is. I just feel like this won't be it. I guess I'm trying to be pessimistic so I I get bfp I'll be thrilled but if I get bfn I'll be prepared. Anyways, I hope you all have a great week :)

Silas, mac, kksy9b. I hope you ladies are well :)


----------



## mac1979

My bloating now is horrid, I've lost 6 lbs since getting my bfp, but this morning my jeans will hardly button. It doesn't even look like pregnancy, it just looks like I need to workout and eat salads.


----------



## ms sunshine

Sounds like o pains flueky i get them about 5 days before and 3 days after. Some people its a lot less but. Or maybe implantation? You're about 5days too so you could have implanted by now. 

Dont really have any symptons a little cranky today and my eczema has flared up i get it when im hormonal normally only when af is here but i had it right through being pregnant. Dont know if its a sign but its not normal. 

Hope you're keeping well other than the bloating mac

Dobby i agree with flueky being laid back will hopefully help

How's everyone else?


----------



## Flueky88

Mac, sorry about the bloating. 

I'm thinking O pains. It stopped late last night and so far so good this morning. I wasn't gassy either yesterday so that rules that out. I'll figure I Od late Sunday so I'm 2dpo today. Hopefully it is a sign for you as it's too early for AF.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, I am so sorry. Does your gyn have any advice? It can't be good for you or the baby to lose that much weight in such a short amount of time. There has to be something they can do to help. :( Hugs. On the bright side, 8 weeks means someone's prenatal is coming up soon!!! You get to see your bean! :)

Flueky, I agree it could be o pain. I've had O pain the days after o before. Almost like my ovary is whining and sore hahaha.

Sunshine and mah, when are you ladies planning on testing?

-- About my life vent section --



Flueky88 said:


> I just feel like this won't be it. I guess I'm trying to be pessimistic so I I get bfp I'll be thrilled but if I get bfn I'll be prepared.

That's how I feel, but I feel like I am so down the rabbit hole of being prepared for a bfn that I'm convincing myself I don't want to be pregnant anyway. SO and I fought last night. We have a don't go to bed mad rule, so we talked it out. But basically, he hinted at some kisses not on the lips but we had to go picked up dinner since he was craving certain foods and then he kept fondling me while we watched "True Detective" so as soon as the show was over (it was the season finale or I would have jumped on him) I tried to take him to the bedroom and he flipped the f* out. Went on a rage about how he took 3 hours out of the evening to show me he cared and he needed to go back to work. I snapped (I get b*y when I'm teased during sex deprivation) and it turned into this whole thing. We calmed down pretty quickly, but he was like you had your chance to work for your dream and get it. Plus, he feels like I care about is sex/ baby making more than his feelings. Which is probably true lol but not lol. We're still on for tonight.

I have four opk sticks left, so hoping I get my solid smiles starting this afternoon or tomorrow. I refuse to buy another $40-60 worth of CB sticks.


----------



## mac1979

I've only been sick a handful of times and I've been eating well, I've just randomly lost weight. Its weird. I have my first appointment next week on Friday. I'm getting excited for that.


----------



## DobbyForever

=/ glad the sickness is getting better..ish? I do not miss the bloat. People thought I was super pregnant and lying about how far along I was last time because the bloat was crazy! I would wake up to my flat tummy, then the second I drank a glass of water or ate even a nibble BOOM hello belly. I did like rubbing it though hahahaha

I'm excited to hear how things go and see your bean! I forgot, are you team yellow or no?


----------



## mac1979

We are going to find out at my 20 week ultrasound. I don't do surprises, I have to know what I am having.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahah I love it! I'm the same way. Kaiser doesn't do panorama testing no matter how persistent you are, but there is a gyn 30 minutes away who will take kaiser patients just to do that one test. And if you pay in cash, you get a 50% discount! I hope that's still true, this was back in Jan that I booked my appointment. So when I get my bfp I'm booking that at 10 weeks. I can lie and say it's because I want to make sure, with all the genetic problems in our families, that I want to be sure my baby is healthy. But the sad truth is I really want a definitive answer on sex asap


----------



## mac1979

I thought you couldn't find out until 12 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

10 weeks. The Panorama blood test can be done as early as 8-9 weeks, but the gyn I talked to said most patients who come in that early get inconclusive results so he finds it more reliable at 10 weeks. They just take some of the mom's blood, and through some process and science I don't understand basically test it or filter it or do something with it because the baby's DNA is actually mixed in there. So not only does it test for a lot of genetic problems, they'll be able to tell you the sex.


----------



## ms sunshine

Ahh dobby me and hubby had the same argument said i see him as a sperm donor lol yeah what ever. Funny it was when i thought i o'd but it was a few days later so there was no problems with bd as he thought it was already done lol is that bad? Oh well. Love him to bits but i wouldnt cook a sperm donor his dinner every night would i lol. 

Yeah finding out the gender was great was so exciting. Tbh even if we didby want to know we knew with a min of the scan as he had his legs up and was pretty obvious it was a boy. 

Well i got a bit of heartburn today is it too early for that as a sign? And a funny taste in my mouth. Th e only times ive had heartburn is when i had antibiotics years ago and when i was pregnant


----------



## ms sunshine

Wow that test sounds great never really heard of that. 

Just realised you're nearly 7 weeks mac its gone really quick


----------



## mac1979

Sunshine, how many dpo are you?


----------



## DobbyForever

Minus the heartburn, sunshine your post cracked me up! I wouldn't cook my sperm donor dinner every night... I am so using that next time hahah! ;)

It's a fairly new test. I only just heard about it the last time I got pregnant. They also do prenatal paternity testing using the same logic! Crazy. Anywho, it's pricey. Standard pricing is $700-900, but this one gyn would do it for $450 cash. The company recommended him and another gyn, but the other gyn was being a B so I didn't want to book with her. But that's less than what I budget for misc treat myself budget every month so I am all for it when the time comes.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like a b*. SO just texted that his long time friend, who he originally had plans with tonight and cancelled on, called to say he can't hang out tomorrow. He's not local and he's going somewhere. So SO wanted to know if he could cancel our romantic night/ DTD to hang out with his friend. Normally, I say yes to these kinds of things. I am seriously the Wilson to his House is how much I accommodate/ enable this guy. But I straight told him no. Am I in the wrong?

Got another flashing smile this afternoon, but my stick is significantly darker than this morning so fx I see a solid tomorrow morning
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-11-14-11-18.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ms sunshine

im 6dpo in a few hrs mac.

no its not bad he made plans with you. sometimes i dont mind if hubby cancels something but if im looking forward to something then it would annoy the hell out of me if he just cancelled. not your fault his friend cancelled. but thats just me... just emphasis that you were looked forward to you and him time


----------



## DobbyForever

He didn't throw a fit (surprisingly) when I said no and explained why. I just felt a bit guilty. Especially since my smiles are still flashing. I was just so depressed when we missed our egg last cycle that the idea of waiting just even a day and possibly having that happen again terrifies me. I am starting to get some cramps on my right side, usually cramps start up the day before O so got my FXed. Ugh I want him to come home already!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Good luck Dobby! I hope you catch that egg :)

Sunshine, I'm hoping its a good sign for you! Can't wait to your test, but I'll be patient for you, haha ;)

Mac, excited for your first appt. I don't think I'll be able to wait for gender either!

Hope all our other gals are doing well. Nothing to report here today. No O pains like yesterday so that's good :)


----------



## DobbyForever

House news!

So, I'm trying not to get excited (I feel like TTC but with home buying) but SO and I are vying for a town home in an up and coming neighborhood. It has 4 bedrooms, green friendly, modern... it just screams us. I can see it now. There is a two car garage with a bathroom and bedroom on the same floor. That could be the cat room. The second story is all living space with a half bath. The third floor has three more bedrooms (one of which is a master suite with a walk in closet!!!!) and an additional bath. I can see it now. The dogs in one room and the last one for the nursery.

I am so terrified that the deal will fall through (it's a tough market for buyers right now) or the pet policies won't allow all of our pets. But ah! I just cannot stomach a housing let down after all these pregnancy let downs. But I know it is so unrealistic to think we will get this place.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh, good luck, Dobby! That is exciting :)


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck dobby!! And definitely not wrong for you to say no, especially since you said you usually don't mind him going out with friends. You are more important than a friend and that time (regardless of TTC or not) is important too. I'm glad that he didn't mind :flower:

Mac- do you have any feeling on gender one way or another? I heard about that test from another gal that Dobby was talking about. As I understand it, it will test X and Y chromosomes. If it detects any X chromosomes, than obviously means you are having a boy. But if only Y are detected, then it is a girl. I would think if it came back boy, it is definitive but would be nervous it could change if it came back girl. One of the things I'm looking forward to most next time is the gender scan!

Flueky- where are you at now in your cycle? I know it can make it easier to think you didn't catch the egg and not be as disappointed than hype it up and not be. But one of these months will be your month! Didn't you just have your first normal cycle from coming off BCP? So really, I would think of it as this is your first cycle with a proper chance of conceiving and there is no reason why it shouldn't be your time! All the best hun!

I've been keeping up and rooting you gals on but it posting much lately, sorry about that! I'm frustrated with my cycles. They went wonky in June and I started having fertile CM last week, which was on track with where I should be. But then all today have been having EWCM!! So so frustrating (this is the third time this month that fertile CM has showed up!). However, my DS suddenly started to self wean and is nursing way less in the last 4 or 5 days (and my poor body hasn't slowed production down yet...haven't been engorged like this since my milk came in!!). So drastically shifting hormones= screwed up cycle. I'm just giving up on any sort of tracking for awhile, lol. 

I am really excited though! The last few nights he has put himself to sleep at the beginning of the night and is getting himself back down when he wakes up in the middle!!! I know a lot of people would assume a 16 month old is capable of this much earlier....clearly those are ones blessed with a good sleeper lol. But seriously. Our biggest hurdle to trying for #2 is getting Charles fully weaned, sleeping through the night,allow someone else to do bedtime routine besides me and be able to put himself to sleep. And in the last few days have nearly accomplished the sleep part!! Who knows? Maybe we will be able to try in January if this sticks! Then again...I might just enjoy the few extra months of good sleep before interrupting it again :haha:


----------



## ms sunshine

We were really lucky with aidan he self weaned and was on food a little after his first birthday he just loved food which is so funny as he is a fussy two year old now. But getting him to sleep on his own was a nightmare. Even now if he wakes during the night yhe only eay he will get back to sleep is to invade our bed and cuddle. But to be honest when he stops doing that i will be a little sad. Hubby works mainly nights. Maybe im making it worse lol it was the teething at your charles' age as i found just as you made progress with his sleep aidan would start with another tooth there just didnt seem any break from it and i lost the progress. So know what you mean. Got easier at two but now he has a mind of his own. And my god is he stubborn. Lol

Oh dobby that sounds great the home sounds really lovely hope it works out. 

Know what you mean about missing the egg it does stress me as we can't bd at normal time with him working nights so its not always possible


----------



## Flueky88

Kksy9b, thank you. Yes I'm pretty sure this is my first real cycle. Hopefully, you are right. Time will tell, huh. If my body regulates I will not be as upset if AF comes, a real AF. I would read so much that most girls would ovulate again in 2-4 weeks after stopping, it made e feel like something was wrong with me. There is a thread in ttc#1 after stopping bcp and I've realized I'm not alone in that. I hate I for us but don't feel like a misfit. Big congrats with weaning and getting him to put his self to bed :)

Sunshine, I'm sure that can be challenging to get in BD. They always say it takes one, but it's easy to think it wasn't enough.


----------



## mac1979

Sunshine, my son was such a good eater until about a month before he turned 2. Now its a trial to get him to eat anything.

Given our timing (BDing two days before O) I think we are having a girl. Gender prediction tests are about 50/50 now...so no help there.


----------



## DobbyForever

Last night, SO confirmed what I have been too terrified to admit was coming. Why are we not having sex? And when we do, why is it non-reproductive? Because now is not a good time to have a baby. Who made this wonderful decision? SO. When did he decide to tell me? When he finally had sex with me last night then pulled out. I know he has Aspergers, but seriously after 4 failed cycles that's how you are going to break the devastating news that we are not trying for who the f* knows how long? So mic drop. I'm out. He is a pro at pulling out. I don't think I can come to the site. I might stalk, but I'm done posting.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Dobby, I'm sorry to hear this. I know how hard it can be. Take a break from bnb and I hope you come back soon when you are back to TTC :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just so pissed. Like he should have and could have just told me over dinner. Not sit here and make excuses for why we weren't dtd.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie. Take all the time you need. Yes, he probably should have been direct about it. I'm sure it was difficult for him though. I'll pray that all works out for you and SO.


----------



## ms sunshine

Hope he changes his mind dobby. You most be devastated. Hope to see you back soon once hes realised times good and he will make a great dad. Hope it wont take too long. I guess he knew how much it was going to upset you. Hugs


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you. All of you. Hugs. I got my solid smiley face today just like I knew I would. Probably going to O in the am. I can't believe we went from getting our stuff together to get this house, talking about the 4th bedroom being a nursery, to all the dirty talk during BD about making a baby, to pulling out and no. If it was like cold feet, ok. But apparently he has been feeling this for a while. I'm so gutted. I was crying all morning. Thank god today was an optional work day, so I took the morning off under the guise that I was meeting with a mortgage broker. I mean, I did do house stuff but still. Sigh.


----------



## Flueky88

Glad it was an optional work day to let you sort your feelings out some. That is hard he shouldn't have built your hopes up. I would be devastated if DH did that to me. :hugs: I'm sure I speak for us all. Take your time and we'll be happy to welcome you when you are ready to come back.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I'm going to end up being the last woman standing waiting around for a bfp


----------



## SilasLove

Dobby - your time will come! Sorry he waited so long to tell you how he was feeling. xx


----------



## mac1979

Try setting a date when you will start talking about it again, whether is 1 month or 6 months and enforce that, but stay silent about it until that time. He may be feeling a lot of pressure on the child front and he may be scared but doesn't quite know how to express it.


----------



## ms sunshine

How is everyone today? 

Dobby hope you guys have had a chance to talk when its not asbraw and have managed to sort something. I know my hubby said it a few times in the heat of an argument which is still bang out of line but if he actually meant it i would be devastated. I dont think a man can understand the womans ticking clock. Thought maybe its from that argument a few cycles back as he started to change his mind then. Hope you get back in touch with us when you're back in the ttc

I know ive said it every month so thr excitement of it is gone but yesterday and today i had nausea and yesterday i had the feeling before you get heartburn if you know what i mean. Only ever had it during pregnancy. I do wonder if i imagine some of these signs though out of desperation lol

I got my sons 2 year check uo through 8 months late lol. He can do most of the stuff except hes never tried to put beads on a string as tbh never thought of it and i dont like to let him go up and down the stairs on his own which apparently he should be able too? No idea. He probably can but maybe im just too careful. I hate these check ups


----------



## mac1979

My can go upstairs just fine, I taught him to go downstairs on his butt, I call that alone. He did manage it the other day holding just the railing, it scared me though. Our stairs are carpeted but have tile at the bottom.

I threw up again last night. I'm just going to stop eating after 5 like I did last time and talk to my midwife next week about some meds for it.


----------



## ms sunshine

haha yeah my dude does the butt shuffle down the stairs too. 

hope your morning sickness stops soon. how long did you have it for with your first? i was never sick just had nausea but it lasted right through to end of 2nd tri.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine beads on a string?! Should 2 year olds even have access to beads? Seems like a weird thing to test.  that seems pretty intense fine motoring.

Thanks for the advice. We just don't talk about. Period. He's business as usual and I have work to unhealthy dive into. Because of his Aspergers, he doesn't understand the issue. I'm 26 so in his mind I still have 10 years of easy going fertility years. Bringing emotion or wants into the conversation is pointless. He can't comprehend it.

Sunshine, I hope you get that bfp soon!!!

Mac, hugs.


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, beads do sound hazardous. Choking risk. Glad he did well.

Mac, that sounds cute!

Dobby, I'll be thinking of you. 

Sorry, ladies. I think I'm gonna take a break until AF or BFP. May check periodically. I'm trying to destress during what I hope/believe is my tww. :dust: To all of you :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Totally understand, Flueky! Hope you come back and update us with a bfp!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Definitely understand Flueky! I hope you are back soon with your BFP!

Dobby- I'm not even trying until next year, so I can wait it out with you :hugs: You said it was 6 months of a busy work schedule for him didn't you? Maybe just mention that you would like to revisit the discussion after that 6 months? 

We had to teach my LO early how to go up and down stairs because we aren't able to put gates up because of how the bannisters/wall is. He learned around 11 months how to go up but took a bit to go down. Started with the butt shuffle and then he figured out to turn onto his belly. In the last 2 days, he will now go down on his belly, straighten his legs and hold his arms straight so that he FLYS down...then climbs back up and does it again....my heart about leaps out of my chest when he gets going (he just turned 16 months). But because of the no gate situation, I'm really glad he is comfortable with them!


----------



## DobbyForever

KK, hugs. It's more like a year and 6 months I think. Then, he wants to go back to graduate school. I get it. But I don't. Lol but thanks for waiting it out with me hugs

So I was feeling better about it until I went to move a jacket I absent mindedly threw on my nightstand earlier. When I grabbed it, I broke the tray I keep my bbt on. Why does it matter? I painted the tray a few cycles ago/when we started ttc with a fertility symbol in the middle, my initials and SO's initials on opposite corners, and initials for what we would name a boy and what we would name a girl on the other two. I know it is silly, but I felt like it was a bad omen. The corner with the girl initials broke off :(


----------



## mac1979

Kksy, we found out our son could go upstairs by accident. We had gates up as soon as he started crawling, just in case. One morning he was downstairs with my husband and I went up to get ready for the gym. I walk by the dining room and did a double take when I saw my son sitting there with a toy. I ask my husband "Are you keeping an eye on the baby?", "of course", and then he comes upstairs.


----------



## ms sunshine

yeah beads on a string doesnt seem safe to me either ive a few toy blocks with small holes and prob tie some string to a chair and see if he can do it just so he can do it when he is there but since he can use my mouse to open up games on my pc i think he has good co-ordination lol ( he likes to watch and play angry birds)

well today my little guy had a stop and put his elbow into my belly really hurt. hope that doesnt effect anything that might be going on in there :(

hugs dobby im sentimental/superstitious about stuff like that too. hopefully it wont be that long. 

well fingers crossed you get a bfp flueky


----------



## mac1979

Sunshine, you'll be fine. Over the past 8 weeks my stomach has been stepped on, bounced on, sat on and elbowed.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to agree with mac. My gyn told me beans are surprisingly enduring. I panicked at last pregnancy because I was moving a bed frame on my own because I wasn't thinking. I lifted the wrong way, and I got this shooting pain in my stomach. I was on the floor, writhing in pain radiating from my uterine area. I couldn't stand for 15 minutes and I was home alone. I freaked out and scheduled a scan first thing the next morning, and there was my little bean happy as can be. Gyn explained how tough the little things can be.


----------



## ms sunshine

thanks guys... how is everyone? nothing new with me. cramps on my left side but looking back on ff i seem to get them a lot. just trying to relax and not really think about it. i dont normally in 2ww but a few drinks tonight for hubbys birthday weekend... not too many after the last hangover haha i dont do the suffering the next day well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah heavy drinking after a recent hangover is so unappealing. I have nothing to report and probably won't Just felt like popping in to say hi. :)


----------



## SilasLove

The last few, rare times I have had a drink I always regret it. :nope: Definitely not my thing. Can definitely do without!!

I really hope you ladies get your bfp's soon, and I am sure you will. Trying to keep up with the thread and remember where all of you are in your cycles :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww, Silas. It says you are feeling stressed. Is everything ok? :( Hugs


----------



## DobbyForever

Poke poke. Aren't some of you ladies getting close to testing?


----------



## ms sunshine

Hey guys. For me im cd 33 so af normally due. I think im 11 dpo ff says 10 but i completely messed up my temps so i stopped doing then around time of o so dont know which one of us is right or even if af is due today im giving it until fri. Very rarely i go to cd 35 but af should def be here by then. No symptoms apart from every now and then i get a sharp sting and like a pull one side. Could be anything really. Hows things with you


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh well statted spotting no af cramps but cant imagine theyre far behind along with af. 

Oh well. Saved me money on buying a test i guess


----------



## mac1979

Today started on a sour note. We had a monster storm last night so I kept waking to thunder, then we discovered when he had someone check our sump pump dint plug it back in so our basement flooded (not completely but the carpet was soaked). Luckily my husband is friends with some who cleans carpet so they came over and got all the water soaked up and will come by with fans later. We were their first house today. I guess their phone hasn't stopped ringing, a lot of houses got hit overnight. Other than that, same old for me, can't eat at night but I have my first appointment on Friday.


----------



## Flueky88

Just dropping in for a bit. 

Sorry to hear about spotting, sunshine. Could it be IB?

Mac, glad you could get things handled do quickly! Excited for your appt Friday. 

I tested Saturday to see if the CB opk was right. I got BFN which I expected. 9dpo today. Been undecided about when to test. Had a dream about AF this weekend but same night DH dreamed of driving me to hospital because I was in labor. Said I had an ice pack on my head lol. Not much symptoms, headaches been bad the past couple days. I got headches before withdrawal bleed while on the pill. 

Hope the rest of you ladies are well.


----------



## kksy9b

Hi all! glad you gals are doing well.

ms sunshine :hugs: :hugs:

mac- sorry about the flooding but that is great that they were able to come clean so quickly! Good luck at your appt!

flueky- too funny about your DHs dream with an ice pack! Hope the next few days bring you your BFP!

Dobby- how are you doing? have you been able to talk to your DH about when to start trying again?

AFM, all is going really really well! My cycles STILL haven't come back to normal! Last full one was in May. We are weaning DS now though and down to just one nursing a day. Will probably start working on removing that one in a couple weeks. I expect that after he is fully weaned they will go back to normal. Just going to enjoy no AF while I can lol. 

In the last week and a half, something clicked with DS and he is now an AMAZING night time sleeper! The only thing left on our checklist now is to finish weaning him! Who knows, maybe we will be able to start in January after all!?


----------



## ms sunshine

Dont know if ib ff thinks im only 10dpo still no af cramps. This is the bit i hate the last two days you want to be hopefully and not a negative nelly but you cant help it lol. 

Fingers xd flueky its still early days. 

Nightmare mac hope it gets sorted. Hope you are able to upload your scan pics.


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh wow congrats kk on the sleeping.


----------



## DobbyForever

K, love it! Congrats! Maybe DS is like hm a baby is coming soon, I should man up and sleep through the night ;)

Sunshine, I agree. 10dpo seems a twinge early for AF spotting. FXed it dissipates and you get a bfp!

Flueky, awww I hope when he does drive you that you don't need an ice pack.

Mac, that is awful! It's great that you were able to get someone in to fix that asap.

AFM, no. SO and I don't talk about it. Been swept under the rug. SO took today off and I had my first day of school. So draining. I already have parent drama. x.x Anyway, we BD last night for fun and guess who decided that since I'm not ovulating right now he would finish inside? Yup. I wanted to punch him in the face lol. And the lender we are working with made a huge mistake with our paperwork so that is putting us back days on this townhouse that we don't have. DHASIDHAL I need a glass of wine. But I don't drink during TWW even if the chances are blah. r_r


----------



## ms sunshine

Ff changed my dpo and tbh i thought it was 1 day earlier that i o'd. Im either 11 or 12 dpo had more spotting but bit more red so im going with af coming. No aches or anything i just dont feel pregnant. I dont mind i should be seeing a doc soon but im givng myself until after Christmas before going if im not pg as my anxiety has been sky high since my dad died and im just getting back to normal.... Well as normal as i can be lol soif af comes thats fine just going to try and enjoy the next cycle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs sorry to hear you think it's AF showing up. Hugs hugs hugs.

I'm having a crap day. Work was stressful. Our townhouse deal fell apart. SO can't take a break from work to meet with me. My coworker brought his baby and was like hold the baby! and practically threw the kid at me and he is so freaking cute and it hurt so much but I had to sit there and smile and pretend I was ok. I'm trying not to hold back tears. I am so overwhelmed emotionally right now.


----------



## mac1979

Just found out all we are getting from insurance is $2500.00. To dry everything out professionally is $2k, we are going to look at carpet to see if it would just be cheaper to get a new pad and carpeting and tack strips. I'm not handling this stress well.

Other than that it is the same old stuff here, appt in 2 days. Dobby, sorry you are going through all this right now. Sunshine, so sorry AF caught you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad the insurance is covering some of it. :( Excited to hear how your appointment goes!!!

I'll get over it. Especially since we haven't conceived yet anyway. Sigh.


----------



## ms sunshine

Dobby since he dtd does he know when you o so he knew it was safe or are you back to ntnp? Guess it's hard to know if you cant talk. You are more patient than me i couldnt not talk about it. 
Im glad its not stressed you out mac and its good the insurance will sort it. 

As for me, and sorry its tmi ive gone from pink spotting to light brown yesterday and mainly when i wipe this is cd 35 af should def be here today but not as yet. No cramps either i dont normally spot 2 days before af so bit weird. If its going to show just wish it would hurry up. If nothing has happened might test on a cheapie tomorrow


----------



## ms sunshine

No im actually cd 36 just looked at ff so officially late. Going to leave it until cm either goes normal or af shows. Just hope i did actually o i give up on bbt 3 after 3 days above coverline so it is a broken line not a full line as ibwasnt sleeping after windows being broke the readings would have been wrong. Just a bit of me worried as i had same thing months ago and stress made me not o. And i do get paranoid being 36 this yr in case im stopping working. But is 3 above coverline enough?


----------



## DobbyForever

We agreed not to discuss my opk/ o date since it stresses him out. He does have a general idea of when my cycles are and my emotional patterns.

3 above the cover line is supposed to be enough. FXed!!! Sounds promising 

I think I am sick or getting sick. I had a minor runny nose and sore throat. I thought it was class dust since my bbt was so low that morning. It is ridiculously high today. I hope I do NOT get my coworkers baby sick


----------



## ms sunshine

Hubby is the same he never wants to know.

Well heres hoping high temp is from something else. Do you have any symptoms

Was worried I had an anovulatory cycle had one once as I was stressed about flying and I had one day of af and two days spotting so its not like that. Guess should kbow the next few days just going to try and forget about it. Having another day of brown spotting

How is everyone else


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies, I'll have to catch up later but wanted to share that we heard the baby's heartbeat today! It was 168bpm. :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Aww lovely sillas. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well. Af started i think just light but am glad i know either way


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Silas! Yay!!! That is awesome! Congrats!!! :)

Sunshine, are you going to test or just take it as a light af?

Nothing out of the ordinary. The problem is I have so many "early pregnancy" symptoms when I am not pregnant haha. The only thing is I know I get tired after Oing, but this is a new level. It could just be that I am not used to being a teacher and I have a very emotionally needy class. But I'm tired at like 7pm and thirsty. I killed two large glasses (so probably a standard 3-4 cups) as soon as I got in the staff lounge, and even one of my coworkers commented on it. I really doubt anything is going on. I think I am just fighting a short, minor bug and will be back to normal in no time. I run out of prenatal pills the morning of 9dpo so planning to test then or 10dpo so I can decide if it is even worth investing in another set or to switch to my regular vitamins.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm pretty sure I'm out now. 11dpo today, had bad cramping. Came home home and brown spotting. Too much I think for IB. If AF arrives, I'm happy that I think I finally ovulated. Havong ewcm, positive opk, O pains, and AF would be on schedule. Thank you guys for your support and help :) 

I hope September will be a good month for us ladies.

Silas, how exciting! Glad to hear things are well.

Dobby, sorry you aren't feeling too great. I've still got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## DobbyForever

You never know. Some women have tons of ib. In any case, I'm glad you Oed!!! That is definitely worth celebrating :)


----------



## Flueky88

I had son dark red bleeding. So I'm thinking some wine tonight to celebrate ovulation, Dobby. :) :hugs: Also, I'm sorry about the property falling through. That really stinks!


----------



## DobbyForever

Mmm wine sounds so delicious right now.

It's ok. I have to call them tomorrow. I complained about the person who handled it because I was beyond peeved, and her boss said to give them a call tomorrow. I don't know if we'll try to work something out on this home or if he just wants to chat about his shitty employee. Trying not to get excited.


----------



## Flueky88

Got too sleepy for that wine lol. AF is here though. Cycle day 1. I'm hoping to continue ovulating. I'm confident I will. Also, shorter cycles would be nice. I had 45 day cycle, yeesh. Have a good weekend everyone. 

Any updates sunshine? 

Mac, isn't your appt today?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sure they will get shorter and shorter :)

Caved and tested, bfns. One more frer and one cb digital. I'm going to try and hold out until AF is due or at least he day before if my temp is still up.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Dobby! I think you are right. I think now that my body remembers what to do, it'll be a little quicker to do it's thing, lol. 

Good luck with testing :) it's still very early for a bfp.


----------



## ms sunshine

Hope it gets sorted dobby. Horrible when a property you love falls through. 

Flurky yay to the o. Will probably have a drink myself tonight. Least now you can work out when you should o next time and you're working! Must be a relief i remember when that happened to me scared the life out of me. 

Af has fully arrived and ouch! Hubby is back working days next week but he alternates shifts hope it makes it easier. Have to admit to bump envy. Me and a neighbour had sons with a few months in between and she is about 8 months pg. She's a lot younger about 25 i reckon. Really wish i started earlier but only met hubby 7 years ago. Just hope it doesnt take as long as last time. Dont think im going to temp next month just opks cervix and cm have a month off of bbt so its more relaxed. Ive enjoyed this cycle more tbh as i think putting stuff on ff every day drives me nuts lol i o the week after my birthday next cycle so need to make an extra special wish

How did your appointment go mac? And have you and silas passed morning sickness yet? Hope so


----------



## kksy9b

AF hit last night out of the blue! Hoping that this cycle is a normal one and not off and on like last month. Would be nice if they started regulating now.

:hugs: to sunshine and flueky with AF. sorry about the BFN dobby :(


----------



## ms sunshine

fingers crossed kk are you going to temp or use opks? hows your sons sleeping still good? my little monkey has been waking the last few days not completely up just thrashing about, he has all his teeth but they are finishing coming through so its not as bad as it used to be but i really cant wait for it to be finished must be horrible for him


----------



## mac1979

Had my appointment today, since I have a midwife I didn't get an ultrasound. I'm fine with that though. I am going in for genetic counseling and an NT scan next month, since I am "advanced maternal age" we figured it would be a good idea.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I'm deffo sick. Twas miserable at work and 99.32 just now. Nothing unmanageable but a little cold.

Mac, glad all went well! What's the difference between a mid wife versus gyn? I just assume lack of hospitalness.

Sorry for the short reply... I'm :cry: because of pms sadness and sneezing lol


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, I go to a midwife led unit at a hospital (the same one in Omaha they send Ebola patients to). Midwives are a little less "medical" then a gyn and tend to follow a more natural path.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooh that's cool. :) I always thought midwives are separate from hospitals. Shows how little I know about the world


----------



## mac1979

I would never give birth outside a hospital, the US just isn't built for it. Last time I developed pre ecclampsia, had to be induced then I hemorrhaged right after giving birth, and had a second degree tear. Basically what can go wrong with a vaginal birth did go wrong. But the hospital was amazing, they asked if a med student could assist, I said they can be in there to observe but they cannot do anything medical to me or the baby.


----------



## SilasLove

I have a midwife too, she is awesome. They have 2 obgyns that like "over see" her I guess you would say, so any prescription I get is under the obgyns name. But I will deliver in the hospital and she is who delivered my other two children so I'm super comfortable with her.


----------



## mac1979

Since I had gestational diabetes with my first, she told me that it would be a good idea to start back on the diet again, just so I am used to it if I get diagnosed again. Gggrrrrrrr...I hated that diet, I love candy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks for the info! That's pretty neat. Silas, glad you are having the same mid wife as you did with your first two. Do you have the same one as well, Mac?

Mac, sorry to hear about the diet. SO convinced me to join his high protein, low carb, low fat diet he is on (I cheated last night because I was sick). Even though I stopped exercising for the past few weeks, I lost a couple pounds. But maaaaan do I miss my carbs and junk food.


----------



## SilasLove

Eek. I've lost 7lbs since my last Dr appt (16 lbs all together since June). I am not small, so obviously I have weight to lose but Dr was wondering how often I am throwing up. Not really vomiting too much, but so nauseous I couldn't imagine eating much of anything. Its getting better now though. I'll put that weight back on with a snap once I can start stomaching more food lol. 

I lowered carbs and it helped (pre-bfp) with about 6-7 of those lbs I lost. I don't exercise much (aka never lol) so you know.


----------



## mac1979

My hospital has a team of midwives, so you get to know them all over the course of your pregnancy. There are a couple I like more basically because they are very matter of fact and don't sugarcoat anything, and I like that when it comes to my health. The one who delivered my baby was actually my favorite.


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas, you are funny. That's how I feel right now. I exercise sometimes aka NEVER hahaha. Really hoping to start going back next week once things settle down.

Mac, glad it worked out that way! Can you request her again or is it just luck of the draw?


----------



## SilasLove

Haha. I have a physical job caring for people with mental disabilities. You can't imagine how strenuous it is to dress a person who is bigger than you (and doesn't always cooperate). But other than that, no real exercise for me. I used to walk a lot but I just can't be bothered anymore.


----------



## mac1979

It's luck of the draw, but I get her for my appt next month.

I'm still at the gym 5-6 times a week, I do weights, cardio and some classes.


----------



## ms sunshine

aww mac i couldnt cope through pg without chocolate :( 

do you know how you guys would ideally like to give birth?

i went to a midwife led unit for water birth. ive heard it is great but i was measured wrong and put in the water too early so it slowed the contractions. ended up on the labour ward with gas and air but then had an epi as it was just going on so long (from first contractions to birth was about 1 1/2 days) and tired, but he was trying to get out side ways and got stuck so was nearly an emergency c sec but was delivered forceps right after they pumped me with stronger stuff dont know what. trust him to try and get out the wrong way, he was stubborn even then lol next time round im going to try gas and air but have an epi on stand by 

dobby hope you feel better

is anyone doing anything this weekend? im having a lazy one. been making puppets with aidan. im loving that he is getting into art and crafts i love doing this sort of stuff


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow Sunshine, that sounds terrifying! Glad you are having fun with Aidan. Nothing fun. Just cleaning the house and went grocery shopping. The only problem with both SO and I being on this protein diet is that our grocery bills are nearly double what they used to be. Ugh.

Silas, I can imagine. I changed my grandmother's diaper once in high school and it was exhausted. I don't know how people do it without hurting themselves.

Mac, that is awesome!!!


----------



## ms sunshine

i wish my hubby was into healthy stuff dobby he can eat as much chocolate and cake and junk food as he likes and he doesnt put weight on. i eat healthy but as soon as i watch tv or im stressed i want biscuits. and it doesnt help when im watching hubby eating. so ive had a good month of not eating after 7pm and no rubbish and my clothes arent tight. im also putting a spoonful of flax seed in my cereal. apparently boots fertility and helps you loose weight. well even if it only does one of them i will be happy lol. i havnt loads of weight to loose just what ive put on since christmas maybe 10lb (i dont weigh myself just go on look and clothes) but everytime i loose it i go woo hoo eat rubbish and its back lol


----------



## DobbyForever

He's into body building. Guy is super into himself lol. Like legitimately turns himself on at the gym haha. I wish he would eat junk with me. The junkiest we have been is wing stop or in n out. I actually avoid flaxseed. The studies are too inconclusive for me to feel comfortable eating it during ttc or pregnancy. I'm glad your dieting is paying off! It sucks when you do it and don't get results


----------



## mac1979

I miss in and out burger, we go there every time we go west. My midwife was fine with me taking flaxseed during pregnancy, I put it in my morning smoothie, it keeps pregnancy constipation at bay.

I got some B6 today, hope it calms down my nausea, I was sick all yesterday afternoon, threw up twice.


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting. I didn't ask my gyn, just was googling some articles while I was in Trader Joe's the last time I was pg. I remember reading about it boosting fertility, so I googled if it was good during pregnancies and there were mixed studies about it being safe, healthy, or having negative effects pretty equally mixed so I avoided it from there on out. Which is hard to do haha. There is only one whole grain bread brand here that doesn't have flaxseed in it.

Aw, mac :( I'm glad the b6 is helping. I'm nauseated yesterday and today, but still bfns. Must just have a bug.


----------



## ms sunshine

thanks for mentioning it dobby will have a proper read about flaxseed, only heard good stuff but will want to read the bad just to weigh it all up. i know i use to google everything when i was pg as i was super paranoid lol.

hope the b6 works mac. have you tried bananas? was the only thing that helped with the nausea for me


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry, ladies, I have been pretty busy lately. Been a little upset about AF but I'm feeling confident about this fall :) 

I hope Silas and Mac are feeling better. 

Sunshine, how's things on your end?

Dobby, anything?

Kksy9b, hope you are well.


I think that's all, forgive me if I forgot.

Cycle day 5, debating about when to start opk. Probably cycle day 12 in case I O earlier than cycle day 34. Well I better get ready, promised nephew I'd play with him :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Nw. I spaced out on this thread. Have fun with your nephew! I'm helping my cousin figure out what to do with her fist birthday for her son... then, since I asked my coworkers, one was like "Oh yeah I have a 3 year old, a two year old surprise, and I'm expecting again hehehe" like GRRRRR and she mentioned Panaroma and I was like yeah I know all about it (since I had one scheduled) and everyone (only three people knew I miscarried) were like why would you know?

Don't quote me on the flaxseed, I just remember avoiding it. I think it was more avoid it in excess than avoid it totally.

Um I had a negative blood test yesterday. <1 so deffo not preggo. Temp is on a slow decline. I usually spot by snack recess, but I am bone dry. Nauseated, sore throat, pissed off at the world. I almost screamed at my class. x.x So I am thinking AF might be a day late or I might be looking at another 14 day lp. F***ing IUD


----------



## Flueky88

I bet that was hard. Especially if AF is on the way, I get pretty cranky. I'm sorry she doesn't understand that what she is saying is hurtful to you. 

Nephew wore me out :S lol oh SIL is measuring 2 weeks ahead. EDD is now Thanksgiving.


----------



## DobbyForever

She doesn't know my situation or me or anything. She is brand new to our school, and the only people who knew I was pregnant were my two teammates and my principal. Nobody knows we're having trouble conceiving again, let alone even trying. When I lost my baby, my teammates pulled me into their room for a "meeting". They had a bag of gifts and hugs waiting, saying they wanted to give me a mini shower and that the time would come when they would throw me another one.


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, that was sweet of your teammates. Sometimes little things help the most.

I'm sorry the witch keeps getting everybody, total suckitude.

My toddler has been waking at 5 am the past few days. I try bringing him to our bed to rest more but that doesn't work. I've been napping when he naps instead of cleaning and I feel bad about it. My husband keeps saying that pregnancy gives me a free pass to nap. Happy new though, today I'm 9weeks and an olive, my embryo is a fetus.


----------



## ms sunshine

Mac congrats time is flying wont be long until you are in 2nd tri. 

Yeah that is sweet dobby i really hope it happens for you soon. 

Nothing new with me. Got my 2 year old check up tomorrow even though hes 2 and a half lol


----------



## mac1979

Wow, Las night I ate a ginourmous plate of spaghetti and meatballs (from scratch) and my weight is down to 161 lbs. But my pants keep getting tighter. Pregnancy is a paradox.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, olive you glad you're almost to tri 2? ;).yeah I'm not as clever as I claim. You totally get a free pass. Glad hubs understands. And you made me very hungry. I ate my parents leftover Chinese when I went to visit, my mom asked, "How can you eat that it was disgusting?" When you cut out carbs they taste sooooo good.

Sunshine, better late than never lol. I take all is well is two year land? 

So... I hate my body. I dunno what it is doing but it is cruel. AF dye today so my temp should be down to 97.7 at least. It's still at 98.45.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-08-26-05-55-50.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah dobby my lil guy was fine they said he should be speaking a bit nore clearer so going back in 2 months but that it will probably sort it self out. Im not really worried. 

I keep getting twinges in the same place i had them when i was 10 dpo its weird i never have twinges this early and its not the same as o. I definitely had af as had 2 heavy days. Thought i was imagining it at first or being hopeful. This happened to anyone this early in their cycle? Its not constant just every now and then. Its weird. 

How is everyone doing


----------



## Flueky88

Huh, that's strange about the cramping sunshine. I don't recall cramping early in cycle. I'm sure your LO is fine :)

Dobby, sweets is my weakness just a different carb lol. Chinese food sounds good, yum yum. I never get leftovers, just do buffet and limit myself. So easy to pig out.

Mac that does sound like a paradox! SIL is having about the same issue. Only gained 7 lbs so far and she I now due Thanksgiving day. 

Cycle day 7 for me. Not much going on :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Got my FXed Sunshine! And yeah, tbh I don't worry too much about pronunciation and speech stuff. A lot of it is developmental and works itself out over time. At least that is my teacher opinion. It only becomes an issue if it affects writing (spelling) and if other children aren't sympathetic. 

Mac, mmm candy. I ate all the Snickers from the chocolate bowl lol.

Flueky, getting close to testing time!!!

AFM, I guess my body wanted to f*** with me again. Another random 14 day lp. Emailed my gyn, but she technically only works part time so I will see if she responds tomorrow. She responded to my email on Monday same day. I assume she is home with her baby, and she's a bit of a workaholic so wouldn't shock me if she checks work emails when there is down time.


----------



## mac1979

Sunshine, my son doesn't have any real words yet. I'm not too worried though, he babbles A LOT. I bought a bunch of candy today too. I had plans to take my son to the zoo this afternoon but I got so sick after eating lunch and still have an upset tummy so haven't eaten dinner yet. This sucks. We've been watch TMNT, Star Wars Rebels and Star Wars Droid Tales all day.


----------



## DobbyForever

Classics. Love your taste. Sorry you're not feeling well! :(


----------



## kksy9b

Hope you start feeling better Mac!

Sorry i have been a bit absent in the last few days. We are hosting a couples shower on Saturday and this week has been a bit crazy getting ready. Still have a couple more weeks until things settle down (parents in town next weekend, DH heading to NY for work, and a 1st birthday to go celebrate). It's been a crazy fun summer but looking forward to everything settling down! In cycle news..another wonky one for me. Had a day of medium flow and then less than a day of light flow, 2 days of light brown spotting and done. I'm going to call the doctor and see what she thinks. I still really feel like it's related now to weaning but my DH wants me to call and get it sorted out now so that's what I'll do.

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, sorry your cycle is messing with you again. Breaking out my IC opks Tuesday :) 

Mac, sorry to hear your still having a lot of ms. I bet LO still had a good time with mommy.

Kksy9b, sounds really busy. I'm sorry to hear about cycles still wonky. Hope for some answers and solutions for you :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed hope it gets sorted with a some good news. :)

Spotting Is def af


----------



## mac1979

Today for breakfast I had overnight oats for the first time and they were really good, and filling. I had some yogurt too. I'm feeling healthy. I have a cold now, so I'm skipping the gym this morning, no point for me to get other people in yoga sick.


----------



## ms sunshine

hugs dobby :(

glad you are feeling good now mac (though shame about the cold)

im drained, so tired just hope aidan eats tonight without trying to redecorate the kitchen... its one of those days were i say " let the wookie win", i havnt stopped all day but dont seem to have got far still getting weird twinge on my left its like a stab no painful just weird im not o'ing got another 2 weeks left but my opks quite dark . is it worth testing even though ive had af is it even possible to be pg and to have had af? probably wishful thinking but its a weird feeling. i remember at about 6 weeks i ached on one side


----------



## ms sunshine

Well im not pg bit worried what it is. 3 inchs roughly from my belly button. Not googling for once as it brings up the worst things


----------



## DobbyForever

=/ wish I had some insight. Hugs


----------



## ms sunshine

well i should have thought of a more obvious answer. im poorly lol i feel sick. now little guy feels sick though hes feeling better and had a bit of toast . just jumped to the baby conclusion lol


----------



## DobbyForever

awww sorry to hear that. i'm glad your LO is feeling better


----------



## ms sunshine

How is everyone? Today is the first day aidan is well he had a fever then the shivers for 1 night then off his food and today he is eating none stop so i am a happy mummy. Was really scary he doesnt get ill.As for me flax seed upset my stomach i have stopped eating it and the stabby pains have gone. My birthday is on fri and hubby cant get the day off he is working 2-10 shift too. So going to be spending with my mum and brothers i dont mind as its the first birthday without my dad.


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy early birthday! Hugs. I am so sorry. I can empathize. The last day I saw my father alive was my 4th birthday, and he really pulled out all the stops to make it a perfect day. So people never understand why I am so down on my birthday. Hugs hugs.

I'm CD 5. Feeling blah. Not sure I can convince SO to try this month, but it's our last good month.


----------



## mac1979

My dad died 2 days before my 29 birthday. His visitation was on my birthday, that was my worst b'day ever. 

Happy news though, I'm a prune today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, glad Aidan is feeling better. Happy early birthday. I hope you get to enjoy it:)

Mac, woohoo for the prune! I bet that was the worst birthday ever.

Dobby, people don't always understand loss if they've never lost especially someone really close to you. (this goes for all the other ladies too). Well, I hope it works out between you and SO. 

Afm, nothing to report. Been busy with work so glad nothing special is going on with my cycle lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Thanks guys. 

Aw dobby and mac that's so sad right before your birthday. Yeah last Christmas was awful i got the news Christmas eve at 7am i was signing carols to aidan. Was out the blue. Then trying to open aidans presents the next day trying to be happy was the hardest thing ever. Im going all out this hear for him with decorations etc make up for it. 

Yay on prune mac. 

Does anyone watch the real housewives? I dont normally watch reality tv but have to say im addicted lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope. I watch a lot of trashy reality tv but not real housewives


----------



## Flueky88

Netflix only for me. Sorry sunshine


----------



## mac1979

I watch "mom smut" (as my husband calls it) but no real housewives.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! Still reading through all the time, but haven't been posting too much lately. Life is HECTIC!

School started (a preschooler and a kindergartner!) and between work and figuring out schedules its been a hassle. 

I'm sorry about your fathers Mac and Dobby - I completely understand why you all would have a cloud over your birthdays. :( 

I do not watch real housewives,but I definitely watch a lot of reality TV :haha:

AFM (concerning pregnancy) - I am now well in to 12 weeks, and officially in 2nd tri on Sept. 6! I have been feelin much better, but still have a few bad days. I am down a total of 17lbs - 10 if those were after getting pregnant. But, definitely had it to lose so no big deal really. 

I hope this post finds all of you well, happy and hopefully a little pregnant. :p


----------



## Flueky88

Glad things are going well and an early congrats on 2nd tri!


----------



## ms sunshine

congrats on 2nd tri sillas :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that is so exciting!!! Congrats on moving on into 2nd tri! Glad you are feeling better! :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Anyone good at working out cm? I should o either wed to fri depending on lp. I had a bit of cramp yesterday but neg opk. Just wondering how many days ahead of o you get ewcm? Im sure it was ewcm as it was really stretchy. Testedva few times. Dont think it is supposed to be that stretchy before the fertile window. Sorry for tmi lol im just not bbting this month so going by cm and opk.


----------



## Flueky88

I've heard it varies a lot by women, but last day of ewcm typically is O day. Also, I've heard to assume you are fertile with ewcm. 

Have a great weekend ladies :)


----------



## ms sunshine

ahh ok thanks. weird not doing bbt..... hope everyones have a great weekend


----------



## ms sunshine

Looks like im going to br going into the tww again. Still got ewcm and first positive opk. Im going to retest to make sure later as the test line was super dark much darker than the control line. Its a new brand so want to make sure. I normally o on my left but this time its my right cant remember the last time this overy wanted to get going lol hubby is out tomorrow so is good timing. Ive already bd day before last when i first got ewcm so think im in with a chance. Ive stoooed taking red clover blossom think thats why i have o'd 2 days earlier


----------



## Flueky88

Woohoo great news Sunshine! FX on catching that egg .


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed!!! Sorry I'm quiet. Just trying to focus on other things. I do still read though :)


----------



## Flueky88

That's okay Dobby, I've been doing the same. More reading only :) still care about everyone just been busy and trying to focus on enjoying life as opposed to ttc being my main focus.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. Well, hopefully at least I'm this cycle. Got SO to try today, but unlikely to get at it again this week. So here's to hoping I O tomorrow or the day after, but I'm thinking I should. On day two of flashing smiles


----------



## Flueky88

FX you O soon Dobby!


----------



## kksy9b

FX ladies!! Flueky, where are you in your cycle?

I'm doing well. LO is nearly fully weaned which I'm hoping will mean my cycles will finally regulate again. Called the doctor and she said to call back 3 months after he is weaned if not sorted yet and they will do the progesterone to kick start them again. Down to just over 6 months before I'll finally join you all! Though hopefully you are all preggo with your LOs!


----------



## mac1979

Still pregnant here. I've had some light cramping but I think that is everything growing. We had a bad night last night. Raptor woke up at 1am screaming. Wouldn't let me rock him and wouldn't lay with DH and I so we went to the TV room and watched 2hours of TV. I finally got sick of that and put him in his crib and just let him cry while I laid on his floor so he wouldn't feel alone at least. It was a bad night.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: sorry for the bad night mac


----------



## Flueky88

Kksy9b, I'm cycle day 19 I think. Waiting to O. Hope you will regulate fast!

Mac, sorry about the rough night :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Seconded. Hope things regulate for the both of you!

Mac, so sorry to hear that. :( hope tonight he sleeps better and let's you get some rest.


----------



## ms sunshine

Hope you get better night sleep mac. Yeah the cramping will be ligaments. I hated it but i thought at least i know my bodys doing what it should.

Kk hope your body sorts itself out before then


----------



## DobbyForever

Another stupid flashing smile. I finally get him to try and now my dumb body won't ovulate


----------



## ms sunshine

Do you sometimes o later in the day? Maybe buy some cheap strips and test later in the day. Fingers xd dobby


----------



## DobbyForever

I posted this in general chatter, but does this look positive to you? My up and up usually turns positive before my cb. I took another opk an hour later since I did drink a lot before bed. Didn't use a cb though. All of my past surges started in the afternoon
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-09-06-41-38.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ms sunshine

That's definitely positive dobby


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah, looks positive :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooo! I doubt I can get SO to come home early to BD, but texting him right now.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks gals :) 

Definitely positive dobby! Hope you can get your SO home early!


----------



## DobbyForever

He's not making any promises lol which is code for I have s*** to do at work so not happening


----------



## ms sunshine

Did you say your yoga pants work. Time to get them out lol good luck


----------



## DobbyForever

Two problems: he is THAT stressed and he has to be home. He said he would try, but I won be shocked if I fall asleep alone again tonight.

Yup solid smilr


----------



## Flueky88

:hugs: Sorry Dobby. I hope you can convince him or that you got a little army waiting for the egg!


----------



## DobbyForever

Rooting for the army. I did convince him to come home at a decent hour, but he is stressed. I'm going to have to tread lightly if I want any bd lol


----------



## kksy9b

Hope you were able to get in some bd'ing last night!


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope and probably not tonight either >< sigh


----------



## ms sunshine

Well at least you were able to a few days ago so your still in for this month fingers xd dobby


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. We did end up bding (tmi it was kind of intensely amazing haha) last night. Temp is showing yesterday as O day so hopefully we made it in time.


----------



## SilasLove

Ooh yay Dobby!! Hope you all caught the egg. :) 

I'm still around ladies, reading but kind of sitting back more than not. xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks! Hope so, too! Lol :) My cousin's 8 month old is saying mom now and she keeps sending voice messages. Killllling me. And my puppy stares at the screen and twists her head. So cuteeee!

How is second tri treating you? I was thinking about you last night.


----------



## SilasLove

Aw, I love babies! Spent some,time with a 4 month old last night and I melted! But my DD was really jealous :( think that may be a problem. 

Thank you for thinking of me! I have been fairly good. I have a lot of headaches, but pretty mild ones thankfully. Monday I had to go to the ER after throwing up for hours. I couldn't even keep water down. I was given fluid and anti vomiting meds through an IV. I felt better and got a new nausea med prescription. I haven't gotten sick since so that's a plus! :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sorry to hear about the ER trek. Glad they were able to get you something though! Aww, I'm sure it's no fun not being the baby in the house but she's 4. She'll jump on board and probably have fun being a big sister. Until she realizes being the middle child sucks hahahaha jk jk I love being the middle child. I may not have gotten the leniency my older brother got or the endless adoration my younger brothers got, but I will say I am kind of the second center of my family only behind my mom. It's nice being a pillar of the family. :)

Ahh I can't believe your little girl is the size of a peach!!!! You were having a girl, right? I didn't make that up. Cuz I make things up all the time.


----------



## ms sunshine

hope you are still feeling ok sillas. i never had ms that bad must be horrible. i just had nausea thank god i was never sick. im a wimp when it comes to puking. i cry and im i wouldnt mind hubby with me but he would just laugh at me so kinda gotta man up lol hate being sick.

where is everyone up to? have you o'dyet flukey?

oh and have you stared opks in case you o kk?

have you any signs dobby?

i had a dream i was pg and i have a good feeling. keep getting funny taste in mouth but has been happening since 3 dpo which is surely too early? been googling it and some ppl say they had symptoms that early others say you dont implant until 6dpo. im probably reading into it but you gotta have faith right? had a strong pulling feeling on my right hand side yesterday and again today and im sure i od on my right. i normally o on my left sometimes i get cramp on both sides so its unusual for it to being on my right only. my left ovary just seems to be really eager.


----------



## DobbyForever

No signs yet. But my bbt did rise a lot more quickly post O this cycle. Not sure if it means anything. Shrugs. I was house hunting all day. Found a place to put an offer on. Commute is ok (20m) for SO but closer to 35 (and traffic will double it) for me. But it is a great unit in a wonderful neighborhood and decent schools. But there are already two offers so we're probably going to end up in a bidding war and lose lol.


----------



## kksy9b

ooh! good luck dobby!! Definitely in for this month!

Silas- i'm sorry you wound up in the ER :hugs: I hope you continue to feel better hun

ms sunshine- FX'd for you!! I hope it is a good sign. Will you test early or wait until AF is missed? 

I'm not going to worry about OPK's for now, thanks for asking ms sunshine. I thought Charles was done nursing, but turns out he is not quite ready so we are down to twice a week. I'm not going to worry about o'ing or where my cycles are until January. That will give enough time for my body to adjust (we will definitely be done bf'ing in the next month -my goal has always been by 18 months to be done). And then give me a couple cycles to figure out where I am before we officially start trying. Of course, now we are considering not full on trying until next December and just NTNP for next year, but will cross that bridge when we get there. I told DH I reserved the right to change my mind and he said that was fine :)


----------



## SilasLove

Dobby - we don't know what we are having, but maybe you have an intuition about it? ;) :haha: 

Thanks ladies, I have felt a lot better since Monday and doing well. xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk, that's great. Love that DH is flexible with you. :)

Silas, jk! Someone I talked to a lot posted in gender prediction and was super excited about having a girl. I just don't remember who. Hehe


----------



## mac1979

I'm in a poo mood today. Yesterday I was helping my husband with a remodel project and I stepped on a nail, OUCH!! I cleaned and bandaged it, then went to Urgent Care a few hours later and the doc didn't clean it since it already closed and digging would open myself to more infection but she gave me a preventative antibiotic (augmentin). Today it is a little swollen and hurts so I took a couple Tylenol. It still hurts to walk. It was on the ball of my foot down from my second toe.


----------



## Flueky88

Hey ladies, sorry I've been away. I worked Friday night and left for a weekend getaway. I'm not sure if I Od. I had some ewcm Tuesday but negative opks. No cramping either. I decided to just have fun on my getaway no ttc thoughts. Had some moonshine taste testing, mixed drinks, and roller coasters. It was nice to have fun :) 

Dobby, I'm glad you managed to get in some BD ;) FX!

Sunshine, good luck, I hope this is your cycle!

Mac, omg! That's horrible. If it starts getting red, warm to touch, or swelling worsens go to MD. Have you had a tetanus shot recently?

Kksy9b, maybe ntnp will be key as you'll be relaxed ;)

Silas, sorry about the ER trip. Hope you don't have to go anymore!


----------



## mac1979

I had my TDAP in July 2012 so I'm good for that and I'm taking my antibiotic as well. I soaked it in Epsom salts earlier and am doing so again now. Hopefully it will draw any icky stuff out. Earlier the wound opened a bit so I'm hoping its any ickies coming out. As the day has gone on its feeling better.


----------



## Flueky88

Glad to hear your up-to-date on vaccination. Also, glad it's feeling better, mac!


----------



## ms sunshine

Glad you had a good weekend away flueky sounds like you had a lot of fun. Maybe u o'd but had a quick lh surge fingers xd

Ouch mac. Am sure it will be ok. 

Well yesterday i had a few stabby pains then cramp at the bottom of my belly and my boobs felt like they were punched lol. Then todays boobs ok but my stomach feels super bloated and tender. Dont know if its a sign or maybe something hasnt agreed with me. But got bad back ache. Stomach feels like ive done 500 sit ups ive just had lunch and my stomachs hurting like im hungry been like this all day. Its just weird


----------



## Flueky88

That is weird sunshine. I hope its a good sign :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, that sounds like fun!

Mac. Ouch. I hope it heals up soon and doesn't give you too much grief. 

Sunshine. Really hoping those are signs!

Afm, my life is boring. Nothing interesting haha


----------



## ms sunshine

Well according to ff im 9 dpo i thibk i might be 10. And im p****d at my body. Its given me loads of signs today brown spotting. I had the same last cycle i spotted for a few days and got af and itsgoing to happen again. Last cycke i got excited thinking it was ib as i always spot the day before. I have 12 to 14 lp and its normally 14 so im annoyed im spotting so early. I had a feeling this was it this month. I havnt obsessed nd been quite chilled out. I think im just annoyed i know this early. Just don't know why ive started to spot so early i dont even know if thats normal. 
&#128547;


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, it was fun and yeah thinks are boring for me right now, too.

Sunshine, FX it is IB and nor preAF spotting. 

AFM, I'm assuming I O'd last week on Tuesday. I could have missed my LH surge because I wasn't doing opks regularly and that weekend I only did them around 7-8 that night with a couple hours hold. I won't do any opks unless I see some ewcm.

Kksy9b, Silas, and mac hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## DobbyForever

I hope you did O and just missed the surge on opks :)

Still boring here. Just busy with work. Tested bfn today but I am only 7dpo lol


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Dobby, I feel okay one way or another. Yeah if you had bfp at 7dpo. That would be suprising as not common. FX you will get a bfp in a couple of days :)


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! Well, I had a procedure today (biopsies from cervix) so after the Dr took a quick peak at baby via u/s. Baby looked good, HB was 159bpm. I have a couple scan pictures in my journal if you would like to have a look and gender guess lol. Not sure if they are good enough pictures or not for that though. 

I'm crampy from procedure, and going to rest for a while. I'll come back to catch up on you ladies better. xx


----------



## ms sunshine

Aww cute sillas and im going with team pink from the shape of the head and your bump. Sorry to hear you had biopsies i hope everything is ok?nice to hear you can feel flutters. I felt them early on too i thought i was going mad i didnt think you could feel it so early on when i realised it was lovely. Hope you feel better


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL my work's wifi won't let me see your journal!!! GRRRRR x.x

Sorry about the procedure. Glad all is well and you got to see your bean! Rest up


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, everything is fine. Its stupid HPV and all my recent paps coming back highly abnormal. I'll have a LEEP procedure done once I have this baby. I don't tell many people about it, but I figure ladies on here won't judge me too much and if they do ...well, I guess I'll never meet them, all. 

I put off my second colposcopy (name of procedure to get biopsies) and I really shouldn't have done that. But I was hoping it would clear up on its own - but Dr thinks its worse now from my first set of biopsies. :( Oh well, I guess. I'll get a LEEP and hopefully be okay after that.


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh i just looked up what a leep was and a friend had that done after an abnormal smear said it didnt hurt but smelt funny. Hope it helps. 

Well got a bit of pink cm. Got a pinch on one side probably nothing but decided next cycle im going back to bbt. I just want to make sure i am o'ing after finishing taking red clover as my cycles have changed. Gives me peace of mind. I just wish i could sleep properly when i do it. 

Other than that nothing new. 

Are you going to go for that new property dobby? 

Anyone got fun plans for the weekend? Hubby is working Saturday so going to a baby club and chill out after. They are doing crafts making winnie the pooh. Fun for them stressful for mummy lol


----------



## mac1979

I'm doing good here, still a bit of nausea but its manageable. Raptor got Hand foot and Mouth so we are stuck at home until his bumps heal up. I really wanted to go to the Applejack Festival in Nebraska City this weekend too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey, my pap came back HPV positive. It's my first one though. =/ What is LEEP? Sorry, I could google but my head is killing me. :(

Oh man! Not H,F, and M! I have never seen it in person, but I heard it is zero fun. :(


----------



## SilasLove

Its a surgical procedure that removes the problem areas from your cervix.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhh ic ic. Well, no judgement here! :)


----------



## ms sunshine

if its the same its like a laser and it scrapes whats needed off, if its the same thing.

aw hope your little guy gets well soon mac


----------



## kksy9b

Awe Mac, sorry to hear about your LO having HFM. My DS had the "mouth" part at the end of July and it was brutal. 5 days of high fevers, 12 before he was finally back to himself. Zero appetite and little sleep. Promise that it does get better, just shower with snuggles and push fluids. Hope he feels better soon!

Flueky and Dobby- how are you all feeling?? Any symptom spotting going on? Sorry if I missed a pot if you already talked about it

Ms sunshine- :hugs: I hope that going back to using the bbt next month will show that you ARE ovulating and will help bring you your BFP!

Silas- no judgments here! Hope you are feeling better and that everything goes smoothly with the procedures after baby. Do you know about how long the will wait after birth to do them? Glad you got to see your little one! No gender guess but do you feel swayed one way or the other?

AFM, finally have something new to report! After spending a summer of non existent/wonky cycles, I finally had a normal one!! Well, for the most part lol. Still 2 days shorter than usual but no complaints here! For the first time since May, I actually shed lining meaning I properly ovulated! I don't think my hormone levels are anywhere near normal yet but I wouldn't expect them to be with breastfeeding. 

Speaking of, Charles is officially weaned!! Such a bittersweet moment. I admit I had several breakdowns in the last couple days. Knowing it was coming and then confirming today. He just had no interest. But I'm past the sad part and am now simply proud of our journey. We made it 17 months and 1 day. He was my champion nurser who took to it immediately and helped us form this incredible bond. Im happy with our gradual, baby led weaning process and it went smoother than I could have hoped for. Also happened at the exact right time.

I had to get a low dose steroid shot in my foot today to help a deep sprain (right before my 5k!! But doc assures me I can run by Sunday). Because of it I can't nurse for 3 days. At that point it would have been a week. Makes me feel like everything happened as it was supposed to (read: can't be tempted to offer it to him again!). Glad I offered today so I wasn't left guessing going forward if he was ready or not.

Anyway, novel from me, but finally had something to share!! Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww KK, that is so wonderful! Congratulations! Proud momma! Minus the sprain, sounds like things are going super well


I'm just flu like suck but no fever.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry you are feeling so badly! Do you think it's a bug or maybe a pregnant sick?

And thanks Dobby! I am super proud of both of us. I am already looking forward to having a newborn to nurse again. Thankfully the holiday season is coming up to give a distraction and by the time the new year hits, the rest of the wait will fly!


----------



## DobbyForever

I can't be sick, my temp is 98.53 right now. Shrugs. My headache is killing me. SO brought me to tears talking in my ear, so he went to lay on the opposite side of the couch and I started bawling like a baby because I wanted to snuggle. The last pregnancy my headaches were so bad I laid in my gyn's office and we had my entire appointment in the dark talking about what I could and could not take since regular doses of tylenol were not cutting it


----------



## ms sunshine

Dobby hope you feel better

Kk what a milestone. Its said when they reach it though as you realise they're not a baby any more. 

Afm not sure what to do. I wont get a doc appointment for probably 2 weeks so i guess i could make it but not sure about the mean time. Im 10dpo or 11 if i od same day as lh surge. Either way too eary for af ehich is here. Im actually 3 to 5 days early. This is my 2nd messed up cycle since i stopped taking red clover blossom and i stopped taking it 2 cycles ago too. It boosts fertility. I know it helped last time. But my last pg i bled right through and now im wondering whether it was because of the herb since it has shortened my lp. So do i take it and lengthen my lp or make a doc appointment and ride it out. Even before i took it my lp was never short it was always 14 days. Just annoyed that im out regardless because of this stupid herb. It was recommended to me by a herbalist last time i was trying but her shops gone now too


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so sorry to hear that. Honestly, I'm a fan of modern medicine. If it was advice from my doctor, I don't do it. Even down to having my massage therapist work on my injuries, I got my doctor's opinion hehe. So my vote would be to call to see if there are any cancellations or wait it out :( hugs


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah ring a bit ago next appointment 1st oct. Ive read a read a 10 lp is ok its less then ten it isnt. I just get anxiety about tests in case they find something lol i know it makes sense to find it so they can fix it but i just hate anything medical. Going to start temping tomorrow so told hubby the natural way is now off the menu (i smuggled the opks as he sais it was unromantic lol)


----------



## mac1979

My son just has one tiny sore next to his mouth. He had a few day of a low grade fever with no eating but we got past that. He just has a few bumps on his arms but quite a few on his feet and legs. It is just a mild case.

Sunshine, hopefully the doctor will help you get your cycles back on track. I am a mix between medical and natural. I take a bit from each and mix them together. To get pregnant this time I had metformin and vitex.


----------



## ms sunshine

well hopefully my body will right itself. according to ff my lp was 9 days not 10 which isnt long enough. i can handle being out because it just didnt work, but to not have a chance because i didnt work is gutting. maybe i just didnt o and thats why it was short and it wont happen again. just really frustrating. anyway just got to get on with it worrying will probably make it worse.

anyway hope you guys are having a good weekend off to make some blueberry crumble mmmm


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I hope your body sorts itself out soon. :(

I thought I saw a faint line this morning. Posted my test here. I know everyone says they see it, too. But I just can't get excited after all of the heartaches I have had with the new design.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-mind-playing-tricks-9dpo-2.html#post36191855


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: ms sunshine. hope it sorts out soon!

dobby- i can't really see anything but the picture isn't very clear on my screen when i make it bigger. best of luck hun!! when do you plan on testing again? i also dont like the new design. Is there a different brand you can pick up?


----------



## DobbyForever

I have a wide variety: dollar tree, another frer, cb +, and cb with weeks. Saving the frer for tomorrow morning then depending how it looks I might use a week's estimator.


----------



## ms sunshine

i think i can see a line in the original photo. fingers crossed, i hope you get a stronger line in the morning. you deserve some good news hun hope its your turn for the bfp :happydance:

thanks kk. im just going to forget about it, its probably nothing as I havnt had problems other cycles, its just typical its happened the month I didnt bbt. Im just going to ttc as normal next cycle and try and loose some weight - she says eating chocolate - but Im starting Monday lol


----------



## SilasLove

Dobby - I posted on your thread, but I see something. Very faint, but I'm looking forward to more tests. I always got darkerlines towards the evening on my ic's.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine, I like this chocolate thing! I looove milk chocolate. I know dark chocolate is so much better for you, but I can't get behind it.

I'm already over this cycle. I want to either know I'm pregnant or have a glass of wine damn it


----------



## SilasLove

Aw :hugs:


----------



## ms sunshine

have you retested dobby or you going to leave it a few days


----------



## DobbyForever

I just retested and I am doing the internet equivalent of running through the streets with my hpt screaming, "I'm pregnant!" Lol
 



Attached Files:







bfp 9.20.15.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kksy9b

yay!!!! congratulations!!! That one is clear as a bell!


----------



## ms sunshine

Yay congratulations thats definitely a bfp


----------



## SilasLove

Yes!!! I knew it!!! Is this test from evening???


----------



## mac1979

And you thought you were out this month. So happy you got your bfp! Have you told your SO yet?


----------



## Flueky88

Oh congrats, Dobby!! I'm so happy for you!

Sorry had a weekend out again. No drinking or roller coasters this time. Don't feel like testing. I may one day this week we will see.


----------



## kksy9b

What dpo are you Flueky?


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh flueky you partier lol fingers crossed for you if you test. 

Afm diet is not starting today. Hubby bought me chocolate donuts and more chocolate to cheer me up lol wtf said i was dieting. So would be rude to not eat it right? So starts Wednesday. Just sorting out storage areas in preparation for Christmas and all the new toys so we can work out how many toy boxes we need etc. I know its months ahead but thats the virgo in me lol 

How is everyone doing? Have you told everyone dobby or you just keeping it between you and so?


----------



## DobbyForever

For now, keeping it to myself. SO was supposed to leave this morning to go on a trip. His brother changed plans, so he is leaving tomorrow. If I tell him, after our loss in Jan, then I worry he won't go and I want him to enjoy himself.

As for family, my parents are are night part of our house hunt. They are helping search and financially. They might back out if they find out I'm pregnant. They're really into only changing one big life event at a time. And since we are determined to buy by the end of October, I might hold off telling anybody until we close.


----------



## Flueky88

If I ovulated when I had ewcm, I'm 13dpo. I may test tomorrow morning or Wednesday. I'm honestly leaning to no O yet. Thank you guys though :)

Sunshine, so hard to deny chocolate. I fixed dark chocolate brownies lase night. So yummy!

Dobby, you have to let us know how I goes with reveal :)


----------



## DobbyForever

test tomorrow! tee her :) bad influence

I'm playing around with a few ideas. I really want to take him to a niners game and do it there.


----------



## ms sunshine

how is everyone doing? and how are all the pregnant ladies? flueky did you test?

nothing new for me. just going to baby groups and usual mum stuff about 2 wks to o so nothing exciting


----------



## Flueky88

BFN yesterday morning. So pretty sure I only geared to O but didn't. It's okay though. We are going to NTNP. This will give my body time to regulate too. I have appt with my gyn in November so I may talk to her about my cycles then. I'm feeling a lot better feeling relaxed about this now. I will get on some to keep an eye on all of you but I'll definitely take a step back. Sunshine, I'm looking forward to your BFP. Same to you kksy9b.

I hope all our preggo girls are doing well (Dobby. Silas, Mac). :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey! Agreed, looking forward to celebrating your bfps when the time comes. Sunshine and kk, hope you catch that eggie this month! Flueky, sorry to hear about the O not happening. I'm glad you are relaxed about it, and I hope your doctor gets you some answers and what you need at your appointment.

AFM, I feel insanely amazing. Normally, I hate being pregnant. I'm miserable. I'm actually really chipper and have extra energy and no nausea. Just mild headaches and have to pee every 30 minutes. So I'm just trying to enjoy this as much as I can until my body starts revolting against me like it usually does lol.

On the bright side, I bugged my doctor for serial betas and my hcg tripled in 48 hours. Two gyns from the office emailed me saying that it was great news, but one did freak me out that it could (but not necessarily) indicate twins. I do not want twins. At all. To each their own, but it's not for me.


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, you could just have fast rising HCG and it will level off.

I finally figured out my ms triggers. No water and a light lunch. I am instead drinking powerade, coconut water and juice. I've done this for 2 days and I feel good.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm hoping that's it. My last pregnancy I had high levels of hcg weeks 5 and 6, but I was just under near doubling with my serials. Idk. Nothing I can do about it. Won't have an answer for another 3-4 weeks. I might try to weasel my way in closer to 6 weeks haha. But the gyn who lets me get away with everything left, so now I have a bunch of rule followers. r_r

Mac, so glad you found something that works for you! I can't believe you are in second tri!!! Is your 12 week scan posted anywhere?


----------



## SilasLove

Feeling lots of movement from LO!

Dobby, I hope for your sake its not twins. Although it would be a blessing, I understand not wanting it to happen to you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas, love your bump pic! Did your doctor give you any insight into gender last week? I'm not seeing anything. Sorry about the test results. Hugs hugs hugs


----------



## mac1979

I don't get a 12 week scan. I have an NT scan on Monday, I may get some picks from that. Last time I just had my 20 week scan and a growth scan around 30 weeks, I'm assuming it was because I had gestational diabetes and was at risk for a massive baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well that's :( Can you request pictures at your NT scan? No GD this time around though I'm hoping.


----------



## kksy9b

Flueky- :hugs: :hugs: definitely understand needing to step away for a minute! I hope your gyn offers you some answers if you haven't fully regulated by then. NTNP sounds like a great plan to remove some stress from you (which will only make your cycles take longer to get in line). Hopefully by the time the holidays roll around you all will be ready to go full on TTC again and will catch that eggie!

Dobby- so happy that you are feeling good hun! Have you thought about how you are going to tell your OH when he gets back from his trip? Also, fantastic news about your HCG levels!! :happydance: :happydance:

mac- yay for being able to ease MS!! It's always nice to find a way to help yourself feel better and get a short break from it. Hopefully now that you're in second tri (congrats on that by the way!!) it will start to ease off a bit. Hopefully they will give you some pics at your NT scan. Are you going to try and get a 4d ultrasound done on your own? Fingers crossed not to have GD this time! Does it often follow that if you have it once you are more likely to have it a second time or is it a 50/50 chance? I don't remember now!

silas- i said it in your journal, but yay for baby movements!! Definitely makes all the difficulties that come with pregnancy worth it!

AFM, gearing up for a semi-relaxing weekend for once! We have only had one free weekend since the end of June and this one is mostly open. Going to spend lots of time just relaxing at the house and enjoying the nice weather. We have a wedding in 2 weeks that my DH is in and after that things get SO much more calm! 

I ran my first 5k last weekend and clocked in at 30.06 (so 9.48/mile)! My best time by far and did it on a sprained foot (cleared by doc to run) so pretty pumped about that. Running my next one in a month and will start 10k training as soon as my foot is fully healed. I think my goal is to run a half marathon in March or April. In the meantime, I started a 90 day at home fitness challenge (bikini body mommy via youtube) and my DH is sweet enough to do it with me (putting him doing 2 a days 4 days out of the week!). It is kicking our butts already and I love it! Never thought I would enjoy working out so much lol.

TTC news is the same. I very much want to full on start trying in April now that my DS is weaned instead of NTNP..the baby bug has bit me pretty hard lol. Helps knowing that for the next 3-4 months we wouldn't want to get preggo anyway. My hormones are all over the board and I know my progesterone levels are nowhere close to where they need to be to support a pregnancy. So will be actively preventing until then. By the time it levels out we will be nearly there in our wait. 

Will just keep cheering you preggo ladies on and rooting for sunshine and flueky to see your BFPs!!!


----------



## SilasLove

How is everyone? 

I have had a,couple iiffy stomach days - but I'm 16 weeks today. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Doing well! We just offered up on a town home. 3 bed, 1.5 bath. I got all gooey inside because they turned the formal dining space into a play room for their girl and are expecting #2. Worried we'll get into a bidding war, but the last offer they took we can afford so we shall see. 

Yay 16 weeks!!!


----------



## mac1979

I think the pic loaded, I'm doing this one my phone. But here is the baby!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150928_001.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SilasLove

How awesome Dobby - good luck!!

Mac - Adorable &#128525; ...are you finding out gender when its time?


----------



## mac1979

Yes we will find out gender. I don't t do surprises.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, I love it! I don't do surprises hahaha classic. Gorgeous!!! How much longer until you find out the sex?

There's another offer coming in on the townhouse tonight so I am stressed the f* out.


----------



## ms sunshine

Lovely pic mac. Hope everyones doing OK. And i hope you get good news about house dobby. 

My sons not been too well just a cold but males and colds dont go. Hes so like his dad when he gets a cold its end of the world lol. 

Got my docs appointment tomorrow. Feeling bit down about it. Been doing bbt and since ive stopped taking red clover blossom its erratic. I didnt feel well for a day and ive had a few nights of broken sleep so im hoping thats reason why as im sure i didnt get 3 hrs so hoping its that. And i think im getting a dore throat dont know how much that effects it. It probably has to do with stopping taking those capsules as before i took them and during my temp was always fine.


----------



## kksy9b

Great picture Mac!

Best of luck with the house dobby. We just moved 6 monys ago and I remember how stressful it was. Have you told your OH yet?? How did he react?

Sunshine- hope you and your DS start feeling better :hugs: best of luck at your doctors. I hope they can offer some answers up for you

Flueky- hope you are doing well :flower:

AFM, all is well. Still dealing with this darn sprained foot. I think if I could sit for a few days it would heal up, but that's just not possible. Oh well. I think I had a really strong ovulation this month though!! A lot of CM and typical symptoms. Will see next week if I get migraines (which SUCK bit are a good indicator that hormones are balancing right). Crossing my fingers my body regulates faster than expected!

Last night our storage room flooded from a clogged drain. We spent 3 hours getting it all cleaned up (thank goodness for shop vacs!) and were up until nearly 2am. Of course it was a day where my DS woke up at 6. Sigh. Waiting for plumber to come and get everything fixed and then have to call a steam cleaner since some of it got under the carpet outside the storage. If it's not one thing its another!


----------



## ms sunshine

lol kk its always the way when you go bed late kids get up early. fingers crossed its a sign the hormones are balancing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine, how did your appointment go?

KK, glad to hear things are balancing out. Sorry it's not a fun process though.

Thanks for the house well wishes. We figured out the loan. Just have to empty the savings so will be nesting on a budget when the time comes. Sigh.


----------



## ms sunshine

Hows your early pg symptoms dobby? At least it will complete before baby arrives we moved with a newborn was no fun i tell you lol. I got out of packing though as i was on baby duty. 

Well she said do bloods in 6 months she checked my temps and saids she cant see any problems but to keep off herbs which i agree with just sticking to vitamins now and healthy eating. Since i was pg about 3 cycles ago she said that indicates no problems but if i have a short lp again she will do bloods staright away. Though im going to have to swop to do bbt in my bits instead as ds has give me his cold and i nearly suffocated taking it this morning. I can cope with illness but hate not being able to breathe. It looks like i had a massive temp drop today but i had to take a big breathe of air lol
Does so know yet or you leaving it a few weeks?

How's everyone else?


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah moving without babies stinks. Can't imagine with. My issue is that my family is pretty useless because my stepdad is old and he thinks my brothers are too good for any sort of manual labor. And they don't know I am expecting yet so idk. I'm going to end up going a lot. I did that with my very first pregnancy and it was fine.

I still feel 50 shades of wonderful. I think I'm just so happy at work and with the townhouse. Little bit of fatigue, but overall feeling freakishly good.

No! Sorry you are sick and have to temp vaginally. =/ hoping your lp doesn't get shorter coming off the herbs so you don't have to get bloods


----------



## ms sunshine

Cool no ms thats great hope that continues. Aw and your lo is an apple seed. Do you know when you have your first scan and are still having the genetic scan (forgot what its called) 

Well i should o next week. I am surrounded by neighbours with bumps think when you are broody you notice it more lol i would be happy with another boy but would love a girl but odds are against as its mainly boys in both of our families.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww yeah being surrounded by bumps is only fun when you're not trying to make one of your own. Hugs. Soon :)

My first scan will be on the 21st. I'll be 7w6d I think. I am having my panorama and ultrasound through a private practice on 11/5 at 10 weeks. I'm so impatient though.


----------



## mac1979

I'm getting impatient for my 20 week ultrasound now. I wont pay for an early one because there is only 1 place in town that offers it and they charge a ton for that reason.


----------



## ms sunshine

How annoying, long time to wait to see your little guy. At least its just 6 weeks left and you will know the gender on that scan hopefully. Over here you get one at 10 to 12 weeks and one at 20. How are you finding picking up your lo? I used to ache with the tendons stretching in the bottom of my stomach sothats mybonly thing if i get pg how am i going to get him in the bath etc. Or is it easier 2nd time round?


----------



## mac1979

I've had some round ligament issues, but it isn't too bad. I am still working out(cardio, weights, Zumba, yoga) so lifting my son isn't too hard yet. I'm so used to it that I think I've naturally adapted. We are getting him in a toddler bed soon, so that will make putting him to bed easier so I don't have to lean over a crib rail.


----------



## DobbyForever

Way to go, Mac! Super momma! Love it! I agree, 6 weeks seems so long. And that stinks about the private practice. Reminds me of the guy who bought the patent for the $13 aids pill and is selling it for $700

Been waking up at 5am. But I fall asleep at 8:30 lol. Slowly starting to feel more miserable


----------



## mac1979

If I don't go to the gym, I don't get a break from my toddler all day. I love my son with all my heart but I can't be all day with a toddler. Child care wears him out and he gets to hang out with other little kids, it works for us for multiple reasons. I also get to read a real book while doing cardio (Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks for now).

Dobby, miserable is good, it means things are progressing.


----------



## DobbyForever

You mean you don't love read Eric C. (Forgot his last name) books all day? ;) I get it. I love my students, but 90% of that is that I send them home at 2pm.

Yeah. It's all fine except the pregnancy induced headache is rolling in. That's the symptom that kills me the most


----------



## ms sunshine

How are all you pregnant ladies? 

Kk hows ur little man and things? 


O is sometimes of the next 4 days opks about half way there. Hate waiting.


----------



## kksy9b

It's getting close sunshine! Fingers crossed you catch the eggie this month!!

Things here are well. Feels like one thing after another in our house is breaking but that's the joys of owning a home lol. My LO is doing well other than going through another bout of separation anxiety. We are leaving him overnight Saturday so I'm hoping he does alright. AF due Sunday. Anxious to see how hormones are doing in balancing. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! Sorry things are on the fritz at your house, kk :(

Sunshine, hope you catch the eggie!

I have a terrible cold. I'm out of work for the second time today. It's not the pregnancy making me miserable. It's this wretched sore throat and congestion headache :(

But long story short... here's Little A. She was struggling with the machine since it was old, but she said nothing to worry about and all looks good.
 



Attached Files:







20151005_163843_resized.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ms sunshine

Lovely pic dobby. Glad everything is going well. Nothing worse than being pg and ill. 

Kk its a horrible stage when they get seperation anxiety im too soft and felt terrible when he started


----------



## kksy9b

Wonderful scan dobby!!! I probably missed the post, buy how did your SO react when you told him??

Sunshine- I agree, it is terrible! He had it really bad this time last year as well and it lasted around a month. I'm hoping it's shorter this time.


----------



## ms sunshine

Does this opk look positive. Think it does. Turned dark within about 3 mins which it normally does if it is. Only checking as im about 3 days early. Not really had any cramps. Had a dip yestersay so i imagine that's 
My pre o dip. Hope i do o in the next day or so as bd yesterday and although hubby has some stuff to do after work i will lock him in the bedroom tomorrow if i have to lol

How are you finding feeding kk does he like most food or is he picky? My little guy used to eat everything but now he hates things he has eaten since he first started eating like onion. His dislike food list seems to change on a daily basis lol

How is everyone else? 

How is 2nd tri treating u silas
 



Attached Files:







Copy of Opk.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kksy9b

It looks almost positive to me sunshine, but I am absolutely terrible at reading OPKs lol! Sounds like a good plan to lock your husband in the room with you :haha:

I am thankful that Charles is a fantastic eater! Veggies are the only thing that are hard to get into him but the other night he started scarfing down broccoli and cauliflower so I'm hoping that changes. 

He used to be extremely picky and if he ate something one day it would be 3 days before he would eat it again. And then he went through a cheese phase (cheesy eggs, grilled cheese etc). Now he doesn't care- if its in front of him he will devour it (especially if its meat...haven't found a meat yet he won't eat...usually he has more than me at dinner!)

My advice would be to just keep offering him a variety and hopefully be outgrows the picky stage. I always keep in mind that if they are truly hungry, they will eat! He won't starve even if it looks like he's eating like a bird :)


----------



## mac1979

Sunshine, my toddler changes his likes on a daily basis. Give him mac and cheese one day he's a happy boy, next day he looks at me like I'm trying to poison him.

Dobby, have you told SO yet?

My nausea has died down it seems. Eggs no longer make me nauseous at least, so that's good. I haven't puked in just over a week.


----------



## kksy9b

Great news Mac!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ah the joys of feeding kids. My stepbrother's son never grew out of it, and they totally cater to it. He is in 3rd grade and dictates what he eats. In my house, you are what mom made or you didn't eat unless you are 16, have a job, and get permission to use the car to go buy food.

Anyway lol I have more than a few bones to pick with him.

Mac that is great! Your ms decided to come live with me haha. That or my cold has expanded to nausea.

I told him. He is being very doting and sweet, but I can tell he is stressing the eff out.


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, if he is stressed about money, maybe point out things you can get gently used and way cheaper. Crib, mattress and car seat you obviously get new but everything else you can get used and save a ton of money.


----------



## DobbyForever

mac1979 said:


> Dobby, if he is stressed about money, maybe point out things you can get gently used and way cheaper. Crib, mattress and car seat you obviously get new but everything else you can get used and save a ton of money.

He's more stressed about his family and job. Our families don't particularly like each other, and his family does not particularly like me. Which is fine by me because I don't particularly like them either. His dad thinks because he's old he can say whatever s* comes to mind. His mom is a passive aggressive b*. And they look down on my family so they can get over themselves. Work has been a huge source of stress for him, and I know he has to get all of these certifications and wants to go back for an MBA. I'm already requiring a lot of attention this week (he came home from work twice yesterday to bring me food and check on me), and he's ending his work day earlier than he should be. He won't say it out loud, but I can read him like a book.

I can't do gently used. It creeps me out too much. When I was a kid, we rocked the thrift shops and it was fun and fine. But I'm way too territorial to have things in my house that once upon a time belonged to somebody else unless it was something a family member gave me directly. Idk. The spiritual energy just bugs me. I'm a bit nutty lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Just realised you're in 2nd tri now mac wow thats gone quick!


----------



## ms sunshine

I was the same dobby i didnt buy baby 2nd hand creeped me out. Well hopefully you will feel better and that will ease the pressure off him. And on the plus when his family give u s* u can give it back and blame hormones its a free pass for 9 mo ths or even longer lol but seriously though i hope it sorts out for u,u dont need it while ur pg


----------



## DobbyForever

ms sunshine said:


> I was the same dobby i didnt buy baby 2nd hand creeped me out. Well hopefully you will feel better and that will ease the pressure off him. And on the plus when his family give u s* u can give it back and blame hormones its a free pass for 9 mo ths or even longer lol but seriously though i hope it sorts out for u,u dont need it while ur pg

I'm glad I'm not alone on cuckoo island when it comes to 2nd hand stuff haha.

OMG right?! They give me a headache. Just thinking about them gives me a headache. People don't understand, I don't think SO actually has Aspergers. I'd act like him if I was raised in that kind of environment. Oh well. I'm always cordial. If anybody needs an excuse for an apology, it's them. My family is very kill them with kindness then talk s* about them at family dinner later without them hahaha. We're our own set of terrible.


----------



## mac1979

Most of Raptor's stuff was second hand. His pack n play, bouncer, and some other equipment was all from consignment stores. We saved a fortune, since we did that we could splurge on the travel system and crib, and those we got on sale. Our changing table/dresser was the first dresser my mom and dad ever owned as a married couple.


----------



## SilasLove

Dobby - Happy 6 weeks! Sorry SO is stressed but men really do take on the idea of a new child differently. Even with our third my husband is stressing out about money, child care etc. Not to say I am not - but I also get to do all the really cool things during pregnancy (as far as bonding, movement etc.) 

Mac Happy 15 weeks! 

I myself am not against second hand on much of anything. :haha: But after 2 other children and knowing how much everything adds up- as well as having a 4 & 5 yyear old who wear a bigger size nearly every month - but iI understand where you all are coming from.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry that your SO is so stressed. Hopefully as time goes on it will slow down at work and help relieve some of that. 

Pretty much everything we have is second hand from my niece and nephew but I can see why you want to pick out and have your own things as well. We were lucky in that we have tubs and tubs full of clothes from NB- childrens size 8. We have saved SO MUCH by using those clothes that I can't complain! We also are using their old nursery furniture. However, there were some things I felt strongly that I wanted new (like a stroller and rocker) instead of using their old one. There are things that you want to take the time and care to pick out for your LO. Nothing wrong with either option!


----------



## ms sunshine

feeling happy today - had my first temp increase another pos opk and some o cramps so lil egg should be on its way lol 

well for no2 i think he will be having a lot of my sons old big stuff like cot high chair ive kept all that stuff. ive even kept some of my favourite clothes that i couldnt part with. im too sentimental. Ive still got the bottles and sterilizer which all adds up. and after my sons colic i will only use dr browns bottles which arent cheap so thank god i kept them all will only need the new teets. last time i didnt produce milk you see and i suppose there is no guarantee i will next time. 

the only 2nd hand think my son has is this really awesome solid wood old fashioned wardrobe but im painting it and putting a scene with dinosaurs on it. He's really into his dinos at the mo, he has In the Night Garden on his walls right now that I painted, but next year im going to paint it again and paint dinosaurs on it. but since he still spends most of the night in my bed there aint much point in rushing it lol


----------



## kksy9b

Yay for your your temp rise and pos OPK! Go catch that eggie!!


----------



## DobbyForever

kksy9b said:


> Yay for your your temp rise and pos OPK! Go catch that eggie!!

Seconded!


----------



## ms sunshine

are you feeling better yet dobby?

how is everyone feeling? im 3dpo with solid lines on ff today so happy :) ive got my sons 2nd meeting with health visitor in 2 weeks to assess his speech. i dont think theres anything wrong with him i have conversations with him. he does talk some gibberish but hes 2, i think these assessors forget that sometimes. and this assessor wont have met him before and will come to a conclusion in 10 mins. little stressed by it. i just dont think he needs speech therapy


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not, thanks for checking in. I went out yesterday for a few hours, and I couldn't stand the rest of the day. My throat was dry when I woke up, still dizzy, having a hard time keeping things down (even ginger ale and saltines). Just got up to shower, and I passed two small clots. Still spotting. No pain or cramping. Debating whether or not it is worth going to the ER.

Don't be stressed about the speech therapy. Needing speech articulation and pragmatics isn't necessarily indicative of special needs. It is usually just developmental things/ as children learn to use and manipulate their tongues to eat and drink it affects their speech.


----------



## mac1979

Dobby, maybe pop by the ER, it could just be spotting or a SCH. Is this how your miscarriages started?

I think we may be needing speech therapy too. Raptor's receptive language is beyond what is expected and he is very social but doesn't speak much, but when uses words it is very clear and with intent.


----------



## DobbyForever

My other losses were medically necessary. I dance around the language because it's hard for me to accept. The only other time I bled was with pregnancy number one. Right around this time, too. No. I was 8 weeks. Passed a golf ball sized clot. also no pain, ended up having a cyst in my uterus near the baby. I'm just so weak. I might call SO home to take me. The bleeding seems to have stopped now.


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw let us know how you get on. Hugs. Could be some sort of break through. I had bleeding every 2 weeks in my pg i had about 5 emergency scans and it turned out ok so dont assume the worst. No pain and the fact its stopped is good. I was told when the stretching starts that can start bleeding too. Hooe everything is ok x


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry Dobby! I bled so much when I was pregnant with my oldest child. It is so stressful and alarming - even if things are said to be ok. :hugs:


----------



## mac1979

A girl in my April group had heavy bleeding a few weeks ago. She is still pregnant and baby is healthy. Don't always assume the worst.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. Sorry I forgot to update here. I got home, threw up in the driveway, and went to bed.

Went to the ER. They found a second sac, but they weren't sure what it is. They said it looked empty so it's either a gestational sac of a (most likely unhealthy) twin or a sac filled with blood and I'm hemorrhaging hence the bleeding. So they referred me for a formal ultrasound on Monday morning.

I had to email my boss and half the staff that I can't stand for 5 minutes and may need to go to the bathroom. To vomit. So. Cat's probably going to be out of the bag soon. Doesn't take a genius to put two and two together.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: I hope your scan tomorrow goes well dobby. Sorry you are having to announce sooner than you wanted as well

Things here are good! We left Charles overnight last night....and he did PERFECT! played hard, ate an awesome dinner, no fussing going to bed, slept 12 hours and woke up happy to play some more! It was SO nice to have a night out with my DH. Of course, AF showed this morning to top the weekend off but that's alright. It came right on time which is a plus, but its already heavy cramping and some clots passing which is abnormal for me. Also did not have my usual migraines due to progesterone drops so hormones still aren't balanced. 2 more cycles before I call doctor to see if they can do anything.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well i hope you get the answers from ur u/s and that your little bean is ok. 

Glad your guy was ok kk. And sounds promising about your hornones settling hopefully over the next cycle or 2 it will become normal. 

My ds had a flu nasal spray today. I was expecting him to be poorly but he is full of beans. 

Mac just read what you said, i think at 2 yr 2 months my ds speech was the same and it just randomly clicked and he like over night had loads of words it was crazy. So will probably happen in the next month or 2. He now knows and says loads of words and i think he speaks clearly but i think its confidence he mumbles when he is with someone new. So I'm going to take a book that he likes and hopefully it will help him talk confidently. 

Let us know the out come dobby. Hugs


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww kk, that's awesome that he did so well on his overnight! Glad AF came on time. One step closer to regulating which puts you one step closer to that next bfp :)

Sunshine, thanks:) Ultrasound or if I have to wait for my gyn to call me. So i'm keeping my 3pm appointment.


----------



## ms sunshine

any news dobby?

today ive had a massive temp rise this morning and tonight a sharp stabby pain the kind that takes your breathe. other than that nothing new to report.

have to say after reading about the flu spray i thought it was going to be terrible but my son has been grumpy twice (like for no reason) and thats it. think we were quite lucky


----------



## DobbyForever

Had my formal ultrasound at the hospital. Unfortunately, the u/s tech isn't allowed to talk about what she's doing or technically show me the screen. The radiologist looks at the images, sends notes to my gyn, and then I talk to my gyn (who also has access to the images). She's supposed to call in 30 minutes. The tech, after she was done, could tell I was upset so she broke the rules a bit and showed me the healthy baby. Heart was still flickering away. When I asked about the other sac and if she found it, she said the radiologist would have to review it/ couldn't talk about it.

My gyn emailed me this morning before my appointment. She said after reviewing the ER notes, she doesn't think I should be seen for a second evaluation until the end of the week. So basically, she's not keen on clearing me to go back to work this week. :( I booked an appointment for tomorrow morning with another doctor. I feel betterish today. Not 100%, but on the mend.

Gyn also seems to think that the second sac was a twin based on my early hcg levels, but it's not viable and the cause for the bleeding.


----------



## ms sunshine

My god its great knowing your lo is ok but must be sad to know the other one is a little angel. I dont know how i would react to that. How is u and so dealing with thay? Sounds like rest is the best thing as youre probably on your feet most of the day. I couldnt work most of my pregnancy and i was quite lucky they paid me while i was off. I guess the main thing is little bean is still ok


----------



## Flueky88

I'm glad things seem to be okay Dobby. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. 

Hope the speech visit goes great and your LO won't be too shy, sunshine.

Mac and Silas hope your little peanuts are great and symptoms aren't too bad.

Kk, hope your cycles sort out.

Afm, just been more behind the scenes. I ordered vitex and I should get it at the end of the week. I got AF today after a 52 day cycle. I didn't really notice O signs except to a bunch of watery CM 2 weeks ago (I didn't do opks in all fairness). I'm excited to start vitex to balance my hormones. DH and I agree we believe my body gears up to O but fails. I'm hoping to get AF or bfp before my gyn appt next month, so keep those fingers crossed for me ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I have 11.5 sick days of which I have used 7 so far. After that, pretty sure I signed up for disability and catastrophic leave so I should be covered pay wise. I just need that tenure and if the loan people find out I haven't been at work they might pull out.

So somehow they booked a patient during my call time wtf so staring at my phone waiting. SO just wants me to be ok. He does not give two shits about the second sac and is visibly excited/relieved it is not viable. And I get it, I don't want twins either but he doesn't have to be so happy about it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, keeping my FX! Hoping the vitex helps!

I'm not really sure what I am feeling. Very mixed thoughts and emotions. =/

Doc called. Said little bean is looking healthy and measuring just under 7 weeks like he sound be. She said she can see the second whatever it is, but it's small and hard to tell it if was a sac or bleed. In either case, she said it can take 1-2weeks to resolve. So since my prenatal is in a week and a half she'll just check on it then. I'm feeling a little less faint, but she attributes that to getting over the cold which she said sounded AWFUL last time she talked to me. So she gave me some home care advice and said I can probably go back to work Wednesday or Thursday if I continue to improve. Otherwise, I need to come in on Wednesday.


----------



## SilasLove

Dobby :hugs: I'm sorry about the possible loss, and your SO's reaction. Obviously men are just different - twins is scary. I'm sorry your Dr didn't have much for answers for you. I hope it all resolves itself and I hope you get better so you can return to work!! 

Flueky I'm hoping for you big time. Fingers x'ed!!

AFM: I'm exhausted. I worked 24 hrs between Saturday and Sunday and only got 8 hrs of sleep and so I'll be paying for that for the next two weeks, lol. Our big ultrasound is on Thursday and hoping I can convince DH to leave team yellow once we are on our way there :haha:. I am having lots of stretchy pains and feel more and more movement every day. Its amazing. I forgot how awesome it was. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I'm frustrating. I just found out some dips* cancelled my prenatal, so now I get to have my first ever prenatal with a complete stranger. Sigh.

Silas, giving me hope the misery ends lol. So sorry about the long work hours! That's crazy!


----------



## SilasLove

That's ridiculous Dobby. I hate having appointments with people I don't know. 

It was a little dodgy for me on weeks 14-15 and then it all passed. I havent been nauseous at all for a couple weeks and I LOVE IT! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! I love the march banner btw!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, that's really crappy. I would think they'd want you to have the same dr. Well I hope you get to feeling better. 

Silas, wow I bet you are exhausted. Good luck on remaining team yellow :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Flueky hope the vitex works 

Silas lovely about the movement. After u gave birth i missed that lol was weird. Hope you get to see if tram pink or blue i loved knowing but o understand i suppose it's an exciting suprise. Im just terrible at waiting. 

Dobby really glad little baby is ok fingers crossed everything improves. At least she thinks you cam return to work good sign all will be ok. 

Think tou guys get better care than you do over here we get a different midwife every visit theres no bond and you repeat what's been happening every visit as i never had the same person twice


----------



## DobbyForever

I would shit a sideways brick if I saw someone different every visit. :(


----------



## kksy9b

I'm sorry about your SOs reaction Dobby. While twins may not have been what you wanted, I can't imagine the confusion of maybe losing one and still having a healthy baby. :hugs: I hope he becomes a little more sensitive about it. As for seeing a new doctor, I can definitely understand the frustration with having a last minute change, especially for your first appointment. 

As a heads up, I don't think it is uncommon to rotate through doctors through the pregnancy. I used to alternate...my doctor, then a different, mine, different until I had met all of the other ones in the practice. They did it so that come delivery, if it was a night or weekend and my doctor wasn't on call, I wouldnt have a stranger at my feet. Completely made sense but thankfully wound up with my doctor in the end.

Hi Flueky! So glad that AF finally showed up and ended your long cycle. I hope this next one is shorter and brings you your BFP!

After an initial heavy AF, it backed off a bit as day 1 went on. Picked back to a heavy day 2 and shed my lining. Also had woken up with a migraine. We are getting closer..I really think I'll be back in line here soon. Of course, a new wrench has been thrown in. Our financial situation is going to change come the beginning of the year and I have no idea if DH a going to go for trying in April because of it. Things will be tight for a year and then be back to normal. I'm hoping he doesn't ask to wait another year :(


----------



## DobbyForever

KK, do you have Kaiser though? They are really firm when I call about booking me with my own doctor before offering appointments with a different doctor. And even then they usually ask me if I've seen that doctor and am comfortable with them. I'll have to find a new doctor once I move though. Sigh. Oh well.

Really hoping DH doesn't push to wait another year. Money is one of those things you find a way to make work and the kids are none the wiser imo.


----------



## mac1979

Flueky, Vitex is what worked for me. Good luck!

With my midwife team you see a different one each visit so no matter who is there for delivery you are familiar with them. When I delivered my son the midwives seemed more knowledgeable than the OB residents who were helping.


----------



## DobbyForever

An OB resident might not necessarily be studying to be a OB. My brother is wrapping up med school, and last year they had to do rotations. He's assisted deliveries and exams, but he has no desire to be a gyn. He's studying to be an er doctor or something with neurology.

I guess I could see the logic behind that. Seeing a brand new face in the delivery room would be jarring.


----------



## ms sunshine

I kept getting left with trainees when in labour one hadnt even done it. Was more because they were assessing for emergency section but he was delivered forceps. My ds got stuck as he was tryjng to get out side on. Do in the end tgere was a load of docs never met before. Have to say the docs were great and knew i was bricking it and were so calming. The irony was i went in for a water birth until they realised lol


----------



## kksy9b

Tbh..by the time it came for I'm to be delivered it didn't matter to me who was there as long as they caught him! I'm sure you will get back to your regular doctor at the next visit :flower:


----------



## mac1979

When I was asked if med students could be in there to assist I asked how long the had been there, she told me a couple months, I said they can assist but they can't anything major. She understood.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well i think everyone starts some where and as you say the trainees didnt do much. I remember the nurse though she said right we are going to get ready to push now when u feel a contraction. And wow you even remembered to shave your legs lol err thanks


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks girls. That gives me lots of hope mac :)

DH said I know why you took birth control now. The cramping was so bad yesterday, much better today. I think its s good sign it's like my old pre bcp AF. Also, I'm going to buy a hair dye kit as a reward for AF (since I didn't get bfp). I'm thinking an auburn color :)

Oh as far as rotating drs. I believe my gyn said they had you meet all the OBs so you wouldn't be uncomfortable with a stranger when you went to deliver.

Sorry my thoughts were sporadic, hectic day but I'm home and thinking wine would also be good ;) thank you for all your support ladies.

Oh, also, kk I really hope you don't get a wrench thrown in your ttc plans. FX for you!


----------



## mac1979

Have some wine for me please.


----------



## ms sunshine

My head is mash today ive had 2 massive bbt drops todays is to the coverline. Got pressure on cervix got feeling its sign of af and im only 7dpo. Last cycle was short and was 9dpo. Feel heartbroken. Top it off me and hubby have had another argument he doesnt want to try now. I think he is having a mid life crisis as he wants a life practically before me and aidan. Mu mum had menopause at 39 and im 36 so time isnt on my side. Im just annoyed at chopping and changing its not like i can change my mind if ibget to 40 i might not be working. Im hoping myvtemp goes up tomorrow but 2 temp drops usually is for af. Ive told him and we are having a talk. He wants to brush it off as an off cycle. In other words not deal with it. I was told if i had 1 more i had to go back to the docs. I did have sharp stabs on one side yesterday so was hoping it was implanting but now ive got a constant heavy feeling nr cervix/bottom of belly so assuming its af.ive put my chart on does it look like af? I think so
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-14-07-20-28.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ms sunshine

Update on hubby. He os stressed as son is still sleeping in our room. It wasnt a deal when he worked nights and i let him sleep in our bed. And nowhe is worried that there would be newborn and toddler all in 1 room. So i need to get him in his bed and then eventually in his room. I just like my morning cuddles :( anyway has anyone done this? I want to do it bit by bit as i dont do the cry it out thing i just couldn't do it. If i start making progress and im not broken then we can carry on with trying


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry sunshine. I'm childless so I have no words or advice for you. Any updates with your cycle? 

How is everyone else?

Afm, started vitex Thursday. No symptoms, I'm ever hopeful that it will help, I know it wont be instant but I've been waiting 6 months for regular cycles, what's another 2-3. Well I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## SilasLove

Sunshine - Take it one night at a time. Play it up big, and make it a big deal when he does well. It most likely won't be the easiest thing you have ever done. 

AFM We are officially on team yellow. We had our ultrasound on the 15th. Baby was super active and weighed 9oz. He/She looked perfect. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Great news Silas :)


----------



## ms sunshine

well done silas glad you little one is happy and healthy :)


----------



## mac1979

Sunshine, a friend of mine had to do that. They started with just a mattress for their baby right next to the bed and started moving it further away ever couple nights. When it was put on his "big boy bed" they made a big deal and started putting him down in there. They kept on a night light in the hall and their room so if he needed to he could go into bed with them. It took a while but he sleeps most nights in his own bed now. I like my morning cuddles too but I get them on the couch watching cartoons before we start getting ready.


----------



## kksy9b

Wonderful news silas!!

Sunshine- Does he nurse at night at all or just cosleep? We moved Charles back in August to full time.in his bed (we only ever partially coslept) and weaned him at the same time. Our approach was just having my DH put him down at night and slowly reduce feedings. When he woke up and wasn't time to eat, we would rock in his room as opposed to bringing him into bed with us. It took 2 weeks and he was good at night. But we had to have a "mom separation" at night until he got used to it. My DH took care of everyhing unless he was nursing and eventually he stopped waking up/coming into our bed. If you're not having to wean as well, then I really like Macs approach from above. And you could just move your snuggles from your bed to his bed. When he wakes up in the morning, climb in with him with a book or something and wake up together. Best of luck hun :flower:

So my ccyle went from very short last month (3 days) to longer this month (7 days). I'm usually at 5. I think it moved closer as I didn't shed lining until day 2 but I still don't don't think my progesterone levels are good. 2 more cycles before I call the doctor. Finally finished up my prenatal stash (continued with prenatal while nursing)and switched back to just folic acid! Just a few more months! Had a talk with my DH and our TTC plans may have to be pushed back :( but for now we are proceeding as planned and will revisit at the end of March. He is getting ready to start a new job and it just depends if we feel like we are settled into the new routine or not. I really don't want to push (and I don't think he wants to either) but we have to make the decision that is best, and not necessarily what we want. Sigh.


----------



## ms sunshine

Thanks for the advice. Its getting better he goes in his bed but at the moment his bed is adjoining our bed. Mainly because when he was half asleep he tried to get to me by crawling too tured to realise there was a gap and i some how caught him. But that means during the night he gets in my bed. I co sleeped for ages and while hubby was on ights it was every night so its a massive hurdle. Ive managed to sooth him asleep to stay in his bed a it linger but he hasn't managed a full night yet . 

As for my cycle im Not sure. On 9dpo i was spotting and a heavuer spot right before bed only when i wiped. So im still putting it down as spotting. But my temps were higher tha coverline but didnt increase like they used to diagonally up. So this cycle im using a mooncup after bd as ive spoke to some ladies who said it helped. And me and hubby have said to see what my tenps are like this cycle and if they are still not good im going to either r take maca root or vitex not sure which one. 

Fingers crossed you can carry on with your plan kk.

Flueky did you go auburn? Think it would suit you. Do you take vitrx right through your cycle or do youvstop when you o?


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, I hope your plans don't get delayed and your cycles straighten out in the meantime.

Sunshine, yup I've dyed it auburn. It was an at home kit so the color doesn't stick around as long but still looks good. My plan is to take vitex through cycle because I'm scared it may mess up my progesterone if I stop. Then will wean off if bfp. I'm gonna treat it like a steroid dose Pak. I hope you don't need a supplement sunshine. Here's hoping for good temps!

Well I got lots to do we have our state inspectors and my car stock is definitely exceeding limits, gotta clean up ;)


----------



## ms sunshine

When is your next scan mac? 

Has anyone got any weird cravings yet? 

I never had cravings i just ate a lot lol 

How are you dobby


----------



## SilasLove

V8 juice for me. Not really weird, but intense need for it at times. :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

How would you all pronounce "Carea"?


----------



## kksy9b

I thought it was like "Cara" and my husband thought "Sarah"


----------



## Flueky88

Silas I was thinking "Car-ray". I'm terrible at pronouncing names though. 

Afm, I'm thinking vitex I helping. My acne is clearing up. I've had awful facial, chest, and back acne. I don't normally have that problem. No matter what I used it didn't help. Also, I've been able to lose some weight. I gained like 15 lbs when stopping bcp. Some was poor diet choices but not all of it. Well, have a great weekend ladies :)


----------



## SilasLove

This is how my husband wants to spell Cara (pronounced care-uh not car-uh) and I just think it looks weird and would be pronounced wrong anyway. I'm so frustrated! We finally agree on a girls name and can't agree on spelling. I want the traditional spelling.


----------



## mac1979

Go with the traditional spelling. Take it from someone whose name is misspelled and mispronounced all the time. Trust me.

I would pronounce is Car-ay-ah.

I have a regular midwife appt Monday and I wont get my next ultrasound until sometime in November. I'm going to ask if they can get me in before Thanksgiving so I can do a gender reveal to both families at the same time.


----------



## kksy9b

100% agree on the traditional spelling. I have a different spelling too (Kaity instead of Katie) and people are always getting it confused and I have to spell it out. 

Hope you are able to work it out with your hubby. Have you settled on a boys name?

Flueky- happy to hear it is helping!!

AFM, nothing new. Ran another 5k this morning which was nice. Last night DH hit me with "I don't even know if I want another" but seems alright today. He was just frustrated. Hoping we don't have to push back and he agreed to revisit come March. I finally am in a place where I feel a toddler and infant are doable and really really don't want to delay. But its not just up to me, so...for now we just wait


----------



## SilasLove

I would love to have the traditional spelling but I don't think I'm going to win. He is so adament and I have no idea how to convince him!! Ugh. 
And I get it - my name is Kala (Kayla) and I have been called call-uh or always having to spell it. His name is Joseph so he doesn't get it, I don't think. He is thinking because you spell Care that ppl will instantly get it right ...not so much. 

We have agreed on Emeric for a boy.


----------



## Flueky88

Hope everyone is doing well.

Mac and Silas hope your pregnancies are going well, no bad MS or anything like that.

Dobby, :hug: I'm very sorry. I saw what happened in another thread, dear. My heart aches for you.

Sunshine and kk, how are your cycles?

Not much to report for myself.


----------



## SilasLove

Thank Flueky - completely over morning sickness here now. Thankfully. :)

Dobby - I just noticed your signature. I'm sorry :hugs:.


----------



## kksy9b

Dobby- oh hun, I am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: understand if we don't see you around here but am always here for support :hugs:

Silas- so glad you are feeling well...halfway there!!

Flueky- where are you in your cycle?

AFM, another month, another off cycle. It's getting frustrating. I think I finally ovulated (3-4 days late), but did not have my usual symptoms. Did have mid cycle spotting, which has never happened, but CM didn't turn fertile until 4 days later. :shrug: will be curious to see what LP does this month- hopefully will still be 14 days and not go short. I'm hoping it will be normal next month, but honestly would be okay with another off one so I can call the doctor. I'm still producing milk too so I'm sure the prolactin isn't helping things. Baby fever is really starting to ramp up for me...while I don't mish away these next few months, I am very eager to get to April!


----------



## mac1979

Dobby-saw your signature and cont believe it. I am so sorry, I know how much you wanted that baby.

AFM, I'm starting to get some energy back, which is good. Started drinking 1 iced tea in the afternoon to keep headaches away (midwife said to try it, for a bit of caffeine). Starting to feel a few nudges here and there which is reassuring. I found out the gender on Friday the 13th.


----------



## kksy9b

Great news Mac! Do you have a feeling one way or another?


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, cycle day 18 for me. Just waiting to signs of O, then O. I've did opk twice this week. Super faint lines so I'll test when I remember ;) or signs of fertility. Vitex seems to help. I know it takes 2-3 months. Hoping I O before the 9th. As I have a pap on 11th and no BD 24-48 hours before. 

Glad to hear you guys are well :)


----------



## SilasLove

We agreed on a name! We dropped Cara as we obviously were arguing about it - no end in sight. We agreed on Lydia. Thankfully, that is,over we,both like it.


----------



## mac1979

This pregnancy is a complete 180 from the last so I am thinking girl. I am hoping girl so we can have one of each, because no more after this one. I'll be happy with any baby who stays out of the NICU this time though.


----------



## ms sunshine

So sorry dobby. I hope you are ok. 

Glad the vitex is working flueky. Its crazy how bcp can destroy your cycle when you come off it isnt it

Great you ladies are doing well. 

Nothing really exciting happening here. My mooncup thing has arrived and im going to o any time soon so it's arrived just in time. Im already having sharp o pain but i only have 3 opks left so waiting for cm to get more before using them. I usually get massive anxiety in the last week of tww and i think ive got through it as ibwas really relaxed about it last cycle (i had a horrible pregnancy so i keep thinking do i want to do it and gryca bit paranoid) but my therapist talked a lot about what happened and other stuff. Im really glad to be honest as some months i actually wanted to stop trying but ive seemed to have gone through it


----------



## kksy9b

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing?

Mrs sunshine- how is your tww going? Any symptoms?

Well, after a late ovulation and then early period gave me a 9 day LP this month, I went ahead and called the doctor. No need to wait if things aren't getting better. Appointment on the 18th. I'm really hoping they can sort it all without going on BC. I had a really bad experience last time and it is the last thing I want to do again. We will see!


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, sorry to hear your cycles are wonky. I hope you can get help at your appt. Maybe try vitex?

Afm, I had a shade of being a positive opk last night but my urine was more diluted. Today is cycle day 26 so coming about 1-2 weeks sooner. My acne has cleared up too. 

Sunshine hope you get your BFP!

Silas and mac I hope you are both well. I can't believe how far you two are. Time is flying.


----------



## ms sunshine

im only 3 dpo today so bit early. would be nice if i got a bfp this month as it will spread out birthdays and christmas a little as my sons birthday is 7th jan.

kk have you thought of taking vitamin b as that lengthens cycles from what i hear?

flueky wish i had taken vitex for acne, not had it in years and last few days got some horrible big red ones on my chin :(


----------



## Flueky88

Hey sunshine. Yeah mine was from a self diagnosed hormonal imbalance. I feel very confident that's what it was since I had trouble with cycles after bcp. Anyways, I'm pretty sure I Od I had a positive opk Thursday as well as watery cm then o pains Friday. No pain and dried up Saturday onward. I'm count I Ng 3dpo today. I'm excited that O came cycle day 26. I bought a bbt thermometer finally and my appt with gyn is Wednesday. I'm feeling more positive about things again. It would be really nice to get bfp this month. I think I'd wait to tell family on Christmas, but I'm not going to count my chickens before they hatch (wait, is that the saying?). Anyways, good luck and :dust:


----------



## ms sunshine

Let ud k ow how your appointment goes. So glad you have o'd. Ive had 2 days of af cramps and a few stabby pains. Yesterday had a big dip and today my temp is up again. But my temp isnt climbing as high as it used to when i was taking red clover. So unless it goes up in next few days i think my hormones are still not right. But might test on thurs with a cheapie for fun


----------



## ms sunshine

how is everyone doing? 

i had a bfn last week but im 3 days late now. had a few bouts of dizzyness but thats it going to test again in a few days


----------



## Flueky88

Hey, sunshine. I hope AF doesn't show up for 9 months.

I'm 11dpo, had a temp rise (I've only been able to temp LP). However, I'm pretty sure I caught DH's cold. Will test Saturday unless AF comes. My appt went well. Pap, prolactin and TSH were all normal :)

Let us know about your outcome :)


----------



## kksy9b

Fingers crossed for both of you ladies!

I'm heading to the doctor tomorrow afternoon. Hoping she has some suggestions to get hormones sorted out. Should be O'ing this weekend..only 4 more periods before I properly join you trying (though hopefully by then you both have you bfps!)


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, I hope that you'll get your bfp in no time and we can all be bump buddies


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks flueky! We caught 3rd cycle with DS so really hoping we can catch quick again with the next!


----------



## mac1979

Sorry, haven't posted in a while. Had my 20 ultrasound on Friday...we are Team Pink!! Her name is Sabine and she was measuring a few days ahead. I haven't had any sickness but this morning I woke up with a really bad cold so I'm nursing that with no meds and it sucks. Hope you all have caught your eggs!


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats on team pink mac. Ugh sorry about the cold, hope you feel better soon


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Had my appt yesterday and it went wonderful! She was happy I am taking B6 and recommended chasteberry as well to help lengthen and regulate my LP. She also ordered blood work to check FSH and TSH levels, just to confirm everything is in the normal range. She said that if we aren't pregnant within 4 months that we can do femera. I Dont think we will get to that point, but its reassuring to know if we do have trouble next time, we won't have to wait a year before she would help. Can I just say how much I LOVE my doctor? She was amazing during my pregnancy- always listening to my concerns and not dismissing them. Has a philosophy of less intervention but doesn't hesitate to move to alleviate any concerns...I hear a lot of horror stories of bad doctors/midwives but I am very thankful that mine is not one of those. We moved this year and DH said I should transfer to a different doctor (there is a hospital literally across the street from our neighborhood) and I told him no way am I giving up my OB lol.

Hope everyone is having a wonderful week! Any fun plans for the weekend? We are going shopping for a new fireplace insert


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, no reason to leave a good Dr. They can be hard to find. I'm glad your Dr is proactive with you.

Afm, hoping I'm getting over my cold soon. AF arrived. I'm okay with it and actually pretty excited I had a 38 day cycle instead of 50s and beyond. So, vitex definitely gets a positive vote from me :)


----------



## kksy9b

sorry for the bfn but that is great news about shorter cycles!


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on team pink Mac!!

kk and flueky - sending baby dust and good wishes your way. It will happen before you know it! I just have a feeling. ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks, kk!

Silas, are getting along well? It won't be long until March :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Congratulations mac on team pink hope you are getting over your cold.

Im officially 1 week late hubby wants to test 1st week of dec and go docs then (though i pretty much know im pregnant)

Flueky glad your cycles are becoming shorter and kk i would hold onto that doc. I really wish we had the same system in the uk but its pot luck who you get each time. Most of them are ok. You used to be assigned a midwife/doc but thats all changed


----------



## SilasLove

Yes, I am well. A little over 16 weeks left! Makes it much more real.


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, way to go! So excited for you :)

Glad to hear it Silas. :)


----------



## mac1979

Sunshine...test now!!


----------



## kksy9b

:test::test::test:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine test!!!!

Congrats on team pink Mac!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Hi, Dobby. Hope you are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey. Trying to fake it till I make it.


----------



## Flueky88

So sorry, sweetie. I hope that things turn around soon to you, Dobby.

Mac, I have a question for you. Vitex, did you stop it once you got bfp or did you wean off? If you did wean off how long, etc? I'm just thinking ahead for now.


----------



## mac1979

I took it for a week after my bfp then I gradually weaned off it. I was taking two pills twice a day, I would just cut out 1 pill every few days.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey dobby :hugs: 

Sunshine - Have you tested yet?!?


----------



## kksy9b

: hugs: think about you often dobby and hope things get better for you soon


----------



## ms sunshine

Hi guys how is everyone. Didnt test i chickened out but af arrived a week and a half late :( oh well oing nxt week so fingers crossed. Dobby hope you are ok.


----------



## Flueky88

Hi sunshine, I'm sorry AF played a cruel trick on you. FX for you this cycle. 

I'm waiting to O, CD16, I should a O by 26 I think. We'll see. 

Hope everyone else is okay (mac, kk, Silas, Dobby). Merry Christmas (I know it's early but hey we lead busy lives)


----------



## kksy9b

I'm sorry sunshine :( I hope this cycle brings you your BFP!

Flueky- hoping that you O soon! How are you feeling about this cycle?

AFM, AF showed a few days early but was 2 days longer than last month, giving me an 11 day LP! CD 3 and it is much more in line with normal so far, so I think the b6 is working. Hoping by next cycle the chasteberry is working and I can get my LP to 14 days. TSH and FSH levels came back as completely normal :happydance: Just need to get LP in line and, physically speaking, I'll be ready to try!!


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry about late AF sunshine! How cruel.

Good luck flueky and kk! 

I'm pretty good. I have put on 6lbs and my clothes aren't fitting, lol. But that is obviously to be expected. I need to maternity shop I guess. Or just live in sweat pants. 

I'm a not achey, normal pregnancy stuff. Been focusing on getting my overtime hours in at work so I have all of my maternity leave paid. We are also planning to move soon (hopefully).


----------



## ms sunshine

Kk sounds like tour cycle is becoming more steady which is good. And good luck this cycle flueky. 

Just feeling a bit down that its not happening. I know it will eventually but i just dont want it to take forever like last time. I shouldnt complain there is ladies worse off but im just not as positive as i usually am about it this cycle. We made the decision to try last Jan and properly started with opks in march when nothing happened so its nearly a year. Af due Christmas eve so maybe i will get a Christmas bfp. 

Hope you pregnant ladies are doing well time has flew.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww sorry AF is playing poopy tricks being early and late. :(

Silas, I LOVE that you're decked out for Christmas. Do you go all out with your house?

KK and Sunshine, I know it stinks but you said yourselves things are regulating. So that bfp is coming up. Try not to get discouraged.

Flueky, hoping you catch that eggie!

Thinking of all you other ladies, too! <3

Afm, SO and I have our first session of couples therapy. Perfectly timed. I had a surprise O on my new bcp and I thought I might have been pregnant (wishful thinking) but AF came and she came HARD. I'm not much of a bleeder but i bled more in one day than I see in an entire week. We had a date night planned, got wasted, and got in a HUGE fight. SO threw his ring across the kitchen, I didn't even want to cuddle him while we slept. I have never been so pissed at him.


----------



## SilasLove

I decorate as much as my husband allows. :haha: He is such a Grinch. 

I'm sorry about the fight with SO :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, I'm happy to hear your cycles seem to be regulating :) that's a step in the right direction while wtt.

Silas, I love wearing my sweat pants or jammies at home. I'm hardly ever dresses in "street clothes" at my house. It sounds like you are quite busy but will pay off in long run. DH helped me finish decorating tree last night. I just couldn't finish by myself for some reason :)

Sunshine, I know its hard waiting and thinking if it will ever be your turn for a BFP. I just try to be patient and have faith that it will happen. 

Dobby, so happy to hear from you , but not about you and SO fighting. I hope that things are improved today between you two. I hope the therapy session was therapeutic. 

AFM, just being patient still. I thank everyone for their good luck wishes. Will see how I feel about this cycle once I O. FX


----------



## ms sunshine

Dobby hope couples therapy helps. And i hope things have calmed down. Oh it says you're having a destination wedding you chose where yet? 

I live in my pjs and sweats at home silas lol though theres nothing worse than having to open the door wearing a giraffe onezie lol but its so warm....

Flueky i wish i had your parience lol

How is everyone? 

Well had my second pos opk. And some sharp o pains so i think egg must be on its way today we shall see had 1 high temp today. Just focusing on Christmas and if it happens it happens if it doesnt i can drink. My son is 3 in jan so he is aware of Christmas and who santa is and its just great seeing him so excited. Its a great age


----------



## DobbyForever

Hawaii. It is cheap and beautiful and could double as a honeymoon destination. Plus, luau reception?! Sign me up. Roast a pig in my honor, threw some flames, challenge the bride to a hula contest, drinks! Lol yeah I am self centered

Lol about answering the door. How cute about your son. Would you say this is his first year really getting into Christmas? I have babysat 1s and 3s, but I don't remember 2s well. My brothers just blend together.

FXed you get a Christmas bfp!


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw wow hawaii sounds awesome. 

Well last Christmas he opened his presents but was over whelmed in a good way, bur this year he knows santa hes gone to see him hes wrote a letter to santa with my help and we have been doing Christmas craft stuff and hes really excited whereas last year for him there was no build up it just sort of happened. I think there's a super cute thing where they believe in magic and its lovely to see. And im such a big kid so i cant wait either lol


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds like an awesome honeymoon dobby! Sorry about your fight with SO- I hope things are better now. Couples therapy seems like a great decision to help you all communicate and understand one another better

Flueky- have you O'd yet? How are you feeling about this cycle?

Sunshine- that is so sweet that your LO is excited about Christmas! I'm hoping next year Charles is able to understand it....though he is really loving the tree and lights etc this year. Best of luck this cycle! I know its been a hard journey but you WILL get that BFP...FX'd you get a wonderful Christmas surprise this year!

Silas- I can't believe you're heading into 3rd tri!! Glad you are doing well hun :flower:

I'm gearing up to O and hoping it stays on track this month! DH has been really cute lately asking DS "do you think you'll have a brother or sister" and talking about how if we have a daughter she will have him wrapped around his finger. I'm not sure if he's just psyching himself up or is genuinely excited, but its really adorable and I'll take it :)


----------



## SilasLove

We have just finished moving to a new house (bigger) and let me tell you! So glad its over. Just have to unpack and organize. I hope all of you are well. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on moving!! We did that earlier in the year and I can't imagine doing that while preggo too so well done!


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas that is so exciting!!! Do you go through the whole nesting and make a nursery room?


----------



## SilasLove

Not really, we have a 3 bedroom so since we are team yellow (already have one of each) and don't know which child will be sharing a room yet so can't really do a nursery. Baby will probably be in our room the first 9-12 months.


----------



## DobbyForever

I hear you. I always pictured making one, but it doesn't seem practical. How do your kiddos like the new place?


----------



## SilasLove

They seem to like it, but its still a bit foreign so will take a bit to really feel like home. But
they like having separate rooms to call their own but are struggling with sleeping apart. They are a year and 8 days apart and have always shared a room so I think after Christmas break we will start enforcing sleeping in their own rooms. Right now we are being pretty relaxed since their schedule is all out of whack anyway. :haha:

I realize some of you never venture to my journal - so thought I would share a bump picture here. I'm sharing my 27 week one as didn't care for my 28 week picture :haha: 
https://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu323/SilasLove/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151213_062705.png.jpeg


----------



## mac1979

Sorry I haven't posted bit have been keeping up. We've done a lot of work and are almost done with my son's big boy room, I just have to make the blackout curtains and we can move him in there. It is Star Wars themed. Once we get him in there we can paint the nursery for Sabine and decorate in there. 

Monday I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes, anemia and thrombocytopenia. Since the diabetes classes are only on Fridays, they won't have another until the 8th and midwife said I can enjoy the holiday to my hearts content, but to start taking my iron supplement right away. I also have another ultrasound in a few weeks because I am considered advanced maternal age. That's about it for over here.


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry mac! I'm anemic as well and I have to take my 3hr GTT on NYE as I failed the 1hr :( 

I hope you enjoy a holiday feast at least. GL xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Silas that is cute. I remember adjusting to my own room. Did not like it until I did lol then there was no turning back. Super cute bump pic btw!

Mac, sorry to hear about that :( glad you have the a-ok to enjoy the holidays.


----------



## mac1979

Since I failed the one hour by like 15, I just asked if it was okay if I could skip the three hour and go with the GD diagnosis since I had it last time. Since I had it before I can handle I again.


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks Dobby 

As mac, I see. I think I failed by 20? But I have never had it before. I failed the 1hr with my first child but passed the 3hr. I'm hoping I pass this go around as well.


----------



## ms sunshine

Great bump pic silas. 

Hope the scan is ok mac. Least you gpt tp enjoy the holidays . We might be moving house next year and im wanting to do star wars for my son hes obsessed with it lol he loves darth vader even has the costume its beyond cute. 

Did everyone enjoy Christmas? 

Well a week before my son gave me the flu sonstopped doing bbt and last cycle eother i didnt o or had a short lp as af came t days early i think the flu made me skip o. Was pretty p. Off for a few days but least i got to drink over Christmas . Should o in the next week and a half hopefully


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope you O soon and catch that egg!

I'm having a confusing life on bcp but other than that all is good lol. My cats were adopted together! So that was much needed good news


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry sunshine about the messed up cycle ...I hope its better for you this month!

Dobby-glad your cats were all adopted together! Im sure its a big relief for you

AF showed up yesterday, 3 days early again so another 11 day LP. The chasteberry is supposed to take 6-8 weeks to work and I'm right at 6 weeks. So crossing my fingers next month it is longer. Not sure what else I can do to help it...may have to turn to doctor google lol. The positive I'll take from it is that its pushed my cycles to where a due date, if we caught first month, would be middle of Jan instead of the end of December. I really didn't want a holiday due date and was thinking we would push to May...but now we don't have to!


----------



## ms sunshine

Kk love the new pic of ur son very cute. Yeah end of dec due date isnt fun i had that i really thought i was going to go on Christmas day but he was 2 weeks late.


----------



## ms sunshine

Im currently obsessing over this photo lol i can see a very faint line but too pale to tell the colour tried using a flash and other surfaces but it just didnt help. Next test on sun will be late then
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1452812406755.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kksy9b

Where are you in your cycle sunshine? I can't zoom in on my phone but can check it later in the computer. Fingers crossed for you!!

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, things here are going great. After an anovulatory cycle last month, I definitely ovulated this month!! And DH, knowing full well it was O day, opted to DTD unprotected (withdrew). So however slim a chance it is, I am in a TWW this month! DH is completely fine if I am and I have finally gotten to a place where I am broody and okay with trying. DH is changing jobs Feb 1st and he wants to transition before trying. I want to avoid a holiday baby so we are both fully on board for April!


----------



## DobbyForever

All y'all have cute kids :)

Sunshine, I zoomed in but it was really blurry. I think I see what you see though! Keeping my FXed!

Kk, so glad you are ovulating and that DH and you found a TTC time that works for both of you!


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Dobby! How are you doing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Not well but faking it until I make it.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. Have you been able to talk with your SO about trying again or are you not wanting to soon?


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't know. I honestly can't even deal/think/talk about it


----------



## kksy9b

I can't imagine hun. Have you considered looking into counseling to help you through everything?


----------



## DobbyForever

I just moved so I went to a new therapist, and her immediate reaction was "you're predisposed to stress causing depressive episodes, here let's put you on meds". I don't believe in medications 99% of the time, and I've handled it before without meds. I also didn't like the clinic. The one I used to go to was small and in a downtown area of an upscale town. This one, I have to check in where all of the rehab (no offense) and serious offenders are checking in then go downstairs to wait in a small room by myself potentially with other clients/strangers. I talked a bit about it with our couples counselor. Now I'm just focusing on work. I can't have a baby ever if I lose my job and house.


----------



## kksy9b

That's terrible that she was just trying to push medication instead of helping you work through it. Is there another clinic you could try? Or would your couples councelor meet with you individually as well?


----------



## ms sunshine

Im 8 dpo. Its probably an indent but ive not had it on other tests. Just going to see what happens on sunday. 

Ohhh fingers crosses for you kk even if its slim u never know. And im glad hes at the point of feeling ready to try too. 

Dobby that clinic sounds grim. Hope you find another. I agree ive had meds but the therapist i had helped me more than they ever did (I've had therapists that spent more time clock watching than listening too) so i hope you find a good one that suits you. Hope you start healing soon


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: thank you ladies. I'll be fine. Some days just stink


----------



## mac1979

Sorry your having some troubles Dobby, I hope everything gets sorted for you.

I have been having some issues with high blood pressure. They are monitoring me closely now since I had preecclampsia last time. I have twice a week blood pressure readings and ultrasounds and my pregnancy is being co-managed by the midwives and high risk docs now. One high risk doctor I liked...he was super nice. Other one, I hated, she talked down to me and I hate that. Fortunately my blood tests have all turned out well. We are also trying to transfer our son to his new room, and it isn't going well, he likes his new found freedom.


----------



## ms sunshine

im glad your bloods were fine mac sounds like they are taking good care of you but must have been really stressful. will you be monitored now until you go into labour? Sounds like your doc/midwives (apart from the a$$) are really good.

As for me a BFN today. Didnt have my hopes up anyway but just would have been nice. Starting to think its not meant to be, hubby doesnt want to try forever. he wants to book a holiday and i wont fly when pg (I know you can but if the thought of flying stops me from oing what would the stress do to me carrying a baby just dont think its worth it) he also says hes 41 this year so if it doesnt happen soon then thats it. so the pressure is on my little eggs. think ive just got to except the fact it might not happen. going to book a doc appointment I hate having bloods done but going to go make sure im working.

out of curiosity on my file it says ive got pcos. when i had my many ultrasounds they said my ovaries are clear. about 5 years prev i came off bcp and asked for a blood test to see if i still worked as i heard some bad things about the type i was on. he said i had an imbalance that i would struggle if i put weight on to loose the weight, but he never said pcos, but that is the only time ive been checked for fertility. can they actually detect pcos from a blood test i thought it was from a scan, and my new docs says it must have been picked up on an ultrasound but i know for a fact it wasnt as they were investigating where bleeding was coming from and told me it was cervix and ovaries were clear. so im really confused but i think some of you ladies have been spoke to docs about this too


----------



## mac1979

The only blood test they can do for PCOS is check hormone levels. I found out that you can have clear ovaries but still have PCOS...sounds weird, but it happens. That was my case.


----------



## ms sunshine

Ah right that's what it must be then thanks


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad they are taking care of you, Mac! 74 days! Crazy how time flies


----------



## mac1979

I feel like I have so much left to do. I'm making most of what I need, I just have to do it, I needed a break after sewing my son's bedspread and blackout curtains. It was so much work.


----------



## SilasLove

I haven't posted here for a bit! 

I am currently 32 weeks, which is crazy. I'm having anxiety about BFing with little support from family (DH etc). 

On Christmas my present was the gender of our little one ... We're having a GIRL. :cloud9: 
I'm getting more and more excited and feel a lot more connected to my pregnancy. Its lovely. 

My baby shower is Feb 13 so I am looking forward to that. I passed my 3hr GTT and everything has gone really well so far.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mac, love it though. I could never figure out sewing hahahaha

Silas, yay for your little girl! Did you tell J+M/ how did they react?


----------



## SilasLove

We told them and Maddy was super excited, but Joseph was upset at first. They are both overall excited about her though. They give my belly hugs and kisses goodnight :cloud9: and its so sweet.


----------



## DobbyForever

Too cute! I bet Joseph was hoping for a brother. Time for some gender stereotyping here, but watching gender reveals I feel like girls take it better than the boys when the baby is the opposite of what they imagined/hoped/predicted


----------



## kksy9b

Sunshine- :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry about the BFN and possible PCOS. Are you going to see if your doctor will run follow up exams to confirm? Seems very odd that they would put it in your chart if you havent actually been diagnosed. Have you talked to your husband about how long you all will continue to try? I hope and pray for you that you get your BFP :flower:

Mac- sounds like your doctors are taking good care of you and closely monitoring, which is great. Sorry the transition isn't going well..I'm sure it will get better soon for you :hugs: I can't believe how close you are!

Silas- that is so sweet that your kiddos give the baby hugs and kisses. i'm sure once she is here they will dote on her all the time!

AFM, I'm testing tomorrow morning at 10dpo. expecting a BFN but there is always hope! I know it's still early so if it's negative, I'll test again on Thursday. If that one is negative, I'm pretty much going to count myself out. However, if AF doesn't show this weekend, I'll test either Sunday or Monday. I know I ovulated though so I should know one way or another by the end of the week! A bit more tired today, had some medium AF like cramps for an hour or so, veins I swear are getting more pronounced (but i think i have "vein eye"). Also had a major meltdown with my husband, the poor guy. just couldn't stop crying for about 90 seconds. Like i was telling him "i can't stop it, im trying but i can't!" So either AF is going to be a real b**** this month, or i'm having crazy pregnancy hormones lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Hoping it's pregnancy rage. I laid into SO last night. I haven't been this angry at him since the last time I was pregnant. But it could just be stress/sick


----------



## kksy9b

I hope its a good sign dobby. How many dpo are you?

11 dpo over here. Feels like AF is going to start but so far nothing. I've been having an 11 day LP for a few months but hoping the AC is working and it gets longer this month. Nips feel like they are burning and boobs feel fuller/heavier. Kind of like they did when I was bf'ing. I tested negative yesterday so not holding much hope.


----------



## DobbyForever

Don't give up hope yet

I am 5dpo. Had some nausea today. Still cranky. Aerola look darker but hard to tell. Finally feeling better except the nagging cough. My gut says we did it, but I really don't think we did


----------



## kksy9b

I'm sending lots of dust your way and hope it's your month!

I started spotting so I'm out. Another 11 day LP which is frustrating. But my hormones have balanced finally so it's a big positive to take from it. I think we will NTNP in March and full on TTC in April...so nearly to where I can join in finally lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear you are spotting but glad your hormones are balancing out. :hugs:

I just had cramps for about 30 minutes on one side. It feels like I worked out and it's pulling and sore


----------



## kksy9b

sounds promising!


----------



## DobbyForever

I hope so. I really can't face AF


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs:

have you found out why you lost the pregnancy in October?


----------



## DobbyForever

No :(. Just the vanishing twin. Everything with Baby A was fine. One minute I was in the ER looking at a healthy 6 week beating heart and then everything just happened so fast.


----------



## kksy9b

Oh honey, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Have your doctors talked about running any tests to see if anything is going on with you? I know there was one gal on here who kept losing her pregnancies and it turned out she had a gene mutation that caused a blood disorder of sorts. Shea on medication now to help sustain the pregnancy.


----------



## DobbyForever

No, they haven't. I lost all the pregnancies before this for different and identified reasons. So really this is my first unexplained loss. :(. That's what makes it hard. The others I know exactly what happened and where it went wrong and that I couldn't do anything. This last time I just don't know


----------



## kksy9b

oh hun, i'm sorry :hugs: i hope that in time you can find peace :flower:

how are you feeling so far this cycle?


----------



## DobbyForever

I had a cold from O-2 to about 4dpo, no fever. Just the usual post O fatigue and bloat. Nothing abnormal. Temp was up .3 degrees. I was going to use a dollar test but I was so tired I forgot lol just auto piloted to the bathroom.


----------



## kksy9b

Chart is looking great so fad! :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I can't get excited over it though. My charts always look good until af shows :(


----------



## kksy9b

That's not good..that is part of the reason I choose not to chart. I get enough O symptoms to pinpoint it without. I obsess enough during the tww that I Dont need the temps too.

It really does look great so far though..fingers crossed! Any fun plans this weekend?


----------



## DobbyForever

SO is spoiling me today after a mental breakdown last night. My temp this morning gave me hope but I only slept 3 days and I was drinking hard.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs: what is he spoiling you with? just taking care of you or going out to do something? No matter, i hope you had a relaxing and stress free day :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yesterday was perfect. He took me to this gourmet lunch, drove me around to do my errands, took me to a movie, and just cuddled me all night until I fell asleep :)


----------



## DobbyForever

To update, I started spotting right on time (12dpo) despite my temp being high. It dropped 13dpo. 14 early morningdpo I had INTENSE pain followed by some medium/heavy bleeding with lots of clots for a day. Now I am back to spotting. Tested just to be on the safe side, and it was bfn. Temp is down anyway to around 97.7 just didn't feel like charting it


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry dobby. Is your OH open to full on trying? Or is he still very stressed with his work load?


----------



## DobbyForever

We're both stressed out now


----------



## kksy9b

i'm sorry hun, i can't imagine how difficult everything must be for you


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. My stepdad says it's how we act when the world falls to shit that defines a person. So oh well


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry I haven't responded in awhile. 

Dobby, I'm sorry you are going through a rough patch.

Kk, almost time to get on the ttc bus :)

Sunshine, I'm sorry you are going through a difficult time.

Silks and mac, it's hard to believe you will be having babies soon :)


----------



## kksy9b

good to hear from you flueky! How have you been?


----------



## Flueky88

Ah, I was starting to regulate than s! $t hit the fan at work and had me so stressed I couldn't O. Took progesterone last month to induce AF. Feeling better though :)


----------



## DobbyForever

:( Hugs I'm sorry that happened! Any thoughts on how to destress so you can get back on track naturally?


----------



## Flueky88

Well I had taken a management job at work and I just don't want to deal with people's problems. I don't like drama at all. I have stepped down from that position though and now just waiting to transfer back to office closed to home. I'm so so so much happier. Honestly, making patient's happy really lifts my spirits too.


----------



## kksy9b

Glad you were able to get out of the stressful job. It is crazy how much stress can affect you. I was so stressed once in college between an internship, intense classes, moving and planning a wedding, that I gave myself shingles. Since then I try to live as stress free as possible


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww, Flueky. I am glad that you recognized what you need and got it. So happy you are enjoying your new job? Old job? New old job? Lol. You know what I mean. :)

KK, I like that plan. Stress free


----------



## Flueky88

Hehe, Dobby. Yes, if I didn't I was looking for other opportunities. I think they realize how valuable it is to keep people. It's kind of new in a way because I'm working for a different branch. Hoping to transfer to the main branch next week, as it's close to home. I'm enjoying it though.

Abyways, how's your job going Dobby? I know it's been stressful and if it causes more stress. Just fail to answer and talk about something else.


----------



## DobbyForever

I came really close to quitting which forced me to remember how much I love my job. So I'm just going to do everything I can to keep it.


----------



## ms sunshine

hey guys just been catching up on your msgs hope you are all doing well.

well hubby was given anti depressants yesterday i think he really needs them. hes been struggling id say for 2 years but in the last 6-8 months its been really bad and its taken this long for him to admit hes not himself so im hoping he will be on a better road now. on other news im currently 5 days late. i had spotting the sign of a pin head twice on 9dpo so i think things are looking good but im waiting to test at least a week as over in the uk theres no early scans so theres really no rush you dont even see a midwife until 8 or 9 weeks. and i really just want to get passed where i got last time which was 18dpo. on top of that hubby feels hes struggling with ds because of his depression he doesnt feel a dad and has lost his bond with him so if i go yay im pregnant he might either be really happy or make him worse. so im a bit stuck. the minimum time for these pills to work is 2 weeks so im hoping that if i am hes a bit better then and maybe wont freak him out. on the plus i feel hopeful ive been a few days over but not 5 days for my body thats a long time. and lately ive been more worried about a short lp. and whats better is my bbt thermometer has died i hated that thing so glad im not taking my temps any more lol


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds promising with AF being late! And I'm glad that your DH has been able to come to terms with his issues and seek help. Hopefully the meds will start working soon :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine glad that DH is getting help. Hope the mess kick in soon. I hope that you get a bfp and he'll be thrilled.

Kk, how are you?


----------



## kksy9b

Beware: bit of a pity party below

I'm a bit frustrated actually. Last cycle I had, what I thought, was very clear ovulation signs. However, it looks like my body was trying to O but didn't manage to get an egg out. I'm CD 4 and had very minimal clots pass yesterday and that was it- bleeding has pretty much stopped so looks like another anovulatory cycle. 

On top of that, yesterday morning I had a pretty scary incident. I started feeling lightheaded and faint and thought I would pass out. Then my blood sugar dropped and I got shakey and went into cold sweats. Then cramps hit me and I was on the floor in a ball having to vocalize through them. They were on par, or worse than, my labor contractions. It lasted about 5 minutes and then stopped. It was really scary because nothing like that has ever happened before.

I called my doctor who wanted me to teat to make sure I wasn't pregnant (it was negative thankfully). Otherwise we are just going to see if it happens again and if so, they will do further testing.

Just frustrating because my body can't seem to do what its supposed to do. I'm now 6 cycles post wean and its still all messed up. Hopefully it sorts out soon since we are starting to try next cycle!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk, I am glad you are ok! That sounds horrifying. :(. Big hugs and hoping your body regulates soon.

Sunshine, definitely sounds promising! So glad DH is taking steps to take care of himself. Hopefully the medication will help.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks Dobby :flower: I ovulated last month and thought it was back on track so we will just see what this cycle does. My doctor will intervene at 4 months trying so that makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Flueky88

Kk that's pretty svary. I'm sorry your body is not cooperating. I hope things gets back on track.


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh god kk how horrible do they have any idea what it was? Hope your cycle settles down. Must have been so scary. How long does it normally take after bf for cycles to be normal do you know? I didnt bf as i didnt produce milk when he was newborn.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks ladies. It hasn't happened again (thankfully!) so they aren't going to run any tests :shrug:

Sunshine- I have no idea! Some gals on here said it took them about 4 cycles and I'm on #6. My cycle before this weird one was my first normal one in almost a year but now its wonky again. I know I've read it can take 2 years post pregnancy for your body to recover. I would assume the same is true with BFing?

I'm not going to worry a whole lot about it anymore. I ordered a thermometer that will be here tomorrow. Hoping temping will help give me some reassurance with ovulating.


----------



## DobbyForever

Really hoping the temping gives you some insight. I love temping.


----------



## kksy9b

thanks dobby...i hope so too! It came in the mail today and i got it all set up. going to start tomorrow!


----------



## SilasLove

I have been very bad with not keeping up lately. 

KK, I'm sorry that happened. How awful. I hope it never happens again! I'm also sorry about your not ovulating. How frustrating. I hope things are in order for ttc next month. 

Dobby :wave: 

Sunshine I'm sorry about your DH but glad he is seeking help. I hope you got your bfp.


----------



## SilasLove

Flueky - How are things going?


----------



## Flueky88

Kk sounds good with starting to temp. I love it now, after I was so resistant to start.

Silas, I'm not too bad. My body is working on regulation with vitex so I'm happy about that. You'll be due in no time though. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously, Silas your baby is almost here!!! How crazy is that?! Yay!


----------



## ms sunshine

hey flueky your chart looks good fingers crossed for you.

kk hows the temping going

silas have you had a signs or bh that lo coming soon?

how are you dobby?


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, your 19dpo?! When are you testing?! Thanks, I'm hoping for :bfp: this time. FX for you


----------



## ms sunshine

Maybe at weekend. I told hubby i was late and he said to leave 2 weeks so we dont get disappointed but doubt i can leave it that long lol i keep having twinges af cramps conpletely gone and i had 2 tiny spots on 9dpo and nausea twice in one day and thats it not a lot of symptoms. But im.exhaused all the time and my stomach feels bloated. So fingers crossed


----------



## kksy9b

Sounds so promising!!! FX for you!


----------



## Flueky88

FX for sunshine. I vote to test this weekend :)

Kk, have you started temping?


----------



## kksy9b

Agree with flueky....test this weekend (or sooner!)

Flueky- I did start temping. So far going well, but I'm only 3 days in lol. Should be O'ing later this week so really hoping to confirm with temping. My ticker is in the "two week" range....feels like its dragging by!


----------



## Flueky88

Are you going to avoid this O? I like the confirmation from temps especially with irregular cycles. So glad I finally started


----------



## kksy9b

Yes, we are avoiding this cycle. DH started his new job at the beginning of February and he is really stressed ATM as he adjusts. He asked when he started for at least a month before we start trying. I'm OK with it too because I still have 3 lbs to lose (giving me 70 total). On track to be there by the time we start.

I'm glad to be temping too. It was such a huge disappointment to find out I didn't release an egg last cycle when I had such strong O symptoms and want to avoid that again.


----------



## mac1979

Hey ladies, I haven't been on here much, I've been so busy with my son and getting stuff ready for Sabine. Good luck Sunshine!!

Flueky-are cycles regulating at all?

Kksy-wow, 70 lbs lost?? Massive congrats to you!!

I was diagnosed with pre ecclampsia on Friday, I have protein in my urine, but my bp is below 140/90 so, unless things go crazy I'll be induced on 3/12 if not sooner. So, not much longer for me!


----------



## kksy9b

Oh my goodness Mac...its coming up in no time at all!! Are they monitoring you more often now for the pre-e?

And thank you! Its been quite the journey but I am really proud of myself. Ideally I could lose an additional 10, giving me 80 total. But I'm not going to worry about getting there until after the next baby (unless it takes us awhile to get pregnant). I am now a very healthy weight for my height and have a lot more energy to keep up with my little! My hubby has lost 53 pounds as well....it definitely helps having an accountability partner!


----------



## mac1979

I have non stress tests every Tuesday and Friday. Basically, they take my bp and they monitor baby for 20 minutes. They want to see 2 movements with an acceleration in her heart rate during that time, she always puts on a show for them. I also bought a monitor to check my bp daily at home.


----------



## kksy9b

Glad they are keeping such a close eye on you!


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, I hope that your journey to bfp is short.

Mac, I think they are. I got super stressed and I didn't O December. I have been Oing around CD26-28 it seems now. Oh that is so scary, I'm glad they are keeping a close eye on you and omg I can't believe it's almost time to welcome your baby :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine, FXed that does sound good!

Kk,that is incredible! Also hoping the temping gives you the insight you need for when you and hubs start trying again. Hopefully the stress dies down soon st his new job.

Flueky still crossing my fingers your pin prick was ib!

Mac, wow! That's so soon. I cannot believe your little one is almost here. I am sorry these last few weeks are rough with the monitoring, but it will all be worth it so soon! Eep!


----------



## ms sunshine

my head is fried and i dont know what to think. im 2 weeks late this weekend and i got a bfn. scared its another loss. i know i def od from my temps i still feel bloated and i feel the pinch where i thought it implanted. i even thought i had ib at 9dpo so surely i should have a positive. i know its a cheapie i used only 1 i had but surely even that at 2 weeks late with a 10miu should show a positive. really dont know what to do. i cant go get more tests i think if i test again today my head would explode with another bfn. i really thought i felt pregnant.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs: it may be a worth a call to your doctor to get their opinion and see if they can run a blood test


----------



## ms sunshine

They wont do bloods until im 4 wks late. Doc said to not test for 2 weeks but will probably teat end of next week with another brand ive been googling the brand i used and its hit and miss.


----------



## kksy9b

I hope you get an answer soon sunshine, that has got to be so frustrating. Are you definitely sure you ovulated?


----------



## ms sunshine

Well i confirmed with opks and bbt and i got sharp stabby pains like normal. Im reading on different forums that its quite common to get a false neg. Wish id read before i tested i would have got another. Dunno i do keep wondering if ive messed up but cant see how. I guess anythings possible. Well im just going to try and be positive and when i go out in a few days maybe get another test earlier if not will have tonget one on thurs for fri morning


----------



## kksy9b

I missed that you used an IC...I would definitely pick another test up...hope the next one is positive!


----------



## ms sunshine

What does ic stand for sorry


----------



## ms sunshine

Ignore me i get it lol


----------



## kksy9b

Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

<3333


----------



## ms sunshine

Light af his morning so made doc appointment for a week thurs for bloods going tonask him toncheck my progesterone after o too


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine I hope you get answers soon


----------



## kksy9b

I hope the doctor has some answers for you sunshine :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed. Really hope you get some answers that lead to a bfp!

So... does anybody else hear annoying kids (i.e. the little girl SCREAMING for no reason outside right now) and just instantly feel their eggs shrivel up? I have such a low tolerance for behavior like that in my classroom, I would hate to come home and have my own kid act like that. Or worse, have fail parented my kid to be THAT kid in the class that causes the teacher to go home and grab a beer or glass of wine on a Monday.


----------



## ms sunshine

All the time dobby. My son can have melt down over the most bizzarest things. My personal favourite right now is he tells me he has finished eating. I go to take the plate he bursts out crying as he has not finished. Give him plate back and this will happen several times. Once he dropped a bit of food and the dog ate it and it was end of the world. I just hope he would be grown out of that before the next one is doing it lol


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies!! I hope this post finds you well and possibly even pregnant!

I'm still pregnant. Very pregnant. I hate to complain, but I'm at the completely miserable stage I would say. :( 

But, she'll be here soon enough so that's what I try to focus on.


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas! So sorry to hear you are miserable! 5 more days to the EDD!!!! Do you think she'll be here on time? Late? So exciting!


----------



## ms sunshine

Silas not long now and ur lo will be in your arms. 

Oh and mac you are being induced in 3 so if you donread this good luck too. 

How is everyone?

My doc appointment is tomorrow little nervous. And hubbys meds was working butbhe has gone really down again. He needless to say is just not in the mood. Apparently it happens sometimes while you are atarig antidepressants but only got a week and a bit to o so hopefully he will pick up. If not cant really complain as its not really his fault. Would be a little sad though. Dont know whats going to happen tomorrow


----------



## Flueky88

Not long now Silas and Mac :)

Sunshine I hope your appt goes well. Sorry it's a difficult transition for your DH to the antidepressants.


----------



## ms sunshine

Thanks flueky hows things going with u


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Sunshine. Really hoping the appointment goes well. I can empathize with depression affecting TTC. It's tough trying to be supportive and to remind yourself that it isn't their fault for not wanting to BD or TTC. Hope he adjusts to the meds soon for both of you. Hugs.


----------



## ms sunshine

thanks.... hope you are well dobby

does anyone know anything about the 28 day blood test. my doc (not my usual) confused the hell out of me. told him i did temps and opks and about my cycle and the weird stuff he is doing a test that he said usually 14 days before af. he wants to do the test on 21st march which is dpo1 apparently the test needs to be done 7dpo i think he said. so i showed him my graphs and said i o on cd21 and you are testing on cd21 i have a 10 day lp (except last cycle). im so confused im sure everything ive heard is that it has to be 7dpo? he just wouldnt listen. i should have asked for my usual doc but just forgot (unless you ask you get anyone) i guess all i can do is confirm that i havnt o'd next week and ring and speak to a different doc and ask if its worth coming in and whether to reschedule


----------



## SilasLove

mac1979 said:


> Hey ladies, I haven't been on here much, I've been so busy with my son and getting stuff ready for Sabine. Good luck Sunshine!!
> 
> Flueky-are cycles regulating at all?
> 
> Kksy-wow, 70 lbs lost?? Massive congrats to you!!
> 
> I was diagnosed with pre ecclampsia on Friday, I have protein in my urine, but my bp is below 140/90 so, unless things go crazy I'll be induced on 3/12 if not sooner. So, not much longer for me!

I managed to miss this. Good luck with your induction and the birth of your little one! 

Dobby - I am 3cm dilated and 50% effaced as of yesterday. If baby doesn't come by Monday I'll be induced on Monday. Dr doesn't think I'll make it through this weekend but who knows. They refused to induce me on Friday when I requested it but I did get a sweep yesterday. :shrug: 
Only time will tell.


----------



## ms sunshine

Good luck silas. When i had my sweep i was in labour after about 14 hrs so hope it wont take long


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, I've been okay. Allergies bugging me right now. I'm not sure about what that dr was talking about. I would do as you said at the end and just call and clarify with your usual dr.

Silas good luck :) I can't believe we will have 2 babies born in a matter of days!


----------



## DobbyForever

Crazy! This is so exciting! Wishing you both safe and swift deliveries! YAY!


----------



## kksy9b

Best of luck Silas and Mac!!

Sunshine- that sounds super confusing! I would definitely call your regular doctor

Flueky- sorry about allergies hun...mine usually Dont kick in until late April but I feel your pain.

Dobby- how are you?

AFM, rough few days. I got a stomach bug Sunday and was up sick all night and the next day. Passed onto DS so was up with him all Tuesday night. Also on Tuesday AF started after an 8 day LP and DH told me he didn't want to try this cycle after all. I wanted to scream. But we talked to light and have firmly agreed to next cycle. I'm already CD 5 so its only a few weeks away!


----------



## DobbyForever

Are you going to talk to your doctor about the 8 day lp? Glad you and hubs talked if out


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, yeah, we had record highs this week in 70s and 80s so spring allergies came early lol, it was also started by DH using this new incense burner and when I came home it choked me up. Have you tried anything to lengthen LP like B6? I would do that or talk to your dr. However I'm happy that DH is on board now. Was he not wanting a December baby? Mine was like that but now we don't care.


----------



## kksy9b

No, I'm not going to call the doctor. I've been taking b6 since November and have gotten it to 12 days. Bit with the stomach bug I wasn't able to take it for a couple days and that's when AF started. I'm very hopeful that it will go back to a good length again this cycle.

And my DH was stressed with work. He started a new job I'm February basically launching a business. He is overwhelmed and it was too much. He was also concerned that a pregnancy would be safe for me (doc wanted mW to wait a full 2 years) and the baby. Of course we had to discuss finances as well. I feel confident he won't change his mind again


----------



## Flueky88

Ah okay, kk. Maybe it was a fluke then because of stomach virus. Good luck on job venture and business :)


----------



## kksy9b

That's what I'm hoping! And thank you! He is working really hard. Its a new division of his brothers real estate development company getting into self storage. More work than he really anticipated but so fae is really enjoying the challenge


----------



## ms sunshine

Kk when i had really nad glu i had a short cycle my doc said it was probably that the only time they worry well over here anyway is if it happens a few timess on the run so hopefully u will be back to normal. Glad you were able to sort out ttc with ur hubby.

Well dh is back to being ok he said he missed tolwo anti depressants and he is feeling better now so i think we will be able to try this month. My temp spiked this morning but no pos opk but my dog some how got in and i think it was his body heat lol i tell ya my dogs love their comforts. I have to use a baby gate or all 3 would use it as their bed lol

Have you started planning your wedding yet dobby? Or you leavin it closer to the time?

Hope ur allergies clear flueky.


----------



## kksy9b

Glad yor hubby is doing better and you all will get to try this cycle!


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw silas has had her baby congrats silas . 

I have od a week early got o pains and a mega positive opk so just as well we bd yesterday as wasnt expecting it lol going to keep bding anyway just in case as its not normal for me.


----------



## kksy9b

I love that we are having babies born in this group! I hope that soon we will all have our BFPs and it will all come full circle.

Sunshine- that's great that you O'd but strange how it snuck up! I hope you were able to catch that egg!

Doing well here...just waiting for these next couple weeks to go by...


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine super weird about the early O but it looks like you got some bd in. Hope you catch that egg!

Silas, just read your story in your journal! Congratulations!


----------



## kksy9b

Dobby- have you and your OH talked about of you are going to full on try? Or are you going to wait for awhile?


----------



## DobbyForever

I ended things. Just haven't gotten around to changing my banners. He wants to stay together, but he has made up his mind no kids for reasons I have too much of a headache to get into. =/


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

i'm so sorry dobby. i dont even have words but please know that you have support here


----------



## ms sunshine

So sorry dobby its ended like this its been a harsh few months for you . I hope the time apart makes him realise what hes lost and brings him to his senses hugs x


----------



## SilasLove

I'm really sorry Dobby! I hope that he comes to his senses but if not then I hope you find happiness wherever life takes you next! 

Life as a mom of three is treating me pretty good! The first day home was very trying as we were struggling with Lydia's latch and I was feeling super pressured (from myself). I eventually started pumping and supplementing with formula and I'm much happier. I pump around 12oz a day and could probably do better if I followed a more strict pumping schedule but I'm happy that Lydia gets 3-4 bottles of breast milk and she is super content too. She was at 7.5 today down from 7 8.5 birth weight. 

I'm hoping to hear of some bfps soon. ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats on beautiful baby girl Silas?

Mac any updates?

Sunshine glad your in tww :)

Kk how are you doing?

Dobby :hugs:


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah in tww do idea of dpo ovia says 6 ff says 5 unless i discount one of temps (not sure if its right as my son woke me.up think i got 2 hrs sleep before i took it). Not impressed with that new doc he didnt tell me i needed to fast for bloodwork so cant do it for this cycle really disappointed. Not seeing that doc again he was completely useless.

Glad its going well silas she is so cute too.

Kk are u in ttc now officially? Gl if u are.

Do u know how long u have before o flueky?

Hope we see some more bfps soon. I might be crazy but does anyone look at baby stuff. We are moving house soon so we are getting new furniture for our sons room and i do keep looking at nursery stuff. Just wish aidan was a baby for a little bit longer he starts nursery in september and school the year after. Its just crazy. 

Dobby hope you and ur ex managed to sort something out or if not you are getting through it


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine wow that's terrible. Yeah I wouldn't see him again. He was pretty useless. 

I should have about a week before O.

I don't look at babstuff. I'm usually not superstitious, but I'm afraid to do it before bfp.


----------



## kksy9b

Total rubbish sunshine! Sorry about having to wait another cycle, I would be so mad!

Flueky- good luck to you hun!

No, I'm STILL not TTC! I'm O'ing probably today or tomorrow and then next cycle we will be trying. There is a lot going on from now until then to take my mind off it but just needs to hurry uo and get here!!


----------



## mac1979

Sorry I haven't updated, my daughter is a booby monster. Sabine Alexandria was born 3/12, 7 lbs 8 oz and 20 inches long. I know she got down to 6 lbs 14 oz but I know she has gained a lot since my milk came in. I can see it in how her onesies fit her.

I hope to see some bfp's from here soon. I'm trying to keep up, I just don't post much.


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats Mac!!


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, thank you and good luck next cycle :)

Mac congrats :) so happy for you


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Mac! Our girls were born just a day apart. :) 

So glad she is going well!


----------



## kksy9b

well ladies, I am FINALLY able to OFFICIALLY join you in this crazy TTC journey! DH and I went to DTD tonight and I warned him I was ovulating (at least I hope I am and its not another anovulatory cycle. temps should confirm in the coming days). He said that if I was okay with it, then he was okay with trying. So it's only one time and not multiple, but it only takes one so I'm in with a shot! I'm okay if it doesn't take this month, I'm just so happy to finally move over!


----------



## Flueky88

:happydance: welcome to ttc again kk! FX for you


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you!! Good temp jump this morning so FX it stays high and confirms O. With the jump though I feel good calling today 1dpo


----------



## DobbyForever

So glad both our new babies are doing well! Congrats mommas!

Kk, yay for the temp rise and the official ttc!


----------



## ms sunshine

Yay congrats on on ttcing kk fingers crossednformyou this cycle.

Af is due on sat. No signs or anything but we shall see hubby is off for a week so looking forward to trips to the zoo and stuff should be fun.


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you! It just feels a biy surreal still since it happened so suddenly. Lots going on from now until testing though to keep me busy!

Sunshine- that sounds like a nice week with some outings. Hopefully it will be start off with a BFP! I can't remember, have you contacted, or will you contact, your doctor at some point?


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine I hope you have a great time off with DH. I hope you get a bfp this time!

Kk, good luck. So happy you are ttc now.

AFM, loads of EWCM so I'm thinking I will O soon. Opk positive soon :) I hope.


----------



## ms sunshine

well im out this cycle af arrived today my chart went triphasic as well. im going to get a fertility yoga dvd as its supposed to be as good for fertility as acupuncture (which i would never do as i hate needles!) worth a shot and i love yoga anyway. hope you guys are having a good easter


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine sorry to hear about the witch arriving :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

I'm so sorry sunshine :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear that. I have never heard of fertility yoga. Hope you like it and it does its job!


----------



## kksy9b

7dpo and have busted out the tests! it was a BFN of course, it's so early. but there is a shadow line. i didn't see any color IRL so assuming its the anti-d strip. temps are looking good though so maybe in the coming days it will get some color to it!
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh kk! I thnk I see it!!

Was playing around with it in express photoshop and I definitely see something. Hoping it darkens up for you!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kksy9b

thanks for working on it dobby!! 

will see what my temps do tomorrow. if they stay high i'll test and if it dips, i'll give it another day and test if it bounces back up. i've got a stash of tests to burn through!


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I see it in dobby photo!! Your chart is starting to look triphasic to me :)

I got my CH today :happydance:


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats on CH!!!

Tested bfn at 8dpo. Still early and lots of time. Temp went up again so that is encouraging. Nips feel more like they are burning today and CM has stayed creamy where its normally dry by now. Bad lighting this morning so this was the best I could get in the time frame. Sorry, I know its blurry. Will see what temps do tomorrow to see if I test or not. Last cycle I only had an 8 day LP so it will be a small victory for me if I Dont have any bleeding today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160330_073308.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ms sunshine

Fingers crossed kk


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm hoping this is it for you KK!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Have you retested? And I swear if you april fool's the results I will be so angry lol. I cannot stand april fool's.


----------



## kksy9b

Lol. No April fools- it drives me insane when people do it regarding pregnancy given how many couples struggle with infertility. BFN this morning.let me switch to desktop and I'll get the pic uploaded


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! So glad I am not the only one who is annoyed by it. Your temps are looking so great though! It is still super early. Wondering what that line was before. I definitely saw it as did photoshop. I am still crossing everything that can be crossed! Except my legs cuz I would like to get some hahaha ;)


----------



## kksy9b

10dpo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160401_073347.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I see something but I never know where the line is supposed to be on these lol


----------



## kksy9b

I have some friends, including my SIL, who have struggled and some who continue to struggle. It makes my heart hurt for them to see people be so flippant about it

Hahahaha dobby. How are things with you and SO? Have you been able to reconcile?

I think it was just an evap line. You can still see it on the test now. I know its still early, but feeling discouraged today. Feeling a bit bloated and like AF is on her way. My LP has been 8-13 days for the last 6 months so she could show anytime. Nips less sensitive today and no other symptoms. CM has been creamy/slightly sticky but not abundant.


----------



## kksy9b

Its my first time using them so it's hard to know where to look! I only have one frer though so saving it

IRL, I feel like there might be a faint shadow but it's like the other days- I think its just a cheap teat showing the anti d since it's not progressing at all


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, your temp is still really high and AF hasn't shown :)

Also, I hate April fools day. I like joking but I find people get a bit extreme sometimes.


----------



## kksy9b

Thanks gals :hugs:

Flueky- your chart is looking great! Will you test early?

I like harmless jokes. For example, my husband loves brownies and I haven't made them in a long time since we have been eating healthy for the last year. So today I'm going to cut some E's out of brown paper and put them in the pan I usually use. So when he opens the top he will see a bunch of brown-e's. That's the type of joke I like :)


----------



## Flueky88

Kk, I love cheesy jokes/humor :)

Well I unfortunately have the flu so my chart would look triphasic if it let me put this mornings temp in. 102.21 at 6. It wouldn't register on my chart but I mark discard anyways. I plan to test the 9th or 10th though.


----------



## kksy9b

oh no! feel better hun :hugs::hugs:

yes, i love the cheesy jokes too. i got it all cut out and im looking forward to seeing if i can get him. he usually knows beforehand so will see if this one gets him!


----------



## SilasLove

I love that KK! I think its brilliant. 

I spent my April fools getting a root canal :( & finding out that the crown alone will end up costing me nearly 400$! :| I'm seriously debating if I actually need a crown at this point :haha: (I'm kidding - but seriously!) Anyways, I really wish the lady at the dentist office would have said April fools to me. Sad thing is my insurance is covering 50% of the total cost and I still have that much left over. :wacko:

But, enough of that! lol 

I hope you start feeling better flueky! I'm on the sick side myself (no where near what you are going through I am sure) and its just miserable. My ears are even hurting and pair that will lack of sleep ...I am literally a zombie mom.


----------



## ms sunshine

kk think i can see the line but cant tell on my laptop if it has pink to it or not. i use ones that look like this they turn me ocd, bending it to see if it helps, putting it against something white, something coloured in full light in the dark lol hope it turns into a bfp


----------



## kksy9b

I think they are all just evap lines. I should have seen some progression by now with them. But still time for a positive! Feeling much better and optimistic this afternoon. Been having isolated cramping and pinching on and off on my right side,just in from the pelvic bone, for the last couple hours. It also keeps feeling like AF is starting but so far nothing. Not knowing when to expect AF is making it so hard!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling 90% better today. DH helped some but I cleaned my "sick zone" at the house. I even cooked breakfast while wearing a mask. I'm not blowing my nose like crazy, coughing, aching, feverish anymore. So happy about that.

Silas, oh you have children to tend to so being sick as a mom would be worse for sure. I hope you get to feeling better. 

Kk, I feel ya. I'm pretty regular on my LP length and now my O date. My cycles were so crazy with irregular O it was maddening. Well I hope it turns out. If AF does show, maybe the egg was fertilized but couldn't fully implant?


----------



## kksy9b

Glad you're feeling better! We all went through a stomach bug a few weeks ago and I felt like it was never ending cleaning trying to sanitize lol

And thank you. I had a dip today but with the cramps from yesterday, maybe it's an implantation dip? I took my temp immediately after the one this morning and it went from a dip to a .02 rise over prior day :shrug: I'm just leaving it as is and see what happens tomorrow. I started getting a headache/migraine earlier that could indicate progesterone drops, but its better now so idk. Opted not to test today. Nips are burning again, was super emotional this morning and feel tired today. All good signs...or all signs of pending AF. Wish nature gave is a flashing neon sign rather than everything being a possible pregnancy or AF


----------



## kksy9b

Officially out. On yo next cycle and hopefully we can get more BDing in to increase our odds!


----------



## Flueky88

Kk so sorry about AF


----------



## kksy9b

thanks, i'm just looking forward to another shot this month

your chart is looking AMAZING! how are you feeling?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear AF showed :(. Other than increased bd, any other plans? 

Silas, sorry you feel poopy. I cannot imagine what that must be like to be sick as a mom. :(

Flueks, DH is such a good partner! Glad you are feeling better now and your chart is looking fab I agree


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Dobby. He really is great to look out for me :) oh I really hope this is it! (BFP cycle)


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! 

I had to have surgery yesterday as I had a vaginal hematoma that was massive. And I now have stitches in my vagina &#128513;!! 

I'm on bed/couch rest for the foreseeable future. I'm only allowed to walk to the bathroom and back and take a shower basically. I'm in pain meds right now, and I'm hoping by the time I run out I'll actually be healed up. I'm at a huge risk of the clot developing again which is why I can't do anything.

My husband is being amazing but I feel so bad because he is terrified and worried. &#128542;


----------



## Flueky88

Silas omg that sounds awful and painful. I hope you have an easy and fast recovery. Bless DH. :hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

oh my gosh!! i hope you heal up quickly :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ms sunshine

Ouch silas hope you are ok and it heals quick. 

Sorry af showed kk sounded so promising.

Fingers xd flueky your chart looks really good


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas!!! Ah! Glad they caught it and got that fixed and that DH is taking good care of you. Big e hugs


----------



## lovebabyhopes

SilasLove said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I had to have surgery yesterday as I had a vaginal hematoma that was massive. And I now have stitches in my vagina &#128513;!!
> 
> I'm on bed/couch rest for the foreseeable future. I'm only allowed to walk to the bathroom and back and take a shower basically. I'm in pain meds right now, and I'm hoping by the time I run out I'll actually be healed up. I'm at a huge risk of the clot developing again which is why I can't do anything.
> 
> My husband is being amazing but I feel so bad because he is terrified and worried. &#128542;

How did you know you had one? Were you bleeding?


----------



## SilasLove

lovebabyhopes said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I had to have surgery yesterday as I had a vaginal hematoma that was massive. And I now have stitches in my vagina &#128513;!!
> 
> I'm on bed/couch rest for the foreseeable future. I'm only allowed to walk to the bathroom and back and take a shower basically. I'm in pain meds right now, and I'm hoping by the time I run out I'll actually be healed up. I'm at a huge risk of the clot developing again which is why I can't do anything.
> 
> My husband is being amazing but I feel so bad because he is terrified and worried. &#128542;
> 
> How did you know you had one? Were you bleeding?Click to expand...

I had a lot of discomfort in my rectum for a couple days, like I constant pressure like I needed to have a bowel movement. Then I started getting a lot of discomfort in my vagina. Upon investigating I found a huge lump on the inner wall of my vagina. I freaked out and went to the doctors the next day and was taken in to surgery within a couple of hours.


----------



## ms sunshine

I think i have od. Thr opk was really dark yesterday but i checked about 5 mins after the time but i still imagine it to be positive these rubbish tests tend to go paler over time rather than darker. And my temps are up but that means ive od a week early. As much as i like a shorter cycle as i get more tries its very odd . Neg opk today im just going to keep testing again make sure i have def od as i need to rebook my bloods. Other than that im waiting to hear if we are excepted for a new house anxious isnan understatement i love it and its such a nice area with an extra bedroom for when we have another babs wont hear until wed so its just dragging. 

Silas hope its healing up with no problems really lucky you found it.

How is everyone else


----------



## Flueky88

Silas, you feeling better?

Sunshine, I see a huge temp jump! FX!


----------



## ms sunshine

Hey ladies can you check my chart have i od? Im sure the opk was positive think i tested 4 times over 2 days and 3 were pos. I had a spike but now my temps are hovering by coverline. I would normally o this sat i only started doing opks as there was loads of ewcm and i didnt expect it. Im a bit crampy today like af tingles so makes me think i didnt o and im having an off month. Im going to keep testing and bding just in case i o sat like i should i did have a drink on the friday night which maybe caused the spike on sat maybe i should take off saturdays reading? ** update** when i take off saturdays reading it says no ovulation pattern so maybe i havnt od yet just so weird as i had cramps and ewcm though and the opks


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, you may have geared up to O but didn't. They say alcohol can cause higher temps so I would assume you haven't Od yet just in case.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well i got another strong positive opk so fingers crossed it really is positive this time lol ive had more ewcm as well. I dont know if its possible but its as if i went to o failed and now its trying again. 

How is everyone else is anyone in the tww?


----------



## Flueky88

Well I wasn't temping but I did get a false peak on the CB advanced digital opk in July then about 2 weeks later I peed on a cup for hpt. When I wiped I noticed EWCM for the first time. So I dipped opk instrad. I ovulated then instead.


----------



## kksy9b

Sorry about the confusing ovulation this month sunshine :hugs: I agree that your body probably geared up to O but didn't and is trying again. Are your OPKs still negative?

Flueky, dobby- hope you all are doing well

AFM, I should be 1 dpo today...will confirm in a couple days with temps. We weren't able to BD last night but based on CM, I think I ovulated overnight between Sunday and Monday. That means we had thursday, Saturday and Sunday to give us a great shot for the month. I much prefer the tww over the first two weeks.


----------



## Flueky88

Kk fx for you :) it's so exciting and nerve-wracking being in the tww

Afm, just waiting for O. My O is fashionably late as usual. So I'm expecting to wait about 2 weeks till O. I'm feeling really relaxed and almost non caring for ttc. It'll happen when it's supposed to and I just need to go on with life kind of feeling. Well, I hope everyone is doing well including out pm mommas and their babies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry I missed some things!

Kk, based on temps, I would say O was Sunday so no worries about not bding last night! I know that Monday was still within range but that .3 rise followed by another rise makes me lean towards Sunday was the day. Fxed

Flueky hoping that O comes soon for you! I love your mentality. Hugs hugs

Sunshine that is so bizarre. Hoping you Oed and that strong positive means good things like a bfp is on its way


----------



## kksy9b

Dobby- thanks- based on previous cycles, I ovulate the day after my low temp. Regardless, I think we are covered. Super excited!


----------



## DobbyForever

You most definitely are! Can't wait to see your tests!

To update y'all on my saga, I have contradictory tests. Total zero beta but positive hpts and opks. So who knows what my body is doing. Other than flipping out


----------



## ms sunshine

I hate this cycle. I had in total about 9 days of pos opks today is the 1st day of a negative lol i had 5 consecutive days of nearly black opks. Since the really dark opks my temp has gone up but ff hasnt changed crosshairs so im either late which i dont think so or just od and im 4 or 5 dpo. Ive taken all the pos opks off my ff as there was just too many. So its just going by cm and temps. 

Just replied to your other thread dobby hope you get some answers.

Kk fingers xd for you. Know what you mean i hate waiting to o

Flueky is the vitex still shortening your cycles or has it settled down now so you are more regular?

To be honest after all these positive opks if i havnt od now then im out as we wont get to bd for days we are moving house friday and have so much to do. Its really stressed me out so im looking forward to painting and just forgetting about ttc and just hope next cycle is normal


----------



## Flueky88

Kk excited to see your temp today.

Sunshine, if it keeps up may want to get checked out by a dr as I don't think 9 days of positive opks is normal. Good luck on this cycle!

Dobby, getting all stressed about Oing definitely hasn't helped. I just assume the worst, O CD 28 but hope for the best. You don't get so down about late O then. I don't think I'll do opk until EWCM or CD 22. Just feeling like whatever right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. So bummed to hear things are kind of a s* show for the three of us. Solidarity hug!

I agree with Fluek. I had a cycle like that but my doctor wouldn't do any testing. My temps after didn't look like yours though. Yours look like you Oed, mine was a toss up. Wish I had an answer :(

Afm I'm just throwing my hands up. My body can do whatever. I am too tired to deal


----------



## ms sunshine

Well being the obsessive person that i am i have now taken out all the cm readings and just based on my temp it still says i od early so maybe i did. My post o temp is in its usual place except it isnt so up and down normally. Maybe its the weather one minute its roasting next its freezing. Dunno. It just sucks not know if to be excited that i have od and im a day late or its just happened and my temps arent doing much.

Yeah i plan to get my bloods done at my new docs going to register with them next week. Maybe itnwas the stress of moving 

When do you hear back from your doc dobby


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs::hugs: - one for each of you . I'm so sorry you ladies are having a rough time right now

Dobby- what brand are your positive hpts showing up on?

Sunshine-hopefully you see another good temp rise tomorrow and FF gives you crosshairs. To me, your pattern really looks like your body is trying. Have you called and spoken with a doctor about everything yet?

Flueky- how long have you been taking the vitex? It was a solid 3 months for me before I saw any improvement. 

AFM, a good temp rise today. Hoping for another good one tomorrow and I should get my CH!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Sunshine, how can you wait a week? Lol you need to teach me your zen patience. I emailed her, so she'll probably email me back before end of business day today. She knows I'm currently having a depression episode, so I know she won't dilly dally and put it off so probably earlier in the day.

KK big hugs back. The first cycle something like this happened, it was on the Dollar Tree Assured brand (two positives across two days). This time I got clear CVS early pregnancy test positives, a clear veriquick positive, and some iffy lines on other tests (a host of Walmart 88c, Dollar Tree Assured, frer old and new). All of this mornings tests (a frer curved, dollar tree assured, and veriquick) were stark white bfn though.


----------



## ms sunshine

Lol not so much patience as no choice. Its doing my head in seriously. Im moving to a nw area so cant register with the doc until monday and then i have to wait for an appointment. A non urgent appointment over here is 2 weeks sometimes. Its poo. I wish i had my bloods done when i thought i had od but i knew i was moving and wouldnt get the results back in time probably. Just frustrating that i didnt get them done last cycle or this cycle and now its going onto the next one.


----------



## kksy9b

Sunshine- sorry, didn't see your last post- that is great that you got your CH!! What will be your plan going forward (aka..when do the pee sticks come out? Lol)

Dobby- I'm sorry that it has been such a hard journey for you. I hope you get some answers soon. How are things with your SO?


----------



## ms sunshine

Well i dont know ive played eith ff and it still says i od early and when ive taken the freaky spikes out there is a gradual increase though i thinknits just wishfupnthinking as i would now be late lol but i dont want to test early as i could also be 4 or 5 dpo so probably a week . I think for now though im going to leave ff alone and not look at it as i am obsessing lol


----------



## kksy9b

:thumbup: sounds like a good idea. Its nice being able to see our cycles on paper (so to speak) but sometimes the information gets too overwhelming and obsessive. I hope in the end you get your nice double line!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotcha! I second that I hope you do get those double lines when you test. :)

SO has been incredible since our come to Jesus talk

Sorry tired at the doctor


----------



## SilasLove

I just had a panic attack as I accidentally hit the first page link and saw all of you talking about dpo and testing (meaning the ones who have just had babies) and I was a bit jealous and then thinking they were mad!! :rofl: 

I'm sending you all tons of luck!! I can't wait to see some more bfps and babies being born! 

AFM; I am pretty good. I was released to normal activity by my doctor but I'm still pretty sore most of the time. Especially on car rides. I suppose that will get better with time but I've read online about women 3 years post-op and still having discomfort during sex and certain physical activity :wacko: 
I'm completely terrified of my hematoma returning, and so I'm super paranoid. I return to work on April 30th :( 

Lydia is a reflux baby and we started medication yesterday. I'm hoping it helps her and in return me - because sometimes I feel like I'm going MAD. &#128549;


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Silas yay for the clearance, lol at the first page panic, and so sorry to hear about Lydia. Hoping the meds get all of you some peace


----------



## ms sunshine

Cant imagine how painful it must be silas it was bad enough being cut in labour but that must be super painful. Hope it doesnt take that long to heal. 

Any news dobby? 

My temps up today does look like i od early i cant see any pattern in a late o which would put me at 5 dpo if i was i dunno. Last day before the move so should take my mind off it. But i can see a pattern for a slow rise for early o. I wish i was using a cb monitor there would be ni question about when i od. Think if im not pg im going to butly one in a month or 2 there just so expensive but i hate opks


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, I had thought and that or the other one ah I can't even think what it's called. Well FX for you.

Kk, yes, I'm actually regular. I just have longer cycles but not as long as before vitex. I'll take about 40 day cycles as opposed to 80 something .

Silas well I hope that you have no issues with painful sex, etc. It feels like you barely had time off. I hate how soon we have to return to work. Not right at all.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine I still think those crosshairs are good :). Your other month your post O was in that tell range as well

Flueks I cannot imagine 80 day cycles. Glad the vitex helps :(. Just wish they could get it down more.

No news. Bloods came back low but normal so healthy. Bfns on hpts this afternoon. Period is officially late if FF predicted o correctly l.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, thanks, ah I wish they would be shorter too but I will take what I can get. The sad thing is I've read of ladies having over 100 day cycle. So I guess I'm blessed. Only getting to try like 3 times a year would be horrendous. I hope you get a bfp or AF soon. The first choice obviously is much more desired, but AF is better than limbo when not pregnant. (I hope that didn't come across as mean).


----------



## DobbyForever

Not mean at all. I reached that point, too. I know I will be broken hearted if I get af, but at this point I want an answer and if I am not pg then I want to move on to the next.

I was lucky when I first started ttc to have 25 day cycles so even though AF was devastating it was such a quick turnaround. :(. Hugs I am shopping your o doesn't take too long to get here and is followed by a bfp!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks me too. It looks like my O time will be right around my pap smear. I've read no sex for 24 to 48 hours before pap. Well too bad if it's fertile time. I do kinda hope O will be next weekend though so we don't have to worry about it. Anywho, yes, if not pregnant it's like you just want to move on and try again.


----------



## Flueky88

Kk I see you have CH :happydance:

Sunshine wow your temp is really high :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww yeah tbh I had sex within 48 hours of my pap a few times. I did get abnormal cells back. One gyn said sperm can cause that result, another said they couldn't. Ttc first! Could you reschedule the pap or you just going to go?

Yay temps and ch!!!


----------



## ms sunshine

Well finally moved house is chaos and what did i loose... my thermometre cant believe it lol least i get to sleep instead of worrying about it. 

Didnt know you should have sex at time of pap yeah id probably rearrange for a few days later.

Your temps are still good dooby. I read on a forum a woman who couldnt get bfps or positive blood tests but was pregnant and gave birth although i imagine it to be rare i guess crazy stuff happens. Fingers crossed


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! That stinks! Get some well deserved rest. One missed day will be ok. That rocket jump though! :) FXed!

Thanks. I keep thinking that. I have a lot of pregnancy symptoms, but I do always get symptoms when my cycle is longer than 28 days. Like my body knows my hormones were off and O was late. Idk. I had some questionable fainter than faint shadows on some frers today, so we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## ms sunshine

Wow dobbt ur temp has gone up again have u got any more news yet? 

Im having a break from temps ive so much on trying to sort the house i need a proper night sleep. If im not pg then start again next cycle.

How is everyone


----------



## kksy9b

Dobby and sunshine- your charts are all looking good...I hope you guys get a clear answer soon

Flueky- saw you're starting to get EWCM! FX you are gearing up to O!!

AFM, 8 dpo today, bfn but still early. Temps have been all over the board because we've been out of town and every night has had something else to throw it off. Low this morning bit realized after yhr fact that the air was left on last night where its been heat. I'm just going to ignore post O temps this cycle. On AF watch from now to Monday and expecting her on saturday


----------



## ms sunshine

Ugh i hate it when you realise somethings thrown off your temps.

Well depending on which monitor you believe ovia thinks i od late and says to test in 3 days but i think since i usually have a 10 day lp im due today (but can go up to 12 lp so not excited yet) and ff says i od early and im 20 dpo lol not a clue so will test when ovia says. No symptoms really. I had nausea if i od early on 5dpo and i have a pinch on my left and rigt which is weird but i think i sometimes feel that before af so just trying not to get hopes up


----------



## kksy9b

Aahh! I Dont know how youbhave the patience to wait lol. Will be watching for your tests in a couple days!


----------



## Flueky88

Hey ladies.

Dobby, yeah I'm just going to keep it. It's a day I shouldn't be too busy. Carpe diem :rofl:

Kk, yup, we did take advantage of the ewcm ;) I don't think I'll O til next week though so just fun for now. Temp is looking good

Sunshine good luck dear :)

Sorry for half hearted reply. I'm just exhausted right now


----------



## ms sunshine

Flueky hope you get to put your feet up and relax.

Well i was going to buy a test today and whatvdoes my body go and do - spot lol sore boobs eczema on elbow starting so pretty sure af will be here fuly tomorrow. I jinx myself i post a post tryig not to get too excited next day bam. In a way it will be better as due date would have been 30th dec so would have christmas 1 birthday and then my sons birthday on 7th jan so would rather spread it out a bit more lol and to top it off because i have spotted today ff now says i od later after all ... hmmm. Ah well off to buy better opks


----------



## kksy9b

Sunshine :hugs: I hope its not the witch. I'm starting OPKs next cycle too if this month isn't it for us. What a frustrating cycle for you!

BFN this morning at 10dpo. Still have time. Was an emotional mess last night going from angry to depressed and crying to laughing in a span of 5 minutes. I'm usually not emotional so its either going to be a really awful AF or a good preggo sign. Same thing happened a few days before my bfp with DS


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww ladies hoping the spotting is not AF and that the emotionally roller coaster is a good sign!

Just took an hpt and clear bfn :(. Get blood work results tonight


----------



## SilasLove

I can't wait to look in and see an announcement. I know all of you will get there, just a matter of when I guess. :hugs:

I return to work on Sat., which sucks. Lydia is now 6 weeks old and is smiling and I swear sometimes she is almost trying to let our a laugh :D


----------



## kksy9b

So had vvv faint lines yesterday on IC so busted out the frer today...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160501_074151.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

YES!!! WOOOOO! Ahhhhhhhhh! :happydance::happydance::thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you!!! I am SO excited!


----------



## Flueky88

Congratulations kk :happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Oh my goodness!! Congrats!!! :happydance: 

I miss POAS :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Have you scheduled your first appointment or are you still in happy shock?


----------



## kksy9b

Thank you ladies!!

Dobby- totally still in shock! kept the test close to me most of the day and kept checking it! It's Sunday here so have to wait until tomorrow to call the doctor no matter. They dont book your first appointment out until closer to 10 weeks so it will be awhile before i actually see the doctor. I need to call and confirm i'm okay to stop vitex and b6 that they've had me on. I'm also concerned because my temps have been barely above CL and flat for a few days. If I dont see a rise tomorrow i'm going to see if i need to be on progesterone (or get bloods done to make sure its okay).


----------



## ms sunshine

Wow just seen congrats kk x


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed your temp rises! So exciting!!!


----------



## ms sunshine

How are u kk good to see your temps are up how are you feeling? Has the shock wore off yet. When would your due date be in feb? 

How is everyone else? How you od flueky?

I hate waiting for tww lol


----------



## Flueky88

Hey sunshine. I'm not sure I had positive opk yesterday and I also had a jumbo margarita. My temp went way up today so I'm unsure if it's due to O or alcohol?


----------



## ms sunshine

Well you have def od now flueky fingers crossed for you only a few days left.

Have you od as well.dobby?


----------



## kksy9b

Sunshine- sorry hun, I totally missed your post from the other day! I think I am finally starting to accept that I'm pregnant...it took over a week for the shock to wear off lol. I'm due Jan 9 and expect to go over. Maybe the 20ish to actually have the baby? How are you doing?

Hope you ladies are doing okay. Any weekend plans? We are heading back to my hometown to announce to our family!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

K, how have you been feeling?


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine I haven't felt real confident this time though. I dont habe my hopes up buts its okay. Im Oing regylarly and im thankful for that. FX you O soon :)

Kk, have fun announcing this weekend. I think we are going to a car show but no real plans.

Hi Gagrlinpitt :) deja vu :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Have fun a t the car show and good luck flueks! Hopefully you have one of those thought I was out then got a bfp cycle

Kk so glad it is sinking in. Why do you think you will go over by so much? I thought doctors typically intervene if a week past?


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Dobby. I know it's possible with O and -2 but I'm neurotic sometimes.


----------



## mac1979

I haven't been on here I forever. I'm trying to catch up. Congrats to you KK! 

I hope everybody is doing well.

As for me, Sabine is a high maintenance baby. She is on the boob all the time it feels like, she is smiling, cooing and so active when awake. Xavier loves his baby sister, which is a relief.


----------



## ms sunshine

Ur temps look good flueky hope you get your bfp. 

How is everyone?

Still not in tww hoping to see a pos opks soon. Seems to take forever to get there


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine thank you, I hope so too. Oh and yes waiting for O is worse than the tww in my opinon. Hope you get to tww soon


----------



## Fyren

I'm pretty sure I've ovulated but not sure when, haha! So far I've experienced cramps and nausea, and I never get PMS until my AF arrives, so this is strange. CM is pretty much non-existent right now, too. Not sure I'm going to be successful this month. :(


----------



## kksy9b

Ren- MS has hit and is pretty brutal and the bloat is real...but otherwise i'm doing well :)

flueky- how was the car show? Chart is looking good so far! will you test early or wait until AF is missed?

dobby- how are you doing hun? my mom was over with all 3 of her pregnancies (3 weeks, 2 weeks and 10 days) and you tend to follow your moms pattern from what i understand. I went 12 days over with DS and just feel destined to have late babies :) My doctor will intervene at 2 weeks otherwise it's up to us. I wanted to let DS bake a bit longer since he was on the smaller side and give myself a chance to go into labor naturally (which i did the night before my scheduled induction). I'll do the same this time around unless there is a reason to get them out earlier.

mac- glad to hear from you! thats so cute that your LO loves his sister so much!

sunshine- totally agree that waiting to O is way worse than the tww. hope it shows for you soon :hugs: how is your husband doing? i feel like its been a bit since you've updated on him (sorry if you have)

fyren- good luck to you!


----------



## Flueky88

Fyren good luck.

Kk, thanks, temp dropped but I didn't get enough sleep so who knows. I do think AF will be coming soon as I'm cramping too.


----------



## kksy9b

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ms sunshine

hope your temp goes up flueky

hope the ms passes kk - eating bananas used to help me

well ive had a really poo day. one of my dogs poorly hes had issues and a string of health problems and having to have him put down. we've kept him going as long as we could im absolutely heartbroken. i cant even look at him and we cant get it done until next week. 

anyway hubbys doing ok we've moved house and things are looking up. what is annoying is hes stopped taking his meds uuggghhhh! he says he feels better but every doc will tell you not to stop when you feel good. but hes ok hes not as calm as he was but hes a lot better i think the move to the new house has helped. 

anyway finally got a pos opk dont think ive od yet as ive not had my pre o dip but glad its happening soon sooooo bored of waiting


----------



## Flueky88

Kk sorry I forgot to respond. Have had some hectic days lately. The car show was so small but we still had a good time. I'm testing tomorrow as AF should have for sure shown up by then.

Sunshine my temp doesn't usually dip on O day. I'm kinda weird like that. Oh and glad DH is doing better. I hope your dog gets better too.


I removed my two high temps in the proliferative phase so my coverline wouldn't be so high as I think those temps were off anyways. No sign of AF so far. I hope she stats away for 9 months.


----------



## ms sunshine

Wow those temps are good flueky whats your usual lp you must be about 13 dpo right? When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Flueky88

12 days usually. I had 13 day once. So if I don't start today I'm definitely late. :)


----------



## ms sunshine

When are you testing everythings looking really good


----------



## ms sunshine

How is everyone? I see your update flueky hope your ntnp approach brings you an unexpected bfp they always say when you stop trying bam it happens.

Hows your bump kk


----------



## kksy9b

hi sunshine! how are you doing?? Sorry for the late response. it's been one thing after another the last few weeks and i've barely been on bnb. working on getting all caught up now.

things here are going well. i am nauseous and exhausted but its to be expected and is comforting knowing all is going as it should. it's been a lot different so far than with DS and what worked with his pregnancy to help ease everything doesnt work at all this time. My first appointment is on monday and i am very anxious to hear or see (if she can't find a hb on the doppler in the office) our little one. 

flueky- i hope that a more relaxed approach will bring you your bfp :hugs:

dobby- hope all is well hun

hope everyone else is doing great as well and enjoying the weekend :flower:


----------



## ms sunshine

Did the scan go ok do you have any pics?


----------



## kksy9b

The appointment went great! She did an U/S in the office rather than trying the Doppler because I'm so early. We got to see that beautiful flicker of a heartbeat! It was a pretty blurry image and because my bladder was empty, we couldn't get a super clear picture. When I get to the computer next, I'll upload what we have but its really just a little blob lol.


----------



## ms sunshine

Aww glad it went well.do you guys donthe gender scan at 20 wks like over here?

Well im out before ive even od this cycle. Hubby was dragged by a machine in work broke 3 ribs amd a calopsed lung (only slightly) so no ttc this cycle at least. Just thankful its not worse. Though he didnt see the funny side when i said he will have to provide a plastic cup sample lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

ms sunshine said:


> Aww glad it went well.do you guys donthe gender scan at 20 wks like over here?
> 
> Well im out before ive even od this cycle. Hubby was dragged by a machine in work broke 3 ribs amd a calopsed lung (only slightly) so no ttc this cycle at least. Just thankful its not worse. Though he didnt see the funny side when i said he will have to provide a plastic cup sample lol

Holy moly I'm glad he's OK...


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw thanks me too. He is staying in hospital until mon but at least he doesnt need an op unless he gets worse.


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine yeah that's be nice, I just want to relax a bit about ttc and enjoy the summer and hopefully enjoy Disney at the start of September. Oh sunshine I'm so glad he's okay, could have been so much worse. 

Kk, glad to hear baby is doing well :)

AFM, I think I'm going to do opks just so I can have tentative O date so I know when to expect AF. It's been a terrible week, but life will go on.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! I am glad hubs is coming home tomorrow. Are your looking into worker's comp?


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw flueky hope youre ok why is your week terrible?

Yeah he wasnt looking into comp but now he will be at risk to pnemonia or how ever you spell it and hole in lung which is not reversable and will bring problems as he gets older. Luckily didnt need an op. Hes very lucky if he hadnt have twisted round it could have been a head injury which would be a whole lot worse. So im just trying to loose some weight while im not ttc see if it helps. My bmi has just tipped overweight so plan on loosing about 20lb . Im thinking of not doing bbt as well i have a rough idea when o is and i think bbt is quite stressful so in a month or 2 im just going to try and be really relaxed about it. Bit of me wonders if its really going to happen. A friend who had her 2nd child about a yr after my son is pregnant with her 3rd and shes the same age so i know its do able i just wish my ovaries where 10 yrs younger so it was easier lol


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine, there was a drowning of a friend's boyfriend and major work changes. Anyhow how is DH??


----------



## DobbyForever

Biggest hugs imaginable to both of you


----------



## ms sunshine

aww gosh flueky thats so sad hope you are ok big hugs. 

ahh hes ok aidan hit him by accident in the rib yesterday so it put his recovery back a bit. hes fed up just being in bed but the painkillers make him drowsy and he cant really do much yet tbh. ive finally registered with my new doctors so im going to make an appointment next week to get my bloods done as since we moved we've had loads to sort out and not managed to do it so at least by the time i am able to ttc we should have the results.

how are things with everyone else


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for bloods! That rib shot sounds painful, and I am so sorry he is starting to get frustrated with recovery. :(

Having some shadowy lines but nothing to write home about


----------



## ms sunshine

ohhh fingers xd for you hope the lines gets stronger, can you post a pic


----------



## DobbyForever

Turns out they were just more clearblue false positives.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well ur temp is still up so hopefully might turn positive.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not holding out hope. What few symptoms made me believe it are gone now. My temp usually doesn't start dropping until 12dpo. Sometimes it likes to taunt me and not drop until 13dpo. So we'll see. But it would have had to be a pullout baby.


----------



## ms sunshine

Just thought id see how you all are. Hope yoi and bump are ok kk

Flueky hope you are feeling better since your friend passed away.

Dobby did you ever find the cause of ur weird af?

Ive not been on for a while ttc has brought me down quite a bit my fb is full of pg anouncments and a lpt of my friends are pg so frustrated with my body. Going to ring he docs and make an appoitment today. I guess i should keep of supplements for the blood test? Just take prenatals i suppose so nothings enhanced. I am hoping we can ttc next cycle. Irony is im late but impossible to be pg. We havnt even dtd but this cycle i had 6dpo cramps and all the cramps i normally think is implantation and sore boobs on the same day so goes to show that i cant use any of it to work.out if i am.or.not as i didnt realise i must get that every month after o anyway even when im.not pg lol doh


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry love. That's aggravating and I hear you about being down. Hugs

Nope. Had a pap on CD 6. Came back normal, everything looked good, STD panel was neg. I did come back hpv positive again so in for a colposcopy soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine I'm feeling much better about everything right now. I think it was everything at once and I just freaked out a bit. I'm failing at ntnp. I had a 24 day cycle so I decided I wanted to do bbt to see what's going on. Then I had EWCM CD15 and 17 and did opk that was positive on CD17. I'm sorry ttc is being so difficult for you, it really sucks. I never thought it would take so long. 

Dobby :hugs: having trouble keeping up with general chatter thread. Work is mega busy. Trying not to stress in tww either. I hope So will bring up being ready to ttc. You deserve a nice snugly bean.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeeeeah we talk a lot lol. Some days are so quiet but not this week. My first cycles NTNP were hard. I wanted to chart and so slowly I started chatting less and less until I got one full cycle in no charts! Buaha hang in there habits are hard to break


----------



## DobbyForever

Just to update: SO donated to the cause on the 4th (almost 5th). Got strong/nearly positive opks yesterday and a clear positive this morning so I expect O tonight :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Any symptoms or test yet dobby? 

Hubbys ribs are still really sore he doesnt think we will be trying this cycle. Got 2 weeks roughly but its s#!t i will be so gutted if we dont but what can i do.


----------



## DobbyForever

Some falsey lines on wondfo. I'm too early to be testing, but you know me. Can't help it. My breasts are tender, breasts are bigger and round and I have cleavage in every shirt I wear (super odd), beyond exhausted, moody (crying/yelling a lot), breaking out earlier than usual, bloated from the moment I stand up. BUT those are all pms symptoms too. PLUS I have been eating/ craving chocolate like nobody's business.

Is still up for non-bd bd? I know saliva isn't ideal, but would he be willing to do a handy/mouthy to get his spermy outty? And then go the old syringe, preseed, and soft cup route? Or is it just less involved to wait.


----------



## ms sunshine

hubby wont do it i made a joke last cycle and i got the look lol. he will have been injured 7 weeks so im hoping he can manage it just once. im having my bloods done begining of august so at least i will know one way or the other if im ok. im not taking red clover this cycle and last cycle so it wont interfere with the results. im just glad af is nearly over with ive had 4 heavy days and its lasted 8 days in total so im drained. i imagine its stopping taking red clover as my hormones are whacky boobs super sore and my eczema has been bad all month. at least if he cant this month i know i def am next month. been trying for 1 yr 6 months now seriously sucks. oh and to top it off, hubby changed the sheets and lost my thermometre so dunno if i will get another in time. 

well fingers crossed post any interesting tests. your chart looks good, good temp rise


----------



## DobbyForever

My latest test is here
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2400768-frer-indent-possible-early-bfp.html

Keep floating between indent or line though

So sorry about the look and lost thermometer. :(. You can't get a cheap one from a store? I hope hubs feels better enough to try this month. Hoping the red clover has been helping! That 8 day period sounds miserable so I hope you are being good to yourself


----------



## ms sunshine

I can see a clear pink line in 2nd and 5th test so i have fingers crossed for you. Are you going tonget bloods done to make sure?


----------



## ms sunshine

Ugh was on first page not the last lol cad def see it looks more at the top though


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah the saga continued. AF is due Tuesday so if she doesn't show by then I may ask for blood work. I am concerned because I have cramping by my left ovary (history of bad cysts over there) and spotting since 8-9dpo. But I agree the line looks top heavy


----------



## ms sunshine

Well hope af doesnt show..maybe it ib with cramping i had some cramping last time. Least over there your docs check you out pretty quick so you can find out for sure. But ur temps do look promising


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk I am so confused. Bfns this morning. Nothing to even squint at. I'm so over my charts and my body.


----------



## Flueky88

So I had my first chemical last week. I'm just trying to be positive that it can happen. 

Dobby hope you can get things figured out :hugs:

Sunshine how are doing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueks hugs so sorry to hear that :(. But you are so right it happened and we are stepping in the right direction. Next step is a sustainable pregnancy hugs

Afm my body is dumb


----------



## ms sunshine

So sorry flueky its heart breaking ive had 2 thats why i dont test early id rather not know. Big hugs. 

Any more.news with u dobby. Ur temps make me thing ur pg so confusing about ur test though.

Well im out hubby is too sore to try he said def next cycle. Though hes washed the bloody car today so dunno makes me wonder if he cant be bothered. Probably anxiety talking. Says we will def be ok next cycle. Im just trying to eat well my bloods are booked for 2nd aug i should be 8dpo is that ok do you think? 

Just a thought flueky i have heard that ladies who have chemicals have a high chance to conceive the following cycle. I was half hearted for trying after it happened to me but if you are able to might be worth it. 

Mac and silas dont know if you still read hope your lo are ok.

How are you kk how far are you.

Well i guess its just us 3 left for trying so it has to happen soon guys. Really hope you get some good news dobby. 

You know i think this thread has been going over a year now lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe boy of anxiety and dtd is a bit more intense than household chores if he's doing it right ;). Sorry to hear. SO agreed to try but I am going on vk.

My temp finally dropped. Still just barely spotting. I'm sure she will show up right in the middle of my field trip though


----------



## ms sunshine

Aw sorry to hear that. At least hes agreed to ttc now. Well im out this month but sept is my birthday so am hopeful for some good news. 

Where are you going on vk hope you have a good time


----------



## DobbyForever

The weekend after next. We can bd cd 11 but I leave CD12-19 so unless I o early on 12/13 (happens but not often) I'm f^ed

Hoping sept brings good news for us both hugs


----------



## ms sunshine

dobby seen your chart hugs well hope you o early u have a chance so long as its within 7 days as the max from what ive read so hope you have good timing. confusing about your tests look a faint positive has that happened before with that brand? were they ic's?

hope you are doing ok flueky


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. They were ics. Shrugs. Tbh going by symptoms I think I may have had a cp, but I'm not one to label stuff cp unless it's a clear bfp. Rather just not get into that head space. Hoping for an early O as well. All my bfps had O day timing (some also had O-2 or 0-3) and having the O-2 this time and not catching sucked. We'll see I guess. I may use advanced digitals this month to be sure I at least start my estrogen surge before I leave


----------



## ms sunshine

Are you on ur break yet dobby do you know if you o early yet? Fingers crossed for you. 

Bloods on tue for me af probably mid to end of next week. I hate needles. I should be over it the amount i had in labour and afterwards i always think im stupid but i hate the build up.

Hope you are doing ok flueky.


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine hope for good results on your bloods. Has AF shown? Oh and I can never look when I'm stuck with a needle, it helps me relax cause if your muscles are tight/tense it hurts more.

Dobby hope you enjoy your vacation :)

AFM I'm pretty sure I'm 1dpo. I'm okay with either outcome. I'll be leaving for a trip next month and I would love to ride the rollercoasters:) but I'll be delighted if I'm pregnant so it's a win win to me. Well I'll peek back when I can :)


----------



## ms sunshine

fingers crossed flueky. are you going to test early or wait until you are late? 

well had bloods done not sure when i will get results probably going to ring on fri see if they are back yet. 

no af yet - looking forward to af as hopefully trying next cycle. i am also really happy to say i have lost 12lb started a new diet just over 2 weeks ago as wasnt getting anywhere with a low calorie and its working. my bmi is overweight not by a lot im now 9 stone 9 or 63kgs so i want to loose 9lb but even if it is just a bit more i will be a good bmi which should help with ttc. the weight dropped quickly at the beginning and now its at about 2lb a week up to yet so its encouraging.


----------



## Flueky88

Sunshine probably if late, I hate BFNS. I don't really want a super squinter and then worry about progression either. Oh and way to go on weight loss. I could stand to lose some, but I've been lazy and it's so dang hot outside, ugh. Disney is going to kick my arse next month.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine hang in there! That is typical of weight loss. Plus you really only want to be losing up to 2 lbs a week anyway. I'm packing it on but going to start. New exercise program after a week at home :)

Fluek I agree the whole there or not there thing sucks. Enjoy Disney!!!

Afm O come late but she likes to do that. Early then late. I geared up to O but I guess the stress of traveling then I got sick from the food then j took a Dramamine delayed it so I Oed yesterday.


----------



## ms sunshine

only news with you flueky?

dobby sucks about late o typical eh? are you still in with a chance?

afm well everything sucks. had my bloods done and it says low progesterone shows i didnt o. grrrrrrrr hate my body it sucks so much. so i dont know. waiting for my doc to ring me about what happens next. i will be honest, i didnt use opks or do bbt as i am not dtd so didnt see the point, and af is still a no show so if i od maybe i od late and thats why bloods saying that. or maybe its a one off. im going to ask for more bloods and do it properly. i do o as my temps go up but maybe progestrone is low after that maybe thats why ive had 2 losses. i should be grateful ive had 1 child but i just know i wont be happy. hubby says ive probably got the days wrong and i shouldnt have relied on an app. hes right but also he doesnt want me to be down and miserable when they could be a problem. least hopefully if there is something wrong they can help. hope it doesnt mean my eggs are on the way out (im 36 this yr) wish i had the blood work done months ago when i first asked but the other doc said i should wait until new year


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry about being delayed and fing up this cycle. I hope SO still wants to try next cycle:)

Sunshine yeah I would temp and then go for bloods 7 days after O. I hope that you get your bfp soon. You are not too old nor your eggs too old my dear :)


AFM temps sky high at 6dpo for me. Trying not to SS or anything though.


----------



## ms sunshine

Lol thanks flueky. Yeah i have to have more bloods. My progesterone level was a 3 so was super low doc thinks it was bad timing. Lets hope so.

Good luck flueky


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies with him I never know until it's game time whether he is in or out. The timing was 0-6 and O+2 so it's not even worth chatting or testing this cycle. Just going to ride it out.

Sunshine I am glad they are starting to do your bloods so hopefully you get the answers you need to get that bfp soon!

Flueks keeping everything crossed!


----------



## ms sunshine

Well you never know dobby. Hipe you have some luck you to flueky. Afm waiting waiting waiting. No af and its late. Id normally be bouncing crazy but since there is no chance of being pg it is just annoying since we should be trying this cycle. I will never have been so happy to see af when it starts lol i am practically willing it to happen but ive not even felt cramps.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well weird update yesterday had o pain like sharp stabs just presumed it was af going to start had ewcm but inget that sometimes before af. Today had even more ewcm done an opk and positive. So hubby managed to bd (poor guy had to take painkillers before bless him lol) so maybr i had super late o. I sometimes get pos opk right before af so will see. O pain has gone today but i have stings in my boobs which i sometimes get around o. Guess i will see in the next few days. Going to start bbt tomorrow so at least i will see if the temp drops and if it doesnt i can re do my bloods. Hope it is a late o


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks guys. 9dpo today temp still Hugh but not as high as it was. I'm not having any symptoms other than tired, been a rough week and it's been hot and humid. I'm thinking AF will come next week. Meh, come on rollercoasters and alcohol :)

Dobby did you have a good vacation?

Sunshine I vote a late O, I don't tend to get ewcm during LP so awesome on getting a BD session in :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine that is odd. I get positive opks as well before AF but not o cramping or ewcm. Good call dtd in case. I was just about ask how hubs was :(. Sorry to hear it still hurts

Lol Flueks I love you. Definitely been in that guilty mode of wanting AF to show just do I could run to that champagne in the fridge because I am just over the tww.

It was meh. The cruise this time ducked. The staff was awful. Wildlife did not meet my hopes so definitely going to have to put Alaska back on the to visit list


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies!! So glad to read up and find all of you are doing well. I've honestly not been posting much on BNB at all lately. Need to catch up badly!! Still crossing my fingers for each of you for your BFPs!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww hey Silas! How is life in newborn land?


----------



## ms sunshine

well no af guessing a very late o. no idea if that is normal. opks still dark but not positive so im guessing there has been a surge. think we dtd at the right time. just worrying never had that happen it will be like a 55 day cycle or something. most its ever been is 40 days. not even been able to do bbt last few days, my son wet his bed one night so woke up in the night, next night as his mattress was still drying off he was in our bed, and you guessed it he wet that too. after that ive had really bad dreams waking up. last night was that bad apparently wokeup screaming and was pushing hubby as if he was attacking me lol he nearly had a heart attack. no idea what that was about so really no idea if ive od or not. decided im not going for bloods next week as i dont want to go and ive not od and to get a wrong result as it would be too stressful.

hey silas hope your lo is doing well. have you fully recovered now, you had to have surgery right?

sucked your break wasnt that good dobby

how are you flueky


----------



## SilasLove

Well, Lydia is now 5 months old and rolls, scoots and chews!! My baby isn't such a baby anymore. Enough to make you consider another. (Kidding!) 

But, overall it's great. She is a doll and brings us so much joy and her brother and sister love and spoil her to pieces. I love watching their bond grow. I had them closer together so it was more of a natural process but since they are older now it's nice to see them grow closer. If I'm making sense!?

I have recovered from surgery. I still get discomfort where I had my stitches when I'm really active - but it also has been only 3-4 months roughly since surgery so I'm hopeful that will fade with more time. It's not unbearable, just super annoying.


----------



## DobbyForever

Silas sorry about the discomfort but glad you are mostly recovered :). And nothing beats sibling love. It is priceless. SO and I have talked about having just one lately and I feel anxious. On the cruise, I talked to my mom's friend about how My brother opened up about his fears of going to college and what it would be like and she commented that that's when she wishes she could have had more (fertility issues) because her son won't talk to her about those things. There are some conversations that siblings have that can't be replaced by friends of parents.

Sunshine so sorry LO is bed wetting and you are having nightmares. My gut says stress, so hoping things quiet down and go back to normal soon :( hugs


----------



## Flueky88

Silas sorry about discomfort. I can't believe she's 5 months now!

Sunshine I hope you get bfp at end of your tww :)

Dobby I'm looking forward to your next cycle with SO on board :)

AFM, AF has arrived. I'm looking forward to Disney and I'll O right before we go I think. Stress free tww sounds awesome to me :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry AF arrived but glad you have a nice vacation planned for the tww!

I'm waiting on my AF as well. I'm in shock I have zero spotting. Of 17 ovulatory cycles, this will be the third with no spotting on 12dpo (unless I spot tonight but tmi I jammed tp up there so high and nothing). The other two were pre bfp and 14 day lps (two days longer than usual)/possible cps but not sure. I just want AF so I can get on wth the next cycle


----------



## ms sunshine

Know what you mean dobby im wishing af here. I have cramps so bad i cant cross my legs i migt be 6dpo but with no temps and only 1 pos opk i cant be sure. Im hating this cycle. The cd is in he 40s never had this. If af arrived tomorrow i would be happy so i can stop stressing.

Sorry af arrived flueky but i hope you have a great time at disney.

I hope the lack of spotting dobby is a sign of possible bfp i know your timings might not be as good as normal this cycle but its all down to the swimmers fingers xd


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty but my temp dropped this morning so I expect AF to arrive full swing by end of day. Which would be nice because then my lp is back to normal

Sunshine I am so sorry. That is so frustrating. Can you take anything to help with the cramping?


----------



## ms sunshine

yeah had to take cocodamol (i take it occasional for my back as i have nerve damage from the epi and some other issues dont like taking it whilst ttc as its pretty strong but was aching). luckily its stopped. i thought af was going to be here but no. just hope i dont have another weird cycle next month.cant believe im cd 44 and im only 6dpo. 5 more days if the opk was right.

aw shame about ur temp but as you say at least you are back on track


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. It just hit me that I'm not pregnant....


----------



## ms sunshine

Hugs dobby. Treat yourself to some wine this weekend. And have one for me lol you will get there

Afm bored waiting


----------



## DobbyForever

Still no af? She's due tomorrow?

Afm pity party is over. Period was ending but then kicked up again. So confused


----------



## ms sunshine

Thats weird ive never had an af and had it start again have you seen your doc?

Yeah had af start no idea if.lp was short seemed.to start 10 dpo so.seems.a.short lp. At least it happened and af arrived can start properly again
.im going to do soft cups this cycle. I have read its helped a lot though its not proven. Someone else on here was trying for 6 months used it once and bam pregnant. At this stage will try anything lol even paying for the more expensive prenatals.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah idk soft cups seem so complicated and I think they don't help or hurt. The sperm it keeps in are weak and won't make it anyway. That's why/how they get forced out to begin with. But I only know one person ago uses them and it hasn't really helped her, but she does have other things working against her.

Well AF stopped the next day so I'm over it. Lol


----------



## ms sunshine

Well my softcups arrived they look like gigantic condoms bit worried they will get stuck lol. 

Well think i o end of next week if im on time. Me and hubby had stupid argument he said he doesnt want to try any more he feels trying as a massive pressure but he will be happy if i get pregnant. Cant win really i hide my opks he has no idea when im going to o. Just wish he was excited as me. He wants to stop trying in the next yr so its putting a massive pressure on. Hes 42 and doesnt want to 45 changing nappies so if its to happen he wants it to be asap. So im going to have to try anything. Bloods should be done this cycle so at least will know if theres any problems. Its annoying. He wants the baby without the trying. Ugh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh sunshine. Hugs. I feel like a lot of TTC long term men are like that. I think not sharing the opks is good. That's what I did with SO. I take them when he is out or before he gets up. He has no idea, other than secondary signs, when I am Oing. It helped alleviate a lot of his stress and anxiety. 

And lol about the soft cups. I almost got them as well but I yourubed a review and even though she swore by them, I was like nope! Now that I see it helllll no.


----------



## ms sunshine

Been reading about the softcups i only got 8 debating trying it tomorrow after my birthday bd lol got another week to o time little dreading this one as hubby in work next week first time since accident and if he gives me the im tired routine i may freak so im really going to a have to play it cool. Hes on a 2pm to 10pm shift so will be a case of bringing him a coffee and not letng him escape til the deed is done lol i just want o to be here already want the bloods done with its just weighing on my mind. Just has taken the excitment a little him saying he doesnt want to try. Ive had 2 losses since ttc no 2 and with the risk of sounding 3 it just wouldnt be fair to stop trying when its happened twice and its been taken from me. His face lights up when i tell him im pg so i know he wants it but without the hassle. Maybe i should turkey baste lol

Anyway thats my rant over with. How are you ladies?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww hugs. Hopefully he won't be too tired. If he is, whip out the lingerie and go get him cowgirl!

I'm the opposite I've been getting it every night and I'm tired! Ugh I don't even enjoy sex anymore. r_r i'm also in a mood because it's almost a year to the day of when I conceived the twins


----------



## ms sunshine

Aww hugs. So sad. I should have had a baby in march so i know what u mean its total s***. I just hope we all get lucky soon and get another bfps. Ones that are super sticky.

Well got my first pos opk its not darker its the same colour and i just had a drink so i imagine it to be darker. Might do another to make sure but quite happy he cant so no to bday bd lol 

Know what u mean sometimes it becomes forced. As like that when we were ttc no 1and then easter weekend we give up got drunk done the deed and got pg. Crazy.

We did used to have sex a lot more before our son but hes older and more tired so its more me initiating it he doesnt always say no but i know he would sometimes rather sleep lol hes got such a physical job so i cant blame him but i do miss the old days. 
Are u in the tww?

How are u flueky hope ur having fun at disney


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Usually that's it the start of my surge. I bet by this afternoon/evening it'll be glaringly positive.

I'm waiting for a peak. My opks are still negative and today is day three of flashing smiles. My opk is nowhere near dark enough to signal a peak today though

Yay dishey!!!


----------



## ms sunshine

Well my opk was abrely there so egative dont get it. Think ive had tvis before ive had a weird surge and i didnt o for a few more days..i have no ewcm and shouldnt o until fri. Just got me really excited earlier lol i have had some really bad o cramps though


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm that is odd. But I think mine used to do that. Get dark then go light then get dark then positive. So hopefully you are right and O is just around the corner!


----------



## ms sunshine

Oh and moon cups...... ugh..... tried got it in but terrified of letting go therebreally isnt anything to help u get it out. I have mooncup and that scared me but it was longer so at least u would be able.to reach it soft cups are even scarier. Dunno gonna google it and decide if to give up on that or not


----------



## DobbyForever

Never heard of a moon cup lol. From what I researched in college, the sperm that leaks out is junk anyway. It's the sperm with weak mobility or high deformities that can't make it through the vagina to the cervix. So honestly saving them isn't doing anybody any favors because A- they probably can't make the rest of the journey and B- if they did is that really the sperm someone wants to conceive from? My twin brothers were ivf from my stepdad's best sperm and my mom's grade A eggs... You can definitely see the difference between us and them lol

But I do have friends who swear by soft cup


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah i think im leaving soft cups i thought itmwoukd be easier to get ot i dont have really long fingers and i would die if i had to see a doc to get it out lol

So my opk is annoying had 1 pos 3 neg yesterday did 1 this morning at 10 so wasnt fm and looks pos as its same colour i think. I havnt had ewcm i dont always get it thats another reason i used to take red clover (im not at the mo). And i havnt had my pre o dip. I have an upset stomach which i gt sometimes at o and lots of cramps. Its annoying. Does it look pos? Im goig to do another before lunch see what its like. Hubby is having his back to work interview right now so dont even know if hes in work tonight so bd might not be possible. We havnt dtd since last o because hes achey with his ribs so i have read a lot of his sperm might not work properly so was hoping to get a few more days rather than 1 shot at it. Tmi but i didnt get a lot of leakage in fact barely any so hoping thats a good sign
 



Attached Files:







20160905_101129.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I'm sure ER doctors have seen worse things stuck up women's who ha

That is positive. I have had that a few cycles where I get one positive with fmu then it goes negative, but the next day I get positives all day. O seems to correlate with the all day surge (day after that). So hoping you get some bd tonight or tomorrow!

Wish I could join you. My opks suck and still reading high. Really unamused =\. I started a second reader because at this length the first is useless.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DobbyForever

Sunshine I got my peak so looks like we are O buddies :)


----------



## ms sunshine

Well had done anothet and its neg i think its postive think there was ewcm not sure. Hopefully willbd in morning. Doc has signed him off 1 last week as his pain meds have been reduced so hes no excuses now theres no work for a week lol so should be in with a chance

Well fingers xd to us all


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed! And glad doc is signing him off.


----------



## ms sunshine

Think i od today more pos opks and ewcm. 

Looking forward to hubby being at work he had been completely misrable last few days. I think he needs to go back on anti depressants he just stopped taking them but thats a massive argument if i bring that up. Only thing is aidan starts nursery (dont know what you class it as over there) but im dreading it hes only doing 4 days and mornings only but i panic about the usual stuff but also about him getting ill and stuff. I want him to have the new meningitis vacinne before he started ideally but we are on a waiting list. So i wiuld have liked the last few days before he starts stress free and fun but hubbys stressed and miserable about going back to work on mon. Its understandable on one hand but its doing my head in a bit

On the plus ive got my 2nd load of bloods booked in for a week tue so just hoping to confirm o before i go for them


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry :(. I wish I had some advice but I get not being able to bring up that topic. Hopefully once he is back and work and into his routines he will feel better.

Yay for ewcm! I Oed yesterday afternoon/evening so we aren't too far off!

What's the bloodwork for again?


----------



## ms sunshine

Think i have low progesterone and possible pcos. Had a test when i was in early.20s and he said i had hormone imbalance. 10 yrs.later i was told i had pcos but they cant see how they know so either my notes were mixed up or i have it. But my orig doc never said pcos. 

Well pretty sure i od today still pos opk no ewcm but today and yesterday i had temp dip. Hope i bd enough he hurt himself so cant bd today his ribs still hurt him sometimes. Am hoping its enough. I always feel.like its not enough if we dont bd on the day of o

Well at least we are in the tww thank god seems to take forever lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Hoping to see that temp jump tomorrow! Sorry hubs is hurting. I understand the whole not wanting to miss O day. I feel the same way. But really o day only has a 5% conception rate supposedly. So FXed this is our cycle!


----------



## ms sunshine

Wow really is there a particular time thats best? 

Well my temp is up egg is on its way hopefully


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for a temp rise!

I read O-2 a lot. But these aren't scientific journals just word of mouth places. My magic pattern seems to be a few days before O and O day though. So no telling for sure if it was an O-3/2 sperm or O sperm that catches the egg.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well got my solid line but my temps are right by cover. I know last 2 days ive got up for about a min before i tested as ds shouted so that probably lowered my temp just hopr it goes up tomorrow otgerwise it looks like.im right and i have low progesterone. 

Dreading today ds 1st day at nursery only 3 hrs but its going to be weird lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww how did the first day go?

Sorry about the temps. I hope it was just the moving about and not progesterone :(


----------



## ms sunshine

Hows ur tww going? 

He loved his first day i stayed for about 15 mins and when i left he wasnt fazed and he is still looking forward to it. Was weird him not being home and hubby returned to work.

Well i got a temp spike this morning and ff has now decided i od earlier. I dont think i did. Im going to take it that im 4 dpo i think tomorrow it will fix itself. Ive only ever od a week early once so its unlikely that i have.


----------



## DobbyForever

Did you have any more pos opks or symptoms of o? I'm inclined to agree with FF. Glad he enjoyed it and sounds like you also handled it well.

My TWW is going lol. No fan the last two nights and now my temps look much better/higher. I took three tests and got two bfns (frer and wondfo) but a hazy line on the wally

Original on top, clarity in middle, and black and white on bottom
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah i think i od my temps have shot up but ive booked he wrong date for bloods should have been today was with aidan starting nursery got mixed up. I have had cramps all day like af but im.only 7dpo annoys me when this happens to know your out already lol. Im going back on red clover next month wanted to have blood done first but i just feel.im making my chances worse. 

I took out the original.pos opks but i wonder with all the cramps if the first one was right and af is due. Will.see should be due on next tue or wed

Im.pretty sure there is a line i csn see a faint line on all 3. Hope uts a little clearer next test


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought AF cramps at 7dpo was a good sign lol that's what people told me. I had them just the other day as well.

Turns out it was just indent fails.


----------



## ms sunshine

I seem to get early cramps. I had them on months i get pg and not lol on the plus my temp has shot up this morning. I have read once that intermitant cramps could be implantation but constant is af and mine is constant. Guess we shall see. 

Well you still have time for bfp it still early. Indent lines drive me crazy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey now! WE have time for a bfp! ;)


----------



## ms sunshine

Have u had any possibly bfps? Was hoing u would see something. Hormones levels go up and fown so sometimes u can have a line one day gone thr next and back again lol 

Afm no signs really. Had a few sharp pains on one side. Got back ache but that could be af coming near. The constant cramps have gone. Thats about it. 

When is af due for u?


----------



## DobbyForever

I did but they were just indents. Yesterday and today frers were bfn. I'm so gutted. I really thought this was our month and now SO is talking vasectomy again.

AF is due Monday or Tuesday. I've had a few thirteen day lps lately but the usual is 12. My symptoms are gone as well so shrugs.

When are you planning on testing again?


----------



## ms sunshine

Well hot a stark white test today so going to leave it to tue i need to restock and running low lol thought there may have been something after yesterdays sharp stabs. 

Oh no hugs i hope you guys can talk about the vasectomy i thought he was on board now. My huby is the same hes so hit and.cold and.he is probably doing it mire for.me than wanting another kid. He has 2 1 with someone else so he doesnt have the same desire as me. Id regret it so much. I was hoping it had worked this cycle in case he changes his mind again. I know he does want another in a way but it scares him with his age. Really hope he changes his mind for you i know how.much you want a baby


----------



## DobbyForever

We're just both not sure we want kids/ttc. Idk. Got a lot to sort through.

Hoping the stabs and temp dip were implant for you! If that's the case you would still be bfn today. I got a questionable line. I can't see it irl it in pictures. But I have been getting indent after indent after indent, and I don't even know what I want it to be. I just want an answer.


----------



## ms sunshine

Well i hope it works out for you guys what ever u decide. Have u got a pic of the test? I seriously hate indent lines is there any pink to the line? 

Afm temp massively dropped and spotting so im out im ok as usually my temp is close to coverline which woried me with my progesterone level but this cycle it was really high up so im trying not to be disappointed. Think i need to speak to my doc as to whether i can take red clover which is similar to vitex if uve not heard of it when having bloods done it helped me conceive my son and the 2 losses but im not sure if it will mess the test up. They take a month to kick in i think so if i make sure i have my bloods done this cycle maybe it will be ok.


----------



## ms sunshine

Had good news my lh from the last blood test is a little high but nothing to worry might indicate and imbalance with pcos but its still in the reigion of normal and fsh level is normal too not in early menopause either as i asked her lol all was normal and lookin healthy. He only part i need for bloods is yo confirm i have ovulated but because i do bbt and opks and i have had losses she said that i do ovulate so i am really happy. And i can take red clover so happy days


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm glad the tests came back with good results and you got the ok to try red clover again! Sorry the witch showed though :(

I'll attach it but I am pretty sure it's just indent. My temp is high but FF changes my o date/I am getting AF cramps and have had temps high the day before af before. I did edit this a bit to make the line more obvious
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah its def a pink line there bit more than last time. I hope this is the begining of bfp . Indents are grey and im sure thats pink. Hope the next time you test its a bit darker.

Yesterday inwas telling hubby abiut my test and he was saying the problem could be him with his age and some how i got him to agree to supplements or herbs lol dont know how as he hates all that but if im on a time limit then we should make best use of time. So going to get the his and hers conception vits and see if there is anything else he should take.

Let me know about your next test. Cramps could be from implanting fingers xd


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I tested bfn but I only have digitals. I just started spotting though so I imagine AF will be here full swing by tomorrow. I cracked my digi open and it had three lines but I know that doesn't mean anything

I'm so glad hubs is willing to try some supplements! I hope that does the trick!


----------



## ms sunshine

aww gutted was hoping this would be it for you. are you guys going to try next cycle?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not sure but leaning towards no. My temp plummeted today and I had some spotting when I wipe starting yesterday. I'm nit cramping and no backache so it's weird I don't feel like AF is coming on but I am sure she'll show up overnight or something.

There is a part of me that wonders if I Oed later than my crosshairs though. It is set to fam because it is the only thing that matches my opks. Advanced thinks I oed 4 days later.


----------



## ms sunshine

so are you guys still not ttc this cycle? hope you guys manage to work it out

any news with you flueky with disney remember you saying you o just before so hope you being chilled out has helped.

nothing new not going to o for at least a week back taking red clover


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Dobby!!!!


----------



## kksy9b

Congrats Dobby and Flueky!!!

It's been SO long since I've checked in with you ladies...I hope you are all doing well.

I'm doing great. This pregnancy has been very rough but baby is healthy and I'm very grateful for that. I'm due in about a month. Preparations are all done so just playing the waiting game now!

Hope to hear from you all soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you!

Kk that is crazy! Time has flown by. I'll sorry to hear the pregnancy has been far from easy, but glad that baby is healthy and soon to be in your arms.


----------



## Flueky88

Hey sunshine. I see you marked some fertile cm! Hope you O and catch that egg. Ttc is so hard. I Od while at Disney but no luck that time. I actually got my bfp at end of October. I get another ultrasound next Thursday and can't wait.

Silas I can't believe Lydia is 8 months!! Almost 9!

Kksyb, it feels like yesterday to me you found out. Sorry it's been rough pregnancy but glad you meet baby next month :)

Dobby look at you almost 7 weeks :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Had a follow up scan and jelly bean measured 6w4d with a heartbeat of 128. Next scan is 9/23 which is my prenatal :)


----------



## SilasLove

Flueky!! I didn't see your BFP! congrats!!

I can't believe Lydia is nearly 9 months old now. She crawls, pulls herself up, eats food etc. !! Insane. My little big girl.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2561.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mac1979

Just randomly logged in for the first time in forever. Congrats to everybody on finally getting your BFPs! Sabine is 9 months old, crawling, pulling to stand and cruising. She is growing way to fast.


----------



## SilasLove

So happy to see pregnancies moving along! I'll be ttc here soon I think, I'm more NTNP as of right now. Bled 7 weeks on birth control pill and was DONE WITH IT!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes 7 weeks?! Also happy early birthday to Lydia! I cannot believe she is almost one!


----------



## SilasLove

Me either! It's insane. Can't believe you ladies are working on being halfway through your pregnancies!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it's freaking me out haha. And making me sad. We are looking at being one and done so this could be my only knock on wood full term pregnancy:(


----------



## SilasLove

Give me an update ladies! 

I'll go first...

Lydia is now 16 months old, she is running around and a true toddler. She makes me laugh so much. My older kids are doing well, were out of school for the summer so daycare is killig my bank account! Lol. 

And I'm officially pretty pregnant with #4. I have my gender scan on Monday. xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Silas I'll have the opposite problem. As a teacher, I don't need summer daycare but all daycares are year round. So basically I either shell out 2k/month for two months I don't need OR go to not much cheaper part time and get mommy alone time from 9-12 OR pull my kid out and pray he gets back in for fall lol

I'm good. Still pregnant. At my last appointment I was 2.5cm dilated and 75% effaced with his head down and he dropped this week. Having daily braxton hicks, mostly at night and sometimes quite uncomfortable.

Can't wait to hear about your gender scan! And yay for toddler cuteness!


----------



## kksy9b

Silas- Yay for your upcoming gender scan!! Do you have a feeling one way or another?

Dobby- not much longer to go!! I'm sorry its so uncomfortable for you, I hope he doesnt make you wait too much longer

AFM, things are going really well! My little Calvin will be 6 months old this week, which is crazy to me. He fits in just so perfectly into our little family and DS1 adores him, which is super sweet. He is such a happy baby, always smiling and laughing...what a joy he has been. 

I thought I was for sure done with babies until Calvin was born, then I started reevaluating. DH says if we could guarantee a girl he would be open to a third but since we cant he feels done. I'm still up in the air- probably 80/20 on being complete. It feels a bit like the grieving process tbh. What we've agreed on is to table the discussion until after Calvin has weaned and my hormones have a chance to balance from breastfeeding.

Hope everyone else is doing well and looking forward to reading updates!


----------



## Flueky88

Silas congrats and how exciting the gender scan is coming up!! You have to let us know. Glad Lydia is doing well. Sorry about daycare wrecking the bank though.

Dobby not much longer now I think for you!!

Kk oh how exciting about possible baby number 3 :) I think 2 will be our max. 

AFM baby V arrived early, her red was this past Thursday but she turned 5 weeks instead. She is doing lovely and my dad is visiting for a week.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk would he be willing to fork out the money for it? It's pricey but doable. My stepdad wanted to have a girl, luckily my mom was like no lol. I like being the only girl. But they were already shelling out for IVF and all that. Paid extra to screen both the eggs and sperm so my twin brothers are from perfect sperm and eggs. BUT they dropped like 50k and adding sex selection (this was 20 years ago) was like an extra 10? In any case, I hope you circle back to a third!


----------



## kksy9b

Flueky- congratulations on your LO arriving!! Glad she is doing well and I hope you have a wonderful visit with your dad this week. I realize she is still a newborn so you might not even be thinking about it- but have you discussed what kind of gap you would like between her and a sibling?

Dobby- Are you feeling ready for your LO to make his appearance? These final few weeks I always felt so impatient to just get the show on the road but also a bit panicky because I'm a procrastinator and had things that still needed to be done 

We definitely will not do any type of gender selection. If we had another biological child, we will just let nature do what it will and try some of the sway methods to see if it would help. I love my two boys and I wouldn't be sad to have a third...i would just need to increase my savings for the teenage years grocery bills :/ lol The other option on the table is to adopt, in which case we would be able to have a girl. We would be looking to adopt a 3-6 year old, most likely from Haiti...but again, it's tabled for now because my hormones and emotions are too out of whack to make these type of life decisions:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol no. The house is a mess, his room is a mess, life is a mess. He needs to keep his ass in there lol

Awww adoption would be sweet and lol yeah the teenage food bill is real haha. Sounds good. My doctor said the same thing, now is not the time to make any big life decisions because the hormones are wacky


----------



## SilasLove

Found out we'll be having a baby girl!


----------



## kksy9b

yay!! Ii know I said it in FB and will pop over to your journal next- but that is wonderful! How are your other kiddos feeling about another little girl coming?


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!


----------



## SilasLove

They are definitely okay with it, acted a little like "oh man" at first but they love their baby sister so I know they'll love this one too. (Of course)


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww so sweet. Beautiful name btw


----------

